# [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt



## Hyperhorn (7. Oktober 2007)

Solche Wettbewerbe gibt es in vielen guten Hardwareforen, also warum nicht hier?! 

*Das Ziel ist es, bei einem fixen CPU-Takt eine möglichst gute Zeit im Benchmark Super Pi Mod 1.5 1M/ 32M zu erreichen.*

Damit die Sache fair und transparent abläuft, die Regeln:

1. Es wird zwischen gefetteten und nicht-gefetteten Einträgen unterschieden. Gefettete Einträge entsprechen den Regeln in vollem Umfang und stellen Referenzergebnisse zu Vergleichszwecken dar. Nicht-gefettete Einträge sind Ergebnisse mit leichten Abweichungen von der Vorgabe, die sich für Vergleichszwecke etwas weniger gut eignen; aus welchem Grund wird in der Liste stets mitangegeben.
2. *Der CPU-Takt muss 2.400/3.000/3.600/4.000/4.500/5.000 MHz betragen. Die maximale Toleranz für einen gefetteten Eintrag beträgt - 5,5 MHz und + 5,4 MHz*, für einen nicht-gefetteten Eintrag sind Abweichungen zwischen - 10,5 und + 10,4 MHz ausreichend. Wichtig: Jeder Teilnehmer hat sich zu vergewissern, dass es sich bei dem angegebenen Kerntakt um die Taktfrequenz handelt, mit der Super Pi ausgeführt wurde. Ist der verwendete Kerntakt höher (z. B. durch Turbo-Modus/unterschiedliche Multiplikatorwerte einzelner Kerne), handelt es sich um ein ungültiges Ergebnis, was zum temporären oder dauerhaften Ausschluss führen kann!
3. Alle verwendeten Tweaks (="Tricks"/ Optimierungen) sind anzugeben! Erlaubt sind alle Änderungen, die weder ausgelesene Taktfrequenzen noch den Benchmark selbst (Quellcode-Änderungen etc.) betreffen.
4. Es müssen das Mainboard, die CPU samt FSB/ Multiplikator, Speichertakt- und Timings inkl. Subtimings sowie das Betriebssystem offengelegt werden.
5. *Die Screenshots müssen daher den eigentlichen Super-Pi-Run mit allen Loops und Fenster "PI calculation is done!", CPU-Z/CPU und CPU-Z/RAM enthalten*, um sich für einen nicht-gefetteten Eintrag zu quaifizieren. Falls CPU-Z/Mainboard nicht auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist, muss das verwendete Mainboard im Beitrag genannt werden. *Für einen gefetteten Eintrag ist es außerdem erforderlich, die Subtimings offenzulegen*. Hierfür empfehlen sich die Programme Memset (AMD-CPUs bis einschließlich K8/Intel-CPUs bis einschließlich Core 2 zuzüglich Clarkdale) oder CPU-Tweaker (AMD-CPUs des Typs Phenom (II)/Intel-CPUs für Sockel 1366/1155/1156 exklusive Clarkdale) von tweakers.fr. Für nicht unterstützte CPUs (Zambezi, Vishera etc.) eignen sich Programme wie Aida64, HWiNFO, aber auch Hersteller-Tools wie Asus Mem TweakIT etc.

*--> Nehmt euch die Zeit und schaut euch diesen Beispiel-Screenshot für ein gefettetes Ergebnis an, um nicht alles noch einmal durchlaufen zu müssen. So wird es gemacht!*

Die erreichten Ergebnisse sind nur innerhalb einer Architektur zu vergleichen, ein Athlon 64 wird niemals die Effizienz eines Core 2-Prozessors erreichen. Daher gibt es farbliche Abstufungen, die eine Einordnung etwas erleichtern:

*Alle Athlon und Netburst-Architektur-Varianten*
*Alle Phenom-I-Varianten und Phenom-II-Varianten mit reduziertem Cache
Alle Phenom-II-Varianten mit vollem Cache
Alle 65nm Core-2-Varianten mit reduziertem Cache*
*Alle 65nm Core-2-Varianten mit vollem Cache*
*Alle 45nm Core-2-Varianten mit reduziertem Cache *
*Alle 45nm Core-2-Varianten mit vollem Cache*
*Alle Core-i3-/i5-/i7-Varianten für Sockel 1156
Alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1366
**Alle Celeron-/Pentium-/Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit reduziertem Cache (Sandy Bridge)*
* Alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155/2011 mit vollem Cache (Sandy Bridge (Extreme))
 Alle Celeron-/Pentium-/Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit reduziertem Cache (Ivy Bridge)
Alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155/2011 mit vollem Cache (Ivy Bridge (Extreme))
**Alle Celeron-/Pentium-/Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1150 mit reduziertem Cache (Haswell)*
*Alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1150 mit vollem Cache (Haswell)*

*1M 2.400 MHz*
*15,161s country (**i7-3770K 100*24)* -Link-
15,201s Ace (i7-3770K 100*24) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
15,422s mAlkAv (i7-2600K 100*24) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
15,616s Ace (i5-2500K 100*24) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
15,714s cultraider (i5-2500K 100*24) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
16,099s cultraider (Celeron G1610 100*24) -Link-
*16,656s True Monkey (i7-965 XE 185*13)* -Link-
16,875s theLamer (i7-920 134*18) [2.406 MHz] -Link-
16,890s Hyperhorn (i7-920 200*12) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*16,931s der blaue blitz (i7-930 160*15)* -Link-
*16,968s Professor Frink (i7-920 134*18)* -Link-
17,203s Schrotti (i7-860 161*15) [kein CPU-Tweaker/2.410 MHz] -Link-
*17,234s Blechdesigner (i7-860 185*13)* -Link-
*17,378s Joker4Life (i5-750 120*20)* -Link-
*18,609s mAlkAv (C2D E8500 401*6)* -Link-
*18,656s Don_Dan (C2D E8400 400*6) *-Link-
*18,656s Hyperhorn (C2D E8600 401*6)* -Link-
*18,939s derseppl (Xeon X3350 300*8)* -Link-
*19,125s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*6)* -Link-
*19,125s darkniz (C2D E8500 401*6)* -Link-
*19,140s DopeLex (C2D E8200 401*6)* -Link-
*19,156s DerFetzer (C2D E8400 400*6)* -Link-
*19,187s True Monkey (C2Q Q9650 400*6)* -Link-
*19,188s StellaNor (C2D E8400 400*6)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 12 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*19,344s water_spirit (C2D E8200 400*6)* -Link-
*19,359s Ecle (C2D E8400 400*6)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 16 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*19,625s der blaue blitz (C2D E8500 400*6)* -Link-*
20,640s mAlkAv (C2D E6750 401*6)* -Link-
*20,844s Hyperhorn (C2D E6600 401*6)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 6 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*20,859s True Monkey (C2Q Q6600 400*6)* -Link-
20,906s ILAN12346 (C2D E7300 267*9) [2.406 MHz] -Link-
*20,984s DopeLex (C2Q Q6600 400*6)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 22 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*21,016s mille (C2D E6750 400*6)* -Link-
*21,109s Piy (C2Q Q6600 267*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 11 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*21,109s lilmoddingfreak (C2D E6600 400*6)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 8 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
21,125s jetztaber (C2D E6700 239*10) [2.391 Mhz] -Link-
21,469s Dominik92 (C2D E6600 266*9) [2.394 Mhz] [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 3 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
21,600s El-Hanfo (C2D E6600 343*7) [kein Memset] -Link-
*21,938s mAlkAv (C2D E6400 400*6)* -Link-
*22,234s IAN (C2Q Q6600 267*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 2 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*22,500s mAlkAv (C2D E4400 267*9)* -Link- 
*22,844s DopeLex (C2D E4300 343*7)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 8 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*23,072 speedstar (C2D E4400 400*6)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 22 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*25,437s Rick (C2D E6400 300*8)* -Link-
*26,422s Rain_in_may84 (Celeron 430 267*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 7 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*27,890s Lippokratis (Celeron 420 300*8)* -Link-
28,533s ILAN12346 (Phenom II X4 940 BE 201*12) [2.408 MHz] -Link-
*34,860s JimBeam (Opteron 144 267*9)* -Link-
*34,938s darkniz (A64 X2 4200+ 218*11)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 7 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*35,750s derseppl (A64 3500+ 229*10,5)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 13 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
35,813s Ecle (A64 3000+ 283*8,5) [2.406 Mhz] [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 3 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*36,062s HERZOGvonFRANKEN (A64 X2 3800+ 240*10)* -Link-
*36,187s Olstyle (A64 X2 3800+ 240*10)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 2 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*38,156s AMDSempron (A64 3700+ 218*11)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 6 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*38,578s Lynx (A64 X2 5200+ 200*12)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 21 - PC Games Hardware Extreme

*32M 2.400 MHz*
13m 08,766s DopeLex (i7-2600K 100*24) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
13m 24,802s Ace (i7-3770K 100*24) [keine Subtimings] -Link-*
13m 29,064s Blechdesigner (i7-2600K 100*24)* -Link-
13m 34,789s Ace (i5-2500K 100*24) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*14m 15,578s DopeLex (i7-920 200*12)* -Link-
*14m 22,031s True Monkey (i7-965 XE 185*13)* -Link-
14m 33,218s Hyperhorn (i7-920 185*13) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*14m 36,015s Blechdesigner (i7-860 200*12)* -Link-
*14m 42,372s der blaue blitz (i7-930 160*15)* -Link-
*15m 23,334s Joker4Life (i5-750 120*20)* -Link-
*15m 37,312s Professor Frink (i7-920 120*20)* -Link-
*17m 12,265s DopeLex (C2D E8400 401*6)* -Link-
*17m 13,985s Hyperhorn (C2D E8600 400*6)* -Link-
*17m 17,484s Don_Dan (C2D E8400 400*6)* -Link-*
17m 31,421s Hyperhorn (C2Q Q9300 400*6)* -Link-
*17m 37,953s darkniz (C2D E8500 401*6)* -Link-
*18m 19,328s Schnitzel (C2D E7200 400*6)* -Link-
*18m 19,847s water_spirit (C2D E8200 400*6)* -Link-
*18m 21,828s True Monkey (C2Q Q9650 400*6)* -Link-
*18m 26,469s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*6*) -Link-
*18m 26,812s DopeLex (C2D E6600 400*6)* -Link-
*18m 34,187s mAlkAv (C2D E6400 401*6)* -Link-
*18m 43,375s StellaNor (C2D E8400 400*6)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 12 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*18m 43,531s Ecle (C2D E8400 400*6)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 17 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*18m 53,563s mAlkAv (C2D E6600 401*6)* -Link-
*19m 15,125s Hyperhorn (C2D E6600 401*6)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 6 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*19m 16,609s der blaue blitz (C2D E8500 400*6)* -Link-
*19m 18,016s mAlkAv (C2D E4400 267*9)* -Link- 
*19m 23,000s True Monkey (C2Q Q6600 400*6)* -Link-
20m 21,932s El-Hanfo (C2D E6600 343*7) [kein Memset] -Link-
20m 30,422s jetztaber (C2D E6700 239*10) [2.391 Mhz] -Link-
*21m 34,797s IAN (C2Q Q6600 267*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 2 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*30m 32,703s darkniz (A64 X2 4200+ 218*11)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 7 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*31m 25,953s JimBeam (Opteron 144 267*9) *-Link-
*31m 28,859s HERZOGvonFRANKEN (A64 X2 267*9)* -Link-
*33m 18,844s Olstyle (A64 X2 3800+ 240*10)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 2 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*33m 57,937s AMDSempron (A64 3700+ 218*11) *[Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 6 - PC Games Hardware Extreme


----------



## Hyperhorn (7. Oktober 2007)

*1M 3.000 MHz*
12,114s country (i7-3770K 100*30) [keine Subtimings/3.010 MHz] -Link-
12,151s Ace (i7-3770K 100*30) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
12,344s mAlkAv (i7-2600K 100*30) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
12,480s Ace (i5-2500K 100*30) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*13,359s Freakezoit (Xeon W3540 177*17)* -Link-
*13,375s True Monkey (i7-965 XE 150*20)* -Link-
13,438s der8auer (i7-975 XE 150*20) [kein CPU-Tweaker/2.992 MHz] -Link-
*13,494s atze (i7-920 150*20)* -Link-
13,500s Hyperhorn (i7-920 214*14) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*13,540s der blaue blitz (i7-930 150*20)* -Link-
*13,603s SchumiGSG9 (i7-920 150*20)* -Link-
*13,688s Blechdesigner (i7-860 200*15)* -Link-
*13,900s Joker4Life (i5-750 150*20)* -Link-
*14,891s mAlkAv (C2D E8500 501*6)*-Link-
*14,937s **Don_Dan (C2D E8400 500*6)* -Link-
*15,047s Hyperhorn (Xeon E3110 429*7)* -Link-
*15,297s SeLecT (C2Q 9200 ES 428*7)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 7 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*15,328s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*6)* -Link-
*15,328s DerFetzer (C2D E8400 429*7)* -Link-
*15,328s darkniz (C2D E8500 401*7,5)* -Link-
*15,344s StellaNor (C2D E8400 429*7)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 12 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*15,375s DopeLex (C2D E8200 500*6)* -Link-
*15,469s True Monkey (C2Q Q9650 333*9)* -Link-
*15,491s water_spirit (C2D E8200 500*6)* -Link-
*15,562s Ecle (C2D E8400 333*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 17 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*15,922s der blaue blitz (C2D E8500 400*7,5)* -Link-
*16,547s mAlkAv (C2D E6750 501*6)*-Link-
*16,718s True Monkey (C2Q Q6600 429*7)* -Link-
*16,750s DopeLex (C2Q Q6600 500*6)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 22 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*16,797s Hyperhorn (C2D E6600 376*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 6 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*16,875s jetztaber (C2D E6700 300*10)* -Link-
16,938s True Monkey (C2D E6600 334*9) [3.006 MHz] -Link-
*16,954s mille (C2D E6750 429*7) *-Link-
*17,000s ILAN12346 (C2D E7300 429*7)* -Link-
*17,046s lilmoddingfreak (C2D E6600 429*7)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 8 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*17,094s Noodels87 (C2Q Q6600 333*9)* -Link-
*17,219s Blechdesigner (Pentium E6300 429*7)* -Link-
*17,238s Mantiso90 (C2Q Q6600 333*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 8 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*17,301s Pffzzhh! (C2Q Q6600 333*9)* -Link-
*18,250s mAlkAv (C2D E4400 334*9)* -Link-
*18,270s ThugAngel87 (C2Q Q8200 429*7)* -Link-
*18,281s Saturas (C2D E6300 500*6)* -Link-
*18,782s DopeLex (C2D E4300 333*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 8 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*19,125s PiSA! (C2D E4400 300*10)* -Link-
*19,422s darksplinter (C2D E4400 300*10)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 4 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*20,469s gmwormsi (C2D E2140 375*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 18 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*21,609s Olstyle (E2160 334*9) *[Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 4 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
23,244s ILAN12346 (Phenom II X4 940 BE 201*15) [3.010 MHz] -Link-
*23,265s Rain_in_may84 (Celeron 430 333*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 5 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*29,672s JimBeam (A64 X2 3800+ 301*10)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 23 - PC Games Hardware Extreme

*32M 3.000 MHz*
10m 35,782s DopeLex (i7-2600K 100*30) [keine Subtimings] -Link-*
10m 54,811s Blechdesigner (i7-2600K 100*30)* -Link-
10m 56,671s Ace (i7-3770K 100*30) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
11m 02,549s Ace (i5-2500K 100*30) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*11m 30,534s Freakezoit (Xeon W3540 177*17)* -Link-
*11m 30,922s DopeLex (i7-920 214*14)* -Link-
*11m 43,407s True Monkey (i7-965 XE 150*20)* -Link-
11m 43,921s der8auer (i7-975 XE 150*20) [kein CPU-Tweaker/2.992 MHz] -Link-
11m 51,250s Hyperhorn (i7-920 188*16) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*11m 51,595s atze (i7-920 143*21)* -Link-
*11m 53,375s Blechdesigner (i7-860 200*15)* -Link-
*12m 03,573s der blaue blitz (i7-930 150*20)* -Link-
*12m 33,809s Joker4Life (i5-750 150*20)* -Link-
*13m 56,750s DopeLex (C2D E8400 500*6)* -Link-
*14m 13,234s fuzz3l (C2D E8600 500*6)* -Link-
*14m 17,766s Hyperhorn (C2D E8600 400*7,5)* -Link-
*14m 31,922s StellaNor (C2D E8400 500*6)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 19 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*14m 33,688s Hyperhorn (C2Q Q9300 400*7,5)* -Link-
*14m 41,359s darkniz (C2D E8500 400*7,5)* -Link-
*14m 54,531s DopeLex (C2D E6600 500*6)* -Link-*
14m 55,843s mAlkAv (C2D E6600 501*6)* -Link-
*15m 03,984s Schnitzel (C2D E7200 429*7)* -Link-*
15m 10,244s water_spirit (C2D E8200 500*6)* -Link-
*15m 25,265s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 429*7)* -Link-*
15m 47,234s mAlkAv (C2D E4400 334*9)* -Link-
*16m 03,890s True Monkey (C2D E6600 500*6)* -Link-*
16m 10,203s mAlkAv (Celeron 430 334*9)* -Link-
*16m 10,391s der blaue blitz (C2D E8500 400*7,5)* -Link-
*16m 12,110s Hyperhorn (C2D E6600 376*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 6 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*17m 01,813s jetztaber (C2D E6700 300*10)* -Link-
*17m 12,500s Noodels87 (C2Q Q6600 333*9)* -Link-
*17m 23,858s Pffzzhh! (C2Q Q6600 333*9)* -Link-
*18m 12,125s Mantiso90 (C2D Q6600 333*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 5 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*22m 03,313s Rain_in_may84 (Celeron 430 333*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 7 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*22m 18,810s Olstyle (E2160 334*9) *[Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 4 - PC Games Hardware Extreme


----------



## Hyperhorn (7. Oktober 2007)

*1M 3.600 MHz*
10,121s country (i7-3770K 100*36) [keine Subtimings/3.609 MHz] -Link-
10,124s Ace (i7-3770K 100*36) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
10,281s mAlkAv (i7-2600K 100*36) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
10,307s OdlG (i7-3770K 100*36) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
10,374s Ace (i5-2500K 100*36) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
10,608s Chrisch (i5-2500K 100*36) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*11,125s websmile (Xeon W3520 200*18)* -Link-
*11,156s True Monkey (i7-965 XE 150*24)* -Link-*
11,232s der blaue blitz (i7-930 180*20)* -Link-
*11,248s atze (i7-920 212*17)* -Link-
11,250s Hyperhorn (i7-920 212*17) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
11,355s p1nk3y (i7-920 180*20) [keine Subtimings] -Link-*
11,390s pagani-s (i7-920 180*20)* -Link-
11,521s RomeoJ (i7-920 200*18) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*11,528s Ace (i5-750 190*19)* -Link-
*11,591s Joker4Life (i5-750 180*20)* -Link-
*12,438s mAlkAv (C2D E8500 451*8)* -Link-
*12,468s Don_Dan (C2D E8400 400*9)* -Link-
*12,484s Hyperhorn (C2D E8600 401*9)* -Link-
*12,594s igoroff (C2D E8400 400*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 21 - PC Games Hardware Extreme*
12,796s darkniz (C2D E8500 401*9)* -Link-
*12,797s websmile (C2D E8400 400*9)* -Link-
*12,797s Blechdesigner (C2Q Q9650 480*7,5)* -Link-
*12,812s DopeLex (C2D E8200 515*7)* -Link-
*12,813s StellaNor (C2D E8400 480*7,5)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 12 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*12,828s DerFetzer (C2D E8400 400*9)* -Link-
*12,859s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 450*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 16 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*12,859s True Monkey (C2Q Q9650 450*8)* -Link-
*12,875s Blechdesigner (C2Q Q9650 450*8)* -Link-
*12,932s water_spirit (C2D E8200 515*7)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 16 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*12,969s Ecle (C2D E8400 515*7)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 15 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*13,015s Ace (C2D E8400 450*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 11 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*13,078s der blaue blitz (C2D E8500 400*9)* -Link-
*13,172s RomeoJ (C2D E8400 400*9)* -Link-
13,774s Zephyr (C2D E8400 401*9) [3608 MHz] -Link-
*13,828s mAlkAv (C2D E6750 515*7)* -Link-
*13,859s natu (C2D E6750 515*7)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 5 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*13,859s DopeLex (C2D E6600 515*7)* -Link-
*13,937s McZonk (C2Q Q6600 450*8)* -Link-
*13,953s StellaNor (C2D E6750 515*7)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 9 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*13,984s SeLecT (C2D E6850 450*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 7 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*14,015s True Monkey (C2D E6600 450*8)* -Link-
*14,078s websmile (C2D E6850 400*9)* -Link-
*14,125s etakubi (C2Q Q6600 450*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 17 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*14,203s jetztaber (C2D E6700 360*10)* -Link-
*14,218s mille (C2D E6750 450*8)* -Link-
14,350s ElHanfo (C2D E6600 400*9) [kein Memset] -Link-
14,367s ich558 (C2D E6700 400*9) [kein Memset] -Link-
*14,368s Olstyle (C2Q Q6600 400*9)* -Link-
*14,383s ulukay (C2D E6850 400*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 3 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*14,523s D!str(+)yer (C2D E6750 450*8)* -Link-
*14,547s ILAN12346 (C2D E7300 423*8,5)* -Link-
*14,750s Ace (C2D E6850 400*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 3 - PC Games Hardware Extreme*
15,078s Blechdesigner (Pentium E6300 450*8)* -Link-
*15,422s mAlkAv (C2D E4400 400*9)* -Link-
*18,892s Hyperhorn (Phenom II X4 965 BE 248*14,5)* -Link-
*19,515s CPU-GPU (Phenom II X4 940 BE 200*18)* -Link-
*19,906s Rain_in_may84 (Celeron 430 400*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 7 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
38,125s Pokerclock (P4 560 200*18) [3591 MHz] -Link-

*32M 3.600 MHz*
08m 55,844s DopeLex (i7-2600K 100*36) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
09m 02,009s OdlG (i7-3770K 100*36) [keine Subtimings] -Link-*
09m 13,287s Blechdesigner (i7-2600K 100*36)* -Link-
09m 19,506s Ace (i7-3770K 100*36) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
09m 20,322s Ace (i5-2500K 100*36) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
09m 30,728s Chrisch (i5-2500K 100*36) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*09m 41,172s DopeLex (i7-920 225*16)* -Link-
*09m 43,250s websmile (Xeon W3520 200*18)* -Link-
*09m 55,891s True Monkey (i7-965 XE 150*24)* -Link-
*10m 01,735s Blechdesigner (i7-860 200*18)* -Link-
*10m 02,723s der blaue blitz (i7-930 180*20)* -Link-
*10m 03,487s atze (i7-920 212*17)* -Link-
*10m 05,624s Chrisch (i5-750 225*16)* -Link-
*10m 06,563s websmile (i7-860 200*18)* -Link-
10m 09,484s Hyperhorn (i7-920 180*20) [kein CPUT-weaker/ 3593 MHz] -Link-
10m 13,206s Ace (i5-750 200*18) [3593 MHz] -Link-
10m 13,938s der blaue blitz (i7-930 164*22) [3608 MHz] -Link-
10m 15,500s SeLecT (i7-920 180*20) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*10m 47,681s Joker4Life (i5-750 180*20)* -Link-
*11m 49,500s DopeLex (C2D E8400 601*6)* -Link-
*11m 52,141s fuzz3l (C2D E8600 600*6)* -Link-
*11m 53,219s Don_Dan (C2D E8400 600*6)* -Link-
*12m 12,922s natu (C2D E8500 400*9)* -Link-
*12m 34,407s StellaNor (C2D E8400 480*7,5)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 19 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*12m 37,672s websmile (C2D E8400 400*9)* -Link-
*12m 38,625s darkniz (C2D E8500 401*9)* -Link-
*12m 44,015s DopeLex (C2D E6600 515*7)* -Link-
*12m 58,015s natu (C2D E6850 450*8) *[Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 4 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*13m 00,125s Schnitzel (C2D E7200 480*7,5)* -Link-
*13m 01,810s water_spirit (C2D E8200 515*7)* -Link-
*13m 06,640s DopeLex (Pentium E2160 400*9)* -Link-
*13m 13,951s DopeLex (C2D E4400 401*9)* -Link-
*13m 15,375s Blechdesigner (C2Q Q9650 450*8)* -Link-
*13m 18,031s SeLecT (C2D E6850 450*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 7 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*13m 21,703s Blechdesigner (C2Q Q9650 450*8)* -Link-
*13m 37,797s McZonk (C2Q Q6600 450*8)* -Link-
*13m 39,172s Schnitzel (C2D E6700 515*7)* -Link-
*13m 40,203s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 480*7,5)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 16 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*13m 46,968s True Monkey (C2D E6600 450*8)* -Link-
*13m 54,344s Ace (C2D E8400 450*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 11 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*13m 54,625s Ecle (C2D E8400 400*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 17 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*13m 55,516s der blaue blitz (C2D E8500 400*9)* -Link-
*14m 14,163s D!str(+)yer (C2D E6750 450*8)* -Link-
*14m 21,156s Olstyle (C2Q Q6600 400*9)* -Link-
*14m 54,531s jetztaber (C2D E6700 360*10)* -Link-
*15m 22,234s etakubi (C2Q Q6600 450*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 17 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*16m 28,931s Crazyboss1990 (C2D E6600 450*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 22 - PC Games Hardware Extreme


----------



## Hyperhorn (7. Oktober 2007)

*1M 4.000 MHz*
09,017s MrWoogey (i5-4670K 100*40) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
*09,142s country (**i7-3770K 100*40)* -Link-
*09,149s elektrotot (i7-3770K 100*40)* -Link-
09,154s Ace (i7-3770K 100*40) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
09,250s mAlkAv (i7-2600K 100*40) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
09,312s Blechdesigner (i7-2600K 100*40) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
09,345s Ace (i5-2500K 100*40) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*09,400s kampfschaaf (**i7-3960X 100*40)* -Link-
09,563s Chrisch (i5-2500K 100*40) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*10,016s websmile (Xeon W3520 200*20)* -Link-
*10,047s True Monkey (i7-965 XE 160*25)* -Link-
*10,047s Freakezoit (Xeon W3540 222*18)* -Link-
*10,110s D!str(+)yer (Xeon W3520 191*21)* -Link-
*10,125s atze (i7-920 200*20)* -Link-
*10,125s theLamer (i7-920 222*18)* -Link-
10,125s Hyperhorn (i7-920 211*19) [kein CPU-Tweaker/4.009 MHz] -Link-
*10,156s der blaue blitz (i7-930 182*22)* -Link-
*10,234s shoon (i7-920 191*21)* -Link-
*10,250s websmile (i7-860 200*20)* -Link-
10,257s Sarge_70 (i7-920 191*21) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
10,265s NoNameGamer (i7-920 200*20) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*10,374s Ace (i5-750 211*19)* -Link-
*10,436s Joker4Life (i5-750 200*20)* -Link-
*11,188s fuzz3l (C2D E8600 500*8)* -Link-*
11,203s mAlkAv (C2D E8500 501*8)* -Link-
*11,234s Don_Dan (C2D E8400 500*8)* -Link-
*11,250s Hyperhorn (C2D E8600 401*10)* -Link-
*11,282s SeLecT (C2D E8600 400*10)* -Link-
 11,297s websmile (C2D E8400 500*8) [kein Memset] -Link-
*11,515s StellaNor (C2D E8500 422*9,5)* -Link-
*11,516s natu (C2D E8500 534*7,5)* -Link-
 11,522s Aerror (C2D E8600 500*8) [kein Memset] -Link-
*11,531s darkniz (C2D E8500 421*9,5)* -Link-
*11,532s Blechdesigner (C2Q Q9650 500*8)* -Link-
*11,532s DopeLex (C2D E8200 500*8)* -Link-
*11,546s True Monkey (C2D E8600 500*8)* -Link-
*11,547s DerFetzer (C2D E8400 445*9)* -Link-
 11,562s Speedoo (C2Q Q9550 472*8,5) [4.008 MHz] -Link-
*11,609s Rain_in_may84 (C2D E8200 500*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 23 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*1**1,610s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 444*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 16 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*11,641s der blaue blitz (C2D E8500 421*9,5)* -Link-
*11,688s Ecle (C2D E8400 445*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 17 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*11,781s Ace (C2D E8400 445*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 11 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*11,800s Skysnake (C2D E8400 445*9)* -Link-
*11,847s x1nghui (C2D E8400 445*9)* -Link-
*11,970s Naumo (C2Q Q9550 471*8,5)* -Link-
*12,172s ILAN12346 (C2D E7300 421*9,5)* -Link-
*12,485s mAlkAv (C2D E6750 501*8)* -Link-
*12,578s McZonk (C2Q Q6600 445*9)* -Link-
*12,718s DopeLex (C2Q Q6600 500*8)* -Link-
*12,766s etakubi (C2Q Q6600 445*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 17 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*13,703s Blechdesigner (Pentium E6300 471*8,5)* -Link-
 13,734s gowengel (Pentium E5200 334*12) [4.006 MHz] -Link-
*14,203s mAlkAv (C2D E4400 400*10)* -Link-
*14,656s Mökkurkalfi_ (Pentium E5300 320*12,5)* -Link-
*17,097s Hyperhorn (Phenom II X4 965 BE 205*19,5)* -Link-

*32M 4.000 MHz*
*07m 21,640s Nachtfalke (**i5-4670K 100*40)* -Link-
*08m 04,828s websmile (i7-2600K 106*37)* -Link-
08m 06,515s DopeLex (i7-2600K 100*40) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
 08m 08,296s MrWoogey (i5-4670K 100*40)  [keine Subtimings]  -Link-*
08m 24,427s Blechdesigner (i7-2600K 100*40)* -Link-
08m 28,512s Ace (i7-3770K 100*40) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
08m 31,103s Ace (i5-2500K 100*40) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
08m 39,871s Chrisch (i5-2500K 100*40) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*08m 46,235s websmile (Xeon W3520 200*20)* -Link-
*08m 48,625s DopeLex (i7-920 222*18)* -Link-
*08m 59,328s websmile (i7-860 200*20)* -Link-
*09m 00,188s True Monkey (i7-965 XE 160*25)* -Link-
*09m 05,875s Chrisch (i7-920 200*20)* -Link-
*09m 09,235s Blechdesigner (i7-860 200*20)* -Link-
*09m 11,352s Chrisch (i5-750 222*18)* -Link-
*09m 13,084s atze (i7-920 200*20)* -Link-
09m 14,485s Hyperhorn (i7-920 200*20) [kein CPU-Tweaker/3.993 MHz] -Link-
*09m 19,010s der blaue blitz (i7-930 182*22)* -Link-
*09m 20,727s Ace (i5-750 211*19)* -Link-
*10m 03,594s D!str(+)yer (Xeon W3520 191*21)* -Link-
*10m 52,016s DopeLex (C2D E8400 500*8)* -Link-
*10m 52,641s fuzz3l (C2D E8600 500*8)* -Link-
*11m 09,541s DopeLex (C2D E8300 572*7)* -Link-
*11m 10,094s natu (C2D E8500 534*7,5)* -Link-
*11m 12,750s websmile (C2D E8600 471*8,5)* -Link-
*11m 27,172s StellaNor (C2D E8400 500*8)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 19 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*11m 43,266s DopeLex (C2D E6600 500*8)* -Link-
*11m 52,547s darkniz (C2D E8500 444*9)* -Link-
*11m 54,141s Schnitzel (C2D E7200 471*8,5)* -Link-*
12m 07,703s SeLecT (C2D E6850 445*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 7 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
 12m 08,328s Speedoo (C2Q Q9550 470*8,5) [3.992 MHz] -Link-
*12m 20,235s Ace (C2D E8400 444*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 18 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*12m 34,484s McZonk (C2Q Q6600 445*9)* -Link-
*12m 52,218s der blaue blitz (C2D E8500 421*9,5)* -Link-
*12m 56,219s Blechdesigner (Pentium E6300 471*8,5)* -Link-
*12m 57,094s mAlkAv (C2D E6750 500*8)* -Link-
*14m 01,734s etakubi (C2Q Q6600 445*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 17 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
  18m 11,409s SeLecT (Phenom II X4 955 BE 200*20) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-


----------



## Hyperhorn (7. Oktober 2007)

*1M 4.500 MHz*
08,018s MrWoogey (i5-4670K 100*45)  [keine Subtimings] -Link-
*08,081s Blechdesigner (i7-3770K 100*45)* -Link-
*08,143s country (**i7-3770K 100*45)* -Link-
08,159s Ace (i7-3770K 100*45) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
08,234s mAlkAv (i7-2600K 100*45) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*08,250s Blechdesigner (i7-2600K 100*45)* -Link-
08,315s S1cKn3sS (i7-2600K 100*45) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
08,346s tomas2 (i7-2600K 100*45) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
08,361s Ace (i5-2500K 100*45) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
08,362s Chrisch (i5-2500K 100*45) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
08,505s jules.m (i7-2600K 100*45) [keine Subtimings] -Link-*
08,953s Freakezoit (Xeon W3540 205*22)* -Link-
*08,968s True Monkey (i7-965 XE 155*29)* -Link-
*09,032s **D!str(+)yer (i7-920 215*21)* -Link-
09,064s atze (i7-920 214*21) [4493 MHz] -Link-
*09,079s shoon (i7-920 214*21)* -Link-
*09,156s True Monkey (i7-965 XE 155*29)* -Link-
*09,188s Blechdesigner (i7-860 180*25)* -Link-
09,235s Ace (i5-750 215*21) [4508 MHz] -Link-
*09,391s Schrotti (i7-860 205*22)* -Link-
*09,968s mAlkAv (C2D E8500 501*9)* -Link-
*10,015s Don_Dan (C2D E8400 500*9)* -Link-
*10,031s Chrisch (C2D E8600 501*9)* -Link-
 10,062s SeLecT (C2D E8600 450*10) [kein Memset] -Link-
*10,234s websmile (C2D E8600 500*9)* -Link-
*10,250s natu (C2D E8500 562*8)* -Link-
*10,254s CrashStyle (C2D E8600 500*9)* -Link-
*10,266s Blechdesigner (C2Q Q9650 500*9)* -Link-
*10,266s darkniz (C2D E8500 474*9,5)* -Link-
*10,281s True Monkey (C2D E8600 450*10)* -Link-
*10,281s DopeLex (C2D E8200 563*8)* -Link-
*10,296s StellaNor (C2D E8400 500*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 19 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*10,312s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 500*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 22 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*10,328s SeLecT (C2D E8500 500*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 8 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*11,140s mAlkAv (C2D E6600 500*9)* -Link-
*12,313s Blechdesigner (Pentium E6300 500*9)* -Link-

*32M 4.500 MHz*
*06m 38,187s crazzzy85 (i7-4770K 100*45)* -Link-
*07m 00,578s DopeLex (i7-3770K 105*43)* -Link-
*07m 08,547s crazzzy85 (**i7-3770K 100*45)* -Link-
*07m 15,813s websmile (i7-2600K 107*42)* -Link-
07m 18,375s DopeLex (i7-2600K 102*44) [keine Subtimings] -Link-07m 24,429s MrWoogey (i5-4670K 100*45)   [keine Subtimings]  -Link-
*07m 34,538s Blechdesigner (i7-2600K 100*45)* -Link-
07m 38,687s S1cKn3sS (i7-2600K 100*45) [keine  Subtimings]  -Link-
07m 41,754s Ace (i7-3770K 100*45) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
07m 42,916s Ace (i5-2500K 100*45) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
07m 43,950s jules.m (i7-2600K 100*45) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
07m 47,050s tomas2 (i7-2600K 100*45) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
07m 50,684s Chrisch (i5-2500K 100*45) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
*07m 57,000s DopeLex (i7-920 214*21)* -Link-
*08m 00,172s Freakezoit (Xeon W3540 215*21)* -Link-
*08m 16,250s Blechdesigner (i7-860 180*25)* -Link-
08m 17,672s atze (i7-920 214*21) [4494 MHz] -Link-
*08m 25,378s Chrisch (Xeon X3470 214*21)* -Link-
08m 31,259s Ace (i5-750 215*21) [4508 MHz] -Link-
*09m 50,266s DopeLex (C2D E8400 601*7,5)* -Link-
*09m 53,906s Don_Dan (C2D E8400 600*7,5)* -Link-
*09m 54,640s natu (C2D E8600 600*7,5)* -Link-
*09m 59,891s fuzz3l (C2D E8600 600*7,5)* -Link-
*10m 05,200s CrashStyle (C2D E8600 500*9)* -Link-
*10m 08,937s Chrisch (C2D E8600 600*7,5)* -Link-
*10m 08,985s websmile (C2D E8600 500*9)* -Link-
*10m 29,297s StellaNor (C2D E8400 500*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 19 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*10m 42,453s darkniz (C2D E8500 474*9,5)* -Link-
*10m 55,563s SeLecT (C2D E8500 500*9)* [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 10 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*11m 02,187s True Monkey (C2D E8600 450*10)* -Link-
*15m 11,328s Hyperhorn (Athlon II X3 440 300*15)* -Link-

*1M 5.000 MHz
**07,269s Blechdesigner (i7-3770K 100*50)* -Link-
07,320s Ace (i7-3770K 100*50) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
07,375s websmile (i7-2600K 100*50) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
07,406s mAlkAv (i7-2600K 100*50) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-
07,437s Blechdesigner (i7-2600K 100*50) [kein CPU-Tweaker] -Link-

*32M 5.000 MHz*
*06m 00,672s Nachtfalke (*i5-4670K 100*50*)* -Link-06m 37,614s 45thFuchs (i5-4670K 100*50) -Link-
*06m 35,797s websmile (i7-2600K 104*48)* -Link-
06m 38,953s DopeLex (i7-2600K 102*49) [keine Subtimings] -Link-
*06m 53,276s Blechdesigner (i7-2600K 100*50)* -Link-
07m 01,597s Ace (i7-3770K 100*50) [keine Subtimings] -Link-


----------



## McZonk (7. Oktober 2007)

*Achtet bitte auf die Breite eurer Screens, um das Forenlayout nicht zu sprengen! Max. 900 Pixel breit, ansonsten nicht direkt einbinden.*
*Diskussionen bitte möglichst in den existierenden Super Pi Diskussions-Thread verlagern. Danke! *

*Benötigte Programme:*
Super Pi Mod 1.5 XS
CPU-Z (aktuelle Version)
Memset 4.1 (Final)
CPU-Tweaker 2.0 (für Core-i3/i5/i7 und Phenom (II) anstelle von MemSet)

Für diejenigen, die Windows Vista x64 einsetzen wollen und Probleme haben, hat water_spirit ein paar Tips: [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 15 - PC Games Hardware Extreme 

*Falls mir beim Eintragen mal ein Fehler unterlaufen sein sollte, schreibt einfach kurz eine PN an mich und ich kümmere mich darum! Danke!* 
*Falls euch die Links zu einem falschen Beitrag führen, stellt sicher das ihr im Kontrollzentrum (links oben) unter Einstellungen & Optionen/ Anzeige von Themen "40 Beiträge pro Seite anzeigen" ausgewählt habt!*
*
Beispielbild mit Super Pi und Fenster "PI calculation is done!", CPU-Z CPU, CPU-Z Memory, CPU-Z Mainboard und Memset:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vorgehen bei Unregelmäßigkeiten/manipulierten Ergebnissen:
Ich behalte mir vor, Ergebnisse unabhängig von ihrer formellen Richtigkeit nachträglich aus der Liste zu entfernen oder gar nicht erst aufzunehmen, wenn begründete Zweifel an der Glaubwürdigkeit des Teilnehmers oder des Ergebnisses angebracht sind. Im Falle eines vorsätzlichen Betrugs gilt folgendes:
Bei einem einmaligen Vergehen wird der Teilnehmer für die Dauer eines vollen Kalenderjahres vom Wettbewerb ausgeschlossen, im Wiederholungsfall erfolgt ein dauerhafter Ausschluss.

Ausgeschlossene User:
-ich558 (bis 01.01.2010 00:00/Status: Temporäre Sperre abgelaufen)

Changelog:
23.12.2007: Listen für 4000/ 4500 Mhz ergänzt
03.03.2008: Listen für Farbkennzeichnung ergänzt
13.03.2008: Link zu Vista x64-Tips ergänzt
21.05.2008: MemSet 3.3 durch MemSet 3.5 ersetzt
06.08.2008: Hinweis zur Version "Mod 1.5" ergänzt
30.10.2008: Farbcode für Core i7 ergänzt
20.12.2008: MemSet 3.5 durch MemSet 3.6 ersetzt, CPUTweaker 1.0 Beta 4 ergänzt, Hinweis zu CPUTweaker 1.0 Beta 4 ergänzt
31.12.2008: Farbcode für Phenom II ergänzt (= alter Farbcode für Athlon und Netburst-Varianten), Farbcode für Athlon und Netburst-Varianten geändert
[06.02.2009: Thread im Unterforum "Benchmarks" angepinnt]
21.02.2009: Ergebnisse ohne Memset/CPUTweaker werden eingetragen, aber - auch rückwirkend - nicht wie vollwertige Ergebnisse gefettet (Gilt auch für +/-5-10 MHz CPU-Takt-Differenz auf die Kategorie bezogen)
04.06.2009: Changelog aufgrund der Zeichenbegrenzung in Beitrag #2 ausgelagert
09.06.2009: Ursprünglicher Beitrag #2 in #4 ausgelagert, Beispielbild aus #517 in #2 ergänzt
21.06.2009: Abschnitt "Vorgehen bei Unregelmäßigkeiten/manipulierten Ergebnissen" ergänzt; maximale Bildbreite von 800 auf 900 angepasst und Schriftgröße des Changelogs veringert
12.07.2009: Abschnitt "Achtet bitte[...]" bis "[...]ausgewählt habt!" in #2 ausgelagert; Abschnitt "Ausgeschlossene User" ergänzt; Abschnitt "Tips" entfernt
25.08.2009: Farbcode für Phenom-I- und Phenom-II-Varianten mit reduziertem Cache ergänzt; Farbcode für Core-i3-Variante ergänzt; Core i5 zum Farbcode für Core-i7-Varianten ergänzt
05.09.2009: Abschnitt "1M 4500 MHz" und "32M 4500 MHz" vorübergehend in #2 ausgelagert
12.09.2009: Abschnitt "Achtet bitte..." bis inkl. Changelog in #3 ausgelagert, "Abschnitt "1M 2400 MHz" bis "32M 4000 MHz" in #2 ausgelagert, altes Posting #3 inkl. Anhang (Memset 3.3) gelöscht, Memset 3.6 durch Memset 4.1 Beta 4 ersetzt, CPU-Tweaker 1.0 Beta 4 durch CPU-Tweaker 1.3 Beta 2 ersetzt, Hinweis für Core i5 und Phenom (II) für CPU-Tweaker ergänzt, ursprüngliches Posting #4 gelöscht
03.10.2009: Ziffernanzahl vereinheitlicht, z.B. 9m xx,xxxs --> 09m xx,xxxs bzw. 9,xxxs --> 09,xxxs
21.10.2009: Abschnitt "1M 4500 MHz" und "32M 4500 MHz" vorübergehend in #3 ausgelagert
10.12.2009: Farbcode für alle Core-i3-Varianten umgewandelt in alle Core-i3-/i5-/i7-Varianten für Sockel 1156; Farbcode für alle Core-i5-/i7-Varianten umgewandelt in alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1366 und von "Purple" auf den helleren Farbton "DarkOrchid" umgestellt
16.01.2010: Abschnitt "1M 4500 MHz" und "32M 4500 MHz" in #2 zurückgeschoben (Hintergrund: Zeichenlimit von 50.000 auf 250.000 hochgesetzt)
25.05.2010: Memset 4.1 Beta 4 durch Memset 4.1 (Final) von Tweakers ersetzt, CPU-Tweaker 1.3 Beta 2 durch CPU-Tweaker 1.5 (Final) von Tweakers ersetzt, Super Pi Mod 1.5 XS von Techpowerup hochgeladen
26.12.2010: Farbcode für alle Core-i5-/i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155 ergänzt
24.01.2011: Farbcode für alle Core i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit vollem Cache ergänzt, Farbcode für alle Core-i5-/i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155 umgewandelt in Farbcode für alle Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit reduziertem Cache
02.02.2011: Kategorien "1M 5.000 MHz" und "32M 5.000 MHz" ergänzt
27.06.2012: Farbcode für alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit vollem Cache (Ivy Bridge) ergänzt; Farbcode für alle Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit reduziertem Cache (Ivy Bridge) ergänzt; Bezeichnung für alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit vollem Cache in alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155/2011 mit vollem Cache (Sandy Bridge (Extreme) umgeändert; Bezeichnung für alle Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit reduziertem Cache in alle Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 (Sandy Bridge) umgeändert; Abschnitt "1M 2400 MHz" bis einschließlich "32M 3600 MHz" in #1 ausgelagert (Hintergrund: Zu lange Bearbeitungszeit für die Forensoftware beim Abspeichern von Änderungen)
28.06.2012: Umfassende Regeländerungen und -erweiterungen, Änderungen hier festgehalten
29.04.2013: Bezeichnung für alle Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit reduziertem Cache (Sandy Bridge) in alle Celeron-/Pentium-/Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit reduziertem Cache (Sandy Bridge) umgeändert; Bezeichnung für alle Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit reduziertem Cache (Ivy Bridge) in alle Celeron-/Pentium-/Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit reduziertem Cache (Ivy Bridge) umgeändert; Abschnitt "Der CPU-Takt ... und +5,4 MHz", Abschnitt "Die Screenshots ... CPU-Z/RAM enthalten", Abschnitt "Für einen ... Subtimings offenzulegen" gefettet und rot eingefärbt; Liste der für CPU-Tweaker geeigneten Prozessoren in Punkt 5 aktualisiert
28.01.2014: Farbcode für alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1150 mit  vollem Cache (Haswell) ergänzt; Farbcode für alle  Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1150 mit reduziertem Cache (Haswell)  ergänzt; Bezeichnung für alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit  vollem Cache in alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155/2011 mit vollem  Cache (Ivy Bridge (Extreme) umgeändert; CPU-Tweaker 1.5 durch CPU-Tweaker 2.0 ersetzt; Startbeiträge kopiert - neue Aufteilung wie folgt: #1 1M + 32M 2.400 MHz, #2 1M + 32M 3.000 MHz, #3 1M + 32M 3.600 MHz, #4 1M + 32M 4.000 MHz, #5 1M + 32M 4.000 + 4.500 MHz


----------



## Hyperhorn (8. Oktober 2007)

----------------------------------------------------
*Edit PCGH-Stephan (9.6.2009): *Der folgende Beitrag war früher #2:
----------------------------------------------------

Ich fange mal an.

1M: 16.813s
Tweaks: 2*16K, Echtzeit
Sys: E6600 (333*9), Asus Striker Extreme, OCZ Crossfire DDR2-800
OS: Win XP "jungfräulich"

http://www.img4free.com/images/Hyperhorn/1m16813hyperhornsmart800600.jpg


32M: 16m 54,718s
Tweaks: 2*16K, einige Dienste deaktiviert
System: E6600 333*9, Asus Striker Extreme, 2*1GB OCZ DDR2-800 Crossfire
OS: Win XP Pro "jungfräulich

http://www.img4free.com/images/Hyperhorn/32m1654718hyperhornsmart.jpg


----------



## Gollum (9. Oktober 2007)

müssen es denn gleich 3 verschiedene mhz zahlen sein?

ich glaube das die reinen 3000mhz ne gute ausgangsbasis sind.
drunter ist langweilig 
und drüber schaffen sicherlich nicht alle.

ich mach auch mit wenn mein E6750 da ist, denn mit nem E6400 (2m l2cache) hat man keine chance.


----------



## AMDSempron (9. Oktober 2007)

Gollum schrieb:


> müssen es denn gleich 3 verschiedene mhz zahlen sein?
> 
> ich glaube das die reinen 3000mhz ne gute ausgangsbasis sind.
> drunter ist langweilig
> ...


Naja, es gibt hier auch mit Sicherheit auch welche, die auch nur 2400MHz schaffen... Ich würde sogar noch 2000MHz dazunehmen, damit man auch olle CPUs noch benchen kann.


----------



## JimBeam (9. Oktober 2007)

Also eigentlich müsste man für jede Architektur eine eigene Liste machen, ist ja recht witzlos nen Athlon64 mit einem Core 2 Duo bei gleichem Takt zu vergleichen.

@Gollum: naja 3Ghz wird bei mir schon knapp,und 3,6Ghz sind bei der K8 Architektur eher unrealistisch. Ich währe eher für 2,7 oder 2,8Ghz statt 2,4Ghz.


----------



## IAN (9. Oktober 2007)

hallo zusammen....hier meine Werte.


----------



## AMDSempron (9. Oktober 2007)

Asu, hier mal mein Bench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klicken für groß)
EDIT: Och nö, jetzt hab ich das mit den 32M verplant... :x
Ich hoffe nur, dass das so ok, ist, das dauert ja acuh ne Weile...


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es entsprechende Beteiligung gibt, dann kommen natürlich A64-Listen.

Die 2,4Ghz-Kategorie ist genau für die A64-Systeme gedacht, 3Ghz sind z.B. mit einem E2140 auch nicht immer machbar, sei es wegen Board oder sonstetwas...
Es geht auch nicht um die absoluten Bestwerte beim höchstmöglichen Takt, sondern eher ums Optimieren für Super Pi. 

@AMDSempron: Win XP2 "Alltagssystem" & keine Tweaks? Mainboard? Bitte kurz editieren. 
@IAN: Bitte mit Pi Mod benchen für die Nachkommastellen und Verifizierung.


----------



## AMDSempron (9. Oktober 2007)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @AMDSempron: Win XP2 "Alltagssystem" & keine Tweaks? Mainboard? Bitte kurz editieren.


Hups, sorry, hier ist er gelistet:http://www.nethands.de/athlon/show.php3?user=AMDSempron
Aber ich zähls noch mal auf: Win XP Prof. SP2, ASRock 939S56-M, Athlon 3700+, AENEON DDR 400 2x 512 MiB, XpertVision ATI X550, Samsung SP2004C
Tweaks habsch keine, nur RAM runtergetaktet und dann CPU Takt erhöht, bis  zu den 2.4GHz


----------



## JimBeam (9. Oktober 2007)

1M @2,4Ghz, ist noch mit meinem alten 3000+ gemacht, deshalb kann ich nichts mehr übers Windows oder irgendwelche Tweaks sagen da es schon ziemlich lang her ist. 

1M: 37,500s
Sytem: A64 3000+ @2,4Ghz 1GB DDR-400 Ram @218Mhz
OS: Windows XP


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Oktober 2007)

*Update*
@AMDSempron: Thx!


----------



## Kovsk (9. Oktober 2007)

Mein Mobo macht bei 2370 Mhz zu, kann ich trotzdem mitmachen??? oder du musst noch 2000 MHz dazunehmen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse für die 2400mhz Klasse.
Prozessor ist wie bei CPU-Z zu sehen ein X2 3800+. Bei dem Speicher handelt es sich um 2*1gb Original Samsung Ram(bei 1m mit 240mhz getaktet, 32m gingen nurnoch mit 218mhz).
Als Untersatz diente den beiden ein Epox 9NPA+ SLI. 
An den Subtimings hab ich nicht rumgespielt aber Epox zieht die afaik von Haus aus recht straff an.

Auch echte Tweaks kamen, von erhöhter Priorität abgesehen, nicht zum Einsatz. Das Windows ist z.B. mehrere Jahre alt.

Unter 1m haben 40mhz Speichertakt übrigens etwa 0.500s ausgemacht.

Ich bin übrigens für eine Differenzierung zwischen Core und A64 CPUs da Besitzer zweiterer sonst überhaupt keine Chance haben.


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Oktober 2007)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Mein Mobo macht bei 2370 Mhz zu, kann ich trotzdem mitmachen??? oder du musst noch 2000 MHz dazunehmen.


Hm, 2400Mhz sollten eigentlich die kleinste Kategorie bleiben.  Nachher kommt dann jemand nur auf 1980Mhz usw. 
Von mir aus kannst du es aber reinstellen, dann vermerke ich den abweichenden Takt aber in der Liste.


----------



## IAN (10. Oktober 2007)

ja,sorry ich nochmal...jetzt aber richtig 
da trifft ja wieder der Satz zu:
"Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil"

lg  IAN

p.s. Memset will bei mir nett...


----------



## Ecle (16. Oktober 2007)

So noch'n Athlon 64, bei 2,4Ghz 1M

CPU: Athlon 64 3000+ (Venice)
Ram: G.Skill 2GB DDR400MHZ
MB: Gigabyte GA-K8N Ultra SLI (nForce4 Ultra)

Tweaks: HT-Link etwas overclocked, der bringt (anders wie in Spielen) doch etwas Leistung bei SuperPi. Außerdem hab ich die Latenzen noch auf 2,5-3-3-6 gestellt statt 3-3-3-6...UND Command Rate 1T.

hm.....eigentlich wollt ich noch bei 3Ghz mitmachen aber 3Ghz ist mit mein 3000+ (1,8ghz), schwer zu erreichen...Nur an ganz kühlen Tagen und dann auch noch instabil 

Memset zeigt bei mir etwas falsche Daten an, deswegen hab ich CPID(Central Brain Identifier) genommen zeigt die Latenzen und Sublatenzen genauso an wie Memset


----------



## Hyperhorn (17. Oktober 2007)

@Ecle: Alles vorbildhaft dargestellt, aber die SuperPi-Version ist leider nicht geeignet. 
Kriegst ein :sm_B-X: von mir, wenn du einen neuen Lauf hochlädst.


----------



## Ecle (17. Oktober 2007)

Oh sorry,
meine SuperPI-Version war auch schon sehr alt^^ 
Hab nochmal n bisl gebastelt und meinen alten Rekord noch etwas verbessert. Bei den Subtimings ging noch was.....


----------



## Ace (18. Oktober 2007)

14.750sec.
Hier mal mein Ergebniss für die 3600er Klasse

*Asus Blitz Formula - E6850 - FSB 400 - Multi 9x - OCZ PC8500  480Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## mFuSE (18. Oktober 2007)

gut, ansich interessante Idee. LN2 auf die CPU zu kippen ist ja nicht jedermanns Sache 


Hab aber grad echt nicht die Lust nochmal was am setting ändern zu müssen, vor allem da die 3.6Ghz bei meinem  E4400 schon 1.5Volt haben wollen und soviel möchte ich ihm nicht zumuten


----------



## Hyperhorn (18. Oktober 2007)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Hab aber grad echt nicht die Lust nochmal was am setting ändern zu müssen, vor allem da die 3.6Ghz bei meinem E4400 schon 1.5Volt haben wollen und soviel möchte ich ihm nicht zumuten


Müssen ja keine 3,6Ghz sein, die kleineren Klassen stehen dir auch zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (22. Oktober 2007)

sop hab mein rekord nochmal verbessert, wollte doch unbedingt erster mit Athlon 64 werden 
2,4Ghz, 1M
Tweaks: Nur an den Subtimings noch etwas gebastelt und sogut wie alle störenden Prozesse beendet, auch den Explorer  (d.H. keine Taskleiste, keine Desktopicons :p).
Und im Taskmanager hab ich den Prozess "Super Pi" bei Priorität auf "Echtzeit" gestellt.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2007)

Ecle schrieb:


> sop hab mein rekord nochmal verbessert, wollte doch unbedingt erster mit Athlon 64 werden


1.Da fehlt noch ein 32m Lauf :wink:.
2.Irgendwo muss man doch billig 2*256mb DDR-Ram(mehr als 512mb braucht man für S-Pi bestimmt nicht) mit Monsterwerten her bekommen... dann gehts ab.

@Hyperhorn:
IAN hat auch bei den 32m einen C2 und keinen A64 benutzt...


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. Oktober 2007)

@Ecle: Streng genommen nicht mehr in der Toleranz (1Mhz zuviel ), deshalb habe ich es oben kurz vermerkt.
@Olstyle: Thx, ich habe es korrigiert.


----------



## Ecle (24. Oktober 2007)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss man doch billig 2*256mb DDR-Ram(mehr als 512mb braucht man für S-Pi bestimmt nicht) mit Monsterwerten her bekommen... dann gehts ab.



Joah hier:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=34894&showTechData=true
1x512MB, 2-3-2-6 1T
Ist doch nit schlecht! Aber für 34 auch ganz schön teuer im Vergleich zu DDR2.


----------



## ulukay (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. November 2007)

So hier mein Ergebnis. Keine besonderen Maßnahmen für den Durchlauf getroffen (außer Firewall, ICQ und Antivir deaktiviert). OS ist XP Pro mit SP1 und CPU ein Celeron mit 2,4 GHz


----------



## Dominik92 (21. November 2007)

So jetzt auch meiner 
E6600 P35-DS3 - No name Arbeitsspeicher DDR2 667 hab meine gscheiden
bei nem Freund

Ich hoff des Reicht so denn die RAMs werden irgendwie nich richtig erkannt


----------



## darksplinter (22. November 2007)

Hier is meiner meines 
E4400 P35-DS3 A-data DDR2 800 

ICh habe den Screenshot allerdings erst nacher gemacht....darum is mein multi schon wieder auf 6^^


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. November 2007)

*Update*
Im Startposting wird ab sofort die CPU samt FSB/ Referenztakt und CPU-Multi angegeben, so dass ein besserer Vergleich möglich ist. Zusätzlich auch Links zu dem jeweiligen Posting. 
Falls mir ein Fehler unterlaufen sein sollte, einfach PM an mich.


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2007)

Dann hier mal meine Teilnahme in der 3ghz Klasse.
CPU: Intel Pentium Dualcore E2160 M0 @(natürlich)3000mhz
Mobo:Intel 975XBX alias Bad Axe 1 @ 1066 Strap
Ram:2*1gb MDT DDR2 667@333mhz(418mhz mochten sie nicht) 4 4 4 12 (Commandrate unbekannt) Subtimings wurden nicht bearbeitet.
"Tweaks": 2*16k und hohe Priorität . Das Vista ist neu aber alle Effekte wahren an. 

EDIT: 32m sind jetzt auch dabei. Mann spielt da der Cache rein.


----------



## tbird (26. November 2007)

nette ergbnisse hier


----------



## Murxwitz (2. Dezember 2007)

core2quad Q6600 standarttakt 
2Gb ddr800
windows mehrere monate alt und vieles im hintergrund an
(siehe taskleiste)

32m kommt noch


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Dezember 2007)

@Murxwitz: Bevor du den langen 32M laufen lässt, lade dir bitte noch CPUZ/ Memset herunter, damit die Speichereinstellungen sichtbar sind. Sollte im Idealfall wie im zweiten Beitrag von mir aussehen. Dann bitte den 1M noch einmal kurz mit den Angaben wiederholen. Danke


----------



## jetztaber (2. Dezember 2007)

Board: Asus P5B-Deluxe WiFi/AP mit Bios 12.23 Beta
Speicher: Super-Talent DDR2-1000 CL5 hier mit max. 800 und 4-4-4-12 kein 1:1
Prozessor: Intel E6700 hier ausschließlich mit 10x Multi
BS: XP Professional "jungfräulich", aktuellste Patches, Indexdienst deaktiviert
*
1M 2400Mhz*
*21,125s jetztaber (C2D E6700 240*10)* [2390,6 Mhz] http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=4129&d=1196604105

*32M 2400Mhz*
*20m 30,422s jetztaber (C2D E6700 240*10)* [2390,6 Mhz] http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=4130&d=1196604105

*1M 3000Mhz*
*16,875s jetztaber (C2D E6700 300*10)* [3000,0 Mhz] http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=4131&d=1196604105

*32M 3000Mhz*
*17m 01,813s jetztaber (C2D E6700 300*10)* [2999,9 Mhz] http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=4132&d=1196604105

*1M 3600Mhz*
*14,203s jetztaber (C2D E6700 360*10)* [3600,1 Mhz] http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=4133&d=1196604105

*32M 3600Mhz
**14m 54,531s jetztaber (C2D E6700 360*10)* [3600,1 Mhz] http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=4134&d=1196604115


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, das nenne ich Platzhirsch. 
*Update natürlich*


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. Dezember 2007)

Da jetztaber recht fleißig war und mir in 32M/3000Mhz nach meinem Geschmack zu nahe gekommen ist, habe ich nachgelegt und auch noch die 2400Mhz für mich entdeckt. 

32M/3000Mhz: 16m 46,672s
Tweaks: 2*16K, Systemeinstellung "hohe Leistung"
System: E6600 376*8, Asus Striker Extreme, 2*1GB OCZ DDR2-800 Crossfire
OS: Win XP Pro "jungfräulich"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1M/2400Mhz: 20,968s
Tweaks: 2*16K, Systemeinstellung "hohe Leistung"
System: E6600 401*6, Asus Striker Extreme, 2*1GB OCZ DDR2-800 Crossfire
OS: Win XP Pro "jungfräulich"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




32M/2400Mhz: 19m 50,109s
Tweaks: 2*16K, Systemeinstellung "hohe Leistung"
System: E6600 401*6, Asus Striker Extreme, 2*1GB OCZ DDR2-800 Crossfire
OS: Win XP Pro "jungfräulich"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg war letzten Endes der RAM, der mit NB@1,35V noch etwas besser war. DDR2-918 3-3-3-3@2,25V (BIOS) in 32M kann sich IMO durchaus sehen lassen. 
Nächstes Mal hoffentlich mit ordentlichen Tweaks.^^
Wundert euch nicht über das alte Memset, 3.3 und 3.4 ließen die CL nicht ändern und nach Start von 3.1 fehlte immer eine dll-Datei. 
Die zwei besten 1M/2400Mhz ließen sich wg. Freeze nicht mehr speichern, beste war eine 19, 938s.


----------



## natu (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

32M/3600Mhz: 12m 58,015s
Tweaks:LSC/CW/OPB CDT *test*/SLDC/core 1/prio hoch/reg tweaks/alles dienste aus
System: E6850 450*8, Asus Maximus Extreme, Cellshock DDR3 PC14400 2x1GB
OS: Win XP Pro SP2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG natu


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. Dezember 2007)

Sagt "Hi" und lässt hier jeden alt aussehen.  Sehr schön, natu! 
Hab gerade auch noch ein paar sehr gute Runs mit knackigeren Subtimings hinbekommen und geh jetzt mal langsam ans Tweaken.
Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## natu (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

hehe wenn ich mal zeit hab mach ich mal bei den 1m und 32m mal ne ordentlich zeit.

EDIT:

1m/3600Mhz: 13.859s
Tweaks:alle services aus, realtime,core1,reg tweaks,Eramm,Explorer low prio, und alles andere was unnötig ist aus
System: E6750 515*7, Asus Blitz Formula, Crucial Ballistix PC667 2x512MB
OS: Win Server 2003




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG natu


----------



## Hyperhorn (4. Dezember 2007)

Wie angekündigt mit Tweaks 

2400Mhz/ 32M: 19m 28,782s
Tweaks: 2*16K, Echtzeit, @1Core, Systemleistung hoch, OPBCleaner, ERAM=975MB, Maxmem=615,
Copywaza 750MB C-D D-C C-D, Systemcache-Optimierung, 4Bit Farbtiefe
Sys: E6600 (401*6), Asus Striker Extreme, OCZ Crossfire DDR2-800
OS: Win XP "jungfräulich"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3000Mhz/ 32M: 16m 24,437s
Tweaks: 2*16K, Echtzeit, @1Core, Systemleistung hoch, OPBCleaner, ERAM=975MB, Maxmem=615,
Copywaza 750MB C-D D-C C-D, Systemcache-Optimierung, 4Bit Farbtiefe
Sys: E6600 (376*8), Asus Striker Extreme, OCZ Crossfire DDR2-800
OS: Win XP "jungfräulich"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (5. Dezember 2007)

So ich hab meine Bestzeit unterboten. Das Geheimnis liegt in dem besseren Speicher welchen ich bei dem Durchlauf verwendet habe.

@ Hyperhorn ich hab nen Celeron S 430 der CPU Kern heißt Conroe-L


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (5. Dezember 2007)

So ich hab meine Kiste jetz auf 3 GHz bekommen 
hier der 1M und 32M Lauf


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. Dezember 2007)

Danke. Je mehr mitmachen, umso mehr Spaß macht auch das Vergleichen.  

Hoffentlich hat natu keine Zeit für die anderen Klassen.  Quatsch, hau rein!


----------



## StellaNor (8. Dezember 2007)

Hier mein Ergebnis 1M 3600:

143.188
Tweaks: alles überflüssige aus, Timings 4-4-4-10, ansonsten 24/7 System
C2D E6750 - Biostar TP35D2-A7 - A-Data Vitesta Xtreme Ed. PC800+
Win XP Pro SP2

lg Steffi


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Dezember 2007)

@StellaNor: Bitte noch mit Memset


----------



## StellaNor (11. Dezember 2007)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @StellaNor: Bitte noch mit Memset



Ooh, hab ich vergessen 

Hier also nochmal - diesmal mit Memset und einer kleinen Änderung (1/1000):


 14.187
Tweaks: alles überflüssige aus, Timings 5-5-5-10, ansonsten 24/7 System
C2D E6750 - Biostar TP35D2-A7 - A-Data Vitesta Xtreme Ed. PC800+ @ 540 (1080)
Win XP Pro SP2


----------



## Mantiso90 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hier sind meine Stats 

Q6600@3 Ghz
2 GB G.skill DDR2 800 CL 5-5-5-15
Asus P5N32- E SLI nforce 680i
Win Vista Home Premium x86

Tweaks: Defragmentierung , Ashampoo winoptimizer, alles unnötige an progs aus

Edit: Bild Mit checksum jetzt auch vorhanden


----------



## Dominik92 (12. Dezember 2007)

Wartet nu bis ich meine Arbeitsspeicher wider hab da bin ich dann bei 2,4Ghz
bei 1M bei ~20,7s top


----------



## natu (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

Hyperhorn wir langsam Zeit das du die Liste erweiterst für 4GHz und 4.5Ghz  

hier schon mal nen Ergebniss kannste dann ja eintragen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG natu


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. Dezember 2007)

Weitere Listen kommen demnächst, keine Sorge. 
Allerdings dann auch nur wieder mit 5 Mhz-Toleranz.^^ Ich trag dich dann entsprechend ein. 

Von mir gibt es demnächst ein Rundum-Update, im Moment feile ich noch an den letzten Ecken und Kanten.


----------



## Mike1 (22. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn man auch unter GNU/Linux benchen darf hab ich locker in allen Bereichen die niedrigste Zeit  (bis auf 3,6GHz, die schaff ich nicht)


----------



## AMDSempron (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab noch mal was an den Timings gefeilt, da mir es echt zu peinlich war, letzter zu sein, wobei ich mich vermutlich trotzdem nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert habe...
Daber habe ich auch mal den 32M Durchlauf gemacht
1M:http://daten-lager.net/files/file11991165351M.jpg
32M:http://daten-lager.net/files/file119911677132M.jpg


----------



## Hyperhorn (1. Januar 2008)

Neues Jahr, neue Ergebnisse 

2400Mhz/ 1M: 20,844s
Tweaks: 2*16K, Systemleistung hoch, OPBCleaner, ERAM=975MB, Maxmem=615, Systemcache-Optimierung, 4Bit Farbtiefe, einige Dienste deaktiviert
Sys: E6600 (401*6), Asus Striker Extreme, OCZ Crossfire DDR2-800
OS: Win XP "jungfräulich"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2400Mhz/ 32M: 19m 15,125s
Tweaks: 2*16K, Systemleistung hoch, OPBCleaner, ERAM=975MB, Maxmem=600, Copywaza 750MB C-D D-C C-D, Systemcache-Optimierung, 4Bit Farbtiefe, einige Dienste deaktiviert
Sys: E6600 (401*6), Asus Striker Extreme, OCZ Crossfire DDR2-800 (tRTW=2 tRDRD=3 tWRWR=2)
OS: Win XP "jungfräulich"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3000Mhz/ 1M: 16,797s
Tweaks: 2*16K, Systemleistung hoch, OPBCleaner, ERAM=975MB, Maxmem=600, Copywaza 750MB C-D D-C C-D, Systemcache-Optimierung, 4Bit Farbtiefe, einige Dienste deaktiviert
Sys: E6600 (376*8), Asus Striker Extreme, OCZ Crossfire DDR2-800
OS: Win XP "jungfräulich"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3000Mhz/ 32M: 16m 12,110s
Tweaks: 2*16K, Systemleistung hoch, OPBCleaner, ERAM=975MB, Maxmem=600, Copywaza 750MB C-D D-C C-D, Systemcache-Optimierung, 4Bit Farbtiefe, einige Dienste deaktiviert
Sys: E6600 (376*8), Asus Striker Extreme, OCZ Crossfire DDR2-800 (tRTW=3 tRDRD=3 tWRWR=2)
OS: Win XP "jungfräulich"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rundumschlag 

@AMDSempron: Klasse, dass du noch einmal gebencht hast! Leider kann ich es aber nicht eintragen, da der eigentliche Lauf nicht zu sehen ist.


----------



## AMDSempron (1. Januar 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @AMDSempron: Klasse, dass du noch einmal gebencht hast! Leider kann ich es aber nicht eintragen, da der eigentliche Lauf nicht zu sehen ist.


hmm, blöd, immerhin habe ich alles noch so im BIOS eingestellt, dann kann ich ja noch einen Lauf machen, das mache ich dann morgen oder so


----------



## Hyperhorn (1. Januar 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> hmm, blöd, immerhin habe ich alles noch so im BIOS eingestellt, dann kann ich ja noch einen Lauf machen, das mache ich dann morgen oder so


Das ist die richtige Einstellung (wortwörtlich ), freut mich!


----------



## der_schnitter (2. Januar 2008)

Mit meinem Computer schaff ich 1M in 71 Sekunden...
Schätze mal bei 32M aktiviert sich irgendein Schutz dass der Computer nicht länger als 10 Tage laufen darf


----------



## AMDSempron (4. Januar 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Das ist die richtige Einstellung (wortwörtlich ), freut mich!


So, phiddeschönich weiß nich was los ist, aber ich hab jetzt den CPU Cora auf 218 eingestellt, die CPU taktet aber gleich :-\)
http://daten-lager.net/files/file11994500321M 2.jpg
http://daten-lager.net/files/file119945007032M 2.jpg


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (13. Januar 2008)

Der schnellste Einkern Prozessor ist jetzt noch 2 Sekunden schneller geworden 
Das Geheimnis ist mein neuer Speicher den habe ich bei dem Durchlauf auf 534 MHz laufen lassen bei 5-5-5-15 
Der Rest ist gleich geblieben.
MFG

Edit:
Also anbei noch mein 3000 MHz 32-M Durchlauf und mein 
1-M 3600 MHz Durchlauf.


----------



## Hyperhorn (18. Januar 2008)

Wurde eingetragen, aber nächstes Mal bitte noch den Reiter "Memory" bei CPUZ öffnen. 
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen 1 : 2 und 2 : 4 bezüglich FSB : RAM laut Memset?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. Januar 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Wurde eingetragen, aber nächstes Mal bitte noch den Reiter "Memory" bei CPUZ öffnen.
> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen 1 : 2 und 2 : 4 bezüglich FSB : RAM laut Memset?



Sorry, das werde ich natürlich das nächste mal machen, danke für den Hinweis.
Wegen dem Speicherteiler. Keine Ahnung CPU-Z kann wahrscheinlich einfach nicht Bruchrechnen 

MFG


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Januar 2008)

*1M: 21.110*
Cpu: *E6600 @ 2399.3Mhz* (6*399.9) EVGA 650i Ultra, Mushkin PC6400 CL5 @ 499.9Mhz 5-4-4-15 2T
Tweaks: Explorer und diverse Hintergrundprogramme aus, Echtzeit
OS: Win XP


----------



## darkniz (19. Januar 2008)

1M: 34.938s
Tweaks: Echtzeit, core 1, einige Dienste aus
Sys: Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (218*11), Asus M2N-E, OCZ Platinum DDR2-800
OS: Win XP Pro SP2 "jungfräulich"


----------



## SeLecT (20. Januar 2008)

3,6Ghz - 1M

1. CPU-Takt 3600 MHz (450x8): 13.984s
2. 2*16K, einige Dienste deaktiviert, Maxmem 600, Echtzeit
3. E6850, Gigabyte P35T-DQ6, 2GB Cellshock DDR3-1800
4. WinXP Pro 32bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3,6Ghz - 32M

1. CPU-Takt 3600Mhz (450x8): 13m 18.031s
2. Maxmem=600, realtime, 4 GB copywaaza (vor und zurück und vor), Dienste aus, Echtzeit
3. E6850, Gigabyte P35-DQ6, 2GB Cellshock DDR3-1800
4. WinXP Pro 32bit

Leider sehr langsam, aber mit den Gigabyte ist da nicht viel mehr drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkniz (20. Januar 2008)

32M: 30m 32.703s
Tweaks: Echtzeit, core 1, einige Dienste aus
Sys: Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (218*11), Asus M2N-E, OCZ Platinum DDR2-800
OS: Win XP Pro SP2 "jungfräulich"


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. Januar 2008)

1. Recht herzlichen Dank für die Beteiligung! 
2. @mAlkAv: Mit 1.5 und MemSet wäre es noch besser gewesen. 
3. *Ihr dürft euch übrigens gerne mit mehreren CPUs eintragen lassen!* Angenommen, ihr seid auf eure AMD-Zeit stolz und habt ein Ergebnis mit dem neuen E8400 bleiben halt beides in der Liste. Dann mache ich halt bei Bedarf mal getrennte Listen für 65nm C2D, 45nm C2D und AMD A64, falls erwünscht; das ist gar kein Problem


----------



## mAlkAv (20. Januar 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> 2. @mAlkAv: Mit 1.5 und MemSet wäre es noch besser gewesen.


 

Dass ich nur Version 1.4 hab, fällt mir jetzt erst auf... War eigentlich überzeugt ich hätte 1.5, aber dass war denn wohl nur auf einem meiner Testsysteme
Tja und Memset funktioniert mit meinem Chipsatz nicht; habe auch schon die neueste Version ausprobiert. Von daher ist das schon das Maximum was ich aus meinem Speicher rausholen kann. War auch das erste mal das der RAM die 500Mhz geschafft hat


----------



## SeLecT (20. Januar 2008)

*4,0Ghz - 32M*

1. CPU-Takt 4000Mhz (445x9): 12m 07.703s
2. Maxmem=600, realtime, Dienste aus, Echtzeit
3. E6850, Gigabyte P35-DQ6, 2GB Cellshock DDR3-1800
4. WinXP Pro 32bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
3,0Ghz - 1M*

1. CPU-Takt 3000Mhz (427x7): 15.297s
2. Dienste aus, Echtzeit
3. Q9200, Asus P5K-E, 2GB Crucial Value
4. WinXP Pro 32bit

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Januar 2008)

3.6Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *14.203*sec.
Cpu: E6600 @ *3593.3Mhz* (6*513.4) EVGA 650i Ultra, Mushkin PC6400 CL5 @ 481.3Mhz 5-4-4-12 2T
Tweaks: Explorer, einige Dienst und diverse Hintergrundprogramme aus, Echtzeit
OS: Win XP


----------



## SeLecT (24. Januar 2008)

4,5Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *10.328 Sekunden*
Cpu: E8500 @ 4500Mhz (9*500) DFI LP DK P35, Crucial Ballistix Tracer @ 500Mhz @ 5-5-5-15
Tweaks: - Keine -
OS: Win XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mantiso90 (25. Januar 2008)

Hier nochmal ein kleines Update mit dem Super PI 1M Test.
Sys Siehe signatur.

Antivir Guard deaktiviert, registry etc. gecleant...

OS: Vista Home Premium x86


----------



## DopeLex (25. Januar 2008)

2.4Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *22.844*sec.
Cpu: E4300 @ *2401.2Mhz* (7*343) Gigabyte P35-DS3P, MDT PC6400 CL5 @ 1029Mhz 6-5-4-10 2T
Tweaks: Explorer, Dienste optimiert und diverse Hintergrundprogramme aus, Echtzeit
OS: WinXP + SP2


----------



## DopeLex (25. Januar 2008)

3Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *18.782*sec.
Cpu: E4300 @ *2997.2Mhz* (9*333) Gigabyte P35-DS3P, MDT PC6400 CL5 @ 999Mhz 6-5-4-10 2T
Tweaks: Explorer, Dienste optimiert und diverse Hintergrundprogramme aus, Echtzeit
OS: WinXP + SP2


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Januar 2008)

*4Ghz - 1M*

SPI-1M: *12.781sec.*
Cpu: E6600 @ *4001.8* (8*500.2) EVGA 650i Ultra, Mushkin PC6400 CL5 @ 469Mhz 5-4-4-12 2T
Tweaks: Dienste + Explorer aus
OS: Win XP


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Januar 2008)

*UPDATE*

*2.4Ghz - 1M*

SPI-1M: *20.844*
Cpu: E6600 @ *2399.4Mhz* (6*399.9) EVGA 650i Ultra, Mushkin PC6400 CL5 @ 492Mhz 5-4-4-12 2T
Tweaks: Dienste + Explorer aus
OS: Win XP


----------



## lilmoddingfreak (26. Januar 2008)

2,4 GHz - 1M

SPI-1M: 21,109
Cpu: E6600 @ *2400.1Mhz* (6*400.0) EVGA 680i lt, Corsair PC6400 CL4 @ 400Mhz 5-4-4-12 2T
Tweaks: Dienste + Explorer aus
OS: Win XP


----------



## lilmoddingfreak (26. Januar 2008)

2,4 GHz - 1M

SPI-1M: 17.046
Cpu: E6600 @ *2999.5Mhz* (7*428.5) EVGA 680i lt, Corsair PC6400 CL4 @ 400Mhz 5-4-4-12 2T
Tweaks: Dienste + Explorer aus
OS: Win XP


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. Januar 2008)

*Update*
Bitte überprüft kurz, ob eure Ergebnisse richtig eingetragen wurden.


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Januar 2008)

Alles in Ordnung.
Nur bei meinem FSB vom 3.6Ghz 1M Test ist ein kleiner Fehler: es sollte *5*13*7 und nicht 413*7 heißen.
Ist aber nicht so schlimm da ich das Ergebnis sowieso noch updaten wollte


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. Januar 2008)

Jo, dann mach mal 

Ich bessere es dennoch schnell aus.


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Januar 2008)

Hab schon ein schnelleres Ergebnis(14.094) habs allerdings noch nicht eingetragen weil es noch einen tick besser wird 
btw: du bist doch noch gar nicht in der 3600Mhz Liste drin


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. Januar 2008)

Ja, weil mein E6600 so eine Krücke ist und spätestens bei ~3,5 Ghz aussteigt, selbst mit ~1,55V.  Wenigstens macht er rockstable 3 Ghz @default, das ist ja auch schon etwas für den Alltag.
Der Q9300 wird bei Gelegenheit mal komplett (2,4/ 3,0/ 3,6) eingetragen, wobei derzeit gegen einen E8400/8500 kein Kraut gewachsen ist.


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Januar 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Ja, weil mein E6600 so eine Krücke ist und spätestens bei ~3,5 Ghz aussteigt, selbst mit ~1,55V.  Wenigstens macht er rockstable 3 Ghz @default, das ist ja auch schon etwas für den Alltag.
> Der Q9300 wird bei Gelegenheit mal komplett (2,4/ 3,0/ 3,6) eingetragen, wobei derzeit gegen einen E8400/8500 kein Kraut gewachsen ist.


 

Und ich dachte meiner wäre schlecht^^
Mit 1.568V(=max. vcore auf 650i) gehen alle benches bis 3800Mhz, danach je nach Takt immer ein paar weniger 
Mit besserem RAM könnt ich auch noch einige Zehntelsekunden runtergehen, nur erfordert das ein neues Board oder einen vmod, da mein 'tolles' board nur bis 2.1V Ram-Spannung geht. Weshalb ich über meine derzeitigen Ergebnisse eigentlich recht froh bin  
Wobei natürlich gegen die Penryns mit mehr L2-Cache kaum eine(keine) Chance besteht 


BTT:

*Update*

3.6Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *14.078*
Cpu: E6600 @ *3593.7Mhz* (6*513.4) EVGA 650i Ultra, Mushkin PC6400 CL5 @ 462Mhz 4-3-4-10 2T
Tweaks: Explorer, Dienste und diverse Hintergrundprogramme aus, Priorität: Hoch
OS: Win XP


3Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *16.844*
Cpu: E6600 @ *3001.3Mhz *(6*500.2) EVGA 650i Ultra, Mushkin PC6400 CL5 @ 468.9Mhz 4-3-4-10 2T
Tweaks: Explorer, Dienste und diverse Hintergrundprogramme aus, Priorität: Hoch
OS: Win XP


----------



## DopeLex (26. Januar 2008)

Meine Ergebnisse in d. Liste stimmen auch.


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. Januar 2008)

*Update*
Thx!


----------



## mAlkAv (27. Januar 2008)

Seh schön 

Finde die Liste hier übrigens ne tolle Sache. So hab ich wenigstens wieder einen Grund meinen eigentlichen Rechner zu testen und nicht die ganzen Benchsysteme für hwbot 
Die Alltagshardware reicht dort nämlich kaum bis gar nicht für die oberen Plätze, hier aber schon


----------



## StellaNor (27. Januar 2008)

Hier auch ein Update von mir. Leider nur 3600MHz - 1M - bin total genervt, weil mir kein vernünftiger 32M Run gelungen ist. Aber ich bleib dran 

 13.953
Tweaks: alles überflüssige aus, Timings 5-5-4-10, Sub-Timings, Reg-Tweaks
C2D E6750 @ 7 x 515 - Biostar TP35D2-A7 - A-Data Vitesta Xtreme Ed. PC800+ @ 515 
Win XP Pro SP2


----------



## lilmoddingfreak (27. Januar 2008)

@mAlkAv
ich will ja nicht pingelich sein aber deine 3593.7Mhz sind zwar gut aba weichen leider mehr als 5 Mhz von 3600Mhz ab


----------



## mAlkAv (27. Januar 2008)

lilmoddingfreak schrieb:


> @mAlkAv
> ich will ja nicht pingelich sein aber deine 3593.7Mhz sind zwar gut aba weichen leider mehr als 5 Mhz von 3600Mhz ab


 
Das ist mir schon klar 
Das liegt daran, dass mit clockgen zum Teil nur recht grobe Schritte beim übertakten möglich sind, und die nächste Stufe wäre 3607Mhz gewesen, was dich(und andere hier) wohl noch mehr gestört hätte 
Freu dich doch, dass ich nicht um 0,00x sec. besser bin wegen der 7Mhz.

Die Cpu schafft auf jeden Fall mehr, siehe meinen 4Ghz-Run. Das ganze lag nur am RAM, da mit meinem Chipsatz nämlich kein Memset funktioniert. D.h. ich musste mit Hilfe von Clockgen unter Windows übertakten, sodass der RAM-Takt zusammen mit dem FSB bei dem vorher eingestellten Ramteiler mit hochgetaktet wurde.

Außerdem gibts hier noch mehr Ergebnisse die mehr als 5Mhz abweichen 
Siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=49490&postcount=52
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=4130&d=1196604105
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=36130&postcount=30
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=4129&d=1196604105


----------



## SeLecT (27. Januar 2008)

4,5Ghz - 32M

SPI-1M: *10m 55.563 Sekunden*
Cpu: E8500 @ 4500Mhz (9*500) DFI LP DK P35, Crucial Ballistix Tracer @ 500Mhz @ 4-4-4-8
Tweaks: - Keine -
OS: Win XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Januar 2008)

Macht Platz für den (Ur-)Alt-Taktmeister und Stromschlucker

* Super PI 1M: 38,844sec*
Intel Pentium 4 560J @ 3,6 @3,591
ASUS P5GD1+ 4x512MB DDR400 3-3-3-8 RAM Kingston Value und Micron
OS WIN XP Pro x86 1 Jahr alt, 23 Prozesse im Hintergrund, GDATA Wächter und Firewall im Hintergrund

EDIT hab noch einen hinten dran geschoben mit schärferen Timings

* Super PI 1M: 38,781sec*
Intel Pentium 4 560J @ 3,6 @3,591
ASUS P5GD1+ 4x512MB DDR400 2-3-3-7 RAM Kingston Value und Micron
OS WIN XP Pro x86 1 Jahr alt, 23 Prozesse im Hintergrund, GDATA Wächter und Firewall im Hintergrund


----------



## Hyperhorn (28. Januar 2008)

*Update*
Ganz schön beachtlich, wie sich viele -mich eingeschlossen- gesteigert haben.  Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. 
Die 5 Mhz-Toleranz ist wie gesagt nicht in Stein gemeißelt, bis ~10 Mhz wird eingetragen, aber eben nach oben sowie nach unten hin mit einem kleinen Vermerk in der Liste ergänzt.


----------



## Piy (29. Januar 2008)

Q6600@2,4Ghz
1M: 21.187s
Sys: Q6600 (266*9), p5n-e sli, g.skill ddr2-6400 cl4 @ 800mhz 4-3-3-9
OS: Win XP


----------



## mAlkAv (30. Januar 2008)

Hier mal ein kleines Allround-Update von meiner Seite 

2.4Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *20.797sec.*
Cpu: E6600 @ *2399.1Mhz* (6*399.9) EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ PC6400 CL5 @ 545Mhz 4-4-4-14 2T
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Echtzeit
OS: Win XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *16.703sec.*
Cpu: E6600 @ *3001.2Mhz* (6*399.9) EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ PC6400 CL5 @ 541Mhz 4-4-3-12 2T
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Echtzeit
OS: Win XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3.6Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *14.015*
Cpu: E6600 @ *3593.7Mhz* (6*513.4) EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ PC6400 CL5 @ 513Mhz 4-4-3-10 2T
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Echtzeit
OS: Win XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





4Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *12.719*
Cpu: E6600 @ *4001.2Mhz* (6*513.4) EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ PC6400 CL5 @ 545Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Echtzeit
OS: Win XP





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piy (30. Januar 2008)

krasser ram malkav :-O
mit welcher spannung läuft der?
und im letzten screen zeigt cpu-z nen anderen multi an oô


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. Januar 2008)

*Update*
Sehr schön!  Nächstes Mal noch 32M? 

Jetzt juckt es mir in den Fingern mal wieder nachzulegen... 

Achja, in meiner Funktion als Mod muss ich darum bitten, die Bilder hier im Forum direkt hochzuladen. (Ja ich weiß, meine alten sind auch noch vom Imagehoster.   )


----------



## StellaNor (30. Januar 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Jetzt juckt es mir in den Fingern mal wieder nachzulegen...



Woah, und ich denke gerade über eine schöpferischer Pause nach 
Ich bin seit meinem letzten Update immer noch total gefrustet, weil mir einfach kein "brauchbarer" 32m-Run gelingen will. Sobald ich den für die 36er Kategorie "im Kasten" habe, schiebe ich auch meine anderen Resultate nach.


----------



## mAlkAv (30. Januar 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> krasser ram malkav :-O
> mit welcher spannung läuft der?
> und im letzten screen zeigt cpu-z nen anderen multi an oô


 

Fehler im letzten Bild behoben 

Der RAM läuft auf 2.1V, mehr Spannung gibt mein Board auch nicht her.



			
				Hyperhorn schrieb:
			
		

> *Update*
> Sehr schön!  Nächstes Mal noch 32M?
> 
> Jetzt juckt es mir in den Fingern mal wieder nachzulegen...
> ...


 
32M hab ich schon mehrmals angetestet, die Zeiten waren aber alles andere als gut weshalb ich keinen bis zum Ende hab durchlaufen lassen.

Die Bilder sind auch im Anhang. Oder meintest du nur im Anhang; sprich die anderen löschen?


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. Januar 2008)

@StellaNor: Nicht aufgeben, wie du siehst hat mAlkAv auch zu kämpfen, wie ich anfangs natürlich auch. In den Griff habe ich es dann mit einigen DIN A4-Blättern voller Timing-Tabellen und Loop-Zwischenzeiten bekommen.  Wobei der Spielraum noch wahnsinnig groß ist... 

@mAlkAv: Du kannst die Bilder aus dem Anhang ganz einfach groß anzeigen lassen, indem du sie wie folgt einrahmst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind halt leider zu groß dafür. 
Kannst es meinetwegen auch so lassen, richtig unbeliebt ist IMHO nur der lahme Imageshack. Nächstes Mal halt gleich zuschneiden/ verkleinern.


----------



## mAlkAv (30. Januar 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @mAlkAv: Du kannst die Bilder aus dem Anhang ganz einfach groß anzeigen lassen, indem du sie wie folgt einrahmst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sind ja schon extra resized, sonst hätt ich sie nicht direkt eingefügt. Die im Anhang haben hingegen noch Originalgröße 
Ich werd das mal noch schnell ändern.

Edit: Fertig


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Februar 2008)

Board: MSI P35 Neo2-FR mit Bios 1.8
Speicher: MDT DDR2-800 5-5-5-15
Prozessor: Intel E8400
BS: XP Professional frisch installiert

*1M 3000Mhz*
*15,484s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 333*9)* 

*32M 3000MHz
16m 40,984s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 333*9)
* 
*1M 3600Mhz*
*12,922s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*9)* 

*32M 3600Mhz
**14m 26,625s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*9)*


----------



## StellaNor (8. Februar 2008)

Da zeigt sich wieder einmal, was guter Cache wert ist. Schöne Ergebnisse


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Februar 2008)

Ja, schade eigentlich. So eine große Differenz im 1M Run und das ohne Optimierungen und niedrigem RAM-Takt + CL5.
Da hat man mit den E6xx0'ern keine Chance, geschweige denn mit den 4x00'ern 

Wird wohl auch hier Zeit für neue CPU's


----------



## Hyperhorn (8. Februar 2008)

*Update*
@StellaNor: Das stimmt auf jeden Fall, ich bin gespannt wann meine 32M-Zeiten fallen.


----------



## Piy (8. Februar 2008)

Q6600@2,4Ghz
1M: 21.109s
Sys: Q6600 (266*9), p5n-e sli, g.skill ddr2-6400 cl4 @ 800mhz 4-3-3-12
OS: Win XP


 geteilter 3. platz


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Februar 2008)

Board: MSI P35 Neo2-FR mit Bios 1.8
Speicher: MDT DDR2-800 5-5-5
Prozessor: Intel E8400
BS: XP Professional frisch installiert

*1M 2400Mhz*
*19,281s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*6)* 

*32M 2400MHz
19m 25,766s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*6)*


----------



## Ace (11. Februar 2008)

*1M 3600mhz*
13,015s
*Asus Blitz Formula - E8400 - FSB 400 - Multi 8x - OCZ Platinum PC8500 540Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*32M  3600Mhtz
*13m54.344s
*Asus Blitz Formula - E8400 - FSB 450 - Multi 8x - OCZ Platinum PC8500 480Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1M  4000Mhz
*11,781
*Asus Blitz Formula - E8400 - FSB 445 - Multi 9x - OCZ Platinum PC8500 445Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Lippokratis (13. Februar 2008)

Board: MSI P35 Neo2-FR mit Bios 1.8
Speicher: MDT DDR2-900 5-5-5-15
Prozessor: Intel E8400
BS: XP Professional frisch installiert

*1M 4000Mhz*
*11,641s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 445*9)*


----------



## StellaNor (14. Februar 2008)

1m  3600

12.844
Tweaks: keine - 24/7 XP
C2D E8400 @ 9 x 400 - Asus P965 Commando - Crucial Ballistix PC6400 @ 400 - Win XP Pro


----------



## StellaNor (15. Februar 2008)

E8400 Action 

C2D E8400
Asus P965 Commando
Crucial Ballistix PC6400
WinXP Pro SP2 "daily use" - Speichertimings - sonst keine tweaks

1m 2400 - 19.188s - @ 6x400MHz
32m 2400 - 18m 43.375s - @ 6x400MHz
1m 3000 - 15.344s - @ 7x429MHz
32m 3000 - 15m 25.984s - @ 7x429MHz
1m 3600 - 12.813s - @ 7.5x480MHz
32m 3600 - 13m 12.250s - @ 7.5x480MHz


----------



## Hyperhorn (15. Februar 2008)

Uiuiui, ihr seid ja fleißig. 
*Update*
Prüft bitte bei Gelegenheit ob bei euren Einträgen alles stimmt!


----------



## StellaNor (15. Februar 2008)

E8400 Action II

C2D E8400
Asus P965 Commando
Crucial Ballistix PC6400
WinXP Pro SP2 "daily use" - keine tweaks

1m 4000 - 11.610s - @ 9x444MHz
32m 4000 - 12m 39.281s - @ 9x444MHz
1m 4500 - 10.313s - @ 9x500MHz
32m 4500 - 11m 36.641s - @ 9x500MHz


----------



## Hyperhorn (15. Februar 2008)

*Update*
Echt klasse, du bist Nr.1 in 6 von 10 Kategorien.  
Ich hab zwar den Q9300, aber wg. dem kleineren Cache wird es sehr schwer gegen die E8xxx-Front. Noch dazu fehlt mir gescheiter RAM...


----------



## StellaNor (15. Februar 2008)

Danke 
Möchte schon noch vernünftige Zeiten abliefern mit tweaks ec., aber immo bin ich
immer noch sehr erstaunt über das "out of the box" Leistungsvermögen und teste einfach das ganze Feld mal so durch.

Hab ich was verpasst? Ich habe bisher keine Scores von deinem Q9300 ES gesehen.

Mir fehlt´s auch an dem "Über-"RAM. Hab hier verschiedene Kits, aber keines hat bisher ein Aha-Erlebnis bei mir hervorgerufen. Dann ist mein TP35D2 Biostar in RMA und ich hangel mich derweil mit dem Commando durch - irgendwie kein Vergnügen


----------



## Hyperhorn (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bin gespannt, was du mit Optimierungen noch rausholst.
Q9300 ist noch nichts oben, aber ich habe schon ein paar grobe Vergleichswerte. Fakt ist, dass gerade in 32M der Cache extrem wichtig ist. Mit weniger hat man nur eine Chance, wenn man tweaken kann und der andere nicht (so gut).
RAM schlage ich demnächst mal zu, kann ja nicht sein dass bei 500 Mhz Schluss ist.


----------



## Ace (16. Februar 2008)

bin auch noch am Testen sehr schön StellaNor


----------



## loot (17. Februar 2008)

1m 4000 11,738 sec


----------



## JimBeam (17. Februar 2008)

Update:

1M 2400Mhz
36,187s
Sys: A64 X2 3800+ (300x8), Gigabyte GA K8NMF-9, 2x1GB G.SKILL DDR400 @ 240Mhz

//Edit: lol ich hab auf die tausendstel Sekunde die gleiche Zeit mit Olstyle


----------



## Hyperhorn (17. Februar 2008)

*Update*
@loot: Der eigentliche Lauf ist leider nicht zu sehen.  Wäre schön, wenn du den kurzen Lauf noch einmal machst und das "PI calculation is done"-Fenster vor dem Erstellen des Screenshots nicht wegklickst, damit ich dich eintragen kann.


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo Super Pi-Fans, 

gerade habe ich die Liste überarbeitet. Wie wir alle wissen, sind die erreichten Ergebnisse nur innerhalb einer Architektur zu vergleichen, ein Athlon wird niemals die Effizienz eines Core 2-Prozessors erreichen. Daher habe ich jetzt farbliche Abstufungen getroffen, die eine Einordnung etwas erleichtern.

*Alle Athlon und Netburst-Architektur-Varianten*
*Alle 65nm Core 2-Varianten mit reduziertem Cache*
*Alle 65nm Core 2-Varianten mit vollem Cache*
*Alle 45nm Core 2-Varianten mit reduziertem Cache *
*Alle 45nm Core 2-Varianten mit vollem Cache*

--> Je heller desto schneller 

Die hellen Farbtöne im Rot/Orange/Gelb-Bereich habe ich absichtlich nicht verwendet, da uns in Zukunft wohl noch schnellere CPUs erwarten.


----------



## derseppl (23. Februar 2008)

Soooooo...
Mein bislang bestes Ergebnis (grad eben geschafft )

*1M 2400Mhz:
*35.750 s

Erzielt mit einem 3500+, 1GB G.Skill Ram und einem Gigabyte K8NF-9.
Settings: 
FSB = 229Mhz
Multi = 10.5     _=>_ _nach CPU-Z 2404.3 Mhz_
Ram-Teiler = 2/1.83
Den Rest aus Screenshot entnehmen 

Das Windows (XP Pro SP2) war sogut wie neu. Habe alle unnötigen Service und Tasks beendet und den Autostart leergeräumt. Außerdem habe ich TuneUp Utilities 2007 verwendet um Windows noch ein bisschen zu säubern (kA ob das was gebracht hat^^). Super-Pi habe ich in Echtzeit laufen lassen.


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. Februar 2008)

*Update*
Dankeschön und viel Spaß hier im Forum!


----------



## JimBeam (23. Februar 2008)

> *36,187s JimBeam (A64 3000+ 301*8)*



Da ist dir ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, hab einen X2 3800+.


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. Februar 2008)

Hehe, du kennst ja bestimmt den Spruch mit dem _perfect_ und _nobody_... 
--> Korrigiert


----------



## JimBeam (23. Februar 2008)

Du meinst "I am a Nobody and only Nobody is perfect." ? ja kenn ich 

ok b2t


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2008)

*32M 4000Mhtz
*12min. 38,625
*Asus Blitz Formula - E8400 - FSB 445 - Multi 9x - OCZ Platinum PC8500 593Mhz
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. Februar 2008)

*Update*
Da hat sich Ace aber hauchdünn vor StellaNor gesetzt...
@JimBeam: Genau der! 

btw ich teste gerade neuen RAM, sollte was kommen in nächster Zeit


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2008)

und nur ein lauf


----------



## AMDSempron (24. Februar 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> *32M 4000Mhtz
> *12min. 38,625
> *Asus Blitz Formula - E8400 - FSB 445 - Multi 9x - OCZ Platinum PC8500 593Mhz
> *
> ...


12 Minuten für 32 Millionen? 
Das Laptop von meinen Eltern braucht für 1 Millionen saubere 16 Minuten!!
http://lookbeyond.de/showpost.php?p=1083310&postcount=512

Sorry fürs OT, aber ds fand ich schon erstaunlich


----------



## water_spirit (2. März 2008)

1M: 15,787 s
sys: E8200 @ 3000 Ghz (8*375); Asus Maximus Formula X38; OCZ 4GB Reaper Hpc DDR2-6400
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das ist Alles beim Standardtakt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. März 2008)

*Update*
Das mit der Farbkennzeichnung wurde jetzt im Startbeitrag ergänzt, damit man gleich Bescheid weiß.


----------



## StellaNor (5. März 2008)

Gute Idee mit den Farben, aber das helle Grün? Es tut nur weh in den Augen und schlecht lesen lässt es sich auch.
Vielleicht kannst du das Grün noch etwas modden?


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. März 2008)

*Besser als das alte Grün?*
*Oder*
*lieber*
*Grün*
*Grün*
*Grün*
*Grün*
*Grün*

*Sollte halt vom Dunkelgrün zu unterscheiden sein...*


----------



## StellaNor (5. März 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> *Besser *
> *Oder*
> *lieber*
> *Grün*



Danke


----------



## Ecle (5. März 2008)

Super Pi 1M
E8400 3GHZ

Tweaks: Alle unwichtigen Prozesse geschlossen, Super Pi auf Echtzeit
OS: Windows XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## water_spirit (6. März 2008)

sys: E8200 @ 2400 Ghz (6*400); Asus Maximus Formula X38; OCZ 4GB Reaper Hpc DDR2-6400
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 32M hat geklappt  Will noch mit 3Ghz versuchen.


----------



## water_spirit (8. März 2008)

sys: E8200 @ 3003 Ghz (7*429); Asus Maximus Formula X38; OCZ 4GB Reaper Hpc DDR2-6400
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit

1M: 15,771s 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32M: 15m 19,809s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (8. März 2008)

*Update*
Wie immer: Dankeschön für die Beteiligung!


----------



## water_spirit (12. März 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> *Update*
> Wie immer: Dankeschön für die Beteiligung!




Ich glaub ich habe eine Lösung gefunden, wie SuperPi auf Vista x64 funktioniert 

@_Hyperhorn: Bitte gleich in deinen ersten Post rein _


1) To *turn off Windows Audio Service* ( start> run> services.msc, find Windows Audio on the list , double click and stop it ) Turning off "Windows Audio Endpoint Builder" is not necessary unless you encounter problem.

2) To *turn off Themes* ( start> run> services.msc, find Themes on the list , double click and stop it ) this will also make you turn off tune up theme extension.

3) *Aeroglass automatically turns off by turning of themes*. (you can check it by right clicking on desktop>Personalize>Window Color and Appearance>Color Scheme )

Bei mir half schon der erste Punkt. Also an alle, die Vista x64 besitzen, AUSPROBIEREN 

 EDIT: Jetzt muss ich nur noch erfahren, wie man GENAU RMClock unter Vista x64 benutzt


----------



## water_spirit (12. März 2008)

sys: E8200 @ 2400 Mhz (6*400); Asus Maximus Formula X38; OCZ 4GB Reaper Hpc DDR2-6400
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit

1M: 19,641s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32M: 18m 39,862s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch den Tipp oben  läuft auch der 32M durch 


 ----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------


sys: E8200 @ 2400 Mhz (7*429); Asus Maximus Formula X38; OCZ 4GB Reaper Hpc DDR2-6400
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit

1M: 15,631s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32M: 15m 29,885




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (13. März 2008)

*Update*
Ich habe den Link zu deinem Beitrag ergänzt.


----------



## water_spirit (13. März 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> *Update*
> Ich habe den Link zu deinem Beitrag ergänzt.



Helfen macht spaß 

Bald kommen noch die Werte für 3600Mhz


----------



## Ecle (14. März 2008)

Super Pi 1M
E8400 2,4GHZ

Tweaks: Alle unwichtigen Prozesse geschlossen, Super Pi auf Echtzeit
OS: Windows XP

Edit: Ich bin schomma drin mit A64, macht nix oder?


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. März 2008)

*Update*


----------



## water_spirit (14. März 2008)

sys: E8200 @ 3600 Mhz (8*450); Asus Maximus Formula X38; OCZ 4GB Reaper Hpc DDR2-6400
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit

1M: 13,041s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (14. März 2008)

e8400 1M
Und von mir auch nochmal 3,6Ghz (515*7):
Einige Dienste deaktiviert. Realtime...

Edit: Da sind die 4GHZ

@water_spririt: Jetzt musst du nachziehen
Bist ja mein ärgster Konkurrent


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. März 2008)

*Update*
Ich habe gerade nachgezählt, insg. über 80 Ergebnisse!


----------



## StellaNor (14. März 2008)

Noch sehe ich ja keinen Grund einzugreifen


----------



## water_spirit (14. März 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> @water_spririt: Jetzt musst du nachziehen
> Bist ja mein ärgster Konkurrent



Ab heute schon  
Bist ja meistens nur bischen schneller als ich 
Liegt bei mir vll. an Vista 



UPDATE:
sys: E8200; Asus Maximus Formula X38; OCZ 4GB Reaper Hpc DDR2-6400
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit


@2400 Mhz
1M: 19,437s

@3000 Mhz
1M: 15,553s

@3600 Mhz
1M: 12,932




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Hyperhorn
Ich mach woll dir die meiste Arbeit ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (15. März 2008)

Board: MSI P35 Neo2-FR Bios 1.8
Prozessor: Intel E8400
BS: XP Professional daily use

*32M 3000Mhz*
*15m 52,140s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 429*7)* 
 Speicher: Mushkin DDR2-1030 5-5-5-18

*32M 3600MHz
13m 40,203s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 480*6)
* Speicher: Mushkin DDR2-960 4-4-4-12

noch etwas ältere Benches, also sich nicht über den anderen Hintergrund wundern

Board: MSI P35 Neo2-FR Bios 1.8
Prozessor: Intel E8400
BS: XP Professional frisch installiert

*1M 2400Mhz*
*19,234s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*6)* 
 Speicher: Mushkin DDR2-800 4-4-4-12

*1M 3000Mhz*
*15,391s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 429*7)* 
 Speicher: MDT DDR2-860 5-5-5-15

 *1M 3600MHz
12,859s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 450*8)
* Speicher: MDT DDR2-900 5-5-5-15

*1M 4000MHz
11,610s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 444*9)
* Speicher: MDT DDR2-888 5-5-5-15


----------



## Hyperhorn (15. März 2008)

*Update*
Mir macht das häufige Aktualisieren nix aus, ich bin ja selbst der größte Fan der Liste. 
Klasse Ergebnisse übrigens, die Verbesserungen sind schon deutlich!

Wer den gestrigen Feiertag zelebrieren möchte, darf das hier gerne tun: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=12874


----------



## Ecle (15. März 2008)

Update:
1M 2,4Ghz

Leider hat beim 32M Durchlauf der Bildschirmschoner dazwischengefunkt 
Später kommt dann der 32M Durchlauf noch...Aber heut' nimmer


----------



## water_spirit (15. März 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Update:
> 1M 2,4Ghz
> 
> Leider hat beim 32M Durchlauf der Bildschirmschoner dazwischengefunkt
> Später kommt dann der 32M Durchlauf noch...Aber heut' nimmer




Musst du den so gemein sein?


----------



## Lippokratis (15. März 2008)

Board: MSI P35 Neo2-FR Bios 1.8
Prozessor: Intel E8400
BS: XP Professional daily use

*32M 2400Mhz*
*19m 01,343s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*6)* 
 Speicher: Mushkin DDR2-1000 5-5-5-12


----------



## Hyperhorn (15. März 2008)

*Update*
Ihr seid echt zu köstlich.


----------



## water_spirit (16. März 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> *Update*
> Ihr seid echt zu köstlich.




Jetzt bereue ich meine Entscheidung für Vista


----------



## Ecle (16. März 2008)

Naja aber an deinen 32M Durchlauf komm ich echt nicht ran.

32M 2,4GHz

Edit: Nochmal verbessert. Firewall aus, und Festplatte defragmentiert....


----------



## water_spirit (16. März 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Naja aber an deinen 32M Durchlauf komm ich echt nicht ran.
> 
> 32M 2,4GHz
> 
> Edit: Nochmal verbessert. Firewall aus, und Festplatte defragmentiert....




Wenigstens etwas Gutes 

Hab mich auch bischen verbessert 

1M 2400 Mhz @ 19,422s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1M 3600 Mhz @ 12,932s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal eine Frage.
Ist der Unterschied wirklich so groß zwischen XP und Vista?


----------



## Lippokratis (17. März 2008)

Board: MSI P35 Neo2-FR Bios 1.8
Prozessor: Intel E8400
BS: XP Professional daily use

*32M 2400Mhz*
*18m 44,187s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*6)* 
 Speicher: Mushkin DDR2-1000 5-4-4-12

*32M 3000MHz
15m 32,156s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 429*7)
* Speicher: Mushkin DDR2-1072 5-5-5-15


----------



## water_spirit (17. März 2008)

Nun meine 32M Läufe

3000Mhz @ 15m 29,541s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3600Mhz @ 13m 12,246s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (18. März 2008)

Update!

*32M  4000Mhz
*12m 20.562s
*DFI X38 T2R **- E8400 - FSB 445 - Multi 9x - OCZ Platinum PC8500 434Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Ecle (18. März 2008)

Update:
1M 3Ghz
1M 4Ghz

Außerdem noch
32M 3,6GHZ
32M 2,4GHZ


----------



## etakubi (18. März 2008)

Neuer Eintrag von mir damit auch mal ein Q6600er drin steht 

Board: DFI LP UT NF680i LT SLI-T2R
Prozessor: Intel Q6600 G0
BS: XP Pro SP2


*1M 3600MHz **(C2Q Q6600 450*8)*
00m 14.125s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M 3600MHz **(C2Q Q6600 450*8)*
15m 22.234s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. März 2008)

**Update**
Wow, klasse Einsatz von euch!

Zum Teil ist es wahnsinnig knapp, unglaublich. Zum Beispiel der Abstand von Platz 2 bis 4 in 3000Mhz /32M: 0,812s bei mehr als 18m Laufzeit! 
Prozentual ausgedrückt weniger als 0,08%!


----------



## StellaNor (19. März 2008)

In der Tat, es wird spannend und an der Zeit ein paar seriöse Tweaks zu machen 

@ Ace - wäre lieb, wenn du die Tweaks etwas beschreibst und memset mit in den Screenshot aufnehmen könntest - siehe auch Post #1


----------



## etakubi (19. März 2008)

Neuer Eintrag von mir mit 4 GHz 

Board: DFI LP UT NF680i LT SLI-T2R
Prozessor: Intel Q6600 G0
BS: XP Pro SP2

*1M 4000MHz **(C2Q Q6600 444*9)*
00m 12.766s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M 4000MHz **(C2Q Q6600 444*9)*
14m 01.734s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (19. März 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> In der Tat, es wird spannend und an der Zeit ein paar seriöse Tweaks zu machen
> 
> @ Ace - wäre lieb, wenn du die Tweaks etwas beschreibst und memset mit in den Screenshot aufnehmen könntest - siehe auch Post #1



Hi!
Wie meinst du das mit seriöse???
yo schei..... habe Memset vergessen hole ich nach


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. März 2008)

*Update*


----------



## Ace (19. März 2008)

Memset will nicht bei mir "not for this Chipset"


----------



## StellaNor (19. März 2008)

welche Version?


----------



## etakubi (19. März 2008)

Welche ist denn die Aktuellste Version?


----------



## Ace (19. März 2008)

3.6 meine ich ist die Aktuelle


----------



## etakubi (19. März 2008)

Ich hab noch die 3.4 Final


----------



## Ace (19. März 2008)

sehr merkwürdig keine funzt bei mir


----------



## Ecle (20. März 2008)

ich benutzt 3.5 beta:
Download


----------



## Ace (20. März 2008)

werde ich mal Testen ob die geht


----------



## Ace (20. März 2008)

Memset 3.5 Funktioniert bei mir hier nochmal 32M bei 4000Mhz

*32M  4000Mhz
*12m 19.063s
*DFI X38 T2R **- E8400 - FSB 445 - Multi 9x - OCZ Platinum PC8500 434Mhz*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M  4000Mhz
*12m 20.235s
*DFI X38 T2R **- E8400 - FSB 444 - Multi 9x - OCZ Platinum PC8500 433Mhz*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gmwormsi (21. März 2008)

So will ich auch mal posten

1M: 20,469s

Tweaks: schärfere Latenzen für Speicher

System: E2140 (375 x 8), ASUS Maximus Formula, A-Data Vitesta Extreme DDR2-800

OS: Win XP mit SP2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da sollte noch sehr viel Spielraum sein


----------



## StellaNor (22. März 2008)

Update

E8400 Action 

C2D E8400
Biostar TP35D2-A7
Crucial Ballistix PC5300 @ 600 MHz
Windows Server 2003 / CDT / Realtime / Services / Explorer-Kill

32m 3000 - 14m 31.922s - @ 6 x 500 MHz

Speicher geht gut 
CL4 mag er überhaupt nicht gerne bzw geht wie CL3 3-3-3-8 bis 440 MHz
Hänge noch ein Bild mit dran @ 640 MHz


----------



## Ecle (22. März 2008)

Boah super Durchlauf. 640Mhz Speichertakt ist schon extreme.
Geht das nicht mit dem Commando auch oder warum hast das Board gewechselt?
Außerdem "Explorer kill"? Taskleiste seh ich noch^^

Edit: Die Spannung der Speichermodule würde mich auch interessieren. Aber mit mein 2GB Modulen kann ich von dem Takt auch nur träumen^^


----------



## StellaNor (22. März 2008)

Ich hab den Speicher noch nicht im Commando getestet, werde ich aber demnächst machen. Das Biostar ist mein Alltags-Board.
Klar, der Explorer muss auch wieder gestartet werden, wenn der Run beendet ist.


----------



## Ecle (22. März 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Klar, der Explorer muss auch wieder gestartet werden, wenn der Run beendet ist.



Warum das? Wie du auf meinen Screens siehst, hab ich das auch nicht gemacht...


----------



## StellaNor (22. März 2008)

Damit ich den Screenshot machen kann und mit paint speichere.


----------



## Ecle (22. März 2008)

Ich hab nach dem Druchlauf einfach "Druck" gedrückt für einen Screenshot. Dann öffnest du mit dem Task Manager wieder den Explorer und dann kannst du den Screen in Paint o.a. einfügen...

P.S. Was ist nun mit der Speicherspannung?^^


----------



## StellaNor (22. März 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Ich hab nach dem Druchlauf einfach "Druck" gedrückt für einen Screenshot. Dann öffnest du mit dem Task Manager wieder den Explorer und dann kannst du den Screen in Paint o.a. einfügen...
> 
> P.S. Was ist nun mit der Speicherspannung?^^



So so und was mich anders als du? 

2,41 Volt im Bios ausgelesen, aber nicht nachgemessen.


----------



## Ecle (22. März 2008)

Ich mein nur weil auf deinem Screen die Taskleiste nochzusehen ist. Wenn man den Explorer beendet, ist die normalerweise ja auch weg.
2,4Volt? Nur für den SuperPi Bench oder kann man das auch alltags benutzen?
Ich hab ja die ReaperX mit dem Kühler. Da kann ich wohl auch nochn bisl mehr geben als die vom Hersteller vorgeschriebenen 2,15V?


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. März 2008)

@Ace: Ich habe den minimal langsameren Run in die Liste wegen der Takttoleranz. 
@StellaNor: Wenn mein RAM kein Fall für die RMA wäre, hätte ich dir sogar noch etwas feineres zeigen können.  Starker 32M-Run btw.!
@Ecle: 2,4V würde ich im Alltag nicht benutzen, da hilft auch gute Kühlung leider kaum etwas. Kurzzeitig kann man das allerdings mal machen...


----------



## StellaNor (23. März 2008)

Update

Noch mehr E8400 Action 
Bei 4.000 MHz hab ich auch noch 1 Tausendstel gefunden 
Ein paar DDR3 Ergebnisse hab ich gekillt. Weiß nicht warum es bei
4.500 MHz 32M nicht gereicht hat. Den muss ich wohl nochmal machen.

C2D E8400
Biostar TP35D2-A7
Crucial Ballistix PC5300 DDR2-667
Windows Server 2003 / CDT / Realtime / Services / Explorer-Kill / ERAM / Affinity CPU 1

3.600 MHz 32M  - 12m 34.407s @ 7,5 x 480 MHz DDR2-1152
4.000 MHz  1M - 11.609s @ 8 x 500 MHz DDR2-1200 
4.000 MHz 32M - 11m 27.172s @ 8 x 500 MHz DDR2-1200
4.500 MHz 1M - 10.296s @ 9 x 500 MHz @ DDR2-1200
4.500 MHz 32M - 10m 29.297s @ 9 x 500 MHz @ DDR-1200


----------



## water_spirit (23. März 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Update
> 
> Noch mehr E8400 Action
> Bei 4.000 MHz hab ich auch noch 1 Tausendstel gefunden
> ...



Super Speicher! Hab meinen bis jetzt nur bis 1080Mhz@2,2V getestest 

Da hast du einen Fehler gemacht ^^ anstatt 
3.000 MHz 32M  - 12m 34.407s @ 7,5 x 480 MHz DDR2-1152
muss
 3.600 MHz 32M  - 12m 34.407s @ 7,5 x 480 MHz DDR2-1152
stehen.
Wir wollen ja das Alles korrekt bleibt. 

Aber sonst ist alles 




> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...bilder_SuperPi-Wettbewerb_Cosmos-S-Lesertest/
> Auf PCGH.DE



 @StellaNor
Mit was kühlst du den, dass du soviel Spannung dem Prozessor zumutest?  ^^


----------



## StellaNor (23. März 2008)

oops danke  berichtigt


----------



## Dr.House (23. März 2008)

Jetzt auch was von mir:

6750 @ 3,8 Ghz @ 1,675 Volt
1 M : *13,697*
DDR 1140   5-5-5-15  @ Ballistix


----------



## Ecle (23. März 2008)

water_spirit schrieb:


> @StellaNor
> Mit was kühlst du den, dass du soviel Spannung dem Prozessor zumutest?  ^^



Naja so viel Spannung isses doch garnicht. Hab schon welche gesehen die mal 1,7V geben für nen SuperPi Durchlauf.
Aber das StellaNor jetzt ja ne Kokü hat, wissen wir ja^^


----------



## StellaNor (23. März 2008)

Dem E8400 mute ich mit meiner Wasserkühlung maximal 1.55 Volt fürs Benchen zu. Alles was darüber liegt, wird mit einer Kompressorkühlung gekühlt.


----------



## water_spirit (23. März 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Jetzt auch was von mir:
> 
> 6750 @ 3,8 Ghz @ 1,675 Volt
> 1 M : *13,697*
> DDR 1140   5-5-5-15  @ Ballistix



Ich möchte dich nicht traurig machen, aber 3800Mhz gibt es hier nicht


----------



## Ace (23. März 2008)

auf ein neues Dr.House will die 4Ghz sehen


----------



## Hyperhorn (24. März 2008)

**Update**
@Dr.House: Wie schon von water_spirit erwähnt, gibt es keine 3800 Mhz-Klasse, aber du darfst sehr gerne auf eine andere zurückgreifen.


----------



## Dr.House (24. März 2008)

Hab wohl die erste Seite nicht gelesen. Sorry

Meine CPU schafft die 4 GHz nicht unter Wakü.  FSB-Wall bei ~478 FSB


----------



## igoroff (27. März 2008)

Hab meinen E8400 @ 3,6 gHz auch mal durch den 1M Test gejagt:
*
12,671 s. bei 1M
und

*CPU-Einstellungen:

FSB 400 x 9

Systemoptimierungen:

nicht wirklich ^^

Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StellaNor (27. März 2008)

igoroff schrieb:


> Hab meinen E8400 @ 3,6 gHz auch mal durch den 1M Test gejagt:
> *
> 12,671 s. bei 1M
> und
> ...


Das ist doch schon ganz ordentlich 
Wenn du dich jetzt noch dazu durchringen könntest die Bilder hier im Forum zu hosten -kostenfrei und schnell-, dann brauche ich
nicht eine halbe Ewigkeit warten, bis abload.de mir endlich dein Bild präsentiert


----------



## igoroff (27. März 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon ganz ordentlich
> Wenn du dich jetzt noch dazu durchringen könntest die Bilder hier im Forum zu hosten -kostenfrei und schnell-, dann brauche ich
> nicht eine halbe Ewigkeit warten, bis abload.de mir endlich dein Bild präsentiert




Ähm, klingt getz etwas nooby, aber wie hostet man Bilder übers Forum? ^^


----------



## StellaNor (27. März 2008)

Wen du auf Antwort erstellen klickst und anschließend im Screen etwas nach unten scrollst, siehst du ein Feld "Dateien anhängen"
mit dem Button "Anhänge verwalten" - ab da wirds selbsterklärend


----------



## igoroff (27. März 2008)

so getz ma richtig:

und danke für die Info wegen dem Picupload


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. März 2008)

*Update*
@igoroff: Du hast ein P35 Neo*2*-FR, oder? Dann hast du mal alle mit einem alten BIOS ausgetrickst und ich schätze mal sogar unbewusst?!  Einen offiziellen Wolfdale-Support hat nämlich erst 1.6, durch dein altes BIOS tritt bei allen 45nm-CPUs ein ordentlicher Boost ein.


----------



## igoroff (31. März 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> *Update*
> @igoroff: Du hast ein P35 Neo*2*-FR, oder? Dann hast du mal alle mit einem alten BIOS ausgetrickst und ich schätze mal sogar unbewusst?!  Einen offiziellen Wolfdale-Support hat nämlich erst 1.6, durch dein altes BIOS tritt bei allen 45nm-CPUs ein ordentlicher Boost ein.



Äh, moment mal  altes Bios? Wolfdale Boost?
Da muss ich mal nachforschen..........wovon sollte der bosst den kommen

Ja, es ist ein FR


----------



## StellaNor (31. März 2008)

@ Igoroff - mach dir keinen Gedanken darüber - es ist absolut legitim ein altes Bios einzusetzen


----------



## igoroff (31. März 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> @ Igoroff - mach dir keinen Gedanken darüber - es ist absolut legitim ein altes Bios einzusetzen



Hmm, das freut mich ^^.......hab nachgeguckt: Bios Revision 1.5
Beschränkt sich dieser Leistungsvorteil auf synthetisch Benchmarks oder bringt das auch bei allen anderen Anwendungen ein Leistungsplus?


----------



## StellaNor (31. März 2008)

Ich vermute nur für die synthetischen Benchmarks. Aber du kannst es ja austesten und berichten


----------



## Lynx (1. April 2008)

Also mein 5000+ @ 200 x 12
auf einem zugemülltem System. Firewall etc beendet
Dauer: 1M 38.578


----------



## Hyperhorn (1. April 2008)

*Update* - Kein Aprilscherz 
@Igoroff: Bringt meines Wissens nur bei Super Pi etwas, allerdings fallen dann die halben Multiplikatoren weg, einen E8500 mit 9,5er Multi kann man dann etwa nur noch mi max. 9er Multi betreiben.
Du kannst gerne noch mehr Ergebnisse hochladen.


----------



## Lippokratis (4. April 2008)

Board: MSI P35 Neo2-FR Bios 1.8
Prozessor: Intel E8400
BS: XP Professional daily use

*1M 4500Mhz*
*10,312s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 500*9)* 
 Speicher: Mushkin DDR2-1000 5-5-4-12


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (4. April 2008)

Ich habe vorerst SuperPI 32M bei meinem auf 3,6Ghz getakteten E6600 (450*8) auf einem Asus P5N-E SLI durchlaufen lassen.
Ich konnte nur 3GB OCZ DDR2-Ram auf CL4-4-4-12 (900Mhz) benutzen, da das Bios (Version 0608) keine 4GB Ram "akzeptiert" .
Beim ersten Durchlauf unter Vista Ultimate x86 hatte ich noch ca. 18min,
beim zweiten dann 16min 28,931sec.
Ein SuperPI 1M Ergebnis wird noch folgen^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. April 2008)

sehe ich das richtig um hier teilzunehmen müsste ich meinen AMD 64 6400+ 3200MHZ untertakten ? auf 3000

3000/3600

übertakten auf 3600 kann ich ja vergessen


----------



## mAlkAv (5. April 2008)

Ja das siehst du richtig.
Wahlweise kannst du ihn auch noch auf 2,4Ghz runtertakten um immerhin 2mal 2(SPI 1M+32M) Ergebnisse zu posten.


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. April 2008)

*Update*
@SchumiGSG9: Willkommen im Forum! 
Entweder 2,4 oder 3,0 Ghz, was 3 Ghz angeht wärst du der erste AMD-User.


----------



## Ecle (5. April 2008)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> übertakten auf 3600 kann ich ja vergessen



Hier: http://ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=609
Ham welche den 6400+ auf 3,8Ghz mit Lukü ist also nicht so unrealistisch, wobei du schon ein gutes Modell haben musst....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. April 2008)

Danke erstmal mAlkAv, Hyperhorn und Ecle

mal sehen noch habe ich nichtmal versucht ihn zu übertakten bzw untertakten

das einzige was ich momentan immer bei start untertakte ist meine 8800 GTX

und erst bei richtigen nicht Browser Games wird sie wieder hochgetaktet


----------



## DopeLex (8. April 2008)

*Update:*

SuperPi *1M* (2400Mhz): 20,984s
Tweaks: Dienste,Hintergrundprogramme, 2x16k, Echtzeit
System: Intel Q6600 (400*6), ASUS Maximus Formula (R.O.G.), Crucial Ballistix PC8500 (2GB Kit)
OS: Win XP + SP2 (Neuinstallation) 



SuperPi *1M* (3000Mhz): 16,750s
Tweaks: Dienste,Hintergrundprogramme, Echtzeit
System: Q6600 (500*6), ASUS Maximus Formula (R.O.G.), MDT DDR2-800 (2GB Kit)
OS: Win XP + SP1



SuperPi *1M* (3600Mhz): 14,078s
Tweaks: Dienste,Hintergrundprogramme, Echtzeit
System: Q6600 (514.7*7), ASUS Maximus Formula (R.O.G.), MDT DDR2-800 (2GB Kit)
OS: Win XP + SP1



SuperPi *1M* (4000Mhz): 12,718s
Tweaks: Dienste,Hintergrundprogramme, 2x16k, Echtzeit
System: Q6600 (500*8), ASUS Maximus Formula (R.O.G.), Crucial Ballistix PC8500 (2GB Kit)
OS: Win XP + SP2 (Neuinstallation) 



SuperPi *32M* (2400Mhz): 19m 55,312s
Tweaks: Dienste,Hintergrundprogramme, 2x16k, Echtzeit
System: Intel Q6600 (400*6), ASUS Maximus Formula (R.O.G.), Crucial Ballistix PC8500 (2GB Kit)
OS: Win XP + SP2 (Neuinstallation) 



SuperPi *32M* (3000Mhz): 16m 37,922s
 Tweaks: Dienste,Hintergrundprogramme, 2x16k, Echtzeit
 System: Intel Q6600 (500*6), ASUS Maximus Formula (R.O.G.), Crucial Ballistix PC8500 (2GB Kit)
 OS: Win XP + SP1 



SuperPi *32M* (3600Mhz): 14m 38,156s
  Tweaks: Dienste,Hintergrundprogramme, 2x16k, Echtzeit
  System: Intel Q6600 (514.7*7), ASUS Maximus Formula (R.O.G.), Crucial Ballistix PC8500 (2GB Kit)
  OS: Win XP + SP2 (Neuinstallation)


----------



## speedstar (8. April 2008)

Der erste Versuch: *23.072s*

*SuperPi 1M (2400Mhz)*:
System: E4400(6x400) / GA P35-DS3 / Kingston KHX9600D2K2/2G
Tweaks: Subtimings grob optimiert


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. April 2008)

*Update*
@DopeLex: Starker Quad(-FSB)!


----------



## DopeLex (13. April 2008)

Hatte ich Glück mit meinem Modell - MaxFSB ist 530Mhz und 514,7 ist sogar 32M stabil (Bilder kommen noch)


----------



## JimBeam (14. April 2008)

So erster AMD @3Ghz,

1M: 29,672s
Tweaks: nur den prozess Echtzeit laufen lassen.
Sys: A64 X2 3800+ 301*10, DFI Infinity NF4, 2GB G.SKILL DDR-400 @210Mhz


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. April 2008)

*Update*


----------



## Ace (14. April 2008)

Nur mal so war ein Test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. April 2008)

So neue CPU neues Glück 
der 4,0 GHz 1M Lauf, Tweaks ähm Alles aus was man nicht braucht 

Zeit: 11,609s
RAM: 500MHz
CPU: E8200@8x500MHz

Screenshot angehängt

btw. Steffi es sieht so aus als müssten wir uns Platz 1 Teilen 

@ Hyperhorn bei Gleichstand hast du dir da schon was überlegt? 
ich wär dafür denjenigen den vorderen Platz zu geben der die 1. Zeit gepostet hat.

MFG


----------



## Hyperhorn (15. April 2008)

*Update*

Bei Gleichstand habe ich mir immer noch einmal die Screens angeschaut und das Ergebnis mit dem geringeren CPU-Takt vorne gelassen.
In deinem Fall ist es dann StellaNor (3997,1 Mhz), die minimal vor dir (4000,3 Mhz) liegt. Ist am fairsten so, denke ich.


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2008)

*Super Pi 1M + 32M bei 3600Mhz*

Gehen folgende noch als 3,6ghz durch?
Meine Axt lässt sich leider nur in Prozentschritten einstellen, und die sind bei 333Mhz Basis etwas grob.

Optimierungen: XP ohne alles und Echtzeit sowie EIST mit Crystal CPUID aus gezwungen, dafür Ram(A-Data billig zeugs...) gar nicht optimiert und 1333er Strap(Ich glaub der X975 wird allmählich alt...).


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. April 2008)

*Update*
@Olstyle: Ist vorerst in der Liste mit einem entsprechendem Vermerk. (Lass mich raten: Eine Stufe niedriger wären 80 Mhz weniger oder so... ) Beim nächsten Mal aber bitte noch Memset öffnen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2008)

Laut Taschenrechner wäre ich mit einer Stufe niedriger genau so weit daneben, nur halt nach unten.
Am besten wäre der 1066er FSB als Basis und die vollen 50% drauf. Das macht der Chipsatz aber nicht mit(zumindest nicht mit 1,6V und mehr wollte ich nicht geben).

Das nächste Ergebnis wird, so px2 will, mit einem Abit Board eingereicht. Da gibts dann kleinschrittigen FSB, 1066er Strap und Ram-Settings.


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. April 2008)

Derzeit habe ich kaum Zeit, daher noch kein endgültiges Ergebnis. 

Q9300 @ *3000 Mhz*, Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3, 2*1 GiB Cellshock DDR2-1000 4-4-4-12
*32M: 14m 46,328s*
Tweaks: Copy Waza 750MB C-D D-C C-D, Debug Mode, ERAM, Maxmem=600, LSC=1, Pagefile 512-512




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@StellaNor: Ich krieg dich noch, E3110 mit mehr L2-Cache ist bestellt und das Gigabyte ist bekanntlich auch nicht das allerschnellste für SPi. Bei den Timings geht auch noch was.


----------



## StellaNor (22. April 2008)

Ja das sehe ich auch schon kommen - aber 15 Sekunden ist eine Ewigkeit 
Hmm, ich lasse mir nächste Woche auch etwas neues einfallen - der E3110 aka E8400 ist nahezu ausgereizt 

Dennoch tolles Ergebnis für den Quad mit halben Cache!


----------



## DerFetzer (23. April 2008)

Hallo,
hier mein erstes Ergebnis! Ich hatte bis jetzt nur für 1M bei 4GHz Zeit, 
aber das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus:

CPU: C2D E8400
Board: Gigabyte P35-DS3P
RAM: 2*1GiB A-DATA Vitesta DDR2 800 @ 445MHz (Timings: s. Screenshot)
BS: Windows XP SP2 (daily use)
Tweaks: Echtzeit, alle unwichtigen Prozesse beendet
*
4Ghz, 1M: 11,547s

*MfG
DerFetzer


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. April 2008)

*Update*
Irgendwie sind die Adressen in der Liste "frisiert" worden und nehmen jetzt mehr Platz ein.  Ich bin unschuldig! 

@DerFetzer: Das nächste mal der Vollständigkeit halber noch mit CPU-Z/ Memory bitte


----------



## DerFetzer (23. April 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @DerFetzer: Das nächste mal der Vollständigkeit halber noch mit CPU-Z/ Memory bitte


Ah ok.
Wird gemacht!


----------



## DopeLex (24. April 2008)

*Update*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...1m-32m-bei-festem-cpu-takt-22.html#post111930


----------



## water_spirit (24. April 2008)

@Hyperhorn
So, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden 
Sieht aber so aus das Andere manchmal nur um eine ms schneller sind  Das ist ja zum Heulen


sys: E8200; Asus Maximus Formula X38; OCZ 4GB Reaper Hpc DDR2-6400
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit


2400Mhz
1M @ 2400Mhz @ 19,360s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32M @ 2400Mhz @ 18m 19,847s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 3000Mhz
1M @ 3000Mhz @ 15,491s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32M @ 3000Mhz @ 15m 10,244s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3600Mhz
1M @ 3600Mhz @ 12,932s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32M @ 3600Mhz @ 13m 01,810s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. April 2008)

**Update**
Wie immer: Dankeschön für die Beteiligung!

@DopeLex: Du hast leider nicht alle neuen Screens angehängt.  Was ich jetzt updaten konnte war:
1M 2400 4000
32M 2400 3000 3600

@water_spirit: Deine 3,6 Ghz 1M-Zeit war nicht schneller. Ich habe den alten Link dringelassen, weil das Performance Level da höher war, sprich die Effizienz war eigentlich besser.  
Ich finde es nur ziemlich krass, wie du StellaNor in 32M/2400 stehen lässt, wo sie in 32M/3000 bzw. 32M/3600 deutlich vorne liegt.  Eine Idee?


----------



## water_spirit (26. April 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @water_spirit: Deine 3,6 Ghz 1M-Zeit war nicht schneller. Ich habe den alten Link dringelassen, weil das Performance Level da höher war, sprich die Effizienz war eigentlich besser.



Hab auch gemerkt  Liegt bestimmt an Vista, dass ich nciht schneller bin 



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur ziemlich krass, wie du StellaNor in 32M/2400 stehen lässt, wo sie in 32M/3000 bzw. 32M/3600 deutlich vorne liegt.  Eine Idee?



32M/2400 find ich auch 

Aber das bleibt mein Geheimnis 




Kann es sein, dass du meine Ergebnisse falsch verlinkt hast?
*C2D E8200 429*7 -> **C2D E8200 500*6 
*


----------



## StellaNor (26. April 2008)

Sehr schöne Zeit. Ich denke PL6 bei 533 MHz und 4096 MB sind das Geheimnis ^^ - vergleich es mal mit meinem Run @ 400 MHz PL sonstwas 
Das alleine macht schon viel aus. Vielleicht werde ich bei Zeiten mal wieder 2D benchen, wenn ich die HDD wieder eingerichtet habe.


----------



## water_spirit (26. April 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Zeit. Ich denke PL6 bei 533 MHz und 4096 MB sind das Geheimnis ^^ - vergleich es mal mit meinem Run @ 400 MHz PL sonstwas
> Das alleine macht schon viel aus. Vielleicht werde ich bei Zeiten mal wieder 2D benchen, wenn ich die HDD wieder eingerichtet habe.



NEEEEEEIIIIIINNN  Bitte nicht  Tuh mir das nicht an


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. April 2008)

@water_spirit: Korrigiert
@StellaNor: Stimmt, ich war gerade zu Faul zum Nachgucken.  PL 10 vs. PL 6 ist natürlich schon ein enormer Unterschied, gerade bei der langen Laufzeit bei 2400 Mhz...

Achja: E3110 ist da!


----------



## water_spirit (26. April 2008)

Werd aber weiter versuchen, mich zu verbessern 

@Hyperhorn
Was ist den mit den Links?  Komm irgendwie nicht auf meine Ergebnisse, wenn ich drauf klicke.


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. April 2008)

water_spirit schrieb:


> @Hyperhorn
> Was ist den mit den Links?  Komm irgendwie nicht auf meine Ergebnisse, wenn ich drauf klicke.


Sch.....ön ist das nicht. 
Ich tippe ganz stark darauf, dass das mit diesen "frisierten" Links zu tun hat. Man kommt nicht mehr auf den Einzelbeitrag, sondern nur an die entsprechende Stelle. Irgendwie gefällt mir das gar nicht, allein wegen der Unübersichtlichkeit im 1. Beitrag. 
Stell mal im Kontrollzentrum auf 40 Beiträge/ Seite und schreib mir eine PN, ob es klapp bzw. nicht klappt. Dann können wir den Thread sauber halten.


----------



## water_spirit (26. April 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was das bringt, aber es sieht so aus: ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
Meine Links gehen 
Die Anderen nicht


----------



## Ecle (26. April 2008)

Puh das war knapp. Bei 1M 2400Mhz bin ich noch 1/1000 vor dir ^^


----------



## water_spirit (26. April 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Puh das war knapp. Bei 1M 2400Mhz bin ich noch 1/1000 vor dir ^^



Werd aber weiter versuchen  Also pass auf


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. April 2008)

Wie gesagt: Bei mir sieht zwar jetzt auch die Liste so uneinheitlich wie auf deinem Screens aus, aber die Links funktionieren alle (Stichproben)
*Falls jemand Probleme mit den Links haben sollte einfach eine PN an mich, technische Probleme bitte nicht im Thread ausweiten! Danke!*


----------



## Ecle (26. April 2008)

water_spirit schrieb:


> Werd aber weiter versuchen  Also pass auf


Mach das. Bei mir läuft nichtmehr viel, komm irgendwie nicht weiter. Mal sehen ob ich noch was toppen kann.


----------



## Rick (26. April 2008)

habs mal schnell auf 1M laufen lassen. weiß nich ob des gut is
OS: win XP
http://www.picuploads.bplaced.net/member/1209238732.jpeg


----------



## DopeLex (28. April 2008)

@Hyperhorn

Is schon alles gut so. 1M mit 3Ghz und 3,6Ghz sind keine neuen Werte und bei 4Ghz wird die CPU im 32M Run zu warm - also auch kein Ergebnis. Meine LuKü macht nicht mehr mit. 

Allerdings stehe ich in d Liste 2 mal für 4 Ghz mit d. CPU beim 1M Run drin - d. langsamere Wert kann ruhig gelöscht werden.


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. April 2008)

**Update**
@Rick: Da RAM- und FSB-Takt recht niedrig sind verlierst du etwas Zeit im Verhältnis zu den anderen. Dafür ein perfekter Screen mit allen Informationen! 
@DopeLex: Okay, den langsamen Run hatte ich übersehen. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Saturas (1. Mai 2008)

1M: 18.281s
Tweaks: 2*16K, Echtzeit
Sys: E6300 (500*6), DFI LanParty UT-P35-T2R, Crucial BallistiX DDR2-1000
OS: Win XP "zugemüllt" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch den Screen mit 2400Mhz - aber da hab ich Memset vergessen  - folglich nicht werten :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## water_spirit (2. Mai 2008)

Verbessert 

sys: E8200; Asus Maximus Formula X38 @ Asus Rampage Formula; OCZ 4GB Reaper Hpc DDR2-6400
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit

1M@2400Mhz@19,344s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab aber wieder zurück geflasht, weil das Rampage keine Beserungen brachte.


----------



## Ecle (2. Mai 2008)

Arg jetzt hast es geschafft, naja 
Ich schau mal was sich noch tun lässt


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Mai 2008)

Wieder mal Spitze! 

Q9300 @ *2400 Mhz*, Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3, 2*1 GiB Cellshock DDR2-1000 4-4-4-12
*32M: 17m 31,421s*
Tweaks: Copy Waza 750MB C-D D-C C-D, ERAM, Maxmem=600, LSC=1, Pagefile 512-512




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Q9300 @ *3000 Mhz*, Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3, 2*1 GiB Cellshock DDR2-1000 4-4-4-12
*32M: 14m 33,688s*
Tweaks: Copy Waza 750MB C-D D-C C-D, ERAM, Maxmem=600, LSC=1, Pagefile 512-512




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Update**

@Saturas: Ich hab den zweiten Run jetzt nicht eingetragen, wäre aber cool wenn du ihn noch mit Memset machst. 
@StellaNor: Jetzt sind es <2 Sek. Rückstand


----------



## natu (2. Mai 2008)

HI,

hier mal nen nettes Ergebniss von mir 

E8500 @ 4500 Mhz, Asus P5E3 WS Pro, 2x1GB Mushkin XP3 PC14400 DDR3
1M: 10,250s
Tweaks:natu's Bench XP SP2,Maxmem=101, LSC=1, Pagefile 512-512




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG natu


----------



## Saturas (2. Mai 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @Saturas: Ich hab den zweiten Run jetzt nicht eingetragen, wäre aber cool wenn du ihn noch mit Memset machst.


Hatt ich ja auch gesagt, dass er nicht gewertet werden soll 

Ich hab schonwieder son Kribbeln, ich glaub dieses WE muss HW leiden 

Schicke RAMs hast du da, weiviel Spannung brauchen die dafür?


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Mai 2008)

**Update**


Saturas schrieb:


> Ich hab schonwieder son Kribbeln, ich glaub dieses WE muss HW leiden





Saturas schrieb:


> Schicke RAMs hast du da, weiviel Spannung brauchen die dafür?


BIOS +0,5V / HW-Monitor: 2,320V (Kann nachmessen, falls du willst)
Gefallen mir wirklich gut die Cellshocks


----------



## Ecle (2. Mai 2008)

boah, bei den Timings schaffen meine Speicher grad mal 400Mhz xD
Aber die Cellshocks sind auch verdammt teuer. Für den Preis hab ich das doppelte an Speicher bekommen


----------



## Saturas (2. Mai 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> BIOS +0,5V / HW-Monitor: 2,320V (Kann nachmessen, falls du willst)
> Gefallen mir wirklich gut die Cellshocks


5-4-4-4 hab ich noch nie probiert - muss ich mal machen 
600 4-4-4-5 machen meine mit 2,55V und 500 3-4-3-4 geht mit 2,60V auch gut.

Hoffentlich machen meine D9GKX das dann auch - oder noch besser .

Naja, schluss mit meinem rumgespamme.


----------



## DerFetzer (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt nochmal die anderen Speeds mit 1M gebencht. Ist denk ist ganz ansehnlich geworden!

CPU: C2D E8400
Board: Gigabyte P35-DS3P
BS: Windows XP SP2 (daily use)
Tweaks: Echtzeit, alle unwichtigen Prozesse beendet, unwichtige Geräte im BIOS deaktiviert

  RAM: 2*1GiB A-DATA Vitesta DDR2 800 @ 400MHz @ 4-5-4-5
* 2,4GHz, 1M: 19,156s
*
RAM: 2*1GiB A-DATA Vitesta DDR2 800 @ 429MHz @ 4-5-4-5
* 3GHz, 1M: 15,328s
*
  RAM: 2*1GiB A-DATA Vitesta DDR2 800 @ 400MHz @ 4-5-4-5
* 3,6GHz, 1M: 12,828s

*MfG
DerFetzer

P.S. @ Hyperhorn: Einige Links im Highscore im 1. Post funktionieren nicht richtig (z.B mein Ergebnis bei 4GHz, 1M)


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Mai 2008)

**Update**
Heute gehts rund 

@DerFetzer: Stell mal die eingestellten Beiträge pro Seite auf das Maximum und probiers noch einmal. Falls das nicht hilft bitte PN an mich.


----------



## DerFetzer (2. Mai 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> **Update**
> Heute gehts rund
> 
> @DerFetzer: Stell mal die eingestellten Beiträge pro Seite auf das Maximum und probiers noch einmal. Falls das nicht hilft bitte PN an mich.


Danke für den Tipp, jetzt gehts


----------



## natu (3. Mai 2008)

HI,

E8500 @ 4000 Mhz, Asus P5E3 WS Pro, 2x1GB Mushkin XP3 PC14400 DDR3
1M: 11,516s
Tweaks:natu's Bench XP SP2,Maxmem=101, LSC=1, Pagefile 512-512




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





E8500 @ 4000 Mhz, Asus P5E3 WS Pro, 2x1GB Mushkin XP3 PC14400 DDR3
32M: 11m 10.094s
Tweaks:natu's Bench XP SP2,Maxmem=600, LSC=1, Pagefile 512-512




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





E8500 @ 3600 Mhz, Asus P5E3 WS Pro, 2x1GB Mushkin XP3 PC14400 DDR3
32M: 12m 12.922s
Tweaks:natu's Bench XP SP2,Maxmem=615,CW 750MB,LSC=1, Pagefile 512-512




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG natu


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. Mai 2008)

**Update**
@natu: Sehr schöne Zeiten!  Den 1M/4000 Mhz-Run hast du aus Versehen doppelt gepostet, den habe ich aus deinem Posting rauseditiert.


----------



## StellaNor (3. Mai 2008)

Wow, super Zeiten. Es wird wohl langsam Zeit wieder aktiv zu werden


----------



## natu (3. Mai 2008)

HI,

und ich muss zugeben das war nur Ramsettings scharfstellen und das wars auch schon fast.Also da ist noch ne menge Luft  also gibt gas damit ich einen nachlegen kann ^^ man bracht ja nen ansporn

MFG natu


----------



## HERZOGvonFRANKEN (3. Mai 2008)

Servus 
anbei meine Zeit beim 1M Lauf

Einstellung im TeskManager  auf Echtzeit mit einen Kern "Cpu1" , C+Q aus.
3 Jahre altes WinXP SP2

X2 3800+ @240*10 - ASRock 939Dual-SATAII


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. Mai 2008)

**Update**


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Mai 2008)

Board: MSI P35 Neo2-FR Bios 1.8
Prozessor: Intel E8400
BS: Windows Server 2003

*1M 2400Mhz*
*19,125s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*6)* 
 Speicher: Mushkin DDR2-1000 5-4-4-12

*1M 3000MHz
15,328s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 500*6)
* Speicher: Mushkin DDR2-1000 5-5-5-15

*32M 2400Mhz*
*18m 26,469s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*6)* 
 Speicher: Mushkin DDR2-1000 5-4-4-12

*32M 3000MHz
15m 25,265s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 429*7)
* Speicher: Mushkin DDR2-1030 5-5-5-15

Board: Gigabyte P53-DS3
Prozessor: Intel Celeron S420
BS: Windows XP

*1M 2400Mhz*
*27,890s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 300*8)* 
 Speicher: MDT DDR2-600 4-3-3-8

Tweaks waren immer 2*16K, explorer.exe ausschalten, SuperPi auf Echtzeit


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Mai 2008)

**Update**
...und wir haben einen neuen Spitzenreiter in der 1M 2400 Mhz-Kategorie!


----------



## StellaNor (9. Mai 2008)

Puuh - sehr schön


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal wieder was neues von meinem alten Haus! 

2x16k, frisches OS. schärfere Timings, *Windows Server 2008*

*1m 3591 Mhz, P4 560, DDR400*

Dummerweise will er nicht mehr mit 4000 Mhz booten. Wohl das Alter, 3 Jahre, 2 Monate

*38,125s*

Verbesserung um über 0,6 sek.


----------



## Hyperhorn (13. Mai 2008)

**Update**
Coole Sache, wenn ich Zeit habe dann reaktiviere ich mal meine Netbursts.


----------



## DopeLex (15. Mai 2008)

Board: ASUS Maximus Formula
Prozessor: Intel E8200
BS: Windows XP Professional SP1

* 1M 2400Mhz*
 19,250s DopeLex (C2D E8200 400*6)
*
1M 3000MHz*
 15,422s DopeLex (C2D E8200 500*6)

* 1M 3600MHz*
 12,859s DopeLex (C2D E8200 515*7)

* 1M 4000MHz*
 11,578s DopeLex (C2D E8200 534*7,5)
*
1M 4500MHz*
 10,312s DopeLex (C2D E8200 562*8)

------------------------------------------------
*
32M 2400Mhz*
 18m 36,609s DopeLex (C2D E8200 400*6)
*
32M 3000Mhz*
 15m 26,437s DopeLex (C2D E8200 500*6)
*
32M 3600Mhz*
 13m 36,828s DopeLex (C2D E8200 515*7)
*
32M 4000Mhz*
 13m 09,359s DopeLex (C2D E8200 534*7,5)


Tweaks waren immer 2*16K, Dienste optmiert, explorer.exe uas, SuperPi auf Echtzeit


----------



## derseppl (16. Mai 2008)

_Board:_ Gigabyte EP35-DS4
_CPU:_ Xeon X3350 @2400MHz (300*8)
_RAM:_ G.Skill PC2-1000 (5-5-5-15; 480MHz)
_BS:_ Windows Vista HP 64-Bit (5 Tage alt)
_ Tweaks:_ Design-Dienst ausgeschaltet, Audio-Dienst ausgeschaltet, Super-Pi Priorität auf "Hoch", zuerst 2x 16k laufen lassen.

*1M 2400MHz*
*18,939s

*First* 
*


----------



## StellaNor (16. Mai 2008)

@ seppl - jetzt musste ich wirklich erstmal schlucken. Das ist ein Q9450 - menno super Ergebnis 
Das hochgerechnet auf 32M mag ich mir gar nicht ansehen 

Liegts nun am Vista 64-Bit oder an 12 MiB Cache? Hast du Vergleichswerte zu XP?


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. Mai 2008)

Liegt sicher an der richtigen (bzw. eigentlich falschen ) BIOS-Version. Effektiv ist der Cache ja nicht größer, alle Settings sind eigentlich ziemlich lahm (FSB/ RAM)
Ich mach dann mal wieder ein Update!


----------



## Worm (16. Mai 2008)

Kanns irgentwie sein, dass bei Super PI nur ein Kern ausgelastet wird? oO

Weil bei den Diagrammen im Windows Task-Manager ist nur ein Diagramm auf 100%...
Ich hab das Programm dann mal auf den anderen Kern "geswitcht", anderes Diagramm wurde auf 100%, dann hab ich wieder beide Kerne ausgewählt, erstes Diagramm wurde wieder auf 100%.

Kann man irgentwie einstellen, dass SuperPI beide Kerne nutzt?

Hab mal ein Screenshot angehängt.

Ich hab bei Super PI mit 1M 37Sekunden auf 1,6GHz mit nem Intel Core Duo T2050. Alles auf Standardeinstellungen. Hab leider kein Screenshot.


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. Mai 2008)

Super Pi ist nicht multithreaded, wenn du alle Kerne auslasten willst nimm Hyper Pi (aber nicht für diesen Thread ).
In diesem Thread werden nur Einträge aufgenommen, die dem am Anfang genannten Schema entsprechen.


----------



## derseppl (16. Mai 2008)

@StellaNor u. Hyperhorn
Ich weiß, die Settings sind wirklich lahm und total unoptimiert  
Habe auch nur kurz mal SuperPi durchlaufen lassen um zu schauen wie schnell der neue Prozzi meines Bruders läuft. Als dann i-was mit 17s beim Standardsettings rauskam, wollte ich schauen ob ich den Rekord von 1M bei 2400MHz knacken kann..(übertakten konnte ich den schönen neuen Xeon noch nicht wegen Zeitmangel *g*) und siehe da 

Vergleichswerte mit XP kann ich liefern, sobald ich meine XP-CD wiederhabe. Nach dem Wochenende werde ich auch mal schaun, was ich noch alles rausholen kann. Der PC ist bloß grad auf einer LAN.

Was meinst du btw mit der BIOS-Version Hyperhorn?


----------



## Hyperhorn (18. Mai 2008)

**Update**

@derseppl: Mit einem BIOS ohne offiziellem 45nm-Support kann man mit den gleichen Einstellungen mehrere Zehntel in 1M sparen(, vor allem bei einer im Verhältnis längeren Laufzeit bei 2400 Mhz).


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Mai 2008)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe echt keine Ahnung von SuperPI [1M] , aber ich habe mal bei 3,6Ghz durchlaufen lassen...
*
13,172 sec*

Hier mal ein Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**********

und so habe ich ihn 24/7 getackted..3,8Ghz..
*
12,422 sec
*
Hiervon auch mal ein Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


***************

Wie und wo man dort was verbesseren kann, kein Plan..oder wie mans chneller wird..echt kein Plan..


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. Mai 2008)

**Update**
Das alte MemSet 3.3 im Startbeitrag habe ich rausgenommen und durch das aktuelle 3.5 ersetzt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2008)

Neues Mobo(Abit IP35) neues Glück.

*
32M 3600Mhz*
14m 38,718s

Die 32M waren selbst unter Vista besser als mein altes Ergebnis. Für die 1M muss ich wohl erst mal XP wieder in Gang bringen, also lass ich die erst mal weg.


----------



## mille25 (23. Mai 2008)

mal mein versuch mit 3600mhz^^

tweaks:

defragmentiert
alle programme geschlossen
explorer.exe beendet
priorität von superpi auf echtzeit
vorher 2*16k durchlaufen lassen

OS is windows XP sp3, rest sieht man denke ich auf dem bild^^


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. Mai 2008)

**Update**

*Aber lasst bitte Memset nicht weg*, ich habe eine neue Version ins Startposting integriert.
*Daran denken, was zu sehen sein muss: Super Pi + "Calculation is done"-Fenster, CPU-Z/ CPU, CPU-Z/ Memory und Memset*, optional gerne noch CPU-Z/ Mainboard und CPU-Z/ SPD

@mille: Bitte den Run noch einmal machen und dann inkl. Memset. Thx!


----------



## mille25 (26. Mai 2008)

mal ein paar neue versuche von mir xD

tweaks:

alle programme geschlossen
explorer.exe beendet
vorher 2*16k durchlaufen lassen

OS is windows XP sp3, rest sieht man denke ich auf dem bild^^

leider defragmentieren und echtzeit vergessen, aber trotzdem ganz gute zeiten xD


----------



## Hyperhorn (28. Mai 2008)

**Update**


----------



## DopeLex (28. Mai 2008)

*Update:*

Board: ASUS Maximus Formula + Rampage Bios
Prozessor: Intel E8200 (luftgekühlt)
RAM: Crucial Ballistix PC8500 (2x1GB)
BS: Windows Server 2008 Standard

*32M 2400Mhz*
17m 53,545s DopeLex (C2D E8200 400*6)

*32M 3000Mhz*
14m 41,057s DopeLex (C2D E8200 500*6)
*
32M 3600Mhz*
12m 41,920s DopeLex (C2D E8200 515*7)
*
32M 4000Mhz*
11m 35,655s DopeLex (C2D E8200 572*7)
*
32M 4500Mhz*
10m 35,314s DopeLex (C2D E8200 563*8)


Tweaks waren immer 2*16K, Dienste optmiert, explorer.exe aus, SuperPi auf Echtzeit, SuperFetch enabled


----------



## Hyperhorn (28. Mai 2008)

**Update**
@DopeLex: Sehr schöner FSB!  Freut mich zu sehen, wie deine Zeiten schrumpfen.


----------



## DopeLex (28. Mai 2008)

Windows Server macht echt nen riesen Unterschied aus, hätte ich so nicht erwartet  . Ist mal ne feine Aktion von Micro$oft, dass man das kostenlos "testen" kann. 

Aber mehr ist jetzt auch nicht drin, der RAM gibt einfach nicht mehr her. Muss mich jetzt endlich mal nach adäquatem Ersatz für die "D9GCT's" umschauen.


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. Mai 2008)

Ich denke die Liste werde ich langsam mal umstellen auf ein einheitliches Tabellen-Design, was in etwa so aussehen würde:

*32M 4000 Mhz*


*Zeit*
|
*Name*
|
*CPU (FSB*Multi)*
|
*Link*
*10m_24,688s*
|
*natu*
|
QX9650_410*11
_4010_Mhz|
[Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 6 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*10m_29,297s*
|
*StellaNor*
|
C2D_E8400_500*9
|
[Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 19 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
*10m_35,314s*
|
*DopeLex*
|
C2D_E8200_563*8
|
-Link-
*10m_55,563s*
|
*SeLecT*
|
C2D 
E8500_500*9
|[
Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt - Seite 10 - PC Games Hardware Extreme(Links funzen nicht, weil nur als Text rauskopiert )

Spalten werde ich dann folgendermaßen gestalten:


*Zeit*
|
*Name*
|
*CPU*
|
*FSB*
|
*Multi*
|
*CPU-Takt*
|
*Link*CPU-Takt vor allem deshalb, damit ich bei Zeitgleichheit gleich den etwas niedrigeren belohnen kann. 

*Edit:* Falls jemand eine elegantere Möglichkeit als die Unterstriche kennt um eine Zerteilung in zwei Zeilen zu vermeiden, so möchte er mir das bitte mitteilen.


----------



## mAlkAv (31. Mai 2008)

Hier mal neues Futter für die 65nm Fraktion ^^



4MB L2-Cache

*2.4Ghz - 1M*

SPI-1M: *20.766sec.*
CPU: *E6600 @ 2399.2Mhz* (6*399.9) XFX 680i LT, OCZ PC6400 CL5 @ 581Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Echtzeit
OS: Win XP

________________________


2MB L2-Cache

*2.4Ghz - 1M*

SPI-1M: *22.688sec.*
CPU: *E4400 @ 2403.8Mhz* (8*300.5) XFX 680i LT, OCZ PC6400 CL5 @ 563Mhz 4-4-3-1 2T
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Echtzeit
OS: Win XP


*3Ghz - 1M*

SPI-1M: *18.406sec.*
CPU: *E4400 @ 3004.2Mhz*(9*333.8) XFX 680i LT, OCZ PC6400 CL5 @ 572Mhz 4-4-3-1 2T
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Echtzeit
OS: Win XP


*3.6Ghz - 1M*

SPI-1M: *15.750sec.*
CPU: *E4400 @ 3605.0Mhz* (10*360.5) XFX 680i LT, OCZ PC6400 CL5 @ 566Mhz 4-4-3-1 2T
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Echtzeit
OS: Win XP


----------



## McZonk (31. Mai 2008)

Nachschub für die 65nm QuadCore Fraktion:
Das P5E64 WS Evo geht wie Schnitzel. Das Ding überzeugt mich vollends


*3.6Ghz - 1M*

SPI-1M: *13.937sec.*
CPU: *Q6600 L734 @ 3600.2Mhz* (8*450.0) Asus P5E64 WS Evolution X48 (NB Strap 333), Mushkin PC3-14400 @ 900Mhz 7-6-6-15 2T
Tweaks: Dienste aus, Echtzeit, 2x16k, frisches Win
OS: Win XP SP2

*3.6Ghz - 32M*

SPI-1M: *13m 37.797sec.*
CPU: *Q6600 L734 @ 3599.3Mhz* (8*449.9) Asus P5E64 WS Evolution X48 (NB Strap 333), Mushkin PC3-14400 @ 900Mhz 7-7-7-16 2T
Tweaks: Dienste aus, Echtzeit, 2x16k, frisches Win
OS: Win XP SP2

_________________

*4.0Ghz - 1M*

SPI-1M: *12.678sec.*
CPU: *Q6600 L734 @ 4005.2Mhz* (9*445.0) Asus P5E64 WS Evolution X48 (NB Strap 333), Mushkin PC3-14400 @ 890Mhz 7-7-7-16 2T
Tweaks: Dienste aus, Echtzeit, 2x16k, frisches Win
OS: Win XP SP2

*4.0Ghz - 32M*

SPI-1M: *12min 34.484sec.*
CPU: *Q6600 L734 @ 4005.2Mhz* (9*445.0) Asus P5E64 WS Evolution X48 (NB Strap 333), Mushkin PC3-14400 @ 890Mhz 7-7-7-16 2T
Tweaks: Dienste aus, Echtzeit, 2x16k, frisches Win
OS: Win XP SP2


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Juni 2008)

**Update**


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2008)

30Mhz Ram-Takt bringen dann doch mehr als 50Mhz FSB. Das 4GB Pärchen hat sich echt einen P/L-Award verdient.

*UPDATE*

*3.6Ghz - 1M*

SPI-1M: *14.447sec.*
CPU: *E6600 @ 3600Mhz* (9*400.0), Abit IP35, A-Data DDR2-800 Kit@ 480Mhz 5-5-5-15 2T
Tweaks: Hoch, 2x16k, ein paar Prozesse aussortiert
OS: Win Vista SP1

*3.6Ghz - 32M*

SPI-1M: *14m 27.688sec.*
CPU: *E6600 @ 3600Mhz* (9*400.0), Abit IP35, A-Data DDR2-800 Kit@ 500Mhz 5-6-6-18 2T
Tweaks: Hoch, ein paar Prozesse aussortiert
OS: Win Vista SP1


----------



## Hyperhorn (8. Juni 2008)

**Update**
@Olstyle: Deine alte 1M/3600-Zeit mit dem E6600 habe ich jetzt entfernt, da sie zwar schneller war, aber nicht im Taktlimit.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @Olstyle: Deine alte 1M/3600-Zeit mit dem E6600 habe ich jetzt entfernt, da sie zwar schneller war, aber nicht im Taktlimit.


Deswegen hab ich die neue ja gepostet.


----------



## StellaNor (9. Juni 2008)

Heute ein kleines Update:

*SuperPI 1M 4.000 MHz*: 11.515s
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 1.40 Volt (9,5x421,5)
RAM: Corsair CM3X2048-1600C7DHXIN 2x2GiByte @ 843 MHz / 2.05 Volt CL8 8-7-18 PL=6 CR=1
Mainboard: Foxconn BlackOps X48


----------



## Hyperhorn (10. Juni 2008)

**Update**
Respekt, angesichts der Settings liegen die 11,4xx in Reichweite, für ein 2*2 GiB-Kit nicht schlecht.


----------



## StellaNor (10. Juni 2008)

Ich habe noch 3 weitere Kits hier, die allemal die 1.000 MHz machen. Aber aufgrund arger Probleme mit dem BlackOps sehe ich das noch nicht.
Das Corsair-Kit hat mir Foxconn gleich mitgeschickt - also kein Wunder, dass es auf dem Board funktioniert ^^


----------



## HERZOGvonFRANKEN (18. Juni 2008)

Servus

M: 31m 28.859ss
Tweaks: Echtzeit, core 0,
Sys: Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (267*8), 
OS: Win XP Pro SP2  - 3 Jahre Alt


----------



## Hyperhorn (18. Juni 2008)

**Update**
@HERZOGvonFRANKEN: Da sieht man mal das ein altes Alltags-OS bei guter Pflege nicht zwangsläufig lahm ist.


----------



## DopeLex (29. Juni 2008)

*Update:*

Board: ASUS Maximus Formula + Rampage Bios
Prozessor: Intel E8200 (luftgekühlt)
RAM: MSC CellShock's PC6400 CL4 (2x1GB)
BS: Windows Server 2008 Standard
Tweaks: Echtzeit, 2x16k, Dienste optimiert & explorer.exe beendet

*1M 2400Mhz*
19,140s DopeLex (C2D E8200 400*6)

*1M 3000Mhz*
15,375s DopeLex (C2D E8200 500*6)

*1M 3600Mhz*
12,812s DopeLex (C2D E8200 515*7)

*1M 4000Mhz*
11,532s DopeLex (C2D E8200 500*8)
*
1M 4500Mhz*
10,281s DopeLex (C2D E8200 563*8)

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*32M 2400Mhz*
17m 34,458s DopeLex (C2D E8200 400*6)

*32M 3000Mhz*
14m 26,611s DopeLex (C2D E8200 500*6)

*32M 3600Mhz*
12m 24,478s DopeLex (C2D E8200 515*7)

*32M 4000Mhz*
11m 20,273s DopeLex (C2D E8200 534*7.5)
*
32M 4500Mhz*
10m 22,725s DopeLex (C2D E8200 563*8)


----------



## Hyperhorn (29. Juni 2008)

**Update**
@DopeLex: So ist es brav! Dem natu seinen ersten Platz wegschnappen und mir noch einen Bestplatz gönnen. 
Sehr sehr schöner Rundumschlag!


----------



## DopeLex (29. Juni 2008)

Danke, vlt. ist sogar noch n bissle mehr drin. Hab mich erst auf 32M konzentriert, 1M hab ich mehr nur "mal mitgemacht".   
Die CellShocks sind wirklich ne super Sache, nen riesen Unterschied zu den Ballistix ohne D9GMH. 

Nächste Woche sollte ich eigentlich auch noch Transcend aXeRam mit D9GMH's bekommen, vlt. laufen die ja noch besser. 


PS: Ich stehe in d. 2,4Ghz 1M Liste zwar an richtiger Stelle, aber mit falscher (alter) Zeit.


----------



## DopeLex (19. Juli 2008)

Kleines Update:

*32M 4000Mhz*
11m 17,855s DopeLex (C2D E8200 572*7)

Board: ASUS Maximus Formula + Rampage Bios
Prozessor: Intel E8200 (luftgekühlt)
RAM: MSC CellShock's PC6400 CL4 (2x1GB)
BS: Windows Server 2008 Standard
Tweaks: Echtzeit, 2x16k, Dienste optimiert & explorer.exe beendet


----------



## Chrisch (19. Juli 2008)

*32M 4500Mhz*

10m 17,266s 

*Board:* ASUS P5Q3-Deluxe
*Prozessor:* Intel E8400 @ 4.5Ghz (563x8)
*RAM:* 2GB CSX Diablo DDR3-2000 @ 900Mhz 7-6-5-19
*BS:* Windows XP x86 SP3
*Tweaks:* Syscache




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



***UPDATE***

*32M 4500Mhz*

10m 12,500s 

*Board:* ASUS P5Q3-Deluxe
*Prozessor:* Intel E8400 @ 4.5Ghz (500x9)
*RAM:* 2GB CSX Diablo DDR3-2000 @ 1000Mhz 8-7-6-18
*BS:* Windows XP x86 SP2
*Tweaks:* Syscache, Diagnosestart




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. Juli 2008)

**Update**
@Chrisch: Beim zweiten Screen fehlt MemSet, daher ist im Moment nur das erste Ergebnis in der Liste (obwohl da strenggenommen das CPU-Z/ Memory-Fenster fehlt).


----------



## Chrisch (20. Juli 2008)

Naja, wozu nen Memory Fenster? Hab ich extra nicht dazu genommen weil der Speichertakt bei Memset angezeigt wird 

Schade das der 2te screen nicht genommen wird


----------



## Dr.House (21. Juli 2008)

@ Chrisch

Mal Off Topic.  

Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem P5Q3-Delux ? Und der Diablo Speicher ?
Das Board soll noch nicht ganz ausgereift sein,auch das Bios nicht,hab mal bei Luxx-Forum gelesen.  Danke


----------



## Chrisch (21. Juli 2008)

Das Board ist leider schon recht zickig, werde auch nur noch 1 - 2 Biosversionen abwarten und dann wohl
zu nem X48 Board wechseln.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juli 2008)

4Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *11.344*sec.
Cpu: E8300 @ *4001.4Mhz* (8.5*470.8), XFX 680i SLI (LT), OCZ Reaper 6400 @ 441.3Mhz CL3-3-3-4
Tweaks: Explorer + alle Dienst aus, Prio = Echtzeit
OS: Win XP


----------



## Hyperhorn (29. Juli 2008)

**Update**
Sehr schöne Zeit/ Latenzen


----------



## mAlkAv (29. Juli 2008)

Leider läuft ist der RAM in Kombination mit 45nm CPU's auf dem Board sehr zickig. Bei CL3 waren mit meinem E6600 ca. 40Mhz mehr drin, dasselbe gilt für CL4 - vorher 590Mhz und jetzt ist bei 555Mhz schluss... sehr eigenartiges Phänomen.

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich noch weitere Zeiten nachreichen, SPI1M - 4Ghz lief auch schon mit 11.312s


----------



## Chrisch (30. Juli 2008)

*32M 4500Mhz*

*10m 08,937s* 

*Board:* ASUS P5E3-Premium X48
*Prozessor:* Intel E8600 @ 4.5Ghz (600x7.5)
*RAM:* 2GB CSX Diablo DDR3-2000 @ 900Mhz 7-6-6-15 1T
*BS:* Windows XP x86 SP3
*Tweaks:* Syscache




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingminos (30. Juli 2008)

Ok habe mir den Saß gemacht Super Pi nachdem ich das hier gelsen habe mal wieder laufen zu lassen. Hoffe es ist alles dabei. CPU war nochh nie übertaktet genau wie das gesamte System*!



1M:    17.062 sec
32M: 18m 29.531 sec


Board:* Gigabyte P35 DS4
*CPU:* E8400 @ 3000 Mhz 
*Ram*: OCZ Reaper (rest cpu-z)
*Tweaks:* keine (einfach gerade mal installiert kenn auch keine tweaks habe    das im pcghx print noch nicht gelesen )​ *BS:* Windows XP SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. Juli 2008)

**Update**
@Chrisch: Wohoo! 
@kingminos: Leider kann ich das nicht eintragen, weil die eigentlichen Läufe nicht zu sehen sind.  Das Fenster "PI calculation is done!" muss zu sehen sein, ansonsten ist alles vorbildhaft.
Falls du dich wundern solltest, warum CPU-Z etwa den FSB nicht anzeigt: Das geht AFAIK nur mit Admin-Rechten.


----------



## kingminos (31. Juli 2008)

Ok werde ich dann wohl heute nochmal machen müssen


----------



## chillertal (31. Juli 2008)

4500MHz 1M: 10,312s
Board: Asus Rampage Formula - Bios 0219
Speicher: Crucial Ballistix DDR2 - 800 @ 474 MHz - 5-5-5-18
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 8500 @ 4503 MHz - 474*9,5
BS: Win XP Home "jungfräulich"

abload.de - Bilderupload


----------



## JimBeam (31. Juli 2008)

So hab mich auch ein wenig verbessert, die 512kb mehr Cache vom Opti machen ziemlich viel aus.
Ach ja Memset zeigt eine falsche Taktfrequenz an, keine Ahnung warum aber die Angaben von CPU-Z stimmen.

*1M 2400Mhz*
Spi: 34,860s

*32M 2400Mhz*
Spi: 31m 25.953s

Board: DFi Infinity nf4
CPU: AMD Opteron 144
RAM: 2GB G.SKILL DDR400@218Mhz
OS: XP prof. 32Bit SP2
Tweaks: Prozess @ Echtzeit


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. August 2008)

**Update**
@Chillertal: Es tut mir wirklich leid, aber die Liste ist nur für die Version 1.5 vorgesehen, da diese bei allgemein üblich ist. (hwbot etc.)  Darum fehlte bisher auch ein expliziter Hinweis im 1. Beitrag, was ich jetzt allerdings geändert habe...
Version 1.5 wurde von McZonk an den 1. Beitrag angehängt.


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. August 2008)

Bevor es heißt, ich wüsste nicht wie man 1M bencht... 
Einen schnelleren 3 GHz-Run (15,031s) konnte ich leider nicht mehr speichern, zudem liegt noch viel Potenzial auf der Strecke, weil sich mit angehobener vMCH Windows nicht booten lässt. 
Daher auch niedriger FSB, gezügelter RAM und kein 4 bzw. 4,5 GHz-Run...  

*1M*
2400 MHz: 18,688s
3000 MHz: 15,047s
3600 MHz: 12,563s

Tweaks: 2*16K, Echtzeit, maxmem=600, einige Dienste + Prozesse deaktiviert, LSC=1, Pagefile 512-512, ERAM
Sys: E3110, Asus P5K vmodded BIOS 0603, 2*1 GiB Cellshock DDR2-1000 CL4
OS: Win XP "jungfräulich"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (15. August 2008)

Nette Ergebnisse und sehr effizient 

Hier mal meine Zeiten in den gleichen Kategorien:

2.4Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: 18.735sec.
Cpu: E8300 @ 2402.8Mhz (6*400.5), XFX 680i SLI LT, OCZ Reaper 6400 @ 533.9Mhz CL4-4-3-1
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Prio=Echtzeit, MaxMem=512
OS: Win XP


3Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: 15.016sec.
Cpu: E8300 @ 3003.4Mhz (7.5*400.5), XFX 680i SLI LT, OCZ Reaper 6400 @ 520.6Mhz CL4-4-3-1
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Prio=Echtzeit, MaxMem=512
OS: Win XP


3.6Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: 12.547sec.
Cpu: E8300 @ 3603.7Mhz (8.5*424), XFX 680i SLI LT, OCZ Reaper 6400 @ 521.8Mhz CL4-4-3-1
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Prio=Echtzeit, MaxMem=512
OS: Win XP


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. August 2008)

**Update**

Wow, eine sehr gute Vorstellung!


----------



## mAlkAv (17. August 2008)

Hier nochmal eine kleine Verbesserung bei 3Ghz. Tausend Versuche später wollten die 15s leider immer noch nicht fallen 
Mit CL3-3-3-1 @ 495Mhz kam ich exakt auf dasselbe Ergebnis. Würde der RAM auf dem Board in Kombination mit der 45nm CPU nicht zicken, wäre bestimmt eine PerfNumber <45000 möglich ^^

3Ghz - 1M - 45nm 6MB L2

SPI-1M: 15.000sec.
Cpu: E8300 @ 3005.0Mhz (7*429.3), XFX 680i SLI LT, OCZ Reaper 6400 @ 546.4Mhz CL4-4-3-1
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Prio=Echtzeit, MaxMem=600, Pagefile=512MB 
OS: Win XP






Und hier noch ein 32MB Screen mit meinem E4400 der eigentlich für die RAM-Takt Liste entstanden ist 


3Ghz - 32M - 65nm 2MB L2

SPI-32M: 17m59.610sec
Cpu: E4400 @ 3007.9Mhz (10*300.8), XFX 680i SLI LT, OCZ Reaper 6400 @ 501.4Mhz CL3-3-3-2
Tweaks: - 
OS: Win XP


Für Single-Channel, keine Tweaks und schlechte Subtimings eigentlich  gar nicht so übel


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. August 2008)

**Update**

Sehr schöne Arbeit


----------



## Chrisch (26. August 2008)

*1M 4500Mhz*

*10,031s* 

*Board:* DFI LP DK P45-T2RS Plus
*Prozessor:* Intel E8600 @ 4.5Ghz (500x9)
*RAM:* 1GB Crucial Ballistix PC2-6400 @ 500Mhz 4-4-4-6
*BS:* Windows XP x86 SP2
*Tweaks:* Syscache




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. August 2008)

So,dann hab ich mal die ersten 8er vernascht.

32m 4Ghz     
11m 54,141Sek

Board: GA-P35-DS3
Prozessor: E7200 @ 4Ghz (8,5x471)
RAM: 2GB Aeneon Xtune PC2-8500 @ 471Mhz 4-4-4-4
BS: Windows XP Prof. SP2 32 bit
Tweaks: Maxmem 600, Waza, Echtzeit, Dienste und Explorer aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------------------------------------
32m 3,6Ghz  
13m  0,125Sek

Board: GA-P35-DS3
Prozessor: E7200 @ 4Ghz (7,5x480)
RAM: 2GB Aeneon Xtune PC2-8500 @ 480Mhz 4-4-4-4
BS: Windows XP Prof. SP2 32 bit
Tweaks: Maxmem 600, Waza, Echtzeit, Dienste und Explorer aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. August 2008)

**Update**


----------



## Schnitzel (30. August 2008)

Ich werd die Tage auch nochmal 2,4 und 3Ghz testen.
Allerdings schlägt bei den niedrigen Taktraten der Cache der 8xxx viel mehr durch,da wird es schwierig welche hinter mir zu lassen.


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. August 2008)

Mit dem halbierten L2-Cache meines Q9300 bin ich wie du sehen kannst auch ganz gut dabei, ich bin gespannt was bei dir herauskommt.


----------



## Schnitzel (31. August 2008)

Als ersten Wert hab ich 18m 19,328Sek.
Bin aber den Speicher noch am optimieren.
Aber für dich wirds nicht reichen.
Mein Speicher macht,wenn überhaupt,deine 1200Mhz nur mit ganz bescheidenen Latenzen.

32m 3Ghz
15m 3,984Sek

Board: GA-P35-DS3
Prozessor: E7200 @ 3Ghz (7x429)
RAM: 2GB Aeneon Xtune PC2-8500 @ 536Mhz 5-5-4-4
BS: Windows XP Prof. SP2 32 bit
Tweaks: Maxmem 600, Waza, Echtzeit, Dienste und Explorer aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An 2,4 Ghz hab ich mir die Zähne ausgebissen,da war der erste run der beste.
Ich hab bei meinem Board ziemliche Probleme zwischen 370 und 415 Mhz zu booten,das ist das reinste Glücksspiel.


32m 2,4Ghz
18m 19,328Sek

Board: GA-P35-DS3
Prozessor: E7200 @ 2,4Ghz (6x400)
RAM: 2GB Aeneon Xtune PC2-8500 @ 500Mhz 5-5-4-4
BS: Windows XP Prof. SP2 32 bit
Tweaks: Maxmem 600, Waza, Echtzeit, Dienste und Explorer aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (13. September 2008)

**Update**
@Schnitzel: Gute Zeiten, Danke für den Editierungs-Hinweis!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. September 2008)

Da super pi nun endlich unter vista funktioniert o.O



D!str(+)yer
C2D 6750 @ 3600MHz (450x8)
P5Q Deluxe
4GB OCZ Reaper @ 1080MHz 5-5-5-15

1M: 14,726s

32M: 14m 25,457s


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. September 2008)

> 4. Die Screens müssen somit den eigentlichen Pi-Run, CPU-Z und *Memset* enthalten, um gültig zu sein!



Ich kann die Ergebnisse so leider nicht eintragen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. September 2008)

o.O die latenzen sieht man doch auch auf dem 2ten CPU-z screen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. September 2008)

So, auf wunsch jetzt mit memset, wobei memset teilweise nicht reichtig ausliest, weswegen ich das sinnlos finde!
(engegen der memset angabe hab ich DDR2 und nicht 3!)


D!str(+)yer
C2D 6750 @ 3600MHz (450x8)
P5Q Deluxe
4GB OCZ Reaper @ 1080MHz 5-5-5-15

1M: 14,523s

32M: 14m 14,163s


----------



## PiSA! (14. September 2008)

so hier meiner eigentl. nur cpu oc
aber ganz ok find ich

Edit:
PiSA!
C2D 4400 @ 3000MHz (300x10)
Asus P5K
4GB Corsair @ 800MHz 5-5-5-15

1M: 19.187s

Neues Bild eingefügt


----------



## Hyperhorn (17. September 2008)

**Update**
@D!str(+)yer: Hat sich doch gelohnt, deine neuen Zeiten sind noch ein Stück schneller.  Memset ist deshalb Pflicht, weil auch Subtimings (die CPU-Z nicht anzeigt) einen starken Einfluss auf die Berechnungszeit haben können. Zudem kann man so evtl. verbuggte oder _seltsame_ Läufe in der Tendenz besser einschätzen.

@PiSA!: Auch wenn mich jeder neue Eintrag in der Liste erfreut kann ich dich nicht eintragen, weil eben das besagte Programm Memset auf dem Screen fehlt...


----------



## SeLecT (24. September 2008)

4000Mhz und gleich der schnellste 

*1M* 4,0 Ghz

*11,297*s

Board: P5E3 WS Pro
Prozessor: E8600 @ 4,0Ghz (10x400)
RAM: 2GB DDR3-1800 @ 800Mhz 6-5-5-12
BS: Windows XP Prof. SP3 32 bit
Tweaks: ---


----------



## Schnitzel (24. September 2008)

Respekt.


----------



## SeLecT (24. September 2008)

Danke... mehr ist leider aber gerade nicht drin... Mal sehen, vllt tweake ich da noch nen bissl was 

Edit:

Hmm, war doch noch was möglich  

*1M* 4,0 Ghz

*11,282*s

Board: P5E3 WS Pro
Prozessor: E8600 @ 4,0Ghz (10x400)
RAM: 2GB DDR3-1800 @ 800Mhz 6-5-5-12
BS: Windows XP Prof. SP3 32 bit
Tweaks: Maxmem, Echtzeit


----------



## Schnitzel (24. September 2008)

Das ist so ziemlich das Ergebnis das ich mit meinem E7200 bei 500Mhz mehr takt erreiche.
Sch...Cache.
Aber vielleicht ist bald Nachschub in sicht.


----------



## SeLecT (24. September 2008)

Ich "wunder" mich aber, warum das ganze so flott ist. Das ist noch nicht mal ein Bench-OS oder großartige Tweaks.


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. September 2008)

**Update**

@SeLecT: Der Speicher ist nicht ohne, 800 MHz 6-5-5-12 benchen hier die wenigsten.


----------



## SeLecT (25. September 2008)

Weiß nur leider gar nicht mehr welcher Speicher es genau war  Aber sind schon Sahnestücke!


----------



## PiSA! (26. September 2008)

**UPDATE**

PiSA!
C2D E4400 @ 3000MHz @ 1.32V
ASUS P5K
4Gb Corsair XMS2 6400 @ 800MHz 5-5-5-12 @ 1.9V

*1M*  19.125 s


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. September 2008)

**Update**


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2008)

Mal wieder was von mir.
Zwar kein Durchbruch aber immerhin persönliche Rekorde:

32m 3,6Ghz     
14m 21,156Sek

Board: Abit IP35
Prozessor: Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz (9x400)
RAM: 2x512MB Crucial Ballistix PC5300 @ 600Mhz 6-6-6-18
BS: Windows Vista SP1 64 bit
Tweaks: Hoch, Virtualisierung aus, klassisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1m 3,6Ghz     
14,368Sek

Board: Abit IP35
Prozessor: Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz (9x400)
RAM: 2x512MB Crucial Ballistix PC5300 @ 600Mhz 6-6-6-18
BS: Windows Vista SP1 64 bit
Tweaks: Hoch, Virtualisierung aus, klassisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (29. September 2008)

**Update**


----------



## DopeLex (21. Oktober 2008)

So Hyperhorn, die neue Super32m Runde ist eröffnet, hehe: 

Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme
Prozessor: Intel E8300 (luftgekühlt)
RAM: OCZ Platinum DDR3-1800 CL8 (2x1GB)
BS: Windows Server 2008 Standard
Tweaks: Explorer.exe, Dienste, autostart, tw. OCXTweaker

* 32M* 2400Mhz
17m 28,023s DopeLex (C2D E8300 400*6)

* 32M* 3600Mhz
12m 06,762s DopeLex (C2D E8300 600*6)

*32M* 4000Mhz
11m 09,541s DopeLex (C2D E8300 572*7)

*32M* 4500Mhz
10m 05,487s DopeLex (C2D E8300 600*7.5)


3Ghz hab ich erstmal außen vor gelassen, da bin ich ja noch 1.  Also, dann will ich was sehen, das Rampage ist ne gute Basis.


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. Oktober 2008)

**Update**
Kopliment, richtig gute Ergebnisse! 

Mein Rampage ist immer noch in der OVP.


----------



## DopeLex (21. Oktober 2008)

Danke, bin jetzt gerad dabei noch bissle was mit ocxtw. auszuprobieren - konnte mein 4,5Ghz Ergebniss heut ja noch mal verbessern auf 10,05 -> vorher hatte ich ne 10,08. Mal sehen was dass bei den niedrigen Taktraten so bringt.  

Wenn du mehr Zeit hast, musst du dich mal durchringen dass Ding auszupacken, ich bin vollends überzeugt. Meins läuft 608Mhz 30h PrimeStabil Bild 1 | Bild 2 (dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr).


----------



## DopeLex (22. Oktober 2008)

Hab noch mal wieder nen kleines Update parat:

Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme
Prozessor: Intel E8300 (luftgekühlt)
RAM: OCZ Platinum DDR3-1800 CL8 (2x1GB)
BS: Windows Server 2008 Standard
Tweaks: Explorer.exe, Dienste, autostart, tw. OCXTweaker

*32M* 2400Mhz
17m 25,465s DopeLex (C2D E8300 400*6)
*
32M* 3000Mhz
14m 17,017s DopeLex (C2D E8300 500*6)
* 
32M* 3600Mhz
12m 04,641s DopeLex (C2D E8300 600*6)
*
32M* 4500Mhz
10m 03,221s DopeLex (C2D E8300 600*7.5)

MfG DopeLex


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Oktober 2008)

So,ich hab gerade einen E8400 ergattert.
Mal schauen ob ich die Liste mal ein bisschen Aufmischen kann wenn ich das Ding kennengelernt habe.


----------



## Hyperhorn (24. Oktober 2008)

**Update**
@DopeLex: 
@Schnitzel: Ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## DopeLex (24. Oktober 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> **Update**
> @DopeLex:


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Oktober 2008)

Hab gestern auch mal SPi32M mit WinServer und 65nm/4MB CPU getestet 

*3Ghz - 32M* - 65nm 4MB L2

SPI-32M: *16min 10.388sec*
Cpu: *E6600 @ 3003.9Mhz* (9*333.8), XFX 680i SLI LT, OCZ Reaper 6400 @ 500.7Mhz CL3-3-3-1
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, MaxMem=800, Copy Waza CDT-IV
OS: WinServer08


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. Oktober 2008)

**Update**
@mAlkAv: Bei der Effizienz geht sogar noch ein Stück, aber der RAM = !
War nebenbei gesagt auch Zeit, dass mich mal jemand in der 3 GHz 32M/65nm-Kategorie ablöst...


----------



## mAlkAv (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin noch am testen, allerdings ist WindowsServer auch ein ganz anderes paar Schuhe und der FSB auch ziemlich lahm


----------



## adler93 (28. Oktober 2008)

*adler93
SPI-1M*: 20,810
*Cpu:* Intel Core2Duo E6400 2Mb Cache 65nm @ 3000,14MHz
*Ram:* Infineon/Aenon DDR2 667 @ 750Mhz mit 6-6-6-20 Timings.
*Tweaks:* ICQ, Steam, Firewall usw. aus. Nur SuperPI offen.
*Beweis:* abload.de - Bilderupload
Bs: Ms Vista


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. Oktober 2008)

@adler93: Kann leider nicht eingetragen werden, weil du Memset vergessen und das "PI calculation is done"-Fenster weggeklickt hast. 

Neuheit in der Liste:
Core i7-Ergebnisse werden *lila 
*


----------



## darkniz (31. Oktober 2008)

Tweaks: 2*16K, Echtzeit, Maxmem, ERAM, Dienste + Explorer aus
Sys: E8500, MSI P45D3 Platinum, 2*1GB OCZ Platinum PC12800
OS: Win Server 2003

*2400 MHz* (400*6)

1M: 19.125s
32M: 17m 37.953s


*3000 MHz* (400*7,5)

1M: 15.328s
32M: 14m 41.359s


*3600 MHz* (400*9)

1M: 12.796s
32M: 12m 38.625s


*4000 MHz* (421*9,5)

1M: 11.531s
32M: 11m 52.547s


*4500 MHz* (444*9)

1M: 10.266s
32M: 10m 42.453s


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. Oktober 2008)

**Update**


----------



## Speedoo (3. November 2008)

*4Ghz - 1M*

SPI-1M: *11.562s*
Cpu: Q9550 @ *4007.9* (8.5*471.5), Asus Striker II Formula 
Ram: Transcend PC8500 CL5 @ 565.9Mhz 5-3-3-3 2T
Tweaks: Dienste + Explorer aus + Echtzeit
OS: Win XP SP3

 Memset : (zeigt falschen Chipsatz und MHz an).


----------



## Speedoo (3. November 2008)

*4Ghz - 32M*

 SPI-32M: *12m 14.625s*
 Cpu: Q9550 @ *4008.6* (8.5*471.6), Asus Striker II Formula  
Ram: Transcend PC8500 CL5 @ 557.4Mhz 5-3-3-4 2T
 Tweaks: Dienste + Explorer aus + SPI Tweaker
 OS: Win XP SP3

Memset : (zeigt falschen Chipsatz und MHz an)


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. November 2008)

Es geht eigentlich auch nur um die Subtimings... Die sollte dein System doch anzeigen?
RAM-Teiler, Chipsatz etc. liest CPU-Z meist besser aus.


----------



## Speedoo (3. November 2008)

OK habe nach gebessert, wenn Chipsatz und MHz nicht so wichtig sind der Rest ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (4. November 2008)

**Update**
@Speedoo: Thx für Screens inkl. Memset. Übrigens ein schönes 4GiB-Kit, das 5-3-3-3/4 bei den Frequenzen mitmacht.


----------



## natu (4. November 2008)

Hi,

4500MHz 32m

32M: 9m 54,640s
Tweaks: 2*16K, einige Dienste deaktiviert,OCX SPI Tweaker,Reg Tweaks,MAXMEM 512,ERAM
System: E8600 600*7,5, Asus Rampage Extreme, 2*1GB Cellshock PC14400
OS: Win XP SP2 bench OS

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=spi32m4500mhzw76m.jpghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/spi32m4500mhzw76m.jpg

abload.de - Bilderupload

MFG natu


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. November 2008)

**Update**
Glückwunsch zum ersten sub10m-Eintrag!


----------



## Speedoo (8. November 2008)

Ein kleines Update war noch möglich! diesmal kurz unter 4000 MHz.

*4Ghz - 32M*

 SPI-32M: *12m 08.328s*
 Cpu: Q9550 @ *3991.9* (8.5*469.6), Asus Striker II Formula  
Ram: Transcend PC8500 CL5 @ 555.0Mhz 5-3-3-4 2T
 Tweaks: Dienste + Explorer aus + SPI Tweaker (weiter Optimiert)
 OS: Win XP SP3

Memset : (zeigt falschen Chipsatz und MHz an)


----------



## Hyperhorn (8. November 2008)

**Update**


----------



## Chrisch (13. November 2008)

*4000MHz 32m*

*32M:* 9m 51,063s
*Tweaks:* keine
*CPU:* Core i7-920 @ 4Ghz (19x211)
*Board: *Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
*Ram: *2*1GB OCZ DDR3-1333 @ 633Mhz 7-7-7-21-1T
*OS:* Win XP SP2 (32bit)


----------



## DopeLex (21. November 2008)

Hab mal nen E4400 auf mein Rampage geschnallt:

Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme
Prozessor: Intel E4400 (luftgekühlt)
RAM: OCZ Platinum DDR3-1800 CL8 (2x1GB)
BS: Windows Server 2008 Standard
Tweaks: Explorer.exe, Dienste, autostart, Waza CDT-IV

*32M* 3600Mhz
13m 13,951s DopeLex (C2D E4400 400*9)

MfG DopeLex


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. November 2008)

**Update**
Ich habe Chrisch Ergebnis mal mit Vermerk eingetragen, obwohl Memset fehlt. Bekanntermaßen funktioniert das noch nicht so richtig mit i7, FELIX arbeitet selbst noch dran. 
@all: Nach Möglichkeit aber dennoch mit Memset arbeiten, es ist aus Gründen der Fairness nach wie vor verpflichtend für die Liste.


----------



## Noodels87 (2. Dezember 2008)

3000 MHz *1M* und *32M*

Hier mal meine ergenisse

Q6600 333x9 = 2997 MHz

Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3P

Windows XP SP3


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Dezember 2008)

**Update**
@Noodels87: Beim nächsten Mal bitte noch zusätzlich mit dem Memory-Fenster von CPU-Z. 

*Anlässlich meines kleinen Jubiläums (1.000 Beitrag) einfach mal ein "Dankeschön" an die Teilnehmer in diesem Thread, der seit Anfang an auch mein Lieblingsthread @ PCGHX ist.
Bisher gab es viele sehenswerte Ergebnisse, Kopf-an-Kopf-Duelle und fairen Sportsgeist zu sehen. Damit haben wir es mit mehr als 18.000 Hits zum zweiterfolgreichsten Thread im gesamten Benchmark-Unterforum gebracht! Einfach weiter so...*


----------



## mAlkAv (3. Dezember 2008)

Der 3DM06 Thread wird wohl erstmal unerreichbar bleiben, aber vielleicht wird der Abstand demnächst noch verkürzt


----------



## DopeLex (5. Dezember 2008)

Wir tun unser Bestes.


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Dezember 2008)

Immerhin haben wir es ins Heft geschafft, im Gegensatz zu den 3DMark'lern. 


DopeLex schrieb:


> Wir tun unser Bestes.


Ich auch 

System:
Intel Core i7-920 ES
Biostar Tpower X58
3 x 2 GiByte Corsair DDR3-1600 CL8 (Subtimings: tRRD = 4, tWR = 4, tWTR = 4, tRTP = 4, tRFC = 45-59)
Win XP SP2 x86

Tweaks: 16K (2-10x), Diagnose-Boot --> Also gar nicht getweakt, sind wirklich nur "initial runs" und Orientierungshilfen 
Sonstiges: Memset startet leider nicht/ auf Grund des hohen CPU-Multis @ 4 GHz außerhalb der +/- 5 MHz-Toleranz, Effizienz ist wegen des niedrigen Speichertakts mittelmäßig (zum Vergleich: Run @3,9 GHz/ 780 MHz 7-7-7-20, 2T: 9m 35,422s )


*1M
2400 MHz: 16,890s
3000 MHz: 13,500s
3600 MHz: 11,250s
4000 MHz: 10,125s*

*32M
2400 MHz: 14m 46,485s
3000 MHz: 12m 05,344s
3600 MHz: 10m 16,984s
4000 MHz: 9m 31,672s*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich konnte trotz wenig Zeit zum Testen etwas nachgelegen, aber da ist an und für sich immer noch viel Potenzial vorhanden. Leider sind mit dem Setup kaum hohe RAM-Taktraten hinzubekommen, einige deutlich schnellere Runs (schätzungsweise 9m 00s - 9m 05s @ 4GHz) sind bereits bei 633 MHz irgendwann gefreezt. 
Bitte nicht wundern, warum CPU-Z verschiedene Angaben macht (z.B. 3000 MB statt 6144 MB beim letzten Mal oder Core i7 und dann wiederum Core i7-920); das liegt wohl an der getweakten .ini, es ist zu 100% das gleiche Setup gewesen. Beim nächsten Mal mit 1.49 werde ich darauf achten.
Im Moment scheint sich Tool-technisch (noch Beta-Phase) für den i7 was zu tun, damit man die Subtimings unter Windows auslesen kann. Das Ändern soll allerdings nicht möglich sein. 

Intel Core i7-920 ES
Biostar Tpower X58
3 x 2 GiByte Corsair DDR3-1600 CL8 (Subtimings: tRRD = 4, tWR = 4, tWTR = 4, tRTP = 4, tRFC = 4x-5x) [tRFC bin ich mir im Moment nicht 100%ig sicher --> wird nachgetragen )
Win XP SP2 x86
Tweaks: 16K (2-15x), maxmem=600, LSC=1, Diagnose-Boot

*32M
2400 MHz: 14m 33,218s
3000 MHz: 11m 51,250s
3600 MHz: 10m 09,484s
4000 MHz: 09m 14,485s*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (20. Dezember 2008)

*4000MHz 32m*

*32M:* 9m 17,949s
*Tweaks:* keine
*CPU:* Core i7-920 @ 4Ghz (20x200)
*Board: *Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
*Ram: *3*1GB TRS DDR3-1066 @ 1000Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T
*OS:* Win Vista SP2 (32bit)


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. Dezember 2008)

**Update**

*Wichtig: CPUTweaker ist ab sofort für Core-i7-Systeme verpflichtend*, ein entsprechender Hinweis wurde am Thread-Anfang ergänzt.
Dazu habe ich MemSet 3.5 durch MemSet 3.6 ersetzt und CPUTweaker als Anhang hochgeladen, als zusätzlicher Service für euch auch noch schnell auf Viren gescannt.


----------



## Chrisch (26. Dezember 2008)

***update**

4000MHz 32m*

*32M:* 9m 09,672s
*Tweaks:* Syscache
*CPU:* Core i7-920 @ 4Ghz (20x200)
*Board: *Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
*Ram: *3*1GB TRS DDR3-1066 @ 1000Mhz 8-8-8-24-1T
*OS:* Win XP SP3 (32bit)


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. Dezember 2008)

**Update**
Schön! 
Wenn ich die Zeiten unter Berücksichtigung der RAM-Settings so vergleiche, habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Biostar-Board zumindest nicht langsamer ist als das Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5.


----------



## Chrisch (27. Dezember 2008)

ich werde nachher mal testen was bei rum kommt wenn ich mit 600Mhz 6-6-6 laufen lasse 

Wobei ich auch nicht so sehr getweakt habe wie du, müsste ich also mal ausprobieren


----------



## Chrisch (29. Dezember 2008)

und noch ein

***update** 

4000MHz 32m*

*32M:* 9m 05,875s
*Tweaks:* Syscache
*CPU:* Core i7-920 @ 4Ghz (20x200)
*Board: *Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
*Ram: *3*1GB TRS DDR3-1066 @ 1000Mhz 8-8-7-20-1T
*OS:* Win XP SP3 (32bit)


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. Dezember 2008)

**Letztes Updates des Jahres**

Es gibt mal wieder eine Änderung bezüglich der Farbcodes:
Phenom-II-CPUs sind eine neue Kategorie und bekommen dementsprechend einen eigenen Farbcode, die alten Athlons und Netbursts sind ab sofort grau. Farblich gesehen bedeutet das also:

*Alle Athlon und Netburst-Architektur-Varianten*
-->
*Alle Athlon und Netburst-Architektur-Varianten*
*Alle Phenom II-Varianten

Damit ist die Liste ganz ausdrücklich auch für Phenom-II-Ergebnisse offen! 
*


Chrisch schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch nicht so sehr getweakt habe wie du, müsste ich also mal ausprobieren


Der Effekt von 16K hält sich in Grenzen, maxmem ohne CW ist ehrlich gesagt auch für die Katz. Insofern darfst du deinen 1. Platz in der 4000 MHz/ 32M-Kategorie vorerst mal behalten, bis ich etwas mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (6. Januar 2009)

Mein erster Versuch:

3000MHz 1m

1M: 17,301s
Tweaks: Avast ausgeschaltet, Core3 zugewiesen
CPU: Q6600 333x9
Board: Gigabyte P35-DS3
Ram: 2*1GB DDR2 800 4-4-4-15
OS: Vista SP0

EDIT: Bild hochgeladen


----------



## Pffzzhh! (6. Januar 2009)

Und hier mein Zweiter:

3000MHz 32m

32M: 17m 23,858s
Tweaks: Viele Hintergrundprogramme ausgeschaltet, Zugehörigkeit auf Core3, andere Programme auf andere Cores zugewiesen
CPU: Q6600 333x9
Board: Gigabyte P35-DS3
Ram: 2*1GB DDR2 800 4-4-4-15
OS: Vista SP0


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch noch einen bevor jetzt endgültig doch mein E8500 im anrollen ist.

*3,6Ghz 32m*
*13m 39,172s
*
*Board:*      GA-P35-DS3
*Prozessor:* E6700 @ 3,6Ghz (7x515)
*RAM:*        2GB Aeneon Xtune PC2-8500 @ 515Mhz 5-5-4-4
*BS:*          Windows XP Prof. SP2 32 bit
*Tweaks:*   Maxmem 600, Waza, Echtzeit, Dienste und Explorer aus.


----------



## Hyperhorn (7. Januar 2009)

**Update**


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Januar 2009)

2MB L2-Cache FTW 



*3Ghz - 1M - 65nm 2MB L2*

SPI-1M: *18.250sec*
Cpu: *E4400 @ 3005.3Mhz* (9*333.8), Asus 750i P5N-D, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 601.1Mhz CL4-4-3-1 @ 2.23V
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, MaxMem=600, Olive Theme

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=59726&d=1231510715



*3Ghz - 32M - 65nm 2MB L2*

SPI-32M: *16min 08.875sec*
Cpu: *E4400 @ 3003.9Mhz* (9*333.8), Asus 750i P5N-D, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.8Mhz CL4-4-4-2 @ 2.23V
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, MaxMem=600, Olive Theme

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...takt-spi32m_e4400_3004mhz_16m08s875.jpg?stc=1


*3Ghz - 1M - 65nm 2MB L2*

SPI-1M: *15.454sec*
Cpu: *E4400 @ 3603.9Mhz* (9*400.4), Asus 750i P5N-D, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.7Mhz CL4-4-3-1 @ 2.23V
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, MaxMem=600, Olive Theme

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=59728&d=1231510715


----------



## Hyperhorn (10. Januar 2009)

**Update**
Wie es der Zufall will, habe ich gestern bei Freeocen vorbeigeschaut und mir schon gedacht, dass hier bald was übles aufschlagen wird. 
In 32M an den E6600 vorbei, sehr schön!


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Januar 2009)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> In 32M an den E6600 vorbei, sehr schön!



Bei 2.4Ghz und 3.6Ghz reichts dazu leider nich ganz ^^
Meinen E6600 werd ich jetzt aber zum Vergleich bei exakt den selben Settings auch nochmal testen


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Januar 2009)

Kleines Update, ich hoffe nächstes mal knacke ich die 16min 


3Ghz - 32M - 65nm 2MB L2

SPI-32M: *16min 02.984sec*
Cpu: *E4400 @ 3004Mhz* (9*333.8), Asus 750i P5N-D, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.8Mhz CL4-4-4-2 @ 2.23V
Tweaks: MaxMem=600, Olive Theme, Speicherverbrauch=35MB, Copy Waza
OS: WinXP

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-cpu-takt-32m_e4400_3003mhz_16min02sec984.jpg


----------



## Hyperhorn (13. Januar 2009)

**Update**
Echt genial, vor allem weil der FSB-Takt recht niedrig ausfällt. 

*Edit:* Bald haben wir die 20.000 Hits erreicht!


----------



## mAlkAv (13. Januar 2009)

Mehr geht auch leider nicht bei dem Takt weil der E4400 nur mit 9er und 10er Multi arbeiten mag.
Bei 3.6Ghz läuft dann aber auch 9x400Mhz.


----------



## mAlkAv (21. Januar 2009)

Damit der Thread nicht auf Seite 2 verschwindet bzw. nicht noch irgendwann vom 3DMarkVantage Thread überholt wird, habe ich mal meinen E6600 zum Vergleich mit exakt denselben Settings wie den E4400 gebencht 

Fazit: lediglich 15 Sekunden bringt der doppelte L2-Cache 


3Ghz - 32M - 65nm 4MB L2

SPI-32M: *15min 47.703sec*
Cpu: *E6600 @ 3003.8Mhz* (9*333.8), Asus 750i P5N-D, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.8Mhz CL4-4-4-3 @ 2.25V
Tweaks: MaxMem=600, Olive Theme, Speicherverbrauch=35MB, Copy Waza
OS: WinXP

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=64505&stc=1&d=1232578393




Test mit 6x500Mhz kommt dann als nächstes


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. Januar 2009)

Wow, wie immer ein klasse Ergebnis. 

Schade, dass ich meinen E6600 momentan nicht mehr habe. (--> Familiäre _Dauerleihgabe_) Bei dem Abstand hätte ich doch durchaus Lust und mittlerweile die passenden Resthardware, nachzulegen.
Naja, Zeit und so... 

Bevor der Thread auf Seite 2 landet, pinne ich ihn schnell an. Aber das bleibt unter uns.


----------



## DopeLex (22. Januar 2009)

Da werd ich dann jetzt mal mit nem Q6600 nachziehen, mal schauen was ich mit dem und DDR3 noch erreichen kann.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Januar 2009)

Ich schaffe es momentan nicht mit meinem E8500 die Zeiten vom E7200 zu unterbieten.Bestenfalls komme ich auf Gleichstand.
Eigentlich sollte der Cache doch noch ein bisschen Schub bringen.


----------



## DopeLex (29. Januar 2009)

Dann musst du eben mehr optimieren.


----------



## mAlkAv (3. Februar 2009)

Hier noch eine kleine Verbesserung für die 3Ghz

3Ghz - 32M - 65nm 4MB L2

SPI-1M: *16.687sec*
Cpu: *E6600 @ 3003.9Mhz* (6*500.7), Asus 750i P5N-D, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.8Mhz CL4-4-3-1 @ 2.27V
Tweaks: MaxMem=600, Olive Theme, Speicherverbrauch=35MB, Copy Waza
OS: WinXP

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...festem-cpu-takt-1m_e6600_3003mhz_16sec687.jpg



Erstaunlicherweise lief SPi32M mit 6x500Mhz nicht schneller als mit 9x333Mhz, daher habe ich für die Kategorie vorerst keine Verbessrung parat


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. Februar 2009)

**Update**

Thread ist übrigens nun angepinnt.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Februar 2009)

Ich versuche mal mitzumachen 
sry wenn irgentwas falsch ist ,ist eben erst mein erster Versuch
P5q-pro,XP.OCZ Platinium800@1000 2,16v




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ist alles okay so

@Hyperhorn
Danke ich hab da so meine Probleme
3005*,5 ich Depp *

*Hyperhorn Edit:* Zip inkl. Bmp ist umständlich zum Nachgucken --> Ich habe den Screenshot umgewandelt und als Jpeg angehängt


----------



## Hyperhorn (7. Februar 2009)

**Update**
Für den ersten Versuch ist das doch nicht schlecht. 
Was die Mhz angeht:
Bis 0,4 wird abgerundet, sprich bis xx05,4 MHz wird nichts vermerkt. Darüber (effektiv bis xx10,4 MHz) wird das Ergebnis zumindest eingetragen - allerdings mit einem entsprechenden Hinweis aus Fairnessgründen.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2009)

Okay ich teste gleich noch mal 
und sry wenn ich wieder ein zip mache ich kriege es noch nicht anders hin verspreche aber mich zu bessern.

Dafür teste ich aber auch mal eine ganze Menge 2,4 3,0 3,6 mit ein E6600 (P5q-pro)
Und wenn die Nacht reicht 4,0 4,5 mit ein E8600 mit verschiedenen rams.  (P5n-d)


----------



## Hyperhorn (7. Februar 2009)

Ja klar, du kannst dir ruhig Zeit lassen und dann mehrere Ergebnisse hochladen.  Ich schätze, dass du beim Hochladen lediglich am bmp-Format scheiterst. Öffne die bmp-Datei und speichere sie als jpeg ab; das geht bereits mit Paint und sorgt nebenbei dafür, dass die Bilder deutlich weniger Speicherplatz benötigen. Als jpeg sollte das Hochladen keine Probleme bereiten.
Falls das nicht klappt und du weitere Hilfe beim Uploaden brauchst, kannst du mich per PN anschreiben.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2009)

Ein mal zum testen 

P5q-pro
Cell Shock @1200 @2,36v
OS:Win XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man ist schon spät zwei mal das gleiche CPU-Z
Morgen wird es besser das mit dem bild klappt ja schon,sry
Und den Vcore auch auf Auto naja man kann ja nicht immer an alles denken.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2009)

Sry für doppelpost aber uber die ändern funktion kann ich kein bild hochladen.
ASUS P5Q- pro
Cell Shock @ 1000 @ 2.36v
OS:Win XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2009)

UPDATE

HiHi,ich komme
ASUS P5q-pro
Cell Shock @1000@2,36v
OS: Win XP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt sogar mal mit gefixten Vcore.
Die nächsten kommen dann als Sammlung,aber der war zu gut den mußte ich los werden.

*UPDATE kommt um eins*(Besser)


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2009)

So aber jetzt 

*UPDATE*

ASUS P5Q-pro
_Cell Shock_*@1200* @2,36
OS Win XP 
*2,4Ghz*  1m+32m




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS P5Q-pro
_Cell Shock_*@1200* @2,36v
OS Win XP
*3,0Ghz*  1m+32m




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HiHi glaube das kann sich sehen lassen 

Und noch mal sry für die ganzen vorherigen aber so ein Tag ist ganz schön lang.Können gelöscht werden.

@Hyperhorn
Wie kann ich bei den anderen Super Pi (HWbot) mitmachen ?
Wenn man das überhaupt darf ?


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Februar 2009)

Ich wusste gar nicht dass das P5Q so effizient ist, wenn man bedenkt dass das OS (scheinbar) nicht optimiert wurde


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2009)

Und hier mal 3,6Ghz

Asus P5Q-pro
_Cell Shock_ *@1200* @2,36v
OS Win XP
*3,6Ghz* 1m+32m




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal für den Anfang aber da geht bestimmt noch was.

@mAlkAv
Außer das ich den Rechner neu zusammengebaut habe und nicht viel drauf ist,ist es ein Standardrechner.
OS ist noch nicht optimiert,aber das kann ich ja noch machen.
Ich habe noch drei weitere sys mal schauen was die so leisten
*ASUS P5n-d mit E8600*
*GIGABYTE N650SLI-DS4L mit E4300* 
*ABIT IP35-Pro mit E6850*

Und an den 14,015 komm ich nicht dran vorbei, du ahnst gar nicht wie lange ich probiert habe da drunterzukommen mehr wie gleichziehen war nicht drin.


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Februar 2009)

Naja, wenn man bedenkt wieviele Prozesse/Programme im Hintergrund noch laufen, ist es schon beachtlich.

Was die 14.015sec angeht muss ich deine Hoffnung leider vorerst zerstören; das Ergebnis war auch noch ziemlich alt mit anderem Board & RAM 


3Ghz - 32M - 65nm 4MB L2

SPI-1M: *13.953sec*
Cpu: *E6600 @ 3604.7Mhz* (7*515.0), Asus 750i P5N-D, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 609.8Mhz CL4-4-3-1 @ 2.27V
Tweaks: MaxMem=600, Olive Theme, Speicherverbrauch=35MB, OPB Clean
OS: WinXP

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...festem-cpu-takt-1m_e6600_3604mhz_13sec953.jpg

Dummerweise auch mit 2x CPU Reiter


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Februar 2009)

Hey,

nunja hievon habe ich keine Ahnung und wiess auhc nicht was das SuperPI ansich bedeutet.

ich habe mal meine CPU laufen lassen..

920`er @ 3,6Ghz 24/7 Settings..

*3600Mhz ---> 11,521s*

gut oder schlecht ??


----------



## Aerron (8. Februar 2009)

SuperPi 1 M 4000 MHz .....11.522 Sec 


SuperPi 1M 4500 MHz ..... 10.281 sec 

E8600 
XFx 780 I SLI 3 way SLI 
Corsair Dominator PC 8500 @ 533 Mhz 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## SeLecT (8. Februar 2009)

*1M* 4,5 Ghz

*10,062*s

Board: P5E3 WS Pro
Prozessor: E8600 @ 4,5Ghz (10x450)
RAM: 2GB DDR3-1800 @ 833Mhz 6-5-5-15
BS: Windows XP Prof. SP3 32 bit
Tweaks: Maxmem, Echtzeit


----------



## marcil (11. Februar 2009)

hey 
so hab jetzt auch mal den Super Pi bei 1M durchlaufen lassen 

das Ergebnis ist 12,972sek

kann mir einer sagen ob das Ergebnis gut ist???

in  der signatur sind meine Computerdaten


----------



## mAlkAv (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,
du hast leider das eigentliche Theme/Ziel verfehlt. Hier geht es darum bei einer festen Taktstufe einen möglichst effizienten und damit schnellen SPi Run hinzulegen.
In deinem Fall wären also 3.6Ghz oder 4.0Ghz eine Option.

Wenn es um die absolute Geschwindigkeit geht versuchst du es lieber in diesem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot/155-hwbot-superpi-1m-rangliste.html


----------



## Jason22 (11. Februar 2009)

Schade, keine 3,2GHz -.-'


----------



## mAlkAv (11. Februar 2009)

Naja, wenn 3.2Ghz laufen kannst du ja sicherlich auch problemlos mit 3.0Ghz testen.
Bei zu vielen Abstufungen wäre die Liste auch viel zu unübersichtlich 



Edit: Danke True Monkey, habs auch grad gemerkt


----------



## True Monkey (11. Februar 2009)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Warum denn 3.2Ghz wenn dein Ergebnis schon mit 3700Mhz+ war?
> 
> Am besten du liest dir erstmal den Startpost inklusive der Regeln durch


 

Das sind zwei verschiedene 

marcil

Jason22


----------



## SeLecT (14. Februar 2009)

*32M* 3,6 Ghz

*10m 15,500s*

Board: Biostar TPower X58
Prozessor: i7 920 @ 180*20
RAM: 3GB DDR3-1600 @ 720Mhz 7-7-7-24
BS: Windows XP Prof. SP3 32 bit
Tweaks: --


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Februar 2009)

**Update**

*Wichtig:* Leider vergessen sehr viele von euch, Memset und/oder CPUTweaker auf den Screenshot zu packen.  Diese Ergebnisse habe ich nun allerdings eingetragen, die Schrift ist in der Liste allerdings nicht mehr gefettet. (Das gilt auch rückwirkend!) Neben fehlenden Memset/CPUTweaker sind auch Ergebnisse betroffen, die außerhalb des Bereichs +/- 5 MHz liegen, aber noch innerhalb der +/- 10 MHz-Toleranz.
Ich hoffe, dass ich damit einen fairen Kompromiss gefunden habe.




True Monkey schrieb:


> @Hyperhorn
> Wie kann ich bei den anderen Super Pi (HWbot) mitmachen ?
> Wenn man das überhaupt darf ?


Wenn du bei Hwbot für PCGHX an den Start gehen willst, empfehle ich dir diese Anleitung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html
Bei Hwbot kannst du Ergebnisse für alle gängigen Benchmarks eintragen, Super Pi 1M und 32M sind lediglich zwei davon.

@Aerror: Der 4.500 MHz/1M-Run bietet überhaupt keine Information zu Speichertakt/-latenzen - das werde ich auch in Zukunft nicht eintragen.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Februar 2009)

Hy,
hat Hyperhorn das Regiment abgegeben oder bist du nur einmal mit der Sense hier durch?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2009)

^^Das ist (war) Hyperhorn 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/43188-neuer-admin-bei-pcgh-extreme.html


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Februar 2009)

achso.
Jetzt muss er sich nur noch überlegen wie er hier auftritt,wird sonst sehr verwirrend.
Anscheinend hat er ja zwei Login's.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Februar 2009)

Der Hyperhorn-Account besteht in letzter Konsequenz seit 2004 und musste lediglich nach dem Übersiedeln von PCGH in ein eigenes Forum neu angelegt werden.
Der PCGH-Account kam erst später dazu. Seit der Umsiedlung sind mittlerweile schon eineinhalb Jahre vergangen, in denen sich meine Funktion über die eines normalen Users hinaus entwickelt hat. 
--> PCGH_Stephan ist damit mein neuer Account, den ich nutzen werde.
Weitere Fragen dazu dann der Übersichtlichkeit halber im Akündigungsbereich (s. Link von True Monkey) oder per PN.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2009)

*Update*

ASUS P5Q-pro
_Cell Shock_@*1200* @2,36v
OS Win XP
Q6600 
*2,4 Ghz* 1m+32m




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS P5Q-pro
_Cell Shock_@*1144* @2,36v
OS Win XP
Q6600 
*3,0 Ghz* 1m




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Februar 2009)

**Update**


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

habs auch ma probiert allerdings noch in arbeit das ganze vorhaben...

*UPDATE*
Asus P5Q PRO
2*2 G.Skill 1000Mhz@1000Mhz
OS Xp Pro
E8500
4Ghz   1m

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...est-2-945-picture11054-super-pi-1m-4ghz2.html

hoffe alle angaben richtig bzw. korrekt für wettbewerb?

besser jetzt stephan!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. März 2009)

**Update**

Ja, das passt soweit. Denk beim nächsten Mal noch daran, das zweite CPU-Z-Fenster mit dem Reiter "Memory" zu öffnen.


----------



## mAlkAv (1. März 2009)

Schön dass der Thread wieder up-to-date ist 


Hier noch ein Ergebnis mit E6600 von meiner Seite:


*2.4Ghz - 32M* - 65nm 4MB L2

SPI-32M: *18min 53.563sec*
CPU: *E6600 @ 2004.3Mhz* (6*400.7), Asus 750i P5N-D, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 601.1Mhz CL4-4-4-3 @ 2.25V
Tweaks: MaxMem=600, Olive Theme, Speicherverbrauch=35MB, Copy Waza
OS: WinXP

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=79321&stc=1&d=1235908672


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

UPDATE

Asus P5Qpro
2*2GB G.Skill1000Mhz@1000Mhz
OS XP Pro
E8500
4Ghz 32m

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - der blaue blitzs Alben: oc test 2 - Bild

ma mein system freimachen von müll und die anderen geschwindigkeiten testen 
das des hier weitergeht,lol


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

noch eins
Update
Asus P5Q PRO
2*2GB G.Skill1000Mhz@1000Mhz
OS XP PRO
E8500
3,6Ghz 1m+32m


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2009)

Wenn du den Beitrag erstellst hast du etwas tiefer ein Kästchen "Anhänge verwalten".
Wenn du da drauf klickst kannst du die Dateien anwählen die du hochladen willst.


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

@ schnitzel:jetzt hat es auch der doofe gefunden, glaube ich!
danke
und es funst auch noch 
jetzt müssen nur noch meine zeiten besser werden.


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

UPDATE

Asus P5Q Pro
2*2 G.Skill1000Mhz@1000Mhz
OS XP PRO
E8500
3Ghz 1m+32m


Update 


Asus P5Q PRO
2*2GB G.Skill1000mhz@1000mhz
OS XP PRO
E8500
2,4Ghz 1m+32m


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

@ true -- das macht süchtig 

UPDATE
Asus P5Q PRO
2*2GB G.Skill1000mhz@1052
OS XP PRO
E8500
4Ghz 1m


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. März 2009)

Hier mal was von mir!

*1M/4000MHz: 11,578s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
RAM: 4*1GB OCZ Reaper 1200@1068
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9650 (445*9)
OS: XP Pro SP3


----------



## der blaue blitz (8. März 2009)

wann werden denn die listen aktualisiert???

dumme frage, schlaue antwort


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. März 2009)

**Update**

@mAlkAv: Zum RAM sage ich jetzt mal gar nichts. 
@der blaue blitz: Sorry, im Moment habe ich nur sehr wenig Zeit. Daher hat es ein paar Tage mit dem Update gedauert. Ich bitte um Verständnis. 
@schnitzel: Danke, dass du geholfen hast!


----------



## der blaue blitz (15. März 2009)

@PCGH_Stephan: überhaupt kein problem, wollte nicht drängen oder nerven,


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. März 2009)

Mal ein paar Ergebnisse, nachdem ich das Rampage Extreme seit August besitze und bis zu diesem Samstag nicht einmal die Packung geöffnet habe. 

Darf ich vorstellen: Meine ersten Core 2 @ DDR3-Runs für die Liste. 

*32M @ 2.400 MHz: 17m 18,812s
32M @ 3.000 MHz: 14m 17,766s*
Tweaks: 16K n-fach, 16K @ 0,109s, Pagefile 512-512 @ D, spi.exe @ Z, CW 1248/1024K D Z, maxmem=640, LSC=1, numproc=2 , pciclock, Affinity Core 0, Prio Hoch, Explorer Kill, Dienste + Prozesse deaktiviert, Luna Green, Boot @ Last known good conf., Diagnostic = Default, int. OPBCleaner
Sys: Core 2 Duo E8600, Asus Rampage Extreme BIOS 0301, 2 x 1 GiByte CSX Diablo DDR3-2000 (Micron D9GTR)
OS: Win XP SP2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der 3-GHz-Kategorie hat mein erster Versuch leider nicht ganz zur Spitze gereicht, der Abstand ist aber denkbar knapp und deswegen IMO auch ganz interessant für die Liste. Zeigt halt nur wieder, dass reines Multi-Anheben nicht ausreicht. 400 MHz vs. 500 MHz FSB ist schon ein Unterschied. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird gleich eingetragen...


----------



## DopeLex (31. März 2009)

Man Man, da muss ich wohl nochmal ran in d. 2,4Ghz Kategorie (da haste mich ja schon) und bei 3Ghz auch nochma ran. Aber deine Rams laufen gleich nochma ne ecke besser - wird schwierig - da muss ich wohl auch mal mein BenchXP entstauben und kucken was da so geht. 

PS: hast ja noch son altes BIOS - hast du (war das) zufällig auch das Unknown-CPU-Bug-BIOS fürs Rampage?


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2009)

Mal ein Paar zwischendurch....

ASUS P5Q-pro
_Cell Shock_@*1200* @2,36v
Q9650
OS Win XP
*2,4Ghz* 1m+32m



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS P5Q-pro
_Cell Shock_ 
Q9650
OS Win XP
*3,0Ghz* 1m



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS P5Q-pro
_Cell Shock@*1200 *@2,36v_
Q9650
OS Win XP
*3,6Ghz* 1m



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS P5Q-pro
_Cell Shock@*1200 *@2,40v_
E8600
OS Win XP
*4,5Ghz* 1m+32m



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




fortsetzung folgt..........


----------



## DopeLex (31. März 2009)

Als Tipp: du solltest mal die ganzen Dienste ausschalten, den Autostart aufräumen und die Speicherverwaltung ändern - dann sind gleich mindest. nochmal (bei den 32m Run's) 30 Sekunden oder mehr an Verbesserung drin.


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2009)

^^Jepp bei den 32m sehe ich schlecht aus.....mach ich....Danke


----------



## fuzz3l (31. März 2009)

Also hau ich auch mal meine Ergebnisse raus, sind beides 32m Läufe.
Tweaks:
- XP SP2 Bench Edition powered by fuzz3l 
- Dienste aus
- 2x16k laufen lassen
- CopyWazzaa 300MB 256kb c->d->c

System:
E8600 @ 3600Mhz oder halt 4500 Mhz
2GB Mushkin DDR3-1800 GTS
Asus Rampage Extreme 0701

3600Mhz: 11.59:891min


4500Mhz: 9.59:891min


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. März 2009)

*1M @ 3600MHz: 12,875s

32M @ 3600MHz: 13m 21,703s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
RAM: 4*1GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DDR2-1200
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9650 (450*8)
OS: XP Pro SP3


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. April 2009)

**Update**
Dankeschön für die Neuzugänge, endlich wieder was los hier im Super-Pi-Wettbewerb! 

Wäre allgemein ganz nett, wenn die Waza-Fraktion etwas mehr Infos angeben könnte - Waza sagt nicht allzu viel aus, wie ihr wisst. Nicht falsch auffassen bitte...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. April 2009)

1M@ 3000 MHZ 13,768 
32M Programmabsturz


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. April 2009)

**Update**

Falls dein System stabil läuft, handelt es sich bestimmt um ein Konfigurationsproblem, denn Super Pi und Vista vertragen sich nicht allzu gut. Möglicherweise hilft dir das weiter: Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt (Das Deaktivieren des Audio-Dienstes sollte bereits ausreichen)


----------



## Tomateeeee (2. April 2009)

so mal mein 1m durchlauf ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=90669&stc=1&d=1238679726


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. April 2009)

Du musst dich entscheiden: Entweder 4.000 MHz oder 3.600 MHz, außerdem sollte CPUTweaker (alternativ Memset) auf dem Screen zu sehen sein.
So kann ich das Ergebnis leider nicht eintragen.


----------



## Tomateeeee (2. April 2009)

oops ganz vergessen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. April 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> **Update**
> 
> Falls dein System stabil läuft, handelt es sich bestimmt um ein Konfigurationsproblem, denn Super Pi und Vista vertragen sich nicht allzu gut. Möglicherweise hilft dir das weiter: Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt (Das Deaktivieren des Audio-Dienstes sollte bereits ausreichen)




hatte ich gelesen und gemacht
hat aber nicht gereicht (lief nur etwas weiter aber nicht bis zum ende)
laut Prime 95 ist es stabil und auch in 2 Games nach jeweils ca. 2 Stunden keine Probleme (GTA4 und Supreme Commander) und zwar auf sogar 3,2 GHZ wenn er sich automatisch Hochtaktet 153x21

MFG SchumiGSG9

PS: ich hatte 150x20 und nicht 200 x15 (macht das eigentlich einen Unterschied ?)

**Update**

*1M: 13,603s SchumiGSG9 (i7-920 150*20)
**32M: 11m 58.723s SchumiGSG9 (i7-920 150*20)* diesmal lief CPU-Z und Co. nicht während des 32M Benchmarks
Spy Bot, Anti Vir, Internet, Sound, Windows Audio in services.msc abgeschaltet, Arbeitsspeicher besser eingestellt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. April 2009)

**Update der Liste**

Das 32M-Ergebnis kann ich leider nicht eintragen, weil das "PI Calculation is done"-Fenster weggeklickt wurde. 


SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> PS: ich hatte 150x20 und nicht 200 x15 (macht das eigentlich einen Unterschied ?)


Für Super Pi ist der Referenztakt was die Leistung betrifft im Gegensatz zum FSB vernachlässigbar, allerdings leitet sich nach wie vor der RAM-Takt davon ab. Für die Stabilität ist der Referenztakt auch sehr wichtig, für die Liste sollte das aber keine Bedeutung haben. Kurzum: Ich persönlich würde den Referenztakt wählen, bei dem ich das Optimum aus dem Arbeitsspeicher herausholen kann.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. April 2009)

ja gut werde es nochmal versuchen

musste es wegklicken um CPU-Z und Co zu starten denn ich hatte mal alles was stören könnte abgeschaltet auch spy bot search and destroy und anti vir usw.(vorher natürlich Internet abgeschaltet)


----------



## Tomateeeee (5. April 2009)

hoffe ich darf wegen 10 mhz mehr mitmachen  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=91594&stc=1&d=1238927332


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

^^Geh wieder auf 210...dann bist du im soll....3995 hatten wir doch so

5 Mhz abweichung sind erlaubt


----------



## Tomateeeee (5. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Geh wieder auf 210...dann bist du im soll....3995 hatten wir doch so
> 
> 5 Mhz abweichung sind erlaubt



hab ich jetzt kein bock zu


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. April 2009)

könntest den Speicher dann auch gleich noch auf CL 7-7-7-18 setzen sollte auch besser werden dadurch

bzw. 6-6-6-18 wenn es der selbe sein sollte den ich habe Spannung dann auf 1,66 Volt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2009)

mist -.-
habe eben vergessen was für memset mit auf den screen zu packen, sons wär ich jetzt erster


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. April 2009)

@D!str(+)yer

Ich glaube ne Liste für einen Takt von 4,2GHz gibt's hier nicht! (schau auf die erste Seite) 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. April 2009)

Exakt - entweder 4,0 oder 4,5 GHz (und dann wie erwähnt bitte noch mit Memset/CPUTweaker).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. April 2009)

ich hab gar nicht gesehen, das der turbomodus noch an war -.-
Den hatte ich eigentlich ausgestellt....


----------



## El-Hanfo (14. April 2009)

ASUS P5B
MDT 4GB DDR2-800@686
E6600
OS Win 7 x64 Beta
2,4Ghz 1M+32M

1M :        21.600s
32M: 20m 23.482s


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. April 2009)

Ergebnisse, aus denen nicht einmal der RAM-Takt (Teiler) und die Hauptlatenzen hervorgehen, werden nach wie vor nicht eingetragen. Sorry


----------



## El-Hanfo (14. April 2009)

Mist, vielleicht wiederhole ich es irgendwann nochmal...  

MfG


----------



## El-Hanfo (15. April 2009)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> ASUS P5B
> MDT 4GB DDR2-800@686
> E6600
> OS Win 7 x64 Beta
> 2,4Ghz 1M+32M


Da hat sich leider noch nichts dran geändert
RAM: @686Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T 
Teiler 1:1

1M:  21.600s
32M:20m 21.932s

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. April 2009)

**Update**

Ist eingetragen, allerdings nicht gefettet und mit dem Vermerk versehen, dass Memset fehlt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2009)

Update

*1M @ 4500MHz: 10,266s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
RAM: 4*1GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DDR2-1200
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9650 (500*9)
OS: XP Pro SP3


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2009)

**Update**

Der Fairness wegen: Mein eingetragenes 32M/2,4 GHz-Ergebnis (Core 2) ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber da ich bei Gelegenheit wieder für meine Lieblingskategorie testen will, lade ich vorerst kein besseres Ergebnis hoch.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (11. Mai 2009)

*1M @ 3003MHz: 18,270s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3
RAM: 4*1GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 1066
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q8200 (429*7)
OS: Vista 64Bit Ultimate

http://www.abload.de/img/1mn159.jpg


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Mai 2009)

**Update**
Da sieht man mal wieder wie Cache-lastig 1M ist, Danke für das Ergebnis. Selbst mit Optimierungen wäre man nicht einmal ansatzweise im Bereich der E8x00er. In 32M lässt sich das durch richtiges Tweaken besser kompensieren.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2009)

1m 4000 mhz  *11,546*
ASUS P5Q-pro
Cell Shock 800@1200 2,36v
OS Win XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Mai 2009)

**Update**

Man merkt anhand der CPU-Spannung (sofern sie denn einigermaßen richtig ausgelesen wird), dass du Wakü-Nutzer bist.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2009)

^^upps ....habe ich vergessen zu dem Takt zu ändern.........ist normal für 4,75 Ghz  (4Ghz macht der Core mit 1,25v)

Wakü ist seit vorgestern auf dem Board


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Mai 2009)

Update:

*1M @ 4000MHz: 11,532s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
RAM: 4*1GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DDR2-1200
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9650 (500*8)
OS: XP Pro SP3


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Mai 2009)

**Update**

Schönes Ergebnis, über 0,05s bei etwas niedrigerem CPU-Takt herausgeholt. Weiter so!


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2009)

Wie ich sehe sitze ich mit meinem E7200 noch ganz gut im Geschäft.
Leider hab ich noch nicht wirklich Zeit gefunden mich meinem E8500 zu widmen,
momentan bin ich mehr mit den 3D-benchmarks und meinen AGP Karten beschäftigt.
Und auf was halbherziges hab ich auch keine Lust.
Aber kommt Zeit - kommt Zeit.


----------



## ich558 (16. Mai 2009)

so jetzt gehts aber los
e6700@3,6ghz  (bei last um die 70°<--einmal und nie wieder)
1m: 15,197s


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2009)

Update:

*1M @ 3600MHz: 12,797s

32M @ 3600MHz: 13m 15,375s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
RAM: 4*1GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DDR2-1200
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9650 (480*7,5) / (450*8)
OS: XP Pro SP3


----------



## ich558 (16. Mai 2009)

*Update:*
e6700@3600mhz

1m: 15.082 _vorher: 15.197_


----------



## theLamer (17. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht zählt der ja... (komm nich auf 2,4 GHz, weil er den Referenztakt nicht genau setzt und durch den Multi ne relativ hohe Abweichung entsteht...)

i7-920 @ 2400 MHz
1M: 16,875s

Tweaks: Nur vorher 2x 16k laufen lassen

Latenzen hab ich mal willkürlich so gesetzt, da geht aber noch einiges


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Mai 2009)

**Update**

@Blechdesigner: Netter 1M, bei 32M ist noch einiges drin.

@ich558: Es werden nur Ergebnisse eingetragen, wenn das "PI calculation is done"-Fenster nicht weggeklickt wird und die einzelnen Loops auf dem Screenshot zu sehen sind. Sorry...

@theLamer: Score ist eingetragen samt Vermerk zum etwas zu hohen CPU-Takt.
Da geht natürlich noch einiges, ganz sicher. Meine ganzen Core-i7-Scores in der Liste sind wie gesagt gar nicht optimiert und daher keine Messlatte. Zum Orientierung: Bei 4000 MHz/32M sind mit einem optimalen Setup <8m 40s möglich.


----------



## ich558 (20. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> **Update**
> 
> @Blechdesigner: Netter 1M, bei 32M ist noch einiges drin.
> 
> ...




OMG NEIN
Gibt es einen Grund warum das Fenster zu sehen sein muss? Ich meine ist es dann schwieriger den Score zu manipulieren?
Wie auch immer; ihr mach die Regeln- was für mich heißt noch mal zu benchen
Auch wenn ich jetzt vom Thema abweiche aber sind mit dem e6700 auch kutzzeitig 4GHz möglich?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Mai 2009)

Sicherlich macht es das Betrügern nicht leichter, aber die gibt es bei PCGH Extreme hoffentlich nicht. 
Der Hauptgrund liegt darin, dass man anhand der Loops verschiedene Layouts (primär 32M) erkennen und teilweise Rückschlüsse auf die Tweaks ziehen kann. So kann man gegebenfalls analysieren, zwischen welchen Loops die meiste Zeit liegenbleibt oder gutgemacht wird. Zudem kann man anhand der Informationen ("Real Memory" etc.) noch ein, zwei Dinge herausfinden.
Davon abgesehen ist diese Transparenz auch für Hwbot und andere OC-Listen erforderlich, insofern kann man es als Standard bezeichnen.

Mit einem E6700 sind mit guter Kühlung sicherlich 4 GHz möglich, mit Luftkühlung ist das allerdings recht unwahrscheinlich. Das ist ein Grund, warum ich hauptsächlich Ergebnisse mit niedrigem CPU-Takt hochlade: Durch die längere Laufzeit lassen sich Tweaks beim Testen besser herausarbeiten, gleichzeitig verlagert sich der Schwerpunkt automatisch auf die Tweaks, da FSB- und Speichertakt durch einen minimalen CPU-Multiplikator limitiert sind. Einige Spannungen können zudem niedrig gehalten werden.

*Benutze bitte noch Memset oder CPU-Tweaker für die Screenshots!*


----------



## ich558 (20. Mai 2009)

So jetzt aber

Mein neuer Rekord!

e6700@3,6Ghz:  _1M: 14,882s_ 

Tweaks: Vista Sidabar und Object Doch deaktiviert; TuneUp Utilities 2009

edit:OMG nicht schon wieder!!! Jetzt ist es echt nicht mehr lustig!!! Drei mal CPU-Z geöffnet und bei allen die CPU Infos gelassen *knirsch*. Kannst du BITTE die Ram, Mainboard usw. Infos von meinem vorherigem Post nehmen (die haben sich nicht verändert!!!) oder darf ich einen dritten Versuch starten (bitte nicht^^)?


----------



## El-Hanfo (20. Mai 2009)

E6600@3.6GHz: 1M 14.383s

@ich558: braucht der wirklich so viel Spannung, um den Run durchzustehen?

MfG


----------



## ich558 (20. Mai 2009)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> E6600@3.6GHz: 1M 14.383s
> 
> @ich558: braucht der wirklich so viel Spannung, um den Run durchzustehen?
> 
> MfG



Ich glaube nicht aber mein Mainboard ist ziemlich schlecht (Asus P5B)
Wenn ich die Spannung etwas niedriger setzte, start der Pc nicht mehr (auch reseten bringt nichts mehr nur noch Batterie vom Board entfernen damit er alle Einstellungen vergisst). 
Bei höherer Spannung bzw. FSB ist es das selbe- 3,6Ghz ist die Grenze


----------



## ich558 (23. Mai 2009)

Sorry für Doppelpost aber jetzt passt alles
E6700@3,6Ghz--_1M:14,746s_
Tweaks: ObjectDock/Sidebar deaktiviert;2 mal 16k laufen lassen; TuneUp 2009


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Mai 2009)

**Update**
--> Der Thread ist 500 Beiträge stark, als nächstes knacken wir die 30.000 Hits! 

@ich558: Idealerweise noch Memset oder CPU-Tweaker dazu - eingetragen ist es allerdings.

*Wichtig:* Wenn ihr Stromsparmechanismen (oder eine Auto-OC-Funktion) nutzt, wodurch der angezeigte Takt nicht dem entspricht, mit dem der Benchmark durchlief, steigt das Risiko, dass das Ergebnis nicht eingetragen wird. (Generell: Je mehr akurate Infos, desto weniger kann ich meckern^^)


----------



## Singler (25. Mai 2009)

Hmmm... wie wärs, wenn ihr die Ergebnisse unterteilt in AMD und Intel... denn, sind wir mal ehrlich, mit diesem Prozedere, wie ihr es durchzieht, lohnt es sich für AMDler nicht, hier mitzumachen, da die erreichbaren Werte - selbst der aktuellsten AMD-CPUs - wertetechnisch woanders liegen als die Intels.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Mai 2009)

Hier geht es zum Glück nicht um das _Lieblingsthema_ "AMD vs. Intel" sondern um Effizienz unter Berücksichtigung der Ausgangsbasis. Genau so wenig wie es eine Sockel-775-CPU es einem Core-i7-Chip aufnehmen kann, kann es ein Phenom II - trotzdem werden von ersteren fleißig Ergebnisse hochgeladen.
Dank der Farbcodes sieht man auf den ersten Blick, welche Ergebnisse auf die gleiche Architektur zurückzuführen sind. (Für einen fairen Vergleich muss man sowieso die Screens direkt miteinander vergleichen; Chipsatz, RAM, OS etc. spielen eine zu große Rolle)

Ich habe grundsätzlich kein Problem bei entsprechender Beteiligung neue Farbcodes oder Kategorien einzuführen, aber grundsätzlich soll es ja ums Tweaken gehen, nicht um die Marke.


----------



## Singler (25. Mai 2009)

Ich meinte eher ein Prozedere wie bei Sysprofile, wo ja die Werte - imo zu Recht - separat geführt werden, eben weil man die Prozessoren von Intel und AMD nicht miteinander vergleichen kann/sollte. 

Ausserdem spielt da auch eine "kleine" psychologische Komponente mit: Wieso soll ich als AMDler an einem Benchmark teilnehmen, wenn ich genau weiß, dass ich dort bei einer gemeinsamen Liste hinter fast jedem Intel stehe. 

Im Fall Sysprofile jedoch kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten, den momentan "zwanzigschnellsten" AMDler zu haben, auch wenn mir klar ist, dass die Platzierung mit eingerechneten Intel eher zwischen 100 und 200 läge.

Daher würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du eine kombinierte Doppel-Liste machst.

Quasi eine Tabelle für AMDs und Intels mit ihren jeweilen Platzierungen innerhalb dieser Listen UND dazu eine Gesamtplatzierung zu setzen. Also in etwa so:


AMD
1. (3) Blu
2. (5)BluBlu
3. (6) BluBluBlu

Intel
1. (1) Bla
2. (2) BlaBla
3. (4) BlaBlaBla

So kann man mit einem Blick sehen, wie man im Vergleich zu seinem "Prozessorgenossen" steht und wie man global abschneidet.

PS: Ich kann leider eh nicht teilnehmen, weil mein Takt - wieso auch immer - bei 3214 liegtund damit nicht zugelassen wäre, fände diese Unterteilung nichtdestotrotz  sinnvoll.


----------



## ich558 (29. Mai 2009)

@PCGH_Stephan: Ich glaube es wäre besser gewesen mal die Einleitung zu lesen Habe mir nämlich nur einen Screen angesehen- auf den kein MemSet zu sehen war^^

PS: Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein aber mein CPU ist ein e6700, kein e6600


----------



## mAlkAv (4. Juni 2009)

@Singler: Hier geht es doch nicht um einen Vergleich zwischen AMD und Intel Prozessoren oder  um eine Gesamtrangliste.
Das einzige was für dich interessant sein sollte ist der Vergleich zu gleichartigen CPU's. Mit einem E21xx liegt man z.B. auch am unteren Ende, aber dafür gibt es ja die Farbcodes.
Deinen X4 955 kannst du im übrigen doch einfach auf 3000MHz(+/- 5MHz) laufen lassen um hier teilzunehmen. Ein paar neue AMD Ergebnisse machen den Thread sicherlich gleich noch etwas interessanter.




@ich558: Also ich kann im ersten Post von Hyperhorn nur Beispielscreens mit Memeset sehen


----------



## websmile (4. Juni 2009)

1M 4GHz
Tweaks Echtzeit, 2x16k
11,5s


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juni 2009)

**Update**
Der erste Beitrag hat die 50.000-Zeichen-Grenze gesprengt.  Auf die Schnelle wurde der Abschnitt "Changelog" ausgelagert. Wenn ich etwas Zeit habe, wird die Liste effizienter gestaltet und aufgeteilt. Mich nervt es, dass nach einer Umstellung der Linkstruktur die alten Ergebnisse so in die Breite gehen. Vielleicht ergänze ich dann noch Stück für Stück mehr Details zu den einzelnen Scores, z.B. mit Speichertimings inkl. -takt:
*xx,xxxs Nickname (CPU FSB*Multi/ DDRX-XXX tCL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS Command Rate)* -Link-

@Singler: Es gibt jetzt schon insgesamt zehn Einzellisten (1M + 32M bei fünf Frequenzen), durch seperate Listen wären es zwanzig. Dazu gibt es wie mAlkAv erwähnt hat die Farbcodes. Die sind sicher nicht perfekt (da derzeit z.B. nicht zwischen einem E7x00 und E5x00 unterschieden wird), wer sich aber ein bißchen mit Super Pi auskennt, wird wissen, dass ein Phenom (II)/Athlon 64 nicht mit einem Core i7/2 konkurriert, genauso wenig wie es bei einem Pentium 4 oder Celeron 4x0/E1x00 der Fall ist.

@ich558/mAlkAv: Die ersten beiden Bilder müsste ich mal lokal hochladen, im Moment sind sie ja leider nur sichtbar, wenn man dem Link folgt. Im Zuge der erforderlichen Generalüberholung werde ich sehen, was sich machen lässt.

@ich558: Danke für den Hinweis, jetzt ist der E6700 korrekt benannt.


----------



## x1nghui (4. Juni 2009)

So jetzt bin ich mal dran^^

Core2Duo E8400 @ *4GHz*
Asus Maximus II Formula
G.Skill 2x 2GB DDR2 1100MHz CL5 @ 556

*Super PI 1MB: 11,847s*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ich hoffe der screen passt, wenn nicht, dann mach ichs einfach nochmal


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juni 2009)

Das ist nur ein winzig kleines Thumbnail-Bild, auf dem sich nichts erkennen lässt. Davon abgesehen sieht es brauchbar aus, weil Memset und CPU-Z/CPU dabei ist. Mit CPU-Z/Memory wäre es noch besser.^^


----------



## x1nghui (4. Juni 2009)

loool ich depp abload geht hier ja ned...
sry hiernochmal in groß


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juni 2009)

**Update**


----------



## websmile (4. Juni 2009)

Hmm, da bin ich zu spät dran, ich hab gesehen das es ja auch ein 4,5GHz Segment gibt und hab mal ein 3D Profil geladen, deshalb ist die CPU-Spannung auch etwas hoch
1M 4,5GHz
Optimierung Echtzeit und 2x16k, Firewall ausgeschaltet und AV deaktiviert
10,25s
Gruß


----------



## mAlkAv (6. Juni 2009)

Kleines Update, eigentlich nicht der Rede wert 


3.6Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *12.500sec.*
Cpu: *E8300 @ 3605.3Mhz* (7*515), EVGA 780i SLI, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.9Mhz CL4-4-3-1
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Prio=Echtzeit, MaxMem=600, Silber Theme, Syscache, 2. Kern, OPBClean
OS: WinServer 2003


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2009)

Woran liege es eigentlich das die Zeitspanne bei 1M mit z.B. 3,6GHz zwischen 12 und 38 Sekunden liegt?
Ist der Cache so ausschlaggebend das eine solch hohe Spanne entsteht oder spielen Faktoren wie Fertigung, MB und RAM auch eine entscheidende Rolle?


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Juni 2009)

Der P4 mit 38 sek ist der einzige in der ganzen Gruppe der keine Core-Architektur hat,also liegt die eigentlich Spanne zwischen 12 und knapp 20sek.
In erster Linie hängt das mit dem verwendeten Prozessor zusammen.
Was bei Superpi in 1M und 32m zählt ist cache.
Mit einigen Ausnahmen sind die kompletten Ergebnisse von oben nach unten nach Cachegröße geordnet.

Der Ram,das MB und tweaks spielen sicher auch eine Rolle was ja in den listen auch teilweise zu sehen ist.
Die besten tweaker haben sich auch mit eigentlich schlechteren CPU's unter die Meute der 6MB-Cache CPUs gemischt.
Aber in erste Linie ausschlaggebend ist halt der Cache.


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Juni 2009)

Und noch ein Update:

4Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *11.281sec.*
Cpu: E8300 @ 4000.3Mhz (8*500), EVGA 780i SLI, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.0Mhz CL4-4-3-1
Tweaks: Dienste aus, Prio=Hoch, 2. Kern, 2x 16k, MaxMem=600, BenchWin, Silber Theme, 2. Kern, OPBClean
OS: WinServer 2003


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Juni 2009)

**Update**

@mAlkAv: tWRWR? 

Im Moment ist das Rampage Extreme nicht im Einsatz, weshalb ich vorerst keine neuen Core-2-Ergebnisse erzielen werde. Daher geht nun mein bester 2,4-GHz-Run an die Öffentlichkeit. Unter 17m 10s sind möglich. Ich weiß auch schon, wo noch Leistung auf der Strecke geblieben ist. 

*32M @ 2.400 MHz: 17m 13,985s*
*Tweaks:* x*64/x*128K x*1M, 16K @ 0,109s, Pagefile 512-512 @ D, spi.exe @ Z, CW 1248/1024K D Z CDT-Reverse L6 1248/1024K D Z, maxmem=640, LSC=1, numproc=2 , pciclock, Affinity Core 1, Prio Hoch, Explorer Kill, Dienste + Prozesse deaktiviert, Luna Green, Boot @ Last known good conf., Diagnostic = Default, int. OPBCleaner
*Sys:* Core 2 Duo E8600, Asus Rampage Extreme BIOS 0301, 2 x 1 GiByte CSX Diablo DDR3-2000 (Micron D9GTR)
*OS:* Win XP SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Juni 2009)

Schöner Run 
Wollte eben schon mal bei XS nach ein paar Vergleichswerten gucken, aber dort hat sich noch kein anderer Wolfdale in diese Taktregionen verirrt  




PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> **Update**
> 
> @mAlkAv: tWRWR?



Ja, hat leider nicht ganz raufgepasst, ist aber natürlich wie beim anderen Run auch =2 
In SPi 32M kommen von mir hoffentlich auch bald neue Ergebnisse


----------



## ich558 (10. Juni 2009)

_*Update*_

*1M@3,6Ghz*: 14.719s
*Tweaks*: Sidebar,Objectdock,Hintergrundbild deaktiviert; TuneUp 09; Taskmanager einige Prozesse beendet
*OS*: Vista 32bit SP2

MfG
ich


----------



## ich558 (10. Juni 2009)

Etwas zu voreilig

*Update im Update*

*1M@3,6Ghz*: 14,626s
*Tweaks*: siehe oben + Internetverbindung getrennt


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Juni 2009)

ich558 schrieb:


> Etwas zu voreilig
> 
> *Update im Update*
> 
> ...



Schalte doch nächstes mal noch Speedstep aus, dann kann man den CPU Takt besser nachvollziehen.
Und ich nehme an es sollen 3,6GHz sein


----------



## ich558 (10. Juni 2009)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Schalte doch nächstes mal noch Speedstep aus, dann kann man den CPU Takt besser nachvollziehen.
> Und ich nehme an es sollen 3,6GHz sein



Danke für den Hinweis
Das mit Speedstep ausschalten ist gar keine schlechte Idee bei nächsten mal


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Juni 2009)

Kleines Update.
Erstaunlicherweise bricht die Zeit bei 600MHz RAM Takt auf über 16.7xxsec ein, wahrscheinlich mag das Board den 2:3 Teiler nicht. Daher lief der Run auch nur mit 520MHz und 4x 1GB.
Die Zeit ist daher noch etwas verbesserungswürdig 


2.4Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: *18.687sec.*
Cpu: *E8300 @ 2405.0Mhz* (6*400.8), EVGA 780i SLI, OCZ Reaper 9600+6400(4x1GB) @ 512.1Mhz CL4-4-4-4
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, 2x 16k, prio=high, maxmem=600, olive theme, syscache, aff=core2, opbclean
OS: WinServer 2003 (dt.)


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Juni 2009)

Und noch eins 
Etwas Zeit lässt sich noch gutmachen mit richtigem CDT und etwas mehr RAM Takt(~2sec). Leider funktioniert mein P5N-D 750i im Moment nicht, das hat nämlich eine etwas bessere SPi Performance und schafft auch die 600MHz RAM Takt 32M stable.



3Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 2MB L2


SPi-32M:* 15min53.953sec*
CPU: *E4400 @ 3003.7Mhz* (9*333.7), XFX 680i LT @ P33 BIOS, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 572.2Mhz CL4-4-4-3
Tweaks: BenchWin, pl&pl + eventlog on, silver theme, maxmem=600, pf=512(G), opbclean;
2x 16k, explorer kill, waza(1896MB G->F), prio=high, aff=core2;
spi G:, ram usuage=38.6MB, syscache-availableram diff=12MB
OS: WinServer 2003 (eng.)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...m-cpu-takt-spi32m_e4400_3004mhz_15m53s953.jpg




Und noch mehr E4400 Action 


2.4Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 2MB L2

SPi-32M:* 19min24.078sec*
CPU: *E4400 @ 2405.4Mhz* (9*267.3), XFX 680i LT @ P33 BIOS, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 572.7Mhz CL4-4-4-3

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...m-cpu-takt-spi32m_e4400_2405mhz_19m24s078.jpg



2.4Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 2MB L2

SPi-1M:* 22.578sec*
CPU: *E4400 @ 3005.3Mhz* (9*267.3), XFX 680i LT @ P33 BIOS, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 572.7Mhz CL4-4-4-1

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...estem-cpu-takt-spi1m_e4400_2405mhz_22s575.jpg



Tweaks wie oben, außer Waza beim 1M Run.


----------



## NoNameGamer (13. Juni 2009)

So, dann will ich auch mal mein erstes Ergebniss und das erste mit dem neuen Kernel 7 einstellen.

*
1M @ 4000 MHz EDIT: (4004,5 MHz - 200,2 x 20) : 10,265 *(Ungültig: _(4.015 MHz - 211,3 x 19,0) _: 10,281s) 
*Tweaks:* Alles unnötige beendet und vorher frisch aufgesetzt
*Sys:* Core i7 920 (D0), Foxconn Bloodrage (BIOS 6.00 PG), 3 x 2 GiByte Crucial DDR3 (Micron D9KPT) @ EDIT: 800,7 MHz 8-8-8-20 1T (Ungültig: 845,4 MHz 8-8-8-20 1T)
*OS:* Windows Vista Home Premium x64

EDIT:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=111839&stc=1&d=1244914500 

Ungültig:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=111739&stc=1&d=1244901953


*Bitte beachten*,auf dem Screenshot ist leider *kein CPUTweaker *zu sehen, denn leider will das Ding bei mir einfach nicht starten.

Hat das etwas mit dem Programm zu tuen, oder liegt das an einem anderen Problem? 



Da besteht aber immernoch Optimierungsspielraum, denn die Timings vom RAM sind leider noch nicht so ausgewogen und Vista scheint auch nicht umbedingt sehr optimal zu seien, der zweite Bildschirm kostet sicherlich auch noch ein paar zehntel Sekunden, wie wohl auch der Ziegel auf dem Mainboard. 

Leider will SuperPI jetzt erst gar nichtmehr starten, bzw. schmiert gleich ab, deswegen gibt es auch nur den einen 1M Run.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juni 2009)

Leider gibts da noch was.
Zitat Hyperhorn alias PCGH_Stephan


> 1. Der CPU-Takt muss 2400/3000/3600/4000/4500Mhz betragen, die maximale Toleranz beträgt 5Mhz!



Also hast du 10Mhz zu viel.


----------



## NoNameGamer (13. Juni 2009)

Habe das mal gerade oben editiert und einen anderen Run mit passender Toleranz eingefügt. 

Grrr, fande eigentlich den kleineren Multi geschmeidiger, ist aber auch blöd, dass man das nicht genau hinkriegen kann. 
Habe jetzt wieder den normalen Multi (20) genommen, jetzt passt es noch gerade in die Toleranz, aber auch nur gerade so.

Komischerweise ist der Run sogar noch schneller. Ob es am Hintergrund liegt?  


CPU-Tweaker zeigt bei mir immer: "ERROR! NOT FOR THIS CPU!" an, wodran könnte denn das liegen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Juni 2009)

**Update**

@mAlkAv: Gnarf, 0,001s.  Schade, dass mein P5K dieses seltsame Verhalten (kein Win-Boot) bei angehobener vMCH aufgezeigt hat. Wenn ich ganz viel Zeit habe, werde ich das nochmal ausbuddeln. 
@NoNameGamer: Wenn Super Pi bei dir unter Vista nicht korrekt läuft, liegt es wahrscheinlich am Audiodienst, den du deaktivieren musst. (siehe Link im Startbeitrag)
Woher das Problem mit CPU-Tweaker rührt, kann ich dir allerdings leider nicht sagen. Das Tool funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung sowohl mit dem Bloodrage samt unterschiedlicher BIOS-Versionen als auch mit Windows Vista x64 absolut problemfrei. Falls du CPU-Tweaker nicht zum Laufen bewegen kannst, dann probier mal Memset.


----------



## El-Hanfo (16. Juni 2009)

*Update*
Die 0.033s sind es mir wert 
1M: 14.350s
E6600@3.6GHz (9*400)
4GB DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 2T

MfG


----------



## ich558 (16. Juni 2009)

Upps sorry! Screen wird ja auch benötigt.
Eventuell obriges löschen.

**Mega Update** 

SuperPi-1M-e6700@3,6Ghz: 14,522 s 

Tweaks: Siehe bei den anderen+ alle Dieste beendet die möglich waren und ein neuer Kühler (Akasa Nero; Platz 2 PCGH Test--> thx PCGH)


----------



## mAlkAv (16. Juni 2009)

Du meintest wohl _14_.522 
Und Speedstep ist ja immer noch an


----------



## ich558 (16. Juni 2009)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Du meintest wohl _14_.522
> Und Speedstep ist ja immer noch an



Steht ja dort
Ist mir leider erst nach dem OC eingefallen. Bei mir heißt das auch nicht Speedstep und deshalb wusste ich nicht mehr was ich umstellen muss. Wollte deshalb nicht extra einen Neustart machen um es zu ändern. Kurz gegooglt und beim nächsten Update ist dann sicher "Speedstep" aktiviert


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Juni 2009)

**Update**
@ich558: Du bist bis auf weiteres vom Wettbewerb ausgeschlossen! Es handelt sich hier eindeutig um einen Fake, wenn man das Bild mal mit deinem vorherigen Bild vergleicht. Diese Einschätzung erlaube ich mir aufgrund folgender Umstände:

*ALLE* Loops sind exakt gleich schnell, bis auf den letzten, der dafür gleich um 0,104s kürzer ausfällt?
*ALLE* Fenster sind an der exakt gleichen Stelle inklusive des selten auftretenden Darstellungsfehlers im Super-Pi-Fenster?
Du lässt den Benchmark natürlich wieder exakt um die 11:09 laufen?

Wer sich selbst davon überzeugen will:
Alter Screenshot
Neuer Screenshot


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2009)

Oh man,wenn das bescheißen schon hier anfängt.


----------



## Oliver (18. Juni 2009)

Die Checksum ist auch identisch


----------



## mAlkAv (18. Juni 2009)

Oh man, das ist echt traurig. Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber wenn schon dann bitte richtig ...


----------



## ich558 (18. Juni 2009)

Omg ich glaubs nicht! Natürlich war das ein Fake! Ich wollt doch nur beweisen wie einfach das geht! Nach dem Update von dir hätte ich sofort das Ergebnis zurückgerufen! (wurde übrigens ganz einfach in Paint gemacht)
Heute ist mein neuer Kühler gekommen mit dem ich eingentlich höhere Taktraten erreichen wollte um auch in der 4Ghz Bereich zu kommern aber anscheinend kann ich mir das nun sparen- habs wohl ordentlich verbockt
Im Nachhinein wars natürlich eine dumme Idee
Sorry


----------



## mAlkAv (18. Juni 2009)

So einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Denn um SuperPi zu faken muss man es auch gut verstehen, wie z.B. die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Loops und die Aufteilung in die A,B,C Gruppen.



Edit:

Damit der Wettbewerb auch ein solcher bleibt:


2.4Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 2MB L2


SPi-32M: *19min22.859sec*
CPU: *E4400 @ 2005.4Mhz* (9*267.3), XFX 680i LT @ P33 BIOS, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 579.1Mhz CL4-4-4-3
Tweaks: BenchWin, pl&pl + eventlog on, silver theme, maxmem=600, pf=512(G), opbclean;
2x 16k, explorer kill, CDT(1896MB G->F; F->G), prio=high, aff=core2;
spi G:, ram usuage=38.6MB, syscache-availableram diff=10MB
OS: WinServer 2003

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...m-cpu-takt-spi32m_e4400_2405mhz_19m22s859.jpg


----------



## ich558 (18. Juni 2009)

Na klar muss man mehr machen um einen realistischen Fake machen aber der Aufwand war mir zuviel! Es sollte ja wie ich schon sagte nicht als Fake durchgehen! Nur rechnete ich mit dieser Aktion nicht gleich mit einem Ausschluss!
Dummerweise ist dies der einzige Wettbewerb im Forum bei dem ich mit meiner Hardware teilnehmen kann bzw. es in die Bestenliste schaffe (bei 3DMark06/Vantage habe ich keine Change).

Jetzt stellt sich bei mir natürlich sofort die Frage wann ich wieder teilnehmen darf? Stephan sagte ja "bis auf weiteres vom Wettbewerb ausgeschlossen" was glücklicherweise heißt nicht für immer

edit: @Stephan: Aus der Bestenliste hättest du mich aber nicht streichen müssen. Immerhin ware die echte Zeit hart erkämpft^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Juni 2009)

**Update**
@ich558: Weißt du, ich verstehe das einfach nicht. Ich update die Liste hier regelmäßig und sogar täglich wie gerade jetzt, wenn es meine Zeit zulässt - und das seit mittlerweile 20 Monaten. (Schau dich gerne mal in diesem oder anderen Foren um, welche OC-/Benchmarklisten solange von einer Person aktualisiert werden) Ich schaue mir jeden einzelnen Screen an, formuliere Regeln, mache mir die Mühe mit den Farbcodes, setze jeden einzelnen Link per Hand usw., und dann wird versucht, die Glaubwürdigkeit meiner gesamten Arbeit infrage zustellen, indem ein gefälschtes Ergebnis in die Liste eingeschmuggelt werden soll.

Im Prinzip geht es aber gar nicht um mich, sondern darum, dass sich jeder ehrliche Teilnehmer darauf verlassen kann, dass er es hier mit echten Ergebnissen zu tun hat, die von Leuten aufgestellt wurden, die zum Teil extrem viel Zeit in das Optimieren ihrer Ergebnisse investieren. Deswegen habe ich auch das alte Ergebnis entfernt. Scroll die lange Ergebnisliste herunter und sag mir, wie ich es diesen ganzen Teilnehmern gegenüber vertreten kann, dass jemand, der nachweislich ein Ergebnis manipuliert hat, weiterhin am Wettbewerb teilnimmt, so als ob nichts gewesen wäre.

Wie es in Zukunft mit der Teilnahme am Wettbewerb aussieht, werde ich mir überlegen, sobald mir die Sache nicht mehr ganz so übel aufstößt. Dieses Jahr wird es aber garantiert nichts mehr. Tut mir leid, aber aus besagten Gründen bleibt mir da keine Wahl.


----------



## ich558 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich kann Dich ja verstehen und es war wie schon gesagt eine Sch*** Idee von mir aber wenn ich jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr (evtl. etwas milder?) nicht mehr teilnehmen darf, könntest Du doch wenigstens mein altes, echtes Ergebnis stehen lassen. Dies zu entfernen ist eigentlich sinnlos.

Wie auch immer; ich click mich nach einer Antwort aus der ganzen Story und werde an den anderen Wettbewerben teilnehmen bis meine Frist vorbei ist!...cry
Danach jedoch wird ein Bech zu jeder Kategorie und zu fast jedem Tackt kommen! Da Du mir aber dann immer noch misstraust wirst du die sicherlich jeden Screen genausten betrachten.
Bis dahin
ich


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Juni 2009)

@ich558: Ich denke mal Stephan schaut sich jedes Ergebnis genau an. Aber du weißt ja selbst wie das ist, wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht; oder zumindest weniger.



An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal ein Lob an Stephan aussprechen.
Ich kann mir (wenigstens zum Teil) vorstellen wieviel Arbeit das Pflegen dieses Threads macht. Und dass du nicht nur einfach Ergebnisse in die Liste kopierst, sondern dir tatsächlich Zeit für jeden Run nimmst hat man schon von Anfang an gemerkt und zeugt natürlich auch von deiner Begeisterung für Super Pi.
Dieser Thread ist im übrigen auch mein Lieblingsthead im gesamtem Forum und natürlich würde man ein gutes Ergebnis am liebsten schon vorgestern in der Liste sehen, aber das ist ganz normal.
Ich möchte mich jedenfalls für jedes bisherige Update bedanken und freue mich auf alle weiteren.


Gruß


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur vorbehaltslos anschließen.
Meine Aktivität in diesem Thread ist zwar momentan - sagen wir mal - etwas eingeschränkt,
 weil ich hier 10 AGP-Karten für HWbot liegen habe.
Die muss ich erstmal durcharbeiten.
Und wenn ich etwas mache dann auch richtig, das dauert halt.
Also - "I will be back after 3D"


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Juni 2009)

Zuerst einmal Dankeschön an mAlkAv und Schnitzel. Ich hätte damals auch nicht gedacht, dass sich der Super-Pi-Wettbewerb so großer und vor allem andauernder Beliebtheit erfreuen wird.

Damit wir den letzten Vorfall abschließen können: Ich habe mit ich558 über PN gesprochen und er sieht seinen Fehler ein. Jeder Mensch begeht Fehler und hat eine zweite Chance verdient. Die wird ich558 auch bekommen und darf ab dem 1.1.2010 wieder am Wettbewerb teilnehmen.

Um in solchen Fällen zukünftig eine einheitliche Linie fahren zu können, werde ich gleich im Startbeitrag einen Hinweis ergänzen, wie in solchen Fällen zukünftig verfahren wird.


----------



## mAlkAv (29. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meine vorläufige Bestzeit bei 2.4GHz.
Zwischen meinem letzten Ergebnis(19m22s) und diesem liegen eine ganze Menge Runs die sehr viel Arbeit & Zeit gekostet haben - für die 19m16/15s hat es aber dennoch nicht gereicht.

Erster Schlüssel zum Erfolg war ein NB Vmod dank dem ich insgesamt 30MHz mehr RAM Takt fahren konnte bei "schlappen" 1.725V. Dieser hat aber insgeasmt nur 2-3s Zeitersparnis gebracht. Die anderen 2-3s gehen auf das Konto eines angepassten CW, bei dem die Differenz zwischen verfügbarem Speicher und Syscache nun endlich 0MB betragen hat.


Bei den Tests habe ich dann aber auch noch ein paar interessante Entdeckungen für mich gemacht.
So ist z.B. der 32M Run bei einer positiven Differenz aus verfügbarem Speicher und System Cache schneller als bei einer gleich großen negativen Differenz. Bei mir waren es 1s-1.5s bei einer Differenz von 10MB.
Ebenfalls interessant: nutzt man bei CW/CDT keine einzelne große Datei sondern einen Ordner mit vielen kleinen(so wie er auch mit dem OCX Tweaker erstellt wird) lässt sich der SysCache, sofern er zu groß ist, durch nachträgliches löschen einzelner Dateien auf den gewünschten Wert bringen(funktioniert nur bei Ausschneiden, nicht Kopieren).
Dies ist insofern interessant da zumindest bei meinem Windows ein maximaler Speicherverbrauch von nur 26MB vorliegen dürfte, was spätestens bei Nutzung eines XP Themes unmöglich ist.



2.4Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 2MB L2

SPi-32M: *19min18.016sec*
CPU: *E4400 @ 2005.5Mhz* (9*267.3), XFX 680i LT @ P33 BIOS, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 610.9Mhz CL4-4-4-3

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...m-cpu-takt-spi32m_e4400_2405mhz_19m18s016.jpg



Bei 1M gab es dank des RAM taktes ebenfalls noch eine kleine Verbesserung:


2.4Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 2MB L2

SPi-1M: *22.500sec*
CPU: *E4400 @ 2005.3Mhz* (9*267.3), XFX 680i LT @ P33 BIOS, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 623.8Mhz CL4-4-4-2

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...estem-cpu-takt-spi1m_e4400_2405mhz_22s500.jpg


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Juni 2009)

**Update** 

Hm, ein paar Fragen hätte ich hierzu.


mAlkAv schrieb:


> So ist z.B. der 32M Run bei einer positiven Differenz aus verfügbarem Speicher und System Cache schneller als bei einer gleich großen negativen Differenz. Bei mir waren es 1s-1.5s bei einer Differenz von 10MB.


Linear 1-1,5s für jeweils 10 MB zusätzlichen verfügbaren Speicher?


mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ebenfalls interessant: nutzt man bei CW/CDT keine einzelne große Datei sondern einen Ordner mit vielen kleinen(so wie er auch mit dem OCX Tweaker erstellt wird) lässt sich der SysCache, sofern er zu groß ist, durch nachträgliches löschen einzelner Dateien auf den gewünschten Wert bringen(funktioniert nur bei Ausschneiden, nicht Kopieren).


Heißt das, dass du die Balance mit dem Spi Tweaker nicht dynamisch genug beeinflussen kannst, wie es manuell der Fall ist, oder arbeitest du hierbei zuerst mit einem SPi-Tweaker-CW, das du manuell zu CDT(-IV) erweiterst? (siehe dazu die letzte Frage)


mAlkAv schrieb:


> Dies ist insofern interessant da zumindest bei meinem Windows ein maximaler Speicherverbrauch von nur 26MB vorliegen dürfte, was spätestens bei Nutzung eines XP Themes unmöglich ist.


Du nutzt doch das XP Theme?!

Du hast den TM bis kurz vor dem 32M-Start offen? Details zum OS?
Welche CW/CDT-Konfig. hast du denn benutzt?

Ich glaube wir sollten uns mal wieder per Messenger kurzschließen.


----------



## mAlkAv (29. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Linear 1-1,5s für jeweils 10 MB zusätzlichen verfügbaren Speicher?


Das habe ich nicht getestet aber bei einer Differenz von 10MB war es reproduzierbar. In Zahlen bedeutet dies das ich mit einem Syscache von 576MB und 566MB verfügbarem speicher eine Zeit von 19m20.8XXs hatte während es bei 566MB verfügbarem Speicher und nur 556MB SysCache  eine 19m19.XXXs war.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass du die Balance mit dem Spi Tweaker nicht dynamisch genug beeinflussen kannst, wie es manuell der Fall ist, oder arbeitest du hierbei zuerst mit einem SPi-Tweaker-CW, das du manuell zu CDT(-IV) erweiterst? (siehe dazu die letzte Frage)



Ursprünglich habe ich eine 1.85GB(3x612MB) RAR-Datei verwendet nach dem klassischen CDT Schema(D->C(cut), C->D(copy), C->D(copy).
Nun arbeite ich mit einem Ordner wie er vom PiTweaker erstellt wird, kopiere ihn jedoch manuell und lösche danach noch ein paar einzelne .tmp Dateien aus dem Ordner um den SysCache auf den Wert meines verfügbaren Speichers zu senken.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Du nutzt doch das XP Theme?!



Genau deswegen. Mein Speicherverbrauch liegt unter anderem wegen des Silver Themes bei knapp 40MB; was aber zu viel ist da ich den verfügbaren Speicher nur auf ~566MB bekomme. Es müssten jedoch ~576MB groß sein.




PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Du hast den TM bis kurz vor dem 32M-Start offen? Details zum OS?
> Welche CW/CDT-Konfig. hast du denn benutzt?



Ich habe mit einem 512MB Ordner und 1MB großen Dateien gearbeitet. OS ist WinServer'03, die Tweaks sind ansonsten auch gleich geblieben zu meinen vorherigen Runs. Und ja der TM ist bis zum Start offen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Juni 2009)

Cool, Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Juli 2009)

Hab wieder mal etwas getestet. Diesmal auf dem Asus P5N-D 750i, das dank neuem BIOS Chip endlich wieder läuft. Entgegen meinen Erwartungen hat es jedoch nur eine minimal bessere SPi Performance als das 680i im Referenzdesign. Die Verbesserungen sind daher eigentlich komplett RAM Takt und CW zuzuschreiben.


Sehr interessant ist imo der Vergleich mit meinem alten Ergebnis vom E6600 da die Zeiten fast identisch sind.
Die Unterschiede bei den einzelnen Loops sind dafür umso größer. Bis Loop 3 führt der E4400, dann der E6600 mit bis zu 1.1sec(Loop 8). Bei Loop 13 sind beide gleich schnell und anschließend baut der E4400 seine Führung auf bis zu 1.6sec aus(Loop 17-19), während der Vorsprung am Ende nicht einmal mehr 0.5sec beträgt.
Da kann man sehr schön sehen wo SuperPi 32M einerseits vom größeren L2-Cache und andererseits von Copy Waza profitiert 



3Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 2MB L2

SPi-1M: *15min47.234sec*
CPU: *E4400 @ 3001.6Mhz* (9*333.5), Asus P5N-D 750i, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.3Mhz CL4-4-4-3

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...m-cpu-takt-spi32m_e4400_3001mhz_15m47s234.jpg

Mit exakt denselben Settings hatte ich auf dem 680i eine 15m47.688sec. Wobei das 680i anfangs vorne lat und dann in Rückstand geriet.


Und noch ein 1M Run:

3.6Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 2MB L2

SPi-1M: *15.422sec*
CPU: *E4400 @ 3600.0Mhz* (9*400.0), Asus P5N-D 750i, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.0Mhz CL4-4-3-1

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...i-festem-cpu-takt-1m_e4400_3600mhz_15s422.jpg


----------



## websmile (9. Juli 2009)

SP1M 4GHz
11,297s
E8400@8x500, 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC2-8000 auf einem DFI DK-P35- Optimierungen 2x16k
Das Board hat mir ein Freund geschickt weil es nach einer Extreme-Session nicht mehr anging, das ist das Ergebnis von einer halben Stunde testen, runterstellen des V-Core ist DFI-technisch wie üblich nicht möglich


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2009)

*1M @ 4500MHz: 12,313s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR2-1000
CPU: Intel Pentium DC E6300 (500*9)
OS: XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Juli 2009)

Schön mal ein Ergebnis mit einer 2MB L2-Cache CPU in den Taktregionen zu sehen. Um dahinzukommen muss ich wohl meinen alten E4400 wenigstens mit Dice einkühlen.  

p.s.
Ich sehe grad du wohnst ja gar nicht so weit weg. Hier oben findet man sonst eigentlich kaum andere User


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juli 2009)

^^Das stimmt leider! 
Ich habe sogar meine Ausbildungen in HGW genossen! (KBS u. BST) 

32M will aber auch nicht mit dem Takt! 
(gibt immer schön ne Fehlermeldung, wPrime1024M läuft hingegen)


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Juli 2009)

Kannst ja mal bei 4GHz testen, da gibt es sonst auch noch keine Ergebnisse.
Oder gleich 1M bei 3GHz und 3.6GHz, das würde mich persönlich auch interessieren, da die PP(Pi Performance) bei deinem 4.5GHz Run ziemlich gut ist im Vergleich


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Juli 2009)

Oh man ist das schon wieder spät, o. sollte ich lieber früh sagen !?! 

So, jetzt gibt's noch was von dem Kleinen:

*1M @ 3003MHz: 17,219s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR2-1000
CPU: Intel Pentium DC E6300 (429*7)
OS: XP Pro SP3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1M @ 3600MHz: 15,078s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR2-1000
CPU: Intel Pentium DC E6300 (450*8)
OS: XP Pro SP3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1M @ 4004MHz: 13,703s*

*32M @ 4004MHz: 12m 56,219s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR2-1000
CPU: Intel Pentium DC E6300 (471*8,5)
OS: XP Pro SP3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Juli 2009)

**Update**
Tolle Ergebnisse, weiter so!

Ich musste aufgrund des Zeichenlimits (50.000 Zeichen pro Beitrag) noch etwas Text von #1 in #2 auslagern. Mittelfristig werde ich wahrscheinlich McZonks Beitrag (#3) löschen und habe dann mit drei direkt hintereinander liegenden Beiträgen mehr Spielraum.


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Juli 2009)

Dann wird wohl früher oder später auch die eigentliche Liste auf 2 Posts aufgeteilt sein.




PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Update*
> Tolle Ergebnisse, weiter so!



Der Rückstand zum 3DMark Vantage Thread bezüglich der Anzahl der Hits wird auch wieder kleiner


----------



## Naumo (27. Juli 2009)

Naumo 1M 4,0GHz 11,970s
was sind diese tweaks wie 2x16k??


----------



## theLamer (27. Juli 2009)

> was sind diese tweaks wie 2x16k??


2x 16k drucklaufen lassen, bevor du den 1M startest...
was anderes ist copy-waza. Dabei kopiert man Dateien von einer Festplatte/Partition in eine andere, Ziel ist es, mehr Arbeitsspeicher frei zu bekommen...
Der einzeige Link von mir dazu ist dieser: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/15121-info-superpi.html


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Juli 2009)

**Update**
@Naumo: Nicht die schnellste Zeit, aber ein wirklich perfekter Screenshot mit sämtlichen relevanten Fenstern. 
2*16K sorgt primär für eine Stabilisierung der Ergebnisse.


----------



## websmile (31. Juli 2009)

32M 4GHz
11m25,468s
Memset fehlt, hat seinen Grund darin das der Screen für einen Wettbewerb entstanden ist bei dem als Aktualitätsbeleg GPUZ rein sollte- der PL war aber akzeptabel


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. August 2009)

**Update**

@websmile: Bitte noch Details zum System (SP?) und den - offensichtlich verwendeten  - Tweaks editieren.


----------



## SeLecT (2. August 2009)

So, da sich bei den Phenomm II hier ja nicht viel tut, gibt es von mir mal einen SuperPi 32M lauf bei 4000Mhz. 

32M @ 4000MHz: *18m 30.016s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill GBPI DDR3-1333 CL7
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 (200*20 @ 1,45V)
OS: XP Pro SP3
Tweaks: keine


Edit:
Mist gerade gesehen, dass es 4018Mhz sind... aber das GB hat leider keinen glatten FSB. Da muss ich eventuell nochmal ran.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. August 2009)

@SeLecT: Dann bitte gleich noch CPU-Tweaker auf den Screenshot dazu. 

An der Effizienz gibt es allerdings noch einiges zu tun. Mit dem Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3.780 MHz bin ich schon deutlich schneller gewesen: Screenshot
...und das war wirklich kein besonders optimiertes Setup


----------



## SeLecT (3. August 2009)

Ja, das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Das war auch nur ein Test, ob die CPU den Takt macht. Das System lief zuvor ca. 12 Stunden und es wurde gespielt, gesurft, Musik gehört, etc... 
Ein weiterer Grund für die langsame Zeit ist das Gigabyte Board, die ja bekanntlich für SuperPi 32M nicht zu gebrauchen sind.
Aber das MSI ist schon bestellt, dann wird auch der Ram und die NB ein wenig mit geqäult, diese waren nämlich ja auch nur auf Standard. Kurz um... die schlechte Zeit ist kein Wunder 

Edit:

Du hattest aber ja auch sogar Maxmen und so gemacht  Ich habe nochnicht mal Echtzeit und so gemacht. Demnächst kommt dann einer mit CW, etc...


----------



## mAlkAv (10. August 2009)

4Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 2MB L2

SPI-1M: *14.203sec.*
Cpu: *E4400 @ 4000.3Mhz* (10*400), XFX 680i LZ, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.1Mhz CL4-4-4-3
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, 2x 16k, prio=high, maxmem=600, silver theme, syscache, aff=core2
OS: WinServer 200
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=130094&stc=1&d=1249893293


Leider ist die PP unterirdisch, was aber wohl am Mainboard liegt das ab ~3.6GHz auf 56.500+ einbricht.
Immerhin der erste 65nm 2MB Prozessor mit 4GHz in der Liste


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. August 2009)

**Update**

...zur Abwechslung mal zwei Phenom-II-Ergebnisse. Die Effizienz ist auf Hardware-Ebene ganz okay, aber OS/tweak-mäßig herrscht halt tote Hose. 

*3600 MHz*
*1M:* 18,892s
*Tweaks:* 2*16K, Prio Hoch, Affinity Core 2
*Sys:* Phenom II X4 965 BE, MSI 790FX-GD70, 2 x 2 GiByte OCZ DDR3-1866
*OS:* Win Vista x64 SP1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4000 MHz*
*1M:* 17,097s
*Tweaks:* 2*16K
*Sys:* Phenom II X4 965 BE, MSI 790FX-GD70, 2 x 2 GiByte OCZ DDR3-1866
*OS:* Win Vista x64 SP1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (15. August 2009)

Stephan, da fehlt aber noch 32M


----------



## SeLecT (19. August 2009)

Hier ist SuperPi 32M bei 4000Mhz, aber immer noch eine schlechte Zeit, ohne Tweaks und so. Alles mit Luft!  

*4000 MHz*
*32M:* 18m 11.409s
*Tweaks:* -
*Sys:* Phenom II X4 955 BE, MSI 790FX-GD70, 2 x 2 GiByte G.SKill DDR3-1333 CL7
*OS:* Win7 x64


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. August 2009)

**Update**

@mAlkAv: Du weißt ja - Zeit und so... 

@SeLecT: Das ist doch schonmal eine deutliche Verbesserung.  Mit CPU-Tweaker wäre es noch besser.^^


----------



## Chrisch (20. August 2009)

*4000 MHz*
*32M:* 9m 21.180s
*Tweaks:* -
*Sys:* Core i5-750, Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5, 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-2000
*OS:* Win7 x86

*UPDATE*

*4000 MHz*
*32M:* 9m 17.139s
*Tweaks:* -
*Sys:* Core i5-750, Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5, 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-2000
*OS:* Win7 x86




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeLecT (20. August 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @SeLecT: Das ist doch schonmal eine deutliche Verbesserung.  Mit CPU-Tweaker wäre es noch besser.^^



Ich wusste, das was fehlt  Aber die Tage will ich mich eh nochmal ans tweaken machen


----------



## Equilibrium (20. August 2009)

Chrisch schrieb:


> *4000 MHz*
> *32M:* 9m 21.180s
> *Tweaks:* -
> *Sys:* Core i5-750, Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5, 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-2000
> ...


 
Herr Grothan bringt einen noch nicht erhältlichen i5 ins Rennen...tststs


----------



## mAlkAv (22. August 2009)

Hier mal ein paar neue 1M Runs 
Leider läuft der RAM noch leicht gezügelt da das Board nur 2.1VDIMM zulässt und auch noch keine VMod bekommen hat.



2.4Ghz - 1M - 45nm - 6MB L2

SPI-1M: *18.671sec.*
Cpu: *E8300 @ 2399.2Mhz* (7*342), EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 599.9Mhz CL5-4-3-1
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, nx 16k, prio=high, maxmem=600, silver theme, syscache, aff=core2, spi window minimized
OS: WinServer 2003
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=133501&stc=1&d=1250936845


3Ghz - 1M - 45nm - 6MB L2

SPI-1M: *14.953sec.*
Cpu: *E8300 @ 2999.4Mhz* (7*428), EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 599.9Mhz CL5-4-3-1
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, nx 16k, prio=high, maxmem=600, silver theme, syscache, aff=core2, spi window minimized
OS: WinServer 2003
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=133502&stc=1&d=1250936845


3.6Ghz - 1M - 45nm - 6MB L2

SPI-1M: *12.484sec.*
Cpu: *E8300 @ 3600.2Mhz* (8*450), EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600Mhz CL5-4-3-1
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, nx 16k, prio=high, maxmem=600, silver theme, syscache, aff=core2, spi window minimized
OS: WinServer 2003
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=133503&stc=1&d=1250936845


4Ghz - 1M - 45nm - 6MB L2

SPI-1M: *11.265sec.*
Cpu: *E8300 @ 4001.1Mhz* (8.5*470), EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 599.1Mhz CL5-4-3-1
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, nx 16k, prio=high, maxmem=600, silver theme, syscache, aff=core2, spi window minimized
OS: WinServer 2003
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=133504&stc=1&d=1250936845


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. August 2009)

**Update**

Die Farbcodes wurden nun für Core i3/i5 und die zahlreichen Phenom-II/Athlon-II-Varianten ohne/mit reduziertem L3-Cache erweitert. Phenom I, Kuma etc. laufen unter dem gleichen Farbcode. (So viele unterschiedliche Farben gibt es langfristig auch nicht mehr ) Änderungen sind noch möglich. Zum Vergleich:


			
				Alte Farbcodes schrieb:
			
		

> *Alle Athlon und Netburst-Architektur-Varianten*
> *Alle Phenom II-Varianten
> Alle 65nm Core 2-Varianten mit reduziertem Cache*
> *Alle 65nm Core 2-Varianten mit vollem Cache*
> ...





			
				Neue Farbcodes schrieb:
			
		

> *Alle Athlon und Netburst-Architektur-Varianten*
> *Alle Phenom-I-Varianten und Phenom-II-Varianten mit reduziertem Cache
> Alle Phenom-II-Varianten mit vollem Cache
> Alle 65nm Core-2-Varianten mit reduziertem Cache*
> ...



@Chrisch: Nicht böse sein, aber ich habe die langsamere Zeit eingetragen, da das andere Ergebnis nicht mehr in der +/- 5-MHz-Toleranz liegt.
@mAlkAv: Rockt auf jeden Fall.^^


----------



## Chrisch (25. August 2009)

Dann muss ich wohl bald nen neuen Screen liefern


----------



## Ecle (31. August 2009)

Ist hier eigentlich keiner der Super Pi unter Linux laufen lässt?
Nur so als Tip. Ist deutlich schneller unter Linux


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2009)

Das ist dann aber sicher nicht SuperPI Mod 1.5 von xs, oder?


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. September 2009)

Ich wollte schon so oft mal mitmachen, aber leider gibt's keine Kategorie mit 3200Mhz. 

Schade eigentlich, gibt's denn da eine Möglichkeit dass die mal hinzugefügt wird ?

Mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (4. September 2009)

Es gibt doch 2,4 und 3Ghz,da kannst du doch mitmachen.


----------



## gowengel (4. September 2009)

*4000 MHz*
*1M:* 13,734s
*Tweaks:* 2*16K; Echtzeit; SetFSB an die 5mhz Grenze gangen 
*CPU: *E5200 @ 4005,8 Mhz (333,8 * 12)
*Sys:* E5200; Biostar TP45HP; 4GB G.Skill 4GBPQ (8000er)
*OS:* Win7 x64

Ich hätte ned erwartet, das ein so beschnittener "kleiner" e5200 so schnell sein kann. Vor allem mit dem kleinen FSB, mehr ging kaum noch , weil meiner leider schon bei 356fsb wallt... und ich sonst auch den Speicher dank der Teiler nicht auf 500 Mhz ziehen kann...

Sonst liest Memtest noch den falschen Ram Takt aus, das sollte aber denk kein Problem sein...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. September 2009)

**Update**
Wir bleiben bei Super Pi Mod 1.5 XS und Windows.  Ich kann mir höchstens eine Umstellung auf die v1.6 von Techpowerup/W1zzard vorstellen - aber da will ich nichts überstürzen.


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2009)

Storm the front 

*3000 MHz*
1M: 13,438s
Tweaks: Keine. Just Performance 
CPU: i7-975 XE @ 2992,4 Mhz (149,6 * 20)
Sys: i7-975 XE, EVGA 3X SLI Classified 759, 3072MB Kingston 2000MHz 9-9-9-30 2T @ 1795 8-8-8-24 1T
OS: WinXP SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*3000 MHz*
32M: 11M 43,921s
Tweaks: Keine. Just Performance 
CPU: i7-975 XE @ 2992,4 Mhz (149,6 * 20)
Sys: i7-975 XE, EVGA 3X SLI Classified 759, 3072MB Kingston 2000MHz 9-9-9-30 2T @ 1795 8-8-8-24 1T
OS: WinXP SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2009)

**Update**

*1M 4500 MHz* und *32M 4500 MHz* wurden vorübergehend in #2 ausgelagert. Demnächst kommt dann die Neustrukturierung. 

@der8auer: Hui, auf der PCGH-EOS zuviel LN2 geschnüffelt oder warum hast du dich hierher verirrt?  Ernsthaft: Angesichts dessen, das meine Ergebnisse nicht gescheit getweakt waren, finde ich die Effizienz angesichts des RAM/Uncore-Takts immer noch beachtlich - das spricht für das Biostar Tpower X58, das zu dem Zeitpunkt wie die gesamte Nehalem-Plattform noch recht neu war. Wenn ich Zeit habe, lege ich mal was ordentliches vor.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. September 2009)

*4500 MHz*
1M: 9,032s
Tweaks: Bench OS (alle dienste aus die kein Mench braucht)
CPU: i7-920 @ 4503,9 Mhz (214,5 * 21)
Sys: i7-920; EVGA x58 Classified 760 ; 6GB G.Skill Trident DDR3-2000 @ 1714 CL 8-9-8-24 2T
OS: XP x86 SP2


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2009)

Wollte ich schon länger mal machen, hatte aber irgendwie nicht die Motivation dazu. Da ich die sub 7 einfach nicht hinbekomme will ich mich etwas mit Tweaks befassen. Da kommt mir das hier gerade recht 

Ja das EVGA Board bremst auch durch den NF 200 Chip.


----------



## Chrisch (6. September 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Chrisch: Nicht böse sein, aber ich habe die langsamere Zeit eingetragen, da das andere Ergebnis nicht mehr in der +/- 5-MHz-Toleranz liegt.


So, das haste nun davon. Jetzt musste ich extra wieder das Asus Board einbauen 

*4000 MHz*
*32M:* 9m 11.352s
*Tweaks:* -
*CPU:* Core i5-750 @ 3996Mhz (222x18)
*Sys:* Intel Core i5-750, Asus P7P55D Deluxe, 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-2000 @ DDR3-2220 7-9-7-21-1T
*OS:* Win7 x86




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*PS:* Du musst aber auch deine 4Ghz 1M/32M Ergebnisse entfernen, denn die liegen auch nicht mehr in der +/- 5-MHz-Toleranz


----------



## der8auer (6. September 2009)

Meine auch nicht  Meine liegen bis zu 10MHz drunter


----------



## Chrisch (6. September 2009)

*3600 MHz*
*32M:* 10m 07.559s
*Tweaks:* -
*CPU:* Core i5-750 @ 3593Mhz (199.6x18)
*Sys:* Intel Core i5-750, Asus P7P55D Deluxe, 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-2000 @ DDR3-2000 6-9-6-18-1T
*OS:* Win7 x86




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

***UPDATE***

*3600 MHz*
*32M:* 10m 05.624s
*Tweaks:* -
*CPU:* Core i5-750 @ 3600Mhz (225x16)
*Sys:* Intel Core i5-750, Asus P7P55D Deluxe, 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-2000 @ DDR3-2250 7-9-7-21-1T
*OS:* Win7 x86




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (11. September 2009)

*4500 MHz*
*32M:* 8m 25.378s
*Tweaks:* -
*CPU:* Intel Xeon X3470 ES (i7-870) @ 4502Mhz (214.4x21)
*Sys:* Xeon X3470, Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD4, 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-2000 @ DDR3-2144 7-9-7-21-1T
*OS:* Win7 x86




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. September 2009)

**Update**

Ich habe den ganzen Aufbau der Liste optimiert, sodass die eigentlichen Ergebnisse in #2 zu finden sind und #3 vollwertiger Bestandteil der Liste ist. Falls ich aufgrund des Zeichenlimits #2 aufspalten muss, steht zur Reserve immer noch #4 zur Verfügung. Auf diese Weise sollten wir bis 2011 definitiv keine Probleme bekommen.  
Zudem habe ich Memset 3.6 durch Memset 4.1 Beta 4 und  CPU-Tweaker 1.0 Beta 4 durch CPU-Tweaker 1.3 Beta 2 ersetzt, in #1 hochgeladen und in #3 verlinkt. Angesichts der neuen Sockel-1156-CPUs war es in dieser Hinsicht allerhöchste Zeit für ein Update meinerseits. 



Chrisch schrieb:


> *PS:* Du musst aber auch deine 4Ghz 1M/32M Ergebnisse entfernen, denn die liegen auch nicht mehr in der +/- 5-MHz-Toleranz


Ich trage bis +/- 10 MHz und ohne CPU-Tweaker/Memset ein, allerdings sind nur Ergebnisse innerhalb von +/- 5 MHz inkl. CPU-Tweaker/Memset würdig, *fett* geschrieben zu werden. Da du mir zwei Screenshots serviert hast und der eine innerhalb der +/- 5 MHz-Toleranz lag, habe ich den anderen ignoriert und den _regelkonformeren_ gewählt.


----------



## Chrisch (12. September 2009)

Ahso... sach das doch 

Ähm, hast da nen kleinen Fehler in der Liste. Der 4.5Ghz run war mitm Xeon X3470 ES und nicht mitm i5-750


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. September 2009)

Das habe ich gerade gefixt.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (13. September 2009)

*4000 MHz*
*1M:* 14,656s
*Tweaks:* Explorer aus, einige andere Dienste auch
*CPU: *E5300 @ 4002,8 Mhz (320,2 * 12,5)
*Sys:* E5300; MSI P45 Neo3-FIR; 2GB NoName DDR2-667
*OS:* Win XP x86


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. September 2009)

**Update**


----------



## fuzz3l (22. September 2009)

So ich setze mich dann mal auf den ersten Platz inner 4Ghz Kategorie...

4 Ghz - 1M

SPI-1M: 11.188sec.
Cpu: E8600 @ 4000.5Mhz (500*8), Asus Rampage Extreme, Cellshock DDR3-1800 @ 1000Mhz CL7-6-6-18
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Prio=Echtzeit, MaxMem=600, Syscache, 2. Kern, CW/CDT
OS: WinServer 2003

4 Ghz - 32M

SPI-32M: 10min52,641sec.
Cpu: E8600 @ 4000.5Mhz (500*8), Asus Rampage Extreme, Cellshock DDR3-1800 @ 1000Mhz CL7-6-6-18
Tweaks: Explorer + Dienste aus, Prio=Echtzeit, MaxMem=600, Syscache, 2. Kern, CW/CDT
OS: WinServer 2003

Gruß
Christian

PS: Bitte keine Nachfragen wegen dem OS. Ich gebe es nicht weiter...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. September 2009)

**Update**


----------



## Ace (26. September 2009)

*So mal was von mir

4000 MHz*
*1M:* 10,390s
*Tweaks:* keine
*CPU:i7-860*@ 4000,5 Mhz (190,5 * 21)
*Sys:* i7-860; Asus Maximus III Formula; 4GB G.Skill DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
*OS:* Win 7 x86


*4000 MHz*
*32M:* 9m 23.099s
*Tweaks:* keine
*CPU:i7-860*@ 3999,8 Mhz (190,5 * 21)
*Sys:* i7-860; Asus Maximus III Formula; 4GB G.Skill DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
*OS:* Win 7 x86


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. September 2009)

**Update**


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2009)

Endlich mal die 4GHz so glatt hin bekommen, das ich nicht mit der 5MHz Regel in Konflikt komme *

4000 MHz*

1M: 10,110s
Tweaks: Bench OS (alle dienste aus die kein Mench braucht & no explorer)
CPU: Xeon W3520 @ 4001,2 Mhz (190,5 * 21)
Sys: Xeon W3520; EVGA x58 Classified 760 ; 6GB G.Skill Trident DDR3-2000 @ 1905 CL 8-9-8-24 2T
OS: XP x86 SP2

32M: 10m 03,594s
Tweaks: Bench OS (alle dienste aus die kein Mench braucht & no explorer)
CPU: Xeon W3520 @ 4001,0 Mhz (190,5 * 21)
Sys: Xeon W3520; EVGA x58 Classified 760 ; 6GB G.Skill Trident DDR3-2000 @ 1905 CL 8-9-8-24 2T
OS: XP x86 SP2


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Oktober 2009)

**Update**
Hm, dein 32M-Run ist - selbst wenn man von typischen Tweaks absieht - ziemlich langsam.  Die Loops an sich sehen aber vernünftig aus. Hast du mal verglichen, welche Zeit mit einem Non-Bench-OS herauskommt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal was Neues von mir  

*1M @ 3000MHz: 13,844s*

*32M @ 3000MHz: 12m 16,641s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1800 CL8 8-8-24 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (150*20)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> **Update**
> Hm, dein 32M-Run ist - selbst wenn man von typischen Tweaks absieht - ziemlich langsam.  Die Loops an sich sehen aber vernünftig aus. Hast du mal verglichen, welche Zeit mit einem Non-Bench-OS herauskommt?




Hmm, nee, noch nicht, aber ich versteh auch nicht warum der 32M run so extrem ausfällt 
Hatte aber auch die nacht keine Lust mehr =/
Das Classified hat mich wieder ne ganze zeit geärgert...


----------



## Carvahall (9. Oktober 2009)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 3 GHz
Asrock alive dual esata 2
Mushkin 4 GB 800 @880 mhz 1,9 V
Win 7 64-bit

1M: 34,093s


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Oktober 2009)

So, jetzt mal komplett in der 4,5GHz Klasse 

*1M @ 4500MHz: 9,188s*

*32M @ 4500MHz: 8m 49,640s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1800 CL8 8-8-24 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (180*25)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Oktober 2009)

**Update**

@Carvahall: Ohne regelkonforme Screens kann ich kein Ergebnis in die Liste eintragen.

@Blechdesigner: Danke für die Lynnfield-Ergebnisse! 

@all: Wahrscheinlich werde ich bei den Farbcodes doch auf eine Trennung zwischen den beiden aktuellen Intel-Sockeln vornehmen und nicht nach der Modellbezeichnung gehen. Triple Channel bringt in Super Pi halt doch einiges und mit der aktuellen Abstufung bin ich nicht zufrieden. Zusätzliche Ergebnisse würden mir die Entscheidung natürlich erleichtern.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Oktober 2009)

Gleich mal nen schnelles **Update** 

*1M @ 3000MHz: 13,688s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 CL9 9-9-26 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (200*15)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

*1M @ 3600MHz: 14,185s
edit:                     13,774s
*
CPU: Intel Core2Duo E8400 (400*9)
OS: Win Vista 32bit SP2

Habe mein System schon knapp ein Jahr und hatte heute erst genug Langeweile, um mal ein bisschen zu testen. Mit der EPU-6 Engine von ASUS hab ich einfach nur schnell den Takt erhöht. Mehr nicht. Ist sogar noch der Intel-Lüfter drauf. Wird erst geändert, wenns erst zum zocken dringend notwendig ist 

Habe da aber gleich noch ein Problem, vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen. Wenn ich SuperPI 1M ausführe, habe ich kein Problem damit. Wenn ich allerdings 64K, 512K oder 32M testen will, stürzt das Programm mitten im Test ab. Aber nur, wenn ich mit EPU-6 Engine was am Takt verändert habe, sonst nicht. 
Neustart, Neuinstallation etc. hab ich schon probiert. Ist kein schwerwiegendes Problem, aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand Rat


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Oktober 2009)

**Update**

1M 4500 MHz und 32M 4500 MHz musste ich wegen des Zeichenlimits vorübergehend in #3 auslagern.


----------



## Ace (31. Oktober 2009)

Mal was mit meinem i5-750

*3600 MHz*
*1M:* 11,528s
*Tweaks:* keine
*CPU:i5-750*@ 3601,0 Mhz (189,5 * 19)
*Sys:* i5-750; Asus Maximus III Formula; 4GB G.Skill DDR3 2000MHz 9-9-9-24
*OS:* Win 7 x86


*3600 MHz*
*32M:* 10m 13.206s
*Tweaks:* keine
*CPU:i5-750*@ 3593,2 Mhz (199,6 * 18)
*Sys:* i5-750; Asus Maximus III Formula; 4GB G.Skill DDR3 2000MHz 9-9-9-24
*OS:* Win 7 x86         


*4000 MHz*
*1M:* 10,3740s
*Tweaks:* keine
*CPU:i5-750*@ 4002,5 Mhz (210,7 * 19)
*Sys:* i5-750; Asus Maximus III Formula; 4GB G.Skill DDR3 2000MHz 9-9-9-24
*OS:* Win 7 x86


*4000 MHz*
*32M:* 9m 20.727s
*Tweaks:* keine
*CPU:i5-750*@ 4002,5 Mhz (210,7 * 19)
*Sys:* i5-750; Asus Maximus III Formula; 4GB G.Skill DDR3 2000MHz 9-9-9-24
*OS:* Win 7 x86


*4500 MHz*
*1M:* 09,235s
*Tweaks:* keine
*CPU:i5-750*@ 4507,7 Mhz (214,7 * 21)
*Sys:* i5-750; Asus Maximus III Formula; 4GB G.Skill DDR3 2000MHz 9-9-9-24
*OS:* Win 7 x86


*4500 MHz*
*32M:* 8m 31.259s
*Tweaks:* keine
*CPU:i5-750*@ 4507,8 Mhz (214,7 * 21)
*Sys:* i5-750; Asus Maximus III Formula; 4GB G.Skill DDR3 2000MHz 9-9-9-24
*OS:* Win 7 x86


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. November 2009)

**Update**

Ich habe ausnahmsweise die schlechteren Ergebnisse mit dem i7-860 in der Liste gelassen, obwohl der Farbcode gleich ist. Da ich bei der Einteilung der Farbcodes bei Sockel-1156/1366-CPUs noch keine finale Entscheidung getroffen habe, wäre es umständlich, die Ergebnisse später - falls sie dann in einen anderen Farbcode fallen - wieder einzufügen. Außerdem hat man auf diese Weise momentan mehr Vergleichsergebnisse zur Hand.
*Ich freue mich auf weitere Ergebnisse!*


----------



## atze (5. November 2009)

Hier mal meine run´s...

Sys:  Intel Core i7-920, Gigabyte GA EX58-UD5, 6144MB OCZ Platinum DDR3-1600 CL7 (7-7-7-16 T1)
Tweaks: -
OS: Win 7 64Bit Ultimate Edition

1M:
@ 3GHz: 13,494s
@ 3,6GHz: 11,248s
@ 4GHz: 10,125s
@ 4,5GHz: 9,064s

32M
@ 3GHz: 11m 51,595s
@ 3,6GHz: 10m 03,487s
@ 4GHz: 9m 13,084s
@ 4,5GHz: 8m 17,672s

Hoffe ich hab nix vergessen


----------



## websmile (12. November 2009)

System
Intel C2D E8400 9x400/Asus Commando P965 ROG/ 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC2-8000@600MHz 5-5-5-15@2,06Volt
Tweaks Echtzeit, Systempriorität Programme, 1M 2x16KB, 
1M 3600 MHz 12.797s
32M 3600MHz 12m37,672s
Retro rules^^


----------



## True Monkey (15. November 2009)

Meinen ersten versuch mit i7 möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten 

ASUS P6T7 WS Supercomputer
Dominator GTF 1866 @ 1600 7-8-7-20
i7 965 XE
OS Win XP

*4,0 Ghz 1M     10,078s*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




für den ersten run doch ganz Ok


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (15. November 2009)

@True: das schaut doch mal gut aus. Ich hab n neues Mobo bekommen (Asus P5QL Pro). Da schaut das Bios ganz anders aus als wie bei meinem alten. Falls du Lust/Zeit hast könnten wir uns mal wieder ans OC setzen.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## True Monkey (15. November 2009)

Der nächste 

ASUS P6T7 WS Supercomputer
Dominator GTF 1866 @ 1440 7-8-7-20
i7 965 XE
OS Win XP

*3,6 Ghz 1m   11,203s*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## websmile (20. November 2009)

FSB Test NB Voltage^^
4500 MHz 32M
Gigabyte UD3
Crucial Ballistix PC2-6400@1200 2,03V
E8600
Tweaks Echtzeit, AV/FW abgeschaltet
4,5GHz 10m33094s


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. November 2009)

**Update**
Wie immer Dankeschön für eure Ergebnisse! 

Ich werde die Farbcodes in Kürze so abändern, dass die Core-i3/5/7-CPUs unterteilt werden in
- Sockel 1156/Dual Channel
und
- Sockel 1366/Triple Channel.
Alles andere ist im Sinne der Vergleichbarkeit im Sinne des Wettbewerbes nicht allzu sinnvoll.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. November 2009)

_**Update**_
mein ergebnis @ 2400 mhz
mit windows 7 rc
tweaks: priorität hoch, alle anderen Programme aus


----------



## mAlkAv (1. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir diese Ergebnisse noch aufheben, aber aufgrund der fehlenden Neueinträge mit C2D CPU's hier meine besten Wolfdale 1M-Runs 

2.4Ghz - 1M - 45nm - 6MB L2


SPi-1M: *18.625sec*
CPU: *E8300 @ 2403.8Mhz* (7*343.4), EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 601.0Mhz CL5-4-3-1
Tweaks: BenchWin, pl&pl + eventlog on, silver theme, maxmem=600, pf=512, nx 16k, explorer kill, prio=high, aff=core2;
OS: WinServer 2003

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=165092&stc=1&d=1259656439



3Ghz - 1M - 45nm - 6MB L2

SPi-1M: *14.922sec*
CPU: *E8300 @ 3004.8Mhz* (7*429.3), EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 601.0Mhz CL5-4-3-1
Tweaks: BenchWin, pl&pl + eventlog on, silver theme, maxmem=600, pf=512, nx 16k, explorer kill, prio=high, aff=core2;
OS: WinServer 2003

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=165093&stc=1&d=1259656439



3.6Ghz - 1M - 45nm - 6MB L2

SPi-1M: *12.469sec*
CPU: *E8300 @ 3600.1Mhz* (8*450.0), EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.0Mhz CL5-4-3-1
Tweaks: BenchWin, pl&pl + eventlog on, silver theme, maxmem=600, pf=512, nx 16k, explorer kill, prio=high, aff=core2;
OS: WinServer 2003

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=165094&stc=1&d=1259656439


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Dezember 2009)

**Update**

@Professor Frink: CPU-Z/Memory ist Pflicht, damit ich ein Ergebnis eintragen kann.
@mAlkAv: Ich habe mein Sockel-775-Zeug zumindest noch und denke, dass mir dein Vorsprung auf Dauer etwas zu groß ist. Soll heißen, ich werde versuchen, zurückzuschlagen, wenn keiner mehr damit rechnet. 

Die Änderung der Farbcodes bei den neuen Intel-Sockeln habe ich nun durchgeführt:

*Alt:*
*Alle Core-i3-Varianten
Alle Core-i5/i7-Varianten*

*Neu:*
*Alle Core-i3/i5/i7-Varianten für Sockel 1156
Alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1366*

Wie ihr sehen könnt, habe ich Sockel 1156 und 1366 sauber voneinander getrennt und gleichzeitig die Farbe für die Sockel-1366-Einträge modifiziert, damit sich die Kategorien leichter unterscheiden lassen. Die Liste wurde bereits komplett auf das neue System umgestellt. Wer Fehler findet, meldet diese bitte bei mir.


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Dezember 2009)

Danke für das Update 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @mAlkAv: Ich habe mein Sockel-775-Zeug zumindest noch und denke, dass mir dein Vorsprung auf Dauer etwas zu groß ist. Soll heißen, ich werde versuchen, zurückzuschlagen, wenn keiner mehr damit rechnet.



Das hört man doch gerne. Nur leider habe ich keine Wolfedale CPU mehr, die Ergebnisse sind also vorerst als endgültig zu betrachten. Lediglich in der 65nm 4MB Kategorie könnte ich nochmal nachlegen und mit einem Celeron 430


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Dezember 2009)

ahh shit...
kann ich des nachreichen oder is der run ungültig ?
jedenfalls im anhang mein neuer run (auf die schnelle)
os; windows 7 rc
tweaks: priorität hoch, alle anderen programme aus
is der jetz richtig ?
_*UPDATE*_
im anhang jetzt mein 32m run


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Dezember 2009)

**Update**

@mAlkAv: Ich werde mit DDR3 antreten, was mit deinen DDR2-Ergebnissen fairerweise sowieso nicht zu vergleichen ist. 
@Professor Frink: Perfekter Screenshot!


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Dezember 2009)

aha^^,
wieso sind die leute die vor mir in der liste sind eigentlich net fett gedruckt ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Dezember 2009)

Der Grund ist immer in der Klammer dahinter angegeben. Im ersten Fall ist der CPU-Takt außerhalb des 5-MHz-Toleranzbereichs (bis +/- 10 MHz wird aber eingetragen), beim zweiten Ergebnis fehlt CPU-Tweaker auf dem Screenshot. Nur dein Ergebnis ist absolut regelkonform und transparent im Sinne eines fairen Wettbewerbs und daher fett geschrieben.

Die Möglichkeit, Ergebnisse mit stärkeren Abweichungen oder ohne Memset/CPU-Tweaker in die Liste zu nehmen, soll die Einstiegshürde für Neulinge senken. Zudem laufen Memset/CPU-Tweaker auch häufig nicht, wenn es sich um CPUs handelt, die erst später in den Handel gelangen. Pflicht sind in jedem Fall aber Super Pi mit allen Loops und dem Fenster "PI calculation is done!", CPU-Z CPU und CPU-Z Memory. Zusätzliche Informationen neben Memset/CPU-Tweaker wie z.B. CPU-Z/Mainboard, CPU-Z/SPD etc. sind aber ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Dezember 2009)

ah ok, danke


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss da irgendwie noch bisschen mit dem Speicher rumspielen 

*1M @ 2405MHz: 17,234s*

*32M @ 2405MHz: 14m 59,610s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1850 CL8 8-8-26 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (185*13)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Dezember 2009)

Vorschlag: wie wärs wenn du 2 Listen machst, die gültigen versuche und quasi "off-topic" eine liste der leute die jetzt dünn gedruckt sind.
würde denk ich di übersichtlichkeit verbessern weil jetzt beides bunt gemischt is
lg Professor Frink
achja, in meinem vorherigen post is jetz auch nen 32m run


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Dezember 2009)

**Update**

@Professor Frink: Für die wenigen nicht ganz regelkonformen Screenshots will ich eigentlich keine neue Liste aufmachen, da es jetzt schon zehn Einzellisten gibt und das dann bis zu zwanzig werden könnten. Da steigt das Risiko, dass beim Eintragen Fehler passieren und außerdem muss ich dann sehr oft beim Eintragen zwischen den Beiträgen wechseln, anstatt wie bisher aufsteigend den Taktraten nach einzutragen - wenn ein regelkonformes Update nachgeschoben wird, verschwindet der alte Eintrag sowieso wieder.

--------------------------------

...und hier was für mAlkAv:
Jetzt habe ich mich doch mal dazu aufraffen können, das Rampage Extreme samt E8600 für einen Gegenschlag bereit zu machen. Mit DDR3 habe ich natürlich einen Vorteil, aber das was du hast, ist ja auch schon eher DDR2,5, weshalb ich mich nicht zurückhalte.  Die Ergebnisse sind vorerst mal Zwischenergebnisse, um aufschließen zu können - man sieht es wahrscheinlich allein schom an den 400 MHz FSB, die ich durchgängig verwendet habe.

*Tweaks:* 2*16K, Prio Hoch, SPi minimiert
*Sys:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8600, Asus Rampage Extreme, 2 x 1 GiByte CSX Diablo DDR3-2000 (Micron D9GTR)
*OS:* Win 2K3

Zur Erinnerung: Ausgangsbasis waren 18,688s @ 2.400 MHz und 12,563s @ 3.600 MHz, die ich - eigentlich auch mal nur als Zwischenergebnisse gedacht - mit einem Asus P5K aufgestellt habe (siehe hier).

*1M @ 2.400 MHz: 18,656 s*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1M @ 3.600 MHz: 12,484 s*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1M @ 4.000 MHz: 11,250 s*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Ergebnisse, nur der 3GHz Run fehlt 
Wie schon gesagt kann ich aufgrund einer fehlenden CPU nicht nachlegen, aber gegen die PP von einem RE hilft auch das am besten getweakte nforce6 Board nicht, am besten sieht man das beim 4GHz Run 
Habe auch schon auf dem Board getestet und selbst mit weniger Tweaks und noch halbwegs entspanntem RAM meine besten NF6/7 Zeiten unterboten.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Dezember 2009)

*Update*
1M@ 2404 MHz  16,968s
Windows 7 rc
Tweaks: 2x 16k, Ram Latenzen verringert, Priorität hoch


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Dezember 2009)

Frage: Wenn ich nn 32m Run starte kriege ich immer so nach dem 12ten Loop die Meldung "Not exact in Round" ??
Ich würde das jetzt aufs übertakten schieben, aber das passiert auch bei 2400mhz, standarttakt sind 2,66 ghz (i7-920 / C0), Woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## fuzz3l (23. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es hier auch Konkurrenz? 

Naja hier mal was für meinen schwachen Score bei 3,6Ghz im 32m:

Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme
Prozessor: Intel E8600 Q822A435
RAM: TRS (=fast Cellshocks) 2048MB mit D9GTS bestückt
BS: fully tweaked Win2003 Server
Tweaks: Maxmem, Affinity, Pagefile, CDT Spi Tweaker

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd ja gerne wieder mal mitmischen,aber mir fehlt momentan einfach die Zeit.
Beim HWBot hab ich ja auch schon ewig nichts mehr nachgeschoben.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Januar 2010)

wird der Fred hier eigentlich noch abundzu aktualisiert ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Januar 2010)

Ich aktualisiere die Liste durchgängig seit 27 Monaten...

**Update**


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Januar 2010)

*1M 4500Mhz*

*10,254s* 

*Board:* ASUS Rampage Extreme X48
*Prozessor:* Intel E8600 @ 4.5Ghz (500x9)
*RAM:* 4GB Corsiar Dominator GT DDR3-2000 @CL 6-7-6-18-60-1T
*BS:* Windows XP x86 SP2
*Tweaks:* Echtzeit, maxmem





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Januar 2010)

Update:

*32M 4500Mhz*

*10m 05,200s* 

*Board:* ASUS Rampage Extreme X48
*Prozessor:* Intel E8600 @ 4.5Ghz (500x9)
*RAM:* 4GB Corsiar Dominator GT DDR3-2000 @CL 6-7-6-18-60-1T
*BS:* Windows XP x86 SP2
*Tweaks:* Echtzeit, maxmem





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Januar 2010)

**Update* *

@CrashStyle: Danke! Das ging ja schnell... 

@alle: Da das Zeichenlimit von ehemals 50.000 auf 250.000 angehoben wurde, befinden sich alle Ergebnisse ab sofort wieder in #2 - Platzprobleme sind also fortan nicht zu erwarten. Das ist insofern gut, da ich nicht unbegrenzt Farben zur Verfügung habe. Falls also irgendwann eine Aufsplittung der Liste erforderlich sein sollte, ist auch das nun sauber getrennt möglich.

*Edit:* ich558 ist übrigens seit diesem Jahr offiziell wieder rehabilitiert und darf Ergebnisse hochladen.


----------



## mAlkAv (16. Januar 2010)

Schön zu hören 

Hab nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder etwas beizutragen.
Das Ergebnis entstand nur auf der "Takt Test" Partition, daher ist vielleicht noch etwas Spielraum nach unten hin offen. Fotoprogramm habe ich auch vergessen auf den USB Stick zu packen 


4Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 4MB L2


SPi-1M: *12.625sec*
CPU: *E6750 @ 4003.8Mhz* (8*500.5), EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.5Mhz CL5-4-3-1
Tweaks: BenchTestWin, pl&pl + eventlog on, silver theme, maxmem=600, 2x 16k, explorer kill, prio=high, aff=core2;
OS: WinServer 2003

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=180850&stc=1&d=1263642459


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Januar 2010)

ahh, die guten Röhrenmonitore ! Macht doch mal nen bisschen mehr auf 2400 MHz, da kommt jeder hin


----------



## mAlkAv (16. Januar 2010)

Hi, ist ein 15" TFT, aber sonst nutze ich noch CRT's


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Januar 2010)

Hier noch ein paar weitere Ergebnisse.
Mit dem 32M Run bin ich ziemlich unzufrieden, aber ich glaube viel mehr(bzw. weniger) ist zumindest nicht mit den GF-6/7 DDR2 Referenzplatinen rauszuholen.


2.4Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-1M: *20.718sec*
CPU: *E6750 @ 2405.1Mhz* (6*400.9), EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 601.2Mhz CL5-4-3-1

_Tweaks:_
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem=100MB; Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert; SPi Priorität = Hoch, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander, SuperPi Fenster "minimiert"
=> Speicherverbrauch = 41.0Mb(inkl. SPi & TM)
OS: WinServer 2003

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...estem-cpu-takt-spi1m_2405mhz_4mbl2_20s718.jpg




4Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-1M: *12min57.094sec*
CPU: *E6750 @ 4003.5Mh*z (8*500.4), EVGA 650i Ultra, OCZ Reaper 9600 @ 600.5Mhz CL5-4-4-3

_Tweaks:_
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem=600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB(C; SPi(E; SPi Priorität = Hoch, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern; Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander;
Copy Waza mit 512x1MB großen Dateien: C: -> Ekopieren), C: -> Ekopieren), E:-> C:ausschneiden);
verfügbarer Speicher = 548MB / Systemcache = 549MB
=> Speicherverbrauch = 38.6Mb(inkl. SPi & TM)
OS: WinServer 2003


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...m-cpu-takt-spi32m_4003mhz_4mbl2_12m57s094.jpg


----------



## Schrotti (20. Januar 2010)

*4500 MHz*
*1M:* 09,391s
*Tweaks:* keine
*CPU:i7-860*@ 4501,1 Mhz (204,6 * 22)
*Sys:* i7-860; Asus P7P55D Deluxe; 4GB Kingston DDR3 2000MHz 8-8-8-20
*OS:* Win 7 x64


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Januar 2010)

**Update**


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. Januar 2010)

Board: MSI P45 Neo2-FR
Windows XP Prof. x86 SP3
Tweaks: alles aus der Traybar gehauen und cpu-z usw erst nach den Run geöffnet, lso eig. Nichts

1M - 2400MHz - 20.906s 
Prozessor: Intel C2D e7300 @ 2.4Ghz (267.3*9)
RAM: 2GB Noname/Billigram DDR2-856 @ CL5-5-5-15

1M - 3000MHz - 17.000s 
Prozessor: Intel C2D e7300 @ 3.0Ghz (428.9*7)
RAM: 2GB Noname/Billigram DDR2-858 @ CL5-5-5-15

1M - 3600MHz - 14.547s 
Prozessor: Intel C2D e7300 @ 2.4Ghz (423*8.5)
RAM: 2GB Noname/Billigram DDR2-846 @ CL5-5-5-15

1M - 4000MHz - 12.172s 
Prozessor: Intel C2D e7300 @ 2.4Ghz (421*9.5)
RAM: 2GB Noname/Billigram DDR2-842 @ CL5-5-5-15

Sind nicht die besten Zeiten, aber mal ein paar Wolfdale 3M 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## sentinel1 (31. Januar 2010)

Hoffe es ist so OK?
1m: win 7 ult x64                    32m: winxp home
tweaks. keine


----------



## theLamer (4. Februar 2010)

*4500 MHz*
32M: 08m 2,765s

Ich bekomme leider kein glatten 4,5 GHz hin. Höchstens temporär mit Spread Spectrum auf on, was auf Kosten der Stabilität geht und auch lame ist. 
EDIT:Ach, hab grad gesehen dass CPU-Tweaker rauf soll... ist ok, wenn du es deshalb nicht nimmst


----------



## Schrotti (13. Februar 2010)

1M - 2400MHz - 17.203s 
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 860 @ 2.4Ghz (160*15)
RAM: 4GB Kingston  DDR3-803 @ CL6-6-6-15


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2010)

*1M -4500 Mhz-9,156 sec.*

ASUS P6T7 WS Supercomputer
Dominator GTF 1866 @ 775 7-8-7-20 1T
i7 965 XE
OS Win XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Februar 2010)

**Update**

@sentinel: CPU-Z/Memory fehlt für einen Eintrag und beim CPU-Tweaker sollen alle Subtimings zu sehen sein (so wie bei True Monkey zum Beispiel).

@theLamer: 1 MHz mehr BCLK wäre perfekt gewesen --> 4.504 MHz und damit in der +/- 5 MHz Toleranz (bis +/- 10 MHz wird mit Vermerk eingetragen, aber nicht gefettet; für die Fettung muss auch CPU-Tweaker auf den Screenshot)


----------



## websmile (13. Februar 2010)

32M 4000MHz 11min 12,750s
Asus P5E3WS
2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC3-16000@942,1 Cl7-6-6-18 1T 1,98V
E8600
XP32
Überflüssige Proezesse wie AV/Firewall abgeschaltet, Echtzeit, opt. Leistung


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> **Update**
> 
> 
> @theLamer: 1 MHz mehr BCLK wäre perfekt gewesen --> 4.504 MHz und damit in der +/- 5 MHz Toleranz (bis +/- 10 MHz wird mit Vermerk eingetragen, aber nicht gefettet; für die Fettung muss auch CPU-Tweaker auf den Screenshot)



hm, wieso begrenzt du auch nach unten ? Wenn jemand weniger MHz nutzt als er darf, ist er doch selber schuld ^^. Da musste ihn nicht noch bestrafen.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte einen 32m bei 4,46 Ghz der schneller ist wie jeder andere in der Rangliste


----------



## Schrotti (14. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das einstellen kann das genau 2400MHz raus kommen.

Stell ich 160MHz BCLK ein dann werden daraus 160,7. 
Ich habe keinen Einfluss darauf.


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2010)

Versuch mal Spread Spectrum einzuschalten und mach im richtigen Moment den Screenshot.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> mach im richtigen Moment den Screenshot.


joa, das ist der Schlüssel, bei mri schwankt das auch immer um nen paar MHz und in diesem Wettbewerb gibts ja ne Toleranz von +-5 MHz wenn du also nur nen paar zerquetschte mehr hast, reißt die da niemend den Kopf ab


----------



## Professor Frink (8. März 2010)

hm, ziemlich eingeschlafen der Wettbewerb hier.....
Vielleicht kannste da was draus machen wie den HWbot Wettbewerb von Roman der grad läuft


----------



## sentinel1 (8. März 2010)

Der SuperPi - Test ist ja auch nichts sagend über die reelle Leistung. Super FIB ist da wohl besser.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. März 2010)

hm, reele Leistung net, aber das ist doch egal 
hauptsache es macht Spaß zu benchen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2010)

**Update**
@Professor Frink: Da sehe ich momentan keinen Bedarf. Im Gegenteil: Vielleicht herrscht gerade deshalb etwas Ebbe, weil alle Bencher es auf den Hwbot-Wettbewerb abgesehen haben.

@sentinel1: Hier ging und wird es niemals darum gehen, Ergebnisse für  eine PC-Kaufberatung zu sammeln. Es geht um die maximale Effizienz, die  mit einem bestimmten Setup zu erreichen ist.


----------



## mAlkAv (16. März 2010)

Nach langer Zeit habe ich auch mal wieder ein paar schöne neue Ergebnisse bzw. Verbesserungen - diesmal nun auch endlich mit einem DDR3 System 

@Stephan: 32M Ergebnisse sind schon in Arbeit, also keine Angst 




2.4Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-1M: *20.640sec*
CPU:* E6750 @ 2404.7Mhz* (6*400.8), XFX 790i Ultra, Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC10600 @ 1001.9Mhz CL8-7-6-12

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=205016&d=1268693586



3Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-1M: *16.547sec*
CPU: *E6750 @ 3004.9Mhz* (6*500.8), XFX 790i Ultra, Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC10600 @ 847.5Mhz CL6-5-5-6

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=205017&d=1268693586



3.6Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-1M: *13.844sec*
CPU:* E6750 @ 3604.9Mhz* (7*515), XFX 790i Ultra, Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC10600 @ 965.6Mhz CL7-7-6-11

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=205018&d=1268693586



4Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-1M: *12.485sec*
CPU:* E6750 @ 4004.5Mhz* (8*500.6), XFX 790i Ultra, Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC10600 @ 847.1Mhz CL6-6-5-8

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=205019&d=1268693586



_Tweaks:_
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Hoch, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander, SuperPi Fenster "minimiert"
=> Speicherverbrauch = 37.2Mb(inkl. SPi & TM)
OS: WinServer 2003


----------



## mAlkAv (16. März 2010)

Und noch ein kleiner Nachtrag für 3.6GHz


3.6Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-1M: *13.828sec*
CPU: *E6750 @ 3605.2Mhz* (7*515), XFX 790i Ultra, Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC10600 @ 842.7Mhz CL6-5-5-5

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=205288&stc=1&d=1268770354


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. März 2010)

**Update**

Wow, das kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2010)

EDIT: Neuer Score  - ohne wirklich straffe Latenzen mit 222 MHz BCLK
xD jetzt haben 3 Leute die exakt gleiche Zeit bei 4 GHz - aber ich komm echt irgendwie nicht zurecht damit.. bei 1050 MHz RAM @ 8-9-8-20 ist er bei 10.141, genauso wie wenn ich 190x21 mache. Auch da exakt .141, owbohl der Uncore auch fast 200 MHz höher ist. Bei 32M zeigt er echt mehr Performanceunterschied.

10,125s


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. März 2010)

hier mal mein ergebniss. Ich glaub mein RAM ist orrdentlich zu langsam,  allerdings kenn ch mich mit dem overclocken des RAMs nicht aus -.-


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2010)

/\
||

da ghört aber deutlich mehr aufn Screen.
Siehe Startpost


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. März 2010)

@CPU-GPU

von 3,8 war nirgens die rede .__.

Ich muss mal nochn bisschen AMD Reinbringen (Auch wenn die Zeiten bisschen mieß sind) 

dann, werd ich mal eminem PII Bisschen Brügeln 

Athlon X2 6000+ Kommt dann auch gleich (der wird dann wohl das Schlusslicht sein )

edit:

so, erstmal den PII

2.4Ghz - 1M
Zeit: 28.533sec.
Cpu: Phenom II X4 940 @ 2408.0Mhz (12*200,7) Asus M4A79 Deluxe, GeiL PC6400 CL5 @ 802,8Mhz 5-5-5-15 2T
Tweaks: Hintergrundprogramme aus, Echtzeit, CPU2, "Visuelle Effekte" aus
OS: Win7 Ulti x64 

3.0Ghz - 1M
Zeit: 23.244sec.
Cpu: Phenom II X4 940 @ 3010.1Mhz (15*200,7) Asus M4A79 Deluxe, GeiL PC6400 CL5 @ 802,6Mhz 5-5-5-15 2T
Tweaks: Hintergrundprogramme aus, Echtzeit, CPU2, "Visuelle Effekte" aus
OS: Win7 Ulti x64

3.6Ghz - 1M
Zeit: 19,656sec.
Cpu: Phenom II X4 940 @ 3612.2Mhz (18*200,7) Asus M4A79 Deluxe, GeiL PC6400 CL5 @ 802,6Mhz 5-5-5-15 2T
Tweaks: Hintergrundprogramme aus, Echtzeit, CPU2, "Visuelle Effekte" aus
OS: Win7 Ulti x64

Ich weiß, iwi alles auserhalb der toleranz 

aber ging nicht besser 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2010)

hehe, hab ich garnet gesehn das du auf 3,7 gigs läufst^^. Du solltest entweder 3 oder 3,6 oder 4 in Angriff nehmen. Toleranz+-5MHz . Viel Spaß!
@ Ilan
Dein 1M RUn hat aber auch zuviel Takt.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. März 2010)

;__; es geht nicht besser D:


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2010)

quatsch^^ such dir nen richtigen Moment für den Screenshot !


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. März 2010)

so jetzt mal mit (knapp) 3,6 GHZ^^
diesmal müsste auch jedes geforderte programm aufm screenshot dabei sein


----------



## mAlkAv (21. März 2010)

Ein paar MHz fehlen aber noch für die Liste, korrekt wären 3595-3605, 3590-3610 werden mit Vermerk aber auch noch eingetragen


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. März 2010)

so die 3,6GHZ stehen  hier das ergebnis:


----------



## shoon (24. März 2010)

So, hier mal meine Ergebnisse:

*4000 Mhz - 1M: 10,234 s*

Tweaks: alles unnötige abgeschaltet
17-920@4000 Mhz (21*190)
Asus Rampage II Extreme
6Gb Kingston @1524Mhz 9-9-9-24

*4500Mhz - 1M: 9,079*

Tweaks: alles unnötige abgeschaltet/2*16k
i7-920@4500 Mhz (21*215)
Asus Rampage II Extreme
6Gb Kingston @ 1524Mhz 9-9-9-24




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg shoon


----------



## DopeLex (28. März 2010)

So, nach langer Abstinenz (gab endlich wieder n Rampage und anständigen RAM) hab ich auch mal wieder nen Ergebnis zu bieten. Alles noch am ausloten, aber für den Anfang ganz okay würd ich sagen.

3Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-32M: *15m 15.640sec*
CPU: *E6600 @ 3002.2Mhz* (6*500.4), ASUS Rampage Extreme, MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 800.6Mhz CL6-5-5-12

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=209907&stc=1&d=1269808471


_Tweaks:_
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Hoch, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander, SuperPi Fenster "minimiert"
Copy Waza 
OS: WinServer 2003


----------



## fuzz3l (28. März 2010)

Die tRFC ist krass...

Aber es sind Cellshocks... Bester Ram der Welt...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## DopeLex (28. März 2010)

Die gehen echt gut - konnte noch nich viel testen - System is erst seit 2 Tagen zusammen gebaut. Aber scheinen echt super zu laufen. Bräuchte nur endlich mal wieder ne andere CPU...


----------



## mAlkAv (29. März 2010)

Die tRFC ist schonmal die beste Voraussetzung für gute Ergebnisse, bei 32M musst du aber nochmal ran dope, hab mit tRFC 56 15m09s 

Achja, und nächstes mal nicht einfach den 1M Text für 32M kopieren


----------



## DopeLex (29. März 2010)

Bin schon dabei - denke mal unter 15m komm ich noch. Zeiten sehen jez schon gut aus - das mit 3D Win. Hab auch mal was an den Waza Settings geändert. Da geht noch mehr. Später probier ich mal die 1000Mhz aus - ma kucken wie die Zeiten da sind.


----------



## fuzz3l (29. März 2010)

Jungs, ihr spornt mich an, mein RE und 86er nochmal anzuschmeißen...

Muss den 4Ghz 32m nochmal bestätigen und auf 3Ghz übertragen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## DopeLex (29. März 2010)

Hehe, dann auf auf. SPi for the Win.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. März 2010)

*Das sich hier immer die Greifswalder tummeln 

Mal ein kleines *Update*

*32M @ 4500MHz: 8m 16,250s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 2160 CL9 9-9-26 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (180*25)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M @ 2400MHz: 14m 36,015s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 2000 CL8 9-8-21 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (200*12)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M @ 3000MHz: 11m 53,375s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 2000 CL8 9-8-21 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (200*15)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**NEU**

*32M @ 3600MHz: 10m 01,735s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 2000 CL8 9-8-21 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (200*18)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M @ 4000MHz: 9m 09,235s*

Board: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 2000 CL8 9-8-21 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (200*20)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DopeLex (29. März 2010)

Tja - so sind wir. 

So - n update   - Steig jez gleich mal auf 1000Mhz CL7 um. Ma kucken was da geht. 


3Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-32M: *14m 59.984sec*
CPU: E6600 @ *3002.2Mhz* (6*500.4), ASUS Rampage Extreme, MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 800.6Mhz CL6-5-5-12

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=210138&stc=1&d=1269875685


Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Hoch, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander
Copy Waza - manual
OS: WinServer 2003


----------



## mAlkAv (30. März 2010)

3Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-1M: *14min59.234sec*
CPU: *E6600 @ 3005.4Mhz* (6*500.9), XFX 790i Ultra, Crucial Ballistix 1333 @ 1001.9Mhz CL8-7-6-12


_Tweaks:_
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB(C; SPi(F; SPi Priorität = Hoch, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern; Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2x 0.156s;
Copy Waza mit 504x1MB großen Dateien: C: -> Fkopieren), C: -> Fkopieren), F:-> Causschneiden);
verfügbarer Speicher = 545MB / Systemcache = 543MB
=> Speicherverbrauch = 39.1Mb(inkl. SPi & TM)
OS: WinServer 2003


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=210363&stc=1&d=1269900238


----------



## DopeLex (30. März 2010)

Da werd ich wohl gleich mal nach legen müssen. Übrigens - hatte mir mein Win zerschossen mit nem BlueScreen - darum liefs so langsam am Ende. Setz gerad ma neu auf und teste anschlißend nochma mit 833 und dann mach ich mich auch an die 1000Mhz


----------



## mAlkAv (30. März 2010)

Na dann mal los, ich habe schon ein neues Ergebnis in petto


----------



## DopeLex (30. März 2010)

Hehe - schon gesehen - ma sehen was noch kommt. Ich bin ja auch endlich bei den 1000 angelangt. Jez gehts ans Feintuning bei den Latenzen und der waza Größe.


----------



## fuzz3l (31. März 2010)

Packt mal eure richtigen Scores schonmal aus...
Natürlich nicht für die Liste, ist ja noch nichtmal ein Waza gemacht.

Ram war auf 1000 CL7...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## DopeLex (31. März 2010)

Hehe, bedenke - du hast n E8600 mit mehr Cache - wir haben bloss E6600er...  Aber bei den Settings sind wir mittlerweile  auch angelangt beim RAM.


----------



## fuzz3l (31. März 2010)

Oh gar nicht gesehen, habe gedacht, ihr hättet alle "richtige" CPUs...

Naja, ich mach dann die Tage mal für alle Kategorien Scores, nachdem mein P6T gestorben zu sein scheint...

Gruß
Christian

EDIT:
Und hier mal ein 3Ghz 45nm Score:

Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme
Prozessor: Intel E8600 Q820A845
RAM: TRS (=fast Cellshocks) 2048MB mit D9GTS bestückt
BS: fully tweaked WinXP Prof
Tweaks: Maxmem, Affinity, Pagefile, CDT Spi Tweaker


----------



## DopeLex (31. März 2010)

Hehe, ja ne E8xxx CPU hat erstma nich mehr ins Budget gepasst, Board, RAM, CPU und Handy haben erstma n Loch ins Portemonnaie gerissen.  

Für D9GTS sind das echt gute Timings. Bin gerad am tüfteln was meine Cellis so bei 1000 schaffen. Vlt. komm ich mit der tRFC noch n tick niedriger. Bin immer noch am kucken was ich denen so an Spannung verpassen kann.


----------



## mAlkAv (31. März 2010)

So, hier ist erstmal mein vorläufig bestes Ergebnis, mit richtig gutem RAM wie ihr ihn habt wären sicher nochmal 2 oder 3 Sekunden weniger drin 


3Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-1M: *14min55.843sec*
CPU: *E6600 @ 3005.3Mhz* (6*500.8), XFX 790i Ultra, Crucial Ballistix 1333 @ 1001.8Mhz CL7-7-6-9


_Tweaks:
_ BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB(C; SPi(F; SPi Priorität = Hoch, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern; Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 4x 0.156s; svchost beendet(->Designs);
Copy Waza mit 502x1MB großen Dateien: C: -> Fkopieren), C: -> Fkopieren), F:-> Causschneiden);
verfügbarer Speicher = 544MB / Systemcache = 543MB
=> Speicherverbrauch = 37.1Mb(inkl. SPi & TM)
OS: WinServer 2003


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=211383&stc=1&d=1270066989


----------



## DopeLex (31. März 2010)

Das ist doch trotzdem schon richtig gut. Die Zeit muss ich erstma schlagen...


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2010)

Mal ein paar Durchläufe gemacht und Sys für gut befunden 

ASUS P6T SE 
Dominator GTF 1866 @ 1850 7-8-7-20
i7 965 XE
OS Win XP.......*2400Mhz*

1M* 16,656sec* + 32M *14min 22,031sec*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS P6T SE
Dominator GTF 1866 @ 1800 7-8-7-20
i7 965 XE
OS Win XP.......*3000Mhz*

1M *13,375sec *+ 32M *11min 43,407sec*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS P6T SE
Dominator GTF 1866 @ 1800 7-8-7-20
i7 965 XE
OS Win XP......*3600Mhz*

1M *11156sec *+ 32M *9min 55,891sec *(1M Update)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS P6T SE
Dominator GTF 1866 @ 1920 7-8-7-20
i7 965 XE
OS Win XP......*4000Mhz*

1M *10,047sec *+ 32M *9min 00,188sec  *(1M Update)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS P6T SE
Dominator GTF 1866 @ 1860 7-8-7-20
i7 965 XE
OS Win XP......*4500Mhz*

1M *8,968 sec *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den 32M bekomme ich leider bis jetzt nicht stabil hin ....hätte aber schon Screens bei 4,4 Ghz die besser sind wie jeder andere 32M bei 4,5Ghz 

Habe mal da mein anderes Board in der RMA ist diese Board - *P6T Se* - getestet.
Und meine Rams die ums verrecken nicht auf dem Supercomputer über 1860 hinauswollten machen auf diesem Board anstandslos 2080 

Jetzt teste ich mal ob sie auch schärfere Timings vertragen


----------



## DopeLex (6. April 2010)

So, jez ham mer ne akkurate Zeit. Hat mich ganz schön Arbeit und Schweiß gekostet. Hab ich echt ewig dran gesessen, wollt ja die Celli's auch nich grillen...  Aber deine (mAlkAv) tRAS Werte erreiche ich nie und nimmer, das ist echt doll, hab zwar noch n Durchlauf mit 14 versucht, aber da is er bei Loop 15 abgekackt. Mehr VDimm wollt ich dann auch nicht geben. Ist jez alles mit ~2,14V entstanden - war aber Feintuning im Bios für nötig. Vlt. ginge noch was mit Waza, hab ums verrecken keine gleichen Werte hin bekommen.


3Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-32M: *14m 54.531sec*
CPU: E6600 @ *3002.2Mhz* (6*500.4), ASUS Rampage Extreme, MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 1000.7Mhz CL7-6-5-15-48

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=213438&stc=1&d=1270566515


Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Hoch, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander (0.156sec)
Copy Waza - manual - 560MB
Available / Cache - 548.5MB / 546MB
OS: WinServer 2003 - SPi Edition


----------



## mAlkAv (6. April 2010)

Ich melde mich dann mit richtigem RAM und einer ähnlich guten tRFC wieder 
Die niedrige tRAS liegt wohl am nForce Chipsatz, bringt bei der Zeit aber kaum Verbesserung.


----------



## fuzz3l (6. April 2010)

Ui...
Die Cellis machen das schon mit 2,14v, gehen doch ganz annehmbar...ich gebe meinem immer mind. 2,2v und meine TRS D9GTS haben schon 2,35v *hust* gesehen... Da bin ich schmerzbefreit..

Gruß
Christian


----------



## DopeLex (6. April 2010)

Hehe, nee das kann ich nich machen. Hab kein Ersatzkit da.  Ich taste mich aber weiter nach oben. Bin gerad am experimentieren was oberhalb von 1000 geht. 


@Olli - na dann auf auf - dann läute mal die nächste Runde ein, hehe.


----------



## fuzz3l (7. April 2010)

Dann ist die Frage was zuerst dicht macht: Ram oder Board... Weil oberhalb von 1000 durchn 32m ist teilweise total random...


----------



## websmile (9. April 2010)

Super Pi 1M 4500
10,234s
Core 2 E8600
Asus P5E3 WS Pro@500FSB
2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC3-16000 @800 Cl6-5-5-16
24/7 XP, Dienste deaktiviert, MaxMem 600, Echtzeit, Core0, XP Silver,2x16K


Super Pi 32M 4500MHz
10min08,985s
Core 2 E8600
Asus P5E3 WS Pro
2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC3-16000@800 6-5-5-15
24/7 XP, Dienste deaktiviert, MaxMem 600, Echtzeit, Core0, XP Silver

Besser als nix


----------



## mAlkAv (9. April 2010)

XP Silver stimmt aber nicht, oder? 
Und bei 1M geht bestimmt noch was, denn die Latenzen sind ja beim 32M Run unüblicherweise schärfer


----------



## websmile (9. April 2010)

Ist das normale XP Design mit silbernem Hintergrung statt dem Blumenkram den MS da anbietet- der 1M war nur on the fly zum Anwärmen für 32M, viel mehr ist für mich auf der alten X38 Krücke glaub ich nicht mehr drin da ich bei der Ram-Spannung nicht über die zertifizierten 2V gehen will und die NB immer mehr Spannung frißt je schärfer ich den Ram ziehe


----------



## mAlkAv (9. April 2010)

Ich dachte an das Farbschema, Silber und Olive sind meist etwas schneller als das standard Blau.
Wie hoch war denn die vNB und wieviel brauchts für 900MHz oder 1000MHz?


----------



## websmile (9. April 2010)

Für den 32M oben hab ich 1,43V gebraucht, 942 Cl7 war ähnlich 1:2, bei 1000 wirds aber ganz eng- meine Low Voltage Rams starten erst gar nicht obwohl es 2200er sind, aber 2x2GB, und die Ballistix brauchen schon ungefähr 1,5V auf der NB um bei Cl8 zu booten- mit einem Riegel komm ich besser hin, da geht bei den 2200ern z.B 950 Cl6 im Single-Channel 1:2, aber 4GB oder Dual-Channel kann die MCH nicht halten ohne übelst hohe Spannung. Natu meinte sein P5E3WS hat 1000 C6 geschafft zum Benchen, aber mit 1,8-1,85Volt auf der NB- das kann ich mit der Standardkühlung überhaupt nicht einstellen, da reichts nicht mal für C7. Ist ein gutes Board aber eben vorrangig für QX-CPUs oder wenn die NB unter Wasser oder Dice ist zum Benchen

P.S. Ich kann richtig zusehen wenn ich teste wie mit jedem Timimg das ich unterstelle und jeder Ram-Einstellung die ich verschärfe der Spannungsbedaerf bei der NB wächst- 500 FSB gehen 5:8 bei Cl8 mit 2x1GB mit Minimum Spannung von 1,25V- was ich für die Cl6 bei gleicher Ratio brauch hab ich ja oben geschrieben


----------



## Don_Dan (12. April 2010)

Bei mir gilt das selbe Motto wie bei *websmile*, besser als nix. 

Das Windows war schon an drei verschiedenen Boards und 32M kriege ich mit PL9 auch nicht durch. Der Speicher ist für Memtest Stabilität ausgereizt, werde morgen mal testen was noch mit MemSet für einen 32M zu holen ist. Für heute habe ich genug vorm PC gesessen.

32M, 45nm Core 2 @ 4500MHz:
( E8400 @ 600x7,5, REX, Cellshock 1800 CL8 @ 960MHz CL7 1T )

Zeit: 10m01,032s

Tweaks:
XP Prof. paar Dienste beendet, LSC on, pagefile 512-512, affinity Core 1, priority high, 2x16k, Maxmem=680MB, SPi Tweaker CDT

Screenshot:


----------



## fuzz3l (12. April 2010)

Wasn das fürn Drecksboard? 

Meins macht da locker PL8, aber ganz locker... Aber irgendwie ist die Zeit dann doch recht gut, muss dann iwann auch nochmal in der 4,5Ghz Kategorie nachlegen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Don_Dan (13. April 2010)

Ich glaube es liegt eher am User. 

Dein 9m59,xxxs ist mit PL9 gemacht, oder?


----------



## fuzz3l (13. April 2010)

Ja, aber die sind ohne besondere Tweaks, im "falschen" Windows und mit im 266er Strap gemacht (=> Ramtakt fürn Arsch..)

Du hast ja den 333er Strap und da geht der PL noch eine Stufe drunter...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Don_Dan (15. April 2010)

Heute war irgendwie nicht mein Tag, auf der Suche nach etwas mehr Performance hab ich mir ein Windows zerschossen, mein neues nlited XP will sich nicht fertig installieren lassen ( Ups... ^^ ), und ich hab insgesamt nur 6 Durchläufe hinbekommen.

Musste dann notgedrungen die einzige funktionierende Installation nehmen die noch greifbar war, die hing aber eigentlich am Commando dran. Ist also auch nicht mehr ganz frisch.

Hatte auch ein paar kleine Probleme mit dem CDT cw, die Ergebnisse sind beide nur mit normalem cw entstanden.

32M, 45nm Core 2 @ 3600MHz:
( E8400 @ 600x6, REX, Cellshock 1800 CL8 @ 960MHz CL7 1T )

Zeit: 11m54,640s

32M, 45nm Core 2 @ 4500MHz:
 ( E8400 @ 600x7,5, REX, Cellshock 1800 CL8 @ 960MHz CL7 1T )

 Zeit: 09m55,937s

Tweaks:
fast wie oben.

Da geht also auf jeden Fall noch was.


----------



## Don_Dan (15. April 2010)

Frisches Windows ( allerdings komplette Installation... ), RAM am Limit und jetzt auch mit CDT cw.
Ich glaube irgendwas mache ich beim CDT cw immer noch falsch, der bringt kaum mehr als mein normaler copy waza. 

32M, 45nm Core 2 @ 3600MHz:
( E8400 @ 600x6, REX, Cellshock 1800 CL8 @ 960MHz CL7 1T )

Zeit: *11m53,312s*

32M, 45nm Core 2 @ 4500MHz:
 ( E8400 @ 600x7,5, REX, Cellshock 1800 CL8 @ 960MHz CL7 1T )

 Zeit: *09m53,906s*

Tweaks:
fast wie oben.

Bin immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden, man sieht ja wo ich Zeit liegen lasse. Der Speicher ist vor allem nicht so toll. 
Für's erste werden das aber meine besten Werte bleiben, will jetzt noch was für die LCC bei XS machen, also 09m59,xxxs etc...


----------



## websmile (18. April 2010)

@Don_Dan Hehe- gute Zeit, das Board erscheint mir immer attraktiver- aber ich werde stark bleiben
Super Pi 1M 3,6GHz 65nm Conroe
Tweaks 2x16K, AV+FW abgeschaltet, Echtzeit, sonst 24/7
14,078s
E6850@3600MHZ(9x400), Gigabyte EP45-UD3, 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC2-8500 16FD3 Cl5-5-5-12


----------



## der blaue blitz (18. April 2010)

ich bearbeite gerade meinen i7 930!!
los gehts.......

GA X58A UD3R
Dominator GT 1600MHZ@1600MHZ 7-7-7-23
Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit

1M+32M @ 2400MHZ

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-neuer-i7-2741-picture40783-1m-2-4ghz.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ms-neuer-i7-2741-picture40784-32m-2-4ghz.html

1M+32M @ 3000MHZ

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-neuer-i7-2741-picture40785-1m-3-0ghz.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ms-neuer-i7-2741-picture40786-32m-3-0ghz.html

1M+32M @ 3600MHZ

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-neuer-i7-2741-picture40790-1m-3-6ghz.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ms-neuer-i7-2741-picture40791-32m-3-6ghz.html

1M+32M @ 4000MHZ

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-neuer-i7-2741-picture40807-1m-4-0ghz.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ms-neuer-i7-2741-picture43339-32m-4-0ghz.html


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. April 2010)

**Update**
Aktualisiert bis einschließlich #684.

@mAlkAv: Dieses Ergebnis war kein offizieller Eintrag, oder?


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2010)

Buhuuu 

696 wäre mein Post der mich bei jeden Takt auf Platz Eins bringt .

Ok 32m bei 4,5 Ghz habe ich nicht stabil bekommen aber den mache ich dann noch unter Dice und dann sollte ich überall vorne sein 

nochmal


----------



## mAlkAv (23. April 2010)

Danke für das erste Update 




PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> **Update**
> Aktualisiert bis einschließlich #684.
> 
> @mAlkAv: Dieses Ergebnis war kein offizieller Eintrag, oder?



Nein, ich zähle es mal im weitesten Sinn zur Ergebnisdiskussion.
Post 685 + 686 kannst du beim nächsten mal auch gleich auslassen


----------



## DopeLex (26. April 2010)

Hab nochmal nen Score für 3,6Ghz Kategorie - is aber noch nix endgültiges (denke ich ma - mein RE hat heute die Hufe hoch gerissen - muss erstma getauscht werden - schön Windows Betrieb einfach aus die Maus - Hänger - danach gings net mehr an) - war noch am testen für hwbot - aber da wird ja die CPU so warm bei höherem Multi  

3,6Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-1M: *13.859sec*
CPU: E6600 @ 3604.7Mhz (7*515), ASUS Rampage Extreme, MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 1030.0Mhz CL7-6-6-16-53

3,6Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2 *überholt - update in Post #725*

SPi-32M: *12m 56.015sec*
CPU: E6600 @ 3604.7Mhz (7*515.0), ASUS Rampage Extreme, MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 1030.0Mhz CL8-7-7-18-57

_
Tweaks:_
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB( C: ); SPi( D: ); SPi Priorität = Hoch, Explorer.exe beendet; 2x16k;
Copy Waza mit 560x1MB großen Dateien (32m)
OS: WinServer 2003 (schon verbrauchte Installation - nich mehr geeignet für ernsthafte Versuche - halt am austesten)


----------



## ich558 (1. Mai 2010)

E6700 @ 3,6GHz (400*9)  1M: 14,367s

Tweaks: Umstieg von Vista 32bit auf Win 7 64bit; 2* 16k

Ziemlich ernüchterndes Ergebnis. Unter Vista hatte ich fast den selben Wert
Memset hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht deshalb nur Cpuz


----------



## websmile (1. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich die CPU umbauen, mit DDR3 hätte ich die Conroe Bestzeit bei 32M bestimmt nicht um 4 Sekunden verpaßt- oder ich geb nochmal Gas und fahr den Ram 3:4
32M 4GHz Conroe
12m11,828s
E6850@4002MHz(8x500), Gigabyte EP45-UD3; 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC2-8500@600MHz Cl5-5-4-10-30


----------



## DopeLex (2. Mai 2010)

Da musste aber nochma ran... 

12m.05sek.000 @ 3,9Ghz 

Vlt. mach ich dann die Tage auch nochma nen echten 4Ghz Run.


----------



## websmile (2. Mai 2010)

Fehlt mir das Board zu, selbst auf dem X38 kann ich nicht 1:2 bei DDR3 fahren- allerdings fehlt dir möglicherweise eine anständige CPU für die 4GHz wenn ich die Spannung für 3,9GHz sehe


----------



## DopeLex (2. Mai 2010)

Nene - kein Problem. WaKü sei dank - da brauch der zwar schon über 1,6V - aber die Temps sind Sahne. Hab 3 Scythe Lüfter auf meinem Radi zum Benchen - da brüllt jeder mit 3000 upm  Hab schon 32m mit 4,064 Ghz fürn Bot gemacht...


----------



## DopeLex (2. Mai 2010)

So, hier mal nen 4Ghz Run. 

4,0Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-32M: *11m 43.266sec*
CPU: E6600 @ 4002.9Mhz (8*500.4), ASUS Rampage Extreme, MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 1000.7Mhz CL7-6-6-16-48 (PL7-266er Strap)


Link

Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Hoch
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander 
Copy Waza - manual - 560MB
Available / Cache - 550MB / 548MB
OS: WinServer 2003 - SPi Edition


----------



## DopeLex (2. Mai 2010)

So - zwei hab ich noch bei 2,4 & 3,6Ghz. 


2,4Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-32M: *18m 26.812sec*
CPU: E6600 @ 2400.9Mhz (6*400.1), ASUS Rampage Extreme, MSC Cellshock  1800-8-7-6-21 @ 800.3Mhz CL6-5-5-12-39 (PL5-266er Strap)


Link


3,6Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2 (Hinfällig - Update in Post #732)

SPi-32M: *12m 49.172sec*
CPU: E6600 @ 3604.7Mhz (7*515.0), ASUS Rampage Extreme, MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 1030.0Mhz CL8-6-6-16-53 (PL7-266er Strap)


Link


Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Hoch
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander
Copy Waza - manual - 560MB
Available / Cache - 549MB / 547MB
OS: WinServer 2003 - SPi Edition


----------



## Don_Dan (3. Mai 2010)

websmile schrieb:


> @Don_Dan Hehe- gute Zeit, das Board erscheint mir immer attraktiver- aber ich werde stark bleiben



Danke. 
Das Board ist auch wirklich gut, damit kann man so einiges anstellen, würde dir sicher gefallen. 



websmile schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich die CPU umbauen, mit DDR3 hätte ich die Conroe Bestzeit bei 32M bestimmt nicht um 4 Sekunden verpaßt- oder ich geb nochmal Gas und fahr den Ram 3:4
> 32M 4GHz Conroe
> 12m11,828s
> E6850@4002MHz(8x500), Gigabyte EP45-UD3; 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC2-8500@600MHz Cl5-5-4-10-30



Schöne Zeit, aber beim Speicher geht doch noch was, oder? 

Die Gigabyte sind von der Effizienz halt echt nicht so ganz vorne dabei, wenn du noch was mit DDR2 reißen willst müsstest du den RAM wohl mit 600MHz CL4 laufen lassen.
Ich würde das auch gerne mal versuchen aber ich kriege auf meinem Commando bei 600MHz mit "guten" Settings keinen 32M durch. Die NB braucht zu viel Spannung und steigt dann wegen der Hitze aus.


----------



## ich558 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub's nicht!  er schafft da mit nem e6600 die 4 ghz und ich komme bei meinem e6700 nicht über die 3,8 hinaus!  liegt warscheindlich an meiner mangelnden Erfahrung^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Mai 2010)

**Update** bis einschließlich #713

Herzlichen Dank für die rege Beteiligung!


----------



## DopeLex (3. Mai 2010)

Macht ja auch Spaß nich wahr. Werd demnächst auch meinen E8400 bekommen - dann mach ich für die 45nm Kategorien auch mal wieder n Refresh.  Die alten Zeiten sind ja nich mehr wirklich brauchbar wenn ich mir die Anderen so anschaue.


----------



## websmile (4. Mai 2010)

@Don_Dan Klar geht da noch was beim Ram, die haben bei dem Run 2,04Volt drauf und sind meine langsamsten Ballistix- aber 600 C4 ist beim P45 ne ganz üble Sache, da steigt der Spannungsbedarf exponential an über 580, 667 C5 dagegen gehen ganz gut, das hab ich mit meinen alten Team 800 C3 mal getestet, vielleicht probier ich da nochmal aus mit 4x1GB^^

@DopeLex Nette Zeiten mit den 65nm


----------



## DopeLex (4. Mai 2010)

Hehe, danke. Werd ma kucken ob ich mich nich beim 3,6Ghz Run noch n bissle verbessern kann. Da ist vlt. noch n bissle Spielraum.


----------



## DopeLex (5. Mai 2010)

3,6Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2 

SPi-32M: *12m 45.687sec*
CPU: E6600 @ 3604.7Mhz (7*515.0), ASUS Rampage Extreme, MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 1030.0Mhz CL8-6-6-16-49 (PL6-200er Strap)


Link


Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Hoch
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander
Copy Waza - manual - 560MB
Available / Cache - 547MB / 548MB
OS: WinServer 2003 - SPi Edition


----------



## fuzz3l (6. Mai 2010)

Mit CL7 nichts zu machen?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## DopeLex (6. Mai 2010)

Nee, leider nicht. Die Cellshocks vertragen irgendwie nich mehr als 2,16V - hab schon Alles versucht. Mit 2 verschiedenen REX's probiert, aber leider nix.


----------



## fuzz3l (6. Mai 2010)

Bis wohin (Voltagemäßig) haste probiert? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## DopeLex (6. Mai 2010)

2,25V - aber bei 2,17 freezt er, und ab 2,18 bekomm ich nen Bluescreen.


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Mai 2010)

Ist gestern beim Trockeneis benchen abgefallen. PP ist nicht überragend aber das Windows war auch nicht mehr ganz taufrisch und einen Run mit der gleichen Zeit bei genau 4500MHz habe ich nicht gespeichert 


4.5Ghz - 1M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-1M: *11.140sec*
CPU: *E6600 @ 4503Mhz* (9*500), Asus X38 P5E3, Crucial Ballistix 1333 @ 1000Mhz CL8-7-7-16


Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB(C); SPi(F); SPi Priorität = Hoch, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern; Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2x 0.109s; svchost beendet(->Designs);
=> Speicherverbrauch = 37.3Mb(inkl. SPi & TM)
OS: WinServer 2003

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-1m-32m-bei-festem-cpu-takt-spi1m-4500mhz.jpg


Gruß Olli


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mal die Tage den kleinsten Ableger der C2D Architektur getestet. Mit nur 512KB Cache und einem Kern ist der Abstand zu den großen Conroes aber doch recht deutlich.
Interessant ist vor allem der Unterschied durch CW; ohne dauerte der 32M Run 19min02s und mit lediglich 16m16s, das sind fast 15% Zeitersparnis.
So hat es dann noch knapp für deine alte Zeit mit dem E6600 gereicht Stephan und sogar für einen Wolfdale in der Liste.

3Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 512KB L2

SPi-1M: *16m10.203sec*
CPU: *Celeron 430 @ 3003Mhz* (9*333), XFX 790i Ultra, OCZ SLi Ready DDR-1800 @ 1001Mhz CL7-7-7-15


_Tweaks:_
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB(C); SPi(G); SPi Priorität = Normal; Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 4x 0.156s;
Copy Waza mit 512x1MB großen Dateien: C: -> Gkopieren), C: -> Gkopieren), G:-> Causschneiden);
verfügbarer Speicher = 545MB / Systemcache = 541MB
=> Speicherverbrauch = 39.1Mb(inkl. SPi & TM)
OS: WinServer 2003

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...em-cpu-takt-s430_spi32m_3003mhz_16m10s203.jpg



Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (10. Mai 2010)

So dann mal mein erster Bench 

Hab keine Optimierungen laufen lassen, sogar Virensoftware etc is noch gelaufen 

OS: Win 7 64

SuperPi 1M

CPU: E8400@ 445 FSB 9er Multi
RAM: 6-6-6-18 2.0D Ramteiler
Board: GB EP45-DS3 Rev. 1
Ergebnis: 11,930 s


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Mai 2010)

Dein Screenshot beinhaltet leider nicht alle erforderlichen CPU-Z-Fenster. Hier ein regelkonformer Screenshot inklusive Memset: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-takt-32m-17m-13s-985-hyperhorn-900-small.jpg


----------



## Skysnake (10. Mai 2010)

gnarfts seh grad die vergessen CPU-Z umzustellen -.- mal schauen ob ich nochmal auf son Ergebnis komm 

ich denk auch mal an die anderen CPU-Z Fenster  update kommt dann sobald möglich hier als edit

EDIT 1:btw der Link zu SuperPi auf der ersten Seite geht nemme, musste mir das von wo anders ziehen.

EDIT 2: So nun der neue Screen. Jetzt sollte aber alles dabei sein. Hab sogar noch nen minimal besseres Ergebnis jetzt 

1M: 11.870s


----------



## Skysnake (11. Mai 2010)

Sodele hab jetzt nochmal bischen nachgebachnt mit paar Optimierungen.

E8400 FSB 445MHz 9er Multi
OS: win 7 64
RAM:6-6-6-18 451,7 MHz
Optimierungen:
Prozess zugewiesen auf Core 1
Prio auf hoch gestellt

1M Ergebnis 11,800s


----------



## DopeLex (11. Mai 2010)

So nach langer, harter Arbeit endlich nen akkuraten Run hinbekommen. 

3,6Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 4MB L2

SPi-32M: *12m 44.015sec*

Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme (PL6 - 200er Strap - Ai Clock Twister @ stronger)
Prozessor: E6750 @ 3604.7Mhz (7*515.0)
RAM: MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 1030.0Mhz CL8-6-6-16-49
BS: Windows Server 2003


- Link -


Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Echtzeit, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander (0.140sec)
Copy Waza - manual - 1184MB
Available / Cache - 548MB / 547.5MB
OS: WinServer 2003 - SPi Edition


----------



## DopeLex (17. Mai 2010)

Hier mal erste Wolfdale Test's.

3,6Ghz - 32M - 45nm - 6MB L2

SPi-32M: *11m 49.500sec*

Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme (PL8 - 333er Strap)
Prozessor: E8400 @ 3604.6Mhz (6*600.8)
RAM: MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 961.2Mhz CL7-6-5-15-46
BS: Windows Server 2003


- Link -



4,5Ghz - 32M - 45nm - 6MB L2

SPi-32M: *9m 50.266sec*

Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme (PL8 - 333er Strap)
Prozessor: E8400 @ 4504.3Mhz (7.5*600.6)
RAM: MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 961.0Mhz CL7-6-5-15-46
BS: Windows Server 2003


- Link -


Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Echtzeit, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander (0.140/0.125sec)
Copy Waza - manual - 1184MB
Available / Cache - 547MB / 546.5MB
OS: WinServer 2003 - SPi Edition


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Mai 2010)

Sehr schöne Ergebnisse! 

Die Timings sind echt gut, ich glaub ich brauche ein anderes Speicherkit.


----------



## DopeLex (17. Mai 2010)

Hehe, danke. 


Der RAM geht echt Sahne - wenn ich mal mehr Zeit hab kuck ich mal was der maximal so packt. CL5/6/7/8. Einziges Manko halt - mehr als 2,16V verträgt er nich für 32m.


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Mai 2010)

Mit meinem kann ich locker mit 2,20V benchen, aber er verträgt dafür keine ganz engen Subtimings und die tRAS muss richtig hoch sein, mit 15 erreicht er nur ~910MHz. 
Ich hab noch ein Mushkin-Kit mit D9GTS, zur Not kauf ich mir noch ein paar D9GTR, stehen ja gerade ein paar in ebay drin. Kann zur Zeit halt bloß nicht testen. Müsste auch mal ein entschlacktes OS testen anstatt meines full installs.


----------



## DopeLex (17. Mai 2010)

2,2 gehen bei mir nur mit Mühe und Not für 1m.  Das mit der tRAS is natürlich Mist, obwohl mAlkAv meinte - das bringt nicht so wahnsinnig viel - hat ja mit ner 9er gebencht - vlt. hängt das aber auch mitm nForce zusammen. Hehe, ja so n Bench-Windoof bringt schon n bissle was. 


Hab leider kein 2.Kit mehr da - aber wenn ich mal nen super geiles Angebot oder Kit sehe, dann schlag ich auch nochma zu.


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Mai 2010)

Ja, full install ist es zwar schon, aber "ein paar" Dienste und Prozesse sind schon beendet, und der ganze unnütze Kram ist im BIOS ausgemacht, aber naja, mal sehen. Zwei Sachen sind mir noch eingefallen, dazu mit etwas besserem Speicher.... hm... 

Die Kits im ebay sind nicht wirklich toll, nur die normalen 1600er, aber wenn man ein paar Sticks von denen testet und die besten raussucht wäre das wohl auch ganz nett. Kommt halt nur auf den Preis an.


----------



## DopeLex (17. Mai 2010)

Na dann auf auf, kommt hier n bissle leben in d. Bude


----------



## DopeLex (18. Mai 2010)

Hier noch nen 3Ghz Ergebnis - vlt. schaff ich morgen noch 4 Ghz und 2,4 Ghz. 


3Ghz - 32M - 45nm - 6MB L2

SPi-32M: *13m 56.750sec
*
Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme (PL6 - 200er Strap)
Prozessor: E8400 @ 3002.1Mhz (6*500.4)
RAM: MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 1000.7Mhz CL7-6-6-16-48
BS: Windows Server 2003


- Link -


Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 600MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Echtzeit, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander (0.141sec)
Copy Waza - manual - 1184MB
Available / Cache - 549MB / 549MB
OS: WinServer 2003 - SPi Edition


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Mai 2010)

DopeLex schrieb:


> Na dann auf auf, kommt hier n bissle leben in d. Bude



Würd' ich ja gern, aber momentan schaff' ich es zeitlich nicht. Wird noch etwas dauern bis wieder etwas von mir kommt.


----------



## DopeLex (18. Mai 2010)

Naja, halb so wild - dann hab ich genug Zeit in allen Kategorien vorzulegen (bin am umziehen, hab auch recht wenig Zeit die kommenden Tage), dann kannste dich gut orientieren. Im Übrigen hab ich heute noch n bissle getestet... bei den Subs geht noch was - also ich könnte mich auch überall noch n bissle verbessern.


----------



## DopeLex (19. Mai 2010)

Hier mal noch die fehlenden 2,4Ghz und 4Ghz Runs.

@Stephan

deine Effizienz hab ich noch nicht ganz, da muss ich nochmal ran, aber erstma is keine Zeit mehr - vlt. im Juni irgendwann.


2.4Ghz - 32M - 45nm - 6MB L2

SPi-32M: *17m 12.265sec*

Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme (PL5 - 266er Strap)
Prozessor: E8400 @ 2405.4Mhz (6*400.9)
RAM: MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 801.8Mhz CL6-5-5-12-39
BS: Windows Server 2003


- Link -


4Ghz - 32M - 45nm - 6MB L2

SPi-32M: *10m 52.016sec*

Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme (PL6 - 266er Strap)
Prozessor: E8400 @ 4000.0Mhz (8*500.0)
RAM: MSC Cellshock 1800-8-7-6-21 @ 1000.0Mhz CL7-6-6-16-48
BS: Windows Server 2003


- Link -



Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 607MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Echtzeit, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander
Copy Waza - manual - 1176MB
Available / Cache - 555MB / 555MB
OS: WinServer 2003 - SPi Edition


----------



## Outlaw15 (21. Mai 2010)

Phenom 9650 @ 2,4 ghz
2x2GB Samsung Ram
1M: 34.779


----------



## DopeLex (21. Mai 2010)

Musst du schon auch nach den Vorgaben posten - sprich:

1. Bild

2. Die richtigen Fenster auf dem Bild sichtbar

3. nach dem vorgegeben Muster posten


----------



## der blaue blitz (24. Mai 2010)

wann kommt denn mal wieder ein UPDATE Stephan?


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2010)

Der Link zu SuperPi Mod1.5XS auf der ersten Seite geht auch noch ins Leere. Nen Update wäre da sehr nett.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Mai 2010)

**Update**

*Zusätzlich erledigt:*
Memset 4.1 Beta 4 durch Memset 4.1 (Final) ersetzt, CPU-Tweaker 1.3 Beta 2 durch CPU-Tweaker 1.5 (Final) ersetzt, Super Pi Mod 1.5 XS hochgeladen + Links angepasst 

*Folgende Ergebnisse konnte ich leider nicht eintragen:*
@der blaue blitz: Kein CPU-Z/Memory bei 4.000 MHz/32M hier.
@websmile: Kein CPU-Z/Memory hier.
@mAlkAv: Dieses Ergebnis überschneidet sich in der Kategorie mit diesem Ergebnis.

------------------------------

@DopeLex: Sehr gut, du hast meine 32M-Zeit bei 2.400 MHz geknackt - eigentlich das einzige Ergebnis in der Liste, auf das ich etwas stolz war. Da werde ich demnächst mit E8600 + RE + D9GTR zurückschlagen (bzw. hoffentlich zurückschlagen können).


----------



## DopeLex (25. Mai 2010)

Hehe, naja bei deiner Effizienz und besseren Timings muss ich dann echt hart kämpfen. Mal kucken ob ich da dann zu Rückschlagen kann.  Bin gespannt was du dann da erreichen wirst. 


btw: überall erster mitm Wolfdale und mitm Conroe bei 32m.


----------



## Don_Dan (25. Mai 2010)

Wirklich gute Arbeit Thomas, bist ja jetzt Führender in allen Kategorien ( bei Core 2s. )!


----------



## DopeLex (25. Mai 2010)

Hehe, danke. Freue mich schon, wenn die ersten mich irgendwo schlagen - dann wirds wieder n richtiger Wettbewerb und hier kommt ordentlich Leben in die Bude.


----------



## Don_Dan (25. Mai 2010)

Irgendwann finde ich auch mal wieder etwas Zeit! 

Man müsste mal ein paar Leute aus dem Forum dazu bringen ernsthafte Scores zu machen, momentan sind die meisten die vorne sind ja gar nicht hier im Forum heimisch.


----------



## DopeLex (25. Mai 2010)

Hehe, ja das wäre was. Naja, dann müssen eben wir uns messen und der Stephan, wenn er Zeit hat.


----------



## der blaue blitz (26. Mai 2010)

hier nochmal der 4Ghz 32m und 1m 


GA X58A UD3R
Dominator GT 1600MHZ@1456MHZ 7-7-7-23
Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-neuer-i7-2741-picture44172-1m-4-0ghz-2.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-neuer-i7-2741-picture44173-32m-4-0ghz-2.html


----------



## ich558 (27. Mai 2010)

Jetzt seh ichs erst. Habe mich schon gewundert warum ich nicht in der Liste bin aber habe letztes mal das Hochladen des Screens vergessen.

E6700 @ 3,6GHz (400*9) 1M: 14,367s

Tweaks: Umstieg von Vista 32bit auf Win 7 64bit; 2* 16k

Ziemlich ernüchterndes Ergebnis. Unter Vista hatte ich fast den selben Wert
Memset hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht deshalb nur Cpuz


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Folgende Ergebnisse konnte ich leider nicht eintragen:*
> @mAlkAv: Dieses Ergebnis überschneidet sich in der Kategorie mit diesem Ergebnis.



Tja das ist schade aber eigentlich sind die CPU's so verschieden das sie nicht in die gleiche Kategorie passen.
Wenn du dich nicht mit dutzenden rot und blau Tönen herumschlagen willst kannst du ruhig das alte E4400 Ergebnis löschen und dafür den S430 eintragen da es mir auch mit der langsameren Zeit mehr bedeutet


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. Juni 2010)

GA X58A UD3R
Dominator GT 1600MHZ@1720MHZ 8-8-8-24
Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit

1m 4,5 GHz

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-neuer-i7-2741-picture44621-1m-4-5ghz.html


----------



## Sturmi (3. Juni 2010)

1M 4500 MHz 9,094s
Core i7 920@4504,5
Asus Rampage III Extreme

und irgendwie zeigt CPUTweaker bei mir nur Schrott an


----------



## DopeLex (6. Juli 2010)

So - der Onkel hat mal wieder n bissle rum gespielt.  Wollte mal die Ballistix von websmile antesten (Latenzmäßig gehen die net ganz so gut wie die Celli's - würd meinen da sind D9GTS drauf - fürn ersten Test aber schon ganz gut. )


3.6Ghz - 32M - 65nm - 1MB L2

SPi-32M: *13m 06.640sec*

Board: ASUS Rampage Extreme (PL5 - 200er Strap)
Prozessor: E2160 @ 3604.0Mhz (9*400.4)
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 2000-9-9-9-28 @ 800.9Mhz CL6-6-5-14-55
BS: Windows Server 2003


- Link -


Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 612MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Hoch; Affinity = Core1; Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander
Copy Waza - manual - 528MB
Available / Cache - 555MB / 559MB
OS: WinServer 2003 - SPi Edition (Test-Windows)


----------



## websmile (8. Juli 2010)

Hehe- sieht nicht schlecht aus, da könnte aber durchaus mehr drin sein wobei ich nicht weiß wieviel Spannung du drauf hattest- aber schön zu sehen das sie ihren Dienst verrichten


----------



## DopeLex (8. Juli 2010)

War auch nur zum antesten - wollte eigentlich mal kucken was der kleine Pentium it Luft kann - hab nich groß ausprobiert - bloss die alten Settings der Celli's (die nicht liefen) und dann mal so auf Sicherheit - geht sicher noch n bissle was. (2V Spannung)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juli 2010)

**Update**

@mAlkAv/DopeLex: Ich habe jetzt von euch mal beide Scores aufgenommen, auch wenn ihr bereits was in den Kategorien habt. Vielleicht unterteile ich die Sockel-775-CPUs in
- voller L2-Cache,
- <=1 MiByte und
- >1 MiByte.

@der blaue blitz: Bei +15,1 MHz trage ich nicht mehr ein. Die Limits liegen bei +5,4 MHz (gerundet +5 MHz) für einen gefetteten, gültigen Eintrag und +10,4 MHz (gerundet +10 MHz) für einen nicht gefetteten Eintrag.

@Sturmi: Ohne CPU-Z/Memory erfolgt kein Eintrag in die Liste.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Das nachfolgende Ergebnis ist über drei Monate alt, weshalb ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher bin, ob wirklich alle Angaben korrekt sind. Meine Aufzeichnungen sind nicht ganz vollständig, weil ich für Hwbot und nicht den Super-Pi-Wettbewerb gebencht habe und der Schwerpunkt dabei auf max. Taktraten lag. Dieses Ergebnis habe ich nur noch am Ende der kurzen Session aufgestellt und lässt - wie man sehen kann - allein auf Hardware-Ebene (CPU-NB/RAM) noch Optimierungen zu. Allerdings gibt es zwei gute Gründe, warum ich es jetzt doch hochgeladen habe:
- Erster Eintrag einer 45-nm-AMD-CPU ohne L3-Cache
- Erster Eintrag einer AMD-CPU bei 4,5 GHz

*32M @ 4.500 MHz: 15m 11,328s*
*Tweaks:* x*64/x*128K x*1M, Pagefile 512-512 @ D, spi.exe @ E, 2 x CW 1296/1024K D E, maxmem=640, LSC=1, Prio Hoch, Explorer Kill, Dienste + Prozesse deaktiviert, SPi minimiert, Luna Green, int. OPBCleaner
*Sys:* Athlon II X3 440, Asus Crosshair III Formula BIOS 1503, 2 x 2 GiByte Super Talent DDR3-2200 (Elpida MGH-E Hyper)
*OS:* Win XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DopeLex (3. August 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> **Update**
> 
> @mAlkAv/DopeLex: Ich habe jetzt von euch mal beide Scores aufgenommen, auch wenn ihr bereits was in den Kategorien habt. Vielleicht unterteile ich die Sockel-775-CPUs in
> - voller L2-Cache,
> ...




Alles klar - wäre vlt. gar nicht schlecht mit der Unterteilung.


----------



## Sturmi (6. August 2010)

So hoffe diesmal ist alles dabei. Mal True_Monkey in einer Kategorie vom Thron stoßen.

1M 4000 MHz 9,953s
Core i7 920@4000,4 MHz
Asus Rampage III Extreme

Edit : Kleine Verbesserung

1M 4000 MHz 9,875s
Core i7 920@4000,4 MHz
Asus Rampage III Extreme

Edit2 : 32M ( Ich lads einfach mal hoch auch wenn CPU Tweaker irgendwie aussteigt )

32M 4000 MHz 9m 2,722s
Core i7 920@4000,4 MHz
Asus Rampage III Extreme


----------



## Joker4Life (10. August 2010)

Hab jetzt auch mal etwas getestet mit meinem Core i5-750:

2400MHz:

1M = 17,378s
32M = 15m 23,334s


3000MHz:

1M = 13,900s
32M = 12m 33,809s


3600MHz:

1M = 11,591s
32M = 10m 47,681s


4000MHz:

1M = 10,436s
32M = leider eine Fehlermeldung hatte auch keine Lust den Fehler zu suchen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. August 2010)

**Update**

@Sturmi: Bei CPU-Tweaker musst du noch die Subtimings ausklappen, das geht per Klick auf "SubTim." Allerdings habe ich eher ein anderes Problem: Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei dir der CPU-Takt während des Benchmarks durch den Turbo-Modus erhöht wurde (22er Multi). Die Zeiten sind mit den Einstellungen (RAM/UCLK/OS) sonst nach _meiner_ Einschätzung nicht machbar. Magst du das mal überprüfen? (Super Pi Mod.exe den Kern 0 zuweisen und beim Ausführen von Super Pi CPU-Z/CPU beobachten)


----------



## pagani-s (27. August 2010)

hier mal mein ergebnis mit 3,6ghz 
und 1M
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/pagani-s-albums-meins-3087-picture55034-super-pi-1m.jpg


----------



## DopeLex (27. August 2010)

Bitte an die Vorgaben aus dem Startpost halten - so wird es nicht eingetragen.


----------



## pagani-s (27. August 2010)

tschuldigung
so besser?
oder muss der turbo noch aus?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ns-3087-picture55035-super-pi-3-6ghz-1m-2.png


----------



## Schrotti (27. August 2010)

Du musst es echt noch lernen Screenshots anzufertigen.

Alle Fenster dicht beisammen und dann auf das wesentliche konzentrieren.

Niemand hat Lust deinen Desktop anzuschauen.


----------



## pagani-s (27. August 2010)

das krieg ich auch noch hin^^


----------



## mAlkAv (27. August 2010)

Wichtiger ist das der SuperPi Lauf mit dem 'PI calculation is done' Fenster zu sehen ist.
Schau nochmal in die ersten 2-3 Posts.


----------



## pagani-s (28. August 2010)

sry das ich so oft poste aber isses so ok?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/pagani-s-albums-meins-3087-picture55069-super-pi-2.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2010)

Ist denn der Turbo denn jetzt an oder aus ?


----------



## Schrotti (28. August 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> sry das ich so oft poste aber isses so ok?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/pagani-s-albums-meins-3087-picture55069-super-pi-2.jpg



Paint ist in Windows 7 enthalten.

Man drücke [DRUCK] und öffne Paint.
Man klicke auf einfügen.
Man wähle auswählen und markiere den Bereich den man markieren will.

Man wähle zuschneiden (der ausgewählte Bereich wird ausgeschnitten).
Man speichere das Bild als png oder jpeg Format.

Was ist daran schwer?
Selbst meine 11 jährige Nichte bekommt das hin.


----------



## mAlkAv (28. August 2010)

Ich würde mich erst einmal auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren. Was glaubst du wie viele Einträge es mit vollem Desktop hier seit Beginn bereits gab? 

Viel wichtiger ist die Tatsache dass bei dem Lauf der Turbo Modus aktiv war, denn eine 10,8 ist bei 3.6GHz mit den Settings meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich.

Auch wäre es gut wenn du dich in etwa an dem Post Schema der anderen Teilnehmer orientierst pagani


----------



## pagani-s (28. August 2010)

so nun nochmal weils so schön war
ohne turbo und mit paint bearbeitet das nur das nötigste zu sehn ist
 Betribssystem windows 7 ultimate 64bit
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/pagani-s-albums-meins-3087-picture55196-super-pi-3.jpg


----------



## Don_Dan (28. August 2010)

Sieht schon viel besser aus! 

Dann kannst du ja jetzt anfangen mit tweaken!


----------



## DopeLex (28. August 2010)

und nach dem Eintrageschema zu posten ...


----------



## pagani-s (28. August 2010)

DopeLex schrieb:


> und nach dem Eintrageschema zu posten ...


 was stimmt denn nun nicht an meinem post?


----------



## DopeLex (29. August 2010)

Kuck dir doch mal alle anderen Posts an, so schwer ist dass nun wirklich nicht oder doch?


----------



## pagani-s (29. August 2010)

doch denn ich habe andere gesehn bei denen man zb auch den desktop sehn konnte und keiner hat was gesagt


----------



## DopeLex (29. August 2010)

DopeLex schrieb:


> Hier mal noch die fehlenden 2,4Ghz und 4Ghz Runs.
> 
> @Stephan
> 
> ...





So sieht ein korrekter Post aus. Natürlich noch das Bild dazu im Anhang





Sturmi schrieb:


> 1M 4500 MHz 9,094s
> Core i7 920@4504,5
> Asus Rampage III Extreme
> 
> und irgendwie zeigt CPUTweaker bei mir nur Schrott an




oder so - das geht auch noch


----------



## mAlkAv (29. August 2010)

Genau.
Zum einen verbessert dies die Übersicht und erleichtert die Arbeit für Stephan und zum anderen geht es hier auch um die Ergebnisdiskussion, weshalb möglichst alle Einstellungen und Optimierungen auf einen Blick ersichtlich sein sollen


----------



## DopeLex (29. August 2010)

und wenn man nicht so faul wäre oder einfach mal die Augen aufmacht, dann hätte man das auch sehen können ...


----------



## Don_Dan (17. September 2010)

So, ich habe Ferien, das heißt ich bin auch wieder etwas am testen! 

Heute habe ich nicht allzu viel geschafft, das hier ist der 10te Run für heute, und der bisher beste:

1M, 45nm Core 2 @ 2401MHz:
*System:* E8600 @ 400x6, Gigabyte EP45-UD3P, Crucial 10th Anniversary Kit @ 600MHz CL5-5-4-9 2T )

*Zeit:* 18,672s

*Tweaks:* XP Prof., LSC on, pagefile 512-512, affinity Core 1, priority high, 2x16k, Maxmem=600MB, SPi Tweaker CDT


----------



## der blaue blitz (17. September 2010)

Update:

i7 930@ 3600MHz
GA X58A UD3R
Dominator GT 1600MHZ@1800MHz 

1m+32m @3600

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-neuer-i7-2741-picture56847-1m3600mhz.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-neuer-i7-2741-picture56848-32m16600mhz.html


----------



## Don_Dan (17. September 2010)

Hm, schnellere Settings aber ich bin trotzdem langsamer... Meint ihr es liegt daran dass es leicht instabil ist?


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Super Pi Zeiten verschlechtern sich bei mir wenn es instabil ist 

Ich habe letztens P4s gebencht und sobald ich mit dem Takt zu hoch war wurden die Ergebnisse immer schlechter


----------



## Don_Dan (17. September 2010)

Okay, danke, das hatte ich schon befürchtet, dann bleibe ich erst mal bei den 5-5-4-9er Settings. Ich hatte es auch noch mal mit etwas mehr Vdimm probiert, aber immer noch so, wahrscheinlich steigt dann die NB aus, mehr als 1,40V möchte ich unter dem Stockkühler aber auch nicht geben. -.-

Da ich bei 2400Mhz keine Verbesserung mehr erzielen konnte ( *mAlkAv* & *Hyperhorn*:  ), mache ich mich mal an die nächsten zwei Kategorien:

1M, 45nm Core 2 @ 3000/4000MHz:
*System:* E8600 @ 500x6/8, Gigabyte EP45-UD3P, Crucial 10th Anniversary Kit @ 600MHz CL5-5-4-9 2T )

*Zeit:* 14,969s/11,265s

*Tweaks:* XP Prof., LSC on, pagefile 512-512, affinity Core 1, priority high, 2x16k, Maxmem=600MB, SPi Tweaker CDT


----------



## Don_Dan (18. September 2010)

Okay, ich gebe mich geschlagen, das BIOS das ich nutze ist einfach zu schlecht. Ich habe mir heute drei Mal das BIOS beim Booten zerschossen, einmal sogar mit Einstellungen die Memtest stabil sind, so macht das keinen Spaß. 

Wird wohl Zeit noch mal das REX rauszuholen. ^^


----------



## websmile (20. September 2010)

Lol- ich hab gerade gesehen das ich ja beim Ram Testen in die Top 10 bei 3600 gekommen bin
Core i Serie 3600MHz
System i860@3,6GHz, GA-P55-UD5, 2x2GB Kingston PC3-16000 Cl8 @1000MHz 7-7-7-21 1T
Zeit 10min 06.563s

Tweaks-keine, firewall und Antivir on, 24/7 XP

P.S. Ich hab gerade gesehen das das Test-Resultat der 2133er STT ja noch schneller ist- da zieh ich Chrisch ab- aber jetzt geh ich schlafen, laden kann ich da morgen


----------



## mAlkAv (21. September 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Da ich bei 2400Mhz keine Verbesserung mehr erzielen konnte ( *mAlkAv* & *Hyperhorn*:  ), mache ich mich mal an die nächsten zwei Kategorien:
> *
> Tweaks:* XP Prof., LSC on, pagefile 512-512, affinity Core 1, priority high, 2x16k, Maxmem=600MB, SPi Tweaker CDT



Benutzt du wirklich CW für den 1M, macht das bei dir einen Unterschied?
Was du noch versuchen könntest wäre eine kleinere Auslagerungsdatei(100MB) bzw. gar keine und den Trick mit dem SPi Fenster 'minimieren'.


Wenn ich mir nächsten Monat einen Wolfdale hole werde ich mal etwas an den Zeiten feilen, war ja noch mit dem alten 650i, aber der RAM lief klasse 


Edit: Wie hoch ist dein Speicherverbrauch laut TaskManager?


----------



## Don_Dan (22. September 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Benutzt du wirklich CW für den 1M, macht das bei dir einen Unterschied?
> Was du noch versuchen könntest wäre eine kleinere Auslagerungsdatei(100MB) bzw. gar keine und den Trick mit dem SPi Fenster 'minimieren'.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ein bisschen mit CW rumprobiert, aber gebracht hat es bei mir nichts. Zuerst mit SPi-Tweaker und dann auch manuell. Fenster minimieren hab ich getestet, hat den 1M langsamer gemacht, bei 32M bringt's aber was. Danke für den Tip mit der Auslagerungsdatei, das werde ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal testen.
Ich muss sowieso noch meinen neuen E8600 testen, dann werd ich noch mal schnell einen 1M-Lauf auf dem REX machen.

Mein Speicherverbrauch liegt ziemlich genau bei 54MB, mit Taskmanager und Explorer.


----------



## mAlkAv (23. September 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Ich muss sowieso noch meinen neuen E8600 testen, dann werd ich noch mal schnell einen 1M-Lauf auf dem REX machen.



Ich denke eigentlich auch das mit DDR3 eine 16.5xxs Zeit drin ist 
Die Ergebnisse schwanken zumindest bei mir doch etwas, mal bringt es gar nichts das Fenster klein zu machen, mal ist es schneller und mal langsamer.
Aber beim 32M brauch ich die Zwischenzeiten, würde mir so gar keine Ruhe lassen


----------



## Don_Dan (25. September 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ich denke eigentlich auch das mit DDR3 eine 16.5xxs Zeit drin ist
> Die Ergebnisse schwanken zumindest bei mir doch etwas, mal bringt es gar nichts das Fenster klein zu machen, mal ist es schneller und mal langsamer.
> Aber beim 32M brauch ich die Zwischenzeiten, würde mir so gar keine Ruhe lassen



Du meinst 18,5xxs, oder? *g*
Ich weiß nicht ob DDR3 wirklich noch so viel bringt, 1M hängt nicht sooo sehr vom Speicher ab, sieht man ja daran dass wir mit DDR2 ganz gut dabei sind. Testen werd ichs aber trotzdem mal... 

Fenster minimieren bei 1M werde ich dann auch noch mal testen, bei 32M musst du einfach mal während der durchläuft was anderes machen, die ganzen Zeit auf einen grauen Bildschirm zu starren halte ich auch nicht aus. 

Wie hoch ist denn der Speicherverbrauch von deinem Betriebssystem?


----------



## mAlkAv (25. September 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Du meinst 18,5xxs, oder? *g*
> Ich weiß nicht ob DDR3 wirklich noch so viel bringt, 1M hängt nicht sooo sehr vom Speicher ab, sieht man ja daran dass wir mit DDR2 ganz gut dabei sind. Testen werd ichs aber trotzdem mal...



Also ich kann dir sagen das der Unterschied bei mir sehr groß war beim Umstieg vom 650i(DDR2-600MHz CL5-4-3-1) auf's 790i mit DDR3.
Bei 4GHz(4MB L2) waren das 12.625s -> 12.485s 
Allerdings hängt es bei den Wolfdales ja vom 1M bug ab und der fällt imo auch auf jedem Board etwas unterschiedlich aus.



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Fenster minimieren bei 1M werde ich dann auch noch mal testen, bei 32M musst du einfach mal während der durchläuft was anderes machen, die ganzen Zeit auf einen grauen Bildschirm zu starren halte ich auch nicht aus.



Na ich brauch die Zwischenzeiten für mich, bin dann immer schom am hochrechenen ^^



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn der Speicherverbrauch von deinem Betriebssystem?



Ca. 37-38MB


----------



## websmile (27. September 2010)

Kleiner Test
4GHz 32M Core i7
System i860@4GHz(20x200), GA-P55-UD5, 2x2GB STT Speed 2133@1000 Cl8-8-8-20 1T
Zeit 9m09,203s
Tweaks Syscache, hohe Priorität


----------



## Don_Dan (27. September 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir sagen das der Unterschied bei mir sehr groß war beim Umstieg vom 650i(DDR2-600MHz CL5-4-3-1) auf's 790i mit DDR3.
> Bei 4GHz(4MB L2) waren das 12.625s -> 12.485s
> Allerdings hängt es bei den Wolfdales ja vom 1M bug ab und der fällt imo auch auf jedem Board etwas unterschiedlich aus.



Ja, die Wolfdales sind von daher halt etwas speziell im 1M, ich denke auch je kleiner der Cache ist umso mehr wirst du den Einfluss des Speichers merken.



mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ca. 37-38MB



Wieviele Prozesse sind das? 



websmile schrieb:


> Kleiner Test



Jetzt das ganze noch mal mit CL7!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. September 2010)

**Update**

Vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung im besten Thread des Forums!


----------



## DopeLex (27. September 2010)

Wird zeit daß ich meinen i7 auch bei festem takt durchbenche


----------



## websmile (27. September 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Jetzt das ganze noch mal mit CL7!



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl, Daniel-schnell mal einen ausprobiert
4000MHz 32M Core i7
System i860(20x200), Gigabyte P55-UD5, 2x2GB STT Speed 2200Cl8@1000 7-7-7-20 1T, XP Home SP3
Zeit 8m59,328s
Tweaks MaxMem, optimale Leistung, Echtzeit

Mein Board läuft echt bes... auf C7, aber wenigstens läufts wieder


----------



## websmile (28. September 2010)

Wo bleibt das Update im besten Thread des Forums?^^
4000MHz 1M Core i7
System i860(20x200), Gigabyte P55-UD5, 2x2GB STT Speed 2200Cl8@1000 7-7-7-20 1T, XP Home SP3
Zeit 10,250s
Tweaks MaxMem, optimale Leistung, Echtzeit, 24/7XP SP3


----------



## Don_Dan (28. September 2010)

websmile schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl, Daniel-schnell mal einen ausprobiert



Da schnappt er sich mal eben so den ersten Platz in der 4GHz-Kategorie! Glückwunsch!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. September 2010)

**Update**


----------



## DopeLex (3. Oktober 2010)

So, ich hab mich dann auch mal hingesetzt und n bissle was für die i7 Kategorie gemacht. 


2.4Ghz - 32M - 45nm - i7 S1366

SPi-32M: *14m 15.578sec*

Board: Foxconn FlamingBlade GTi
Prozessor: i7 920 D0 @ 2401.6Mhz (12*200.1)
RAM: SuperTalent PC3-17066 Cl8-8-8-24 1T @ 800.5Mhz CL6-6-6-16-52
BS: Windows XP Professional


- Link -



Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 607MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Echtzeit, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander
Copy Waza - manual - 1176MB
Available / Cache - 530MB / 555MB
OS: Windows XP Professional


3.0Ghz - 32M - 45nm - i7 S1366

SPi-32M: *11m 30.922sec*

Board: Foxconn FlamingBlade GTi
Prozessor: i7 920 D0 @ 3000.5Mhz (14*214.3)
RAM: SuperTalent PC3-17066 Cl8-8-8-24 1T @ 857.3Mhz CL6-6-6-16-52
BS: Windows XP Professional


- Link -



Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 607MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Echtzeit, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander
Copy Waza - manual - 1176MB
Available / Cache - 530MB / 555MB
OS: Windows XP Professional


3.6Ghz - 32M - 45nm - i7 S1366

SPi-32M: *9m 41.172sec*

Board: Foxconn FlamingBlade GTi
Prozessor: i7 920 D0 @ 3602.1Mhz (16*225.1)
RAM: SuperTalent PC3-17066 Cl8-8-8-24 1T @ 900.5Mhz CL6-6-6-16-52
BS: Windows XP Professional


- Link -



Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 607MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Echtzeit, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander
Copy Waza - manual - 1176MB
Available / Cache - 530MB / 555MB
OS: Windows XP Professional


4.0Ghz - 32M - 45nm - i7 S1366

SPi-32M: *8m 48.625sec*

Board: Foxconn FlamingBlade GTi
Prozessor: i7 920 D0 @ 3997.7Mhz (18*222.1)
RAM: SuperTalent PC3-17066 Cl8-8-8-24 1T @ 888.4Mhz CL6-6-6-16-52
BS: Windows XP Professional


- Link -



Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 607MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Echtzeit, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander
Copy Waza - manual - 1176MB
Available / Cache - 530MB / 555MB
OS: Windows XP Professional


4.5Ghz - 32M - 45nm - i7 S1366

SPi-32M: *7m 57.000sec
*
Board: Foxconn FlamingBlade GTi
Prozessor: i7 920 D0 @ 4500.8Mhz (21*214.3)
RAM: SuperTalent PC3-17066 Cl8-8-8-24 1T @ 857.3Mhz CL6-6-6-16-52
BS: Windows XP Professional


- Link -



Tweaks:
BenchWindows; alle Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play, Designs und Ereignisprotokoll; WindowsXP Silber Farbschema; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit)
MaxMem = 607MB; Auslagerungsdatei = 512MB; SPi Priorität = Echtzeit, Zugehörigkeit = 2. Kern;
Explorer.exe beendet; 16k bis 2mal schnellster Run hintereinander
Copy Waza - manual - 1176MB
Available / Cache - 530MB / 555MB
OS: Windows XP Professional



Damit ist eine neue Runde eröffnet.  Das Windows war auch schon leicht crappy - eigentlich auch n 3D Windows, aber ich hatte keine Zeit und Lust da nochmal wieder n Neues aufzusetzen. Leider mag das Board keinen RAM-Takt höher als ~ 950Mhz - sonst wäre sicher noch n bissle Mehr drin überall. CL5@800 hab ich auch noch nicht getestet - wie gesagt keine Zeit.


----------



## websmile (4. Oktober 2010)

Lol- der Thomas klaut mir mit meinem Ex-Ram den ersten Platz- Gratz, sehr gute Zeiten

P.S- fast vergessen-


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Oktober 2010)

4000MHz 1M Core i7

Cpu: W3540 (18x222.4 = 4004Mhz ) , 
Board: EVGA Classified E760, 
Ram: 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866 C7 @ 889.8 6-6-6-18 1T, 
BS: Vista Home Premium 32bit SP2

Zeit 10,047s 

Tweaks: Diagnose Start , Echtzeit, Kern 1 , Explorer Deaktiviert , Boot @ 1066 Strap , Turbo Performance (Bios) ;

Schade hat nicht gerreicht um True vom tron zu stoßen , dafür aber Dual CH & Vista FTW .


----------



## DopeLex (4. Oktober 2010)

websmile schrieb:


> Lol- der Thomas klaut mir mit meinem Ex-Ram den ersten Platz- Gratz, sehr gute Zeiten
> 
> P.S- fast vergessen-




Danke.  Dann würd ich sagen bist du jetzt wieder am Zug.   Aber geht super dein Ex-RAM. Schade dass das Board da limitiert - ich schwöre 1000@CL6 wäre machbar.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Oktober 2010)

**Update**

Zum Glück wurde True Monkey nun in einigen Kategorien abgelöst - ich erinnere mich daran, dass er mich auf der II. EOS diesbezüglich etwas besorgt angesprochen hat, warum denn niemand seine mit relativ wenig Aufwand entstandenen Ergebnisse schlagen will.


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Oktober 2010)

Tja, ich würd ja gerne, aber mit meinen 1333er Rams ist da wenig zu holen 
Werd mich aber jetzt in den Ferien nochmal ransetzen True, versprochen


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> **Update**
> 
> Zum Glück wurde True Monkey nun in einigen Kategorien abgelöst - ich erinnere mich daran, dass er mich auf der II. EOS diesbezüglich etwas besorgt angesprochen hat, warum denn niemand seine mit relativ wenig Aufwand entstandenen Ergebnisse schlagen will.


 
Da ich gerade zufällig einen niegel nagel neuen 980x da habe werde ich wohl mal mehr Aufwand betreiben


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Oktober 2010)

Das meine ich, wieso ist die Welt so ungerecht


----------



## Don_Dan (11. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Das meine ich, wieso ist die Welt so ungerecht



Du brauchst doch keinen 980X um hier mitzumachen... Bei Sockel 775 ist genug Konkurrenz da, und teuer ist so ein Setup mittlerweile auch nicht mehr.

Run what ya brung!


----------



## DopeLex (11. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Da ich gerade zufällig einen niegel nagel neuen 980x da habe werde ich wohl mal mehr Aufwand betreiben



Mach ruhig, ich hab auch noch n bissle was in Petto und den Einen oder Anderen Backup-Score-vor allem war das nur mein 3DWin.


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Oktober 2010)

Ach verdammt True, ich komm einfach net an deinen 2400 1M Score ran. 
Hab meine 1333 CL9 Rams auf 1924 7-8-7 getreten und trotzdem ist bei 16.661 Endstation -.-

Wie machst du das


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Oktober 2010)

So weiter gehts 

4500MHz 1M Core i7

Cpu: W3540 (22x204.5 = 4499.6Mhz ) , 
Board: EVGA Classified E760, 
Ram: 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866 C7 @ 1022.4 7-7-7-18 1T, 
BS: Vista Home Premium 32bit SP2

Zeit 8,953s 

Tweaks: Echtzeit, Kern 3 , Explorer Deaktiviert , Boot @ 1066 Strap , Dienste Deaktiviert ;

4500MHz 32M Core i7

 Cpu: W3540 (21x214.5 = 4504.6Mhz ) , 
 Board: EVGA Classified E760, 
 Ram: 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866 C7 @ 858.7 5-6-5-18 1T, 
 BS: Vista Home Premium 32bit SP2

 Zeit 8m 00.172s 

Tweaks: Echtzeit, Kern 3 , Explorer Deaktiviert , Boot @ 1066 Strap , Dienste Deaktiviert ;


3000MHz 1M Core i7

Cpu: W3540 (17x176.6 = 3001.5Mhz ) , 
Board: EVGA Classified E760, 
Ram: 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866 C7 @ 1059.3 7-7-7-18 1T, 
BS: Vista Home Premium 32bit SP2

Zeit 13,359s 

Tweaks: Echtzeit, Kern 2 , Boot @ 800 Strap , Dienste Deaktiviert ;

3000MHz 32M Core i7

 Cpu: W3540 (17x176.6 = 3001.5Mhz ) , 
 Board: EVGA Classified E760, 
 Ram: 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866 C7 @ 1059.3 7-7-7-18 1T, 
 BS: Vista Home Premium 32bit SP2

 Zeit 11m 30.534s 

 Tweaks: Echtzeit, Kern 2 , Boot @ 800 Strap , Dienste Deaktiviert ;


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Oktober 2010)

**Update**

Sehr schön, >850 MHz 5-6-5 @ 32M! Das habe ich bisher nur bei einem AMD-Setup probiert, bei Intel habe ich lediglich spaßhalber mal 5-5-5 bei >800 MHz angepeilt. Da sehe ich nur bei guter IC-Kühlung realistische Chancen für tRCD=5 bei >850 MHz @ 32M.

Es wird Zeit, dass ich die RAM-OC-Liste mal wieder aktualisiere ...


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Dezember 2010)

Der Thread braucht wieder etwas Leben 

4.5Ghz - 1M - 45nm 6MB L2

SPI-1M: *9.969sec*
Cpu: *E8500 @ 4504.8Mhz* (9*500.5.9), XFX 790i Ultra SLi, OCZ Reaper 14400 @ 1001Mhz CL7-7-6-15
Tweaks: MaxMem=600, Silver Theme, 2x16k(0.94s), SPi Fenster 'minimiert', Prio=Echtzeit, 2. Kern, kein explorer kill, Speicherverbrauch ~44MB
OS: WinServer03

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...2m-bei-festem-cpu-takt-4505mhz_sp1m_9s969.png



Das Windows hat leider schon etwas gelitten, daher auch der hohe Speicherverbrauch und vorerst noch keine 32M Runs.


----------



## Perseus88 (9. Dezember 2010)

Mal mein AMD 965 BE bei 4228.1 MHZ 17.390 s
Sau langsam.


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi, in diesem Thread geht es um SPi Ergebnisse bei festen Taktstufen, beispielsweise 4000MHz.


----------



## Chrisch (15. Dezember 2010)

Soo, damit auch mal nen SNB in die Liste kommt *

*Alles ohne Tweaks o.Ä.!*

3600 MHz
**1M*: 10.608s
*32M:* 9m 30.728s
*Tweaks:* -
*CPU:* Core i5-2500K @ 3600MHzMhz (100x36)
*Sys:* Intel Core i5-2500K, Asus P8P67 Evo, 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 @ DDR3-1600 7-8-7-24-1T
*OS:* Win7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4000 MHz
**1M*: 9.563s
*32M:* 8m 39.871s
*Tweaks:* -
*CPU:* Core i5-2500K @ 4000MHzMhz (100x40)
*Sys:* Intel Core i5-2500K, Asus P8P67 Evo, 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 @ DDR3-1600 7-8-7-24-1T
*OS:* Win7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*4500 MHz
**1M*: 8.362s
*32M:* 7m 50.684s
*Tweaks:* -
*CPU:* Core i5-2500K @ 4500MHzMhz (100x45)
*Sys:* Intel Core i5-2500K, Asus P8P67 Evo, 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 @ DDR3-1600 7-8-7-24-1T
*OS:* Win7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Dezember 2010)

**Update**
@Perseus88: Wie mAlkAv schon gesagt hat, geht es um Ergebnisse bei bestimmten Taktraten, also z.B. 4.000 MHz. Davon abgesehen fehlt CPU-Tweaker für einen perfekten Screenshot.

@mAlkAv: Sehr beeindruckendes Ergebnis! <45K bei dem Takt ist bemerkenswert.

@Chrisch: Nett! 

@all: Vorläufiger Farbcode für alle Core-i5/i7-Varianten für den Sockel 1155 ergänzt - später wird noch differenziert (Cache).
Ich hoffe, dass CPU-Tweaker bald Sandy-Bridge-Unterstützung bietet. Die aktuelle Version startet leider nicht.


----------



## Don_Dan (28. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @mAlkAv: Sehr beeindruckendes Ergebnis! <45K bei dem Takt ist bemerkenswert.



+1  

Habe gerade nachdem ich meinen Speicher getestet hatte noch ein paar 1M-Tests gemacht...

1M, 45nm Core 2 @ 4500MHz:
*System:* E8400 @ 500x9, Asus REX, Corsair Dominator 1800C7D @ 1000MHz CL7-6-6-18 1T )

*Zeit:* 10,015s

*Tweaks:* XP Prof., LSC on, pagefile 512-512, affinity Core 1, priority high, 2x16k, Maxmem=600MB


----------



## Don_Dan (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab heute noch etwas weiter getestet bei 4500MHz, am absoluten Limit habe ich einen schönen Run hinbekommen, und glatte 10,000s erreicht. Leider ist mir der Rechner abgeschmiert als ich den Screenshot machen wollte... 
War auch das erste Mal dass ich den 16K in 0,094s hinbekommen habe, sonst hab ich nur 0,109s, dann lande ich immer bei 10,015-10,016s.

Danach habe ich dann noch den fehlenden 3600MHz Lauf gemacht, damit hab ich jetzt immerhin Einträge in allen 1M Wolfdale Kategorien, das wollte ich vor Jahresende noch machen. Dabei sein ist alles... 

1M, 45nm Core 2 @ 3600MHz:
*System:* E8400 @ 400x9, Asus REX, Corsair Dominator 1800C7D @ 800MHz CL6-5-5-18 1T )

*Zeit:* 12,468s

*Tweaks:* XP Prof., LSC on, pagefile 512-512, affinity Core 1, priority high, 2x16k, Maxmem=600MB


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Dezember 2010)

**Update**


----------



## Don_Dan (30. Dezember 2010)

Soooo, das ist mein letzter Eintrag für dieses Jahr, reicht jetzt auch mal.
Ist echt irre, wie schnell das wieder süchtig macht.

Zuerst habe ich heute noch ein bisschen am 3600MHz Eintrag gefeilt, und trotz schärferer Latenzen keine Verbesserung erzielt ( wirkt sich wahrscheinlich wegen des großen Caches zu wenig aus ).

Dann konnte ich es doch nicht lassen, und habe noch Einträge für alle anderen Wolfdale 1M Kategorien gemacht, die ich eigentlich schon mit dem UD3P und DDR2 abgedeckt hatte. 
( Hier ist der alte 2400MHz 1M Eintrag, hier der alte 3000 und 4000MHz Eintrag. )

1M, 45nm Core 2 @ 3000/4000MHz:
*System:* E8400 @ 500x6/8, Asus REX, Corsair Dominator 1800C7D @ 1000MHz CL7-6-6-18 1T )

*Zeit:* 14,937s/11,234s

*Tweaks:* XP Prof., LSC on, pagefile 512-512, affinity Core 1, priority high, 2x16k, Maxmem=600MB     

1M, 45nm Core 2 @ 2400/3600MHz:
*System:* E8400 @ 400x6/9, Asus REX, Corsair Dominator 1800C7D @ 800MHz CL6-5-5-16 1T )

*Zeit:* 18,656s/12,468s

*Tweaks:* XP Prof., LSC on, pagefile 512-512, affinity Core 1, priority high, 2x16k, Maxmem=600MB

Man beachte die gigantische Verbesserung von 16ms bei 2400MHz, 32ms bei 3000MHz und 31ms bei 4000MHz, die mir die Nutzung von DDR3 gegenüber DDR2 gebracht hat. 

Ich wünsche allen PI addicts einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 

PS: Vielen Dank für das schnelle Update! Wann holst du denn mal wieder das REX raus?


----------



## mAlkAv (3. Januar 2011)

Da muss ich doch glatt meine neuen 1M Runs rauskramen, bei 3.6GHz bist du ja schon vorbei 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @mAlkAv: Sehr beeindruckendes Ergebnis! <45K bei dem Takt ist bemerkenswert.



Wenn man die Settings bedenkt müssten mit höherem FSB(z.B. 7.5*600) und ordentlichen Sublatenzen eigentlich noch 15-30ms weniger drin sein


----------



## Don_Dan (5. Januar 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Da muss ich doch glatt meine neuen 1M Runs rauskramen, bei 3.6GHz bist du ja schon vorbei



Oh nein.  



> Wenn man die Settings bedenkt müssten mit höherem FSB(z.B. 7.5*600) und ordentlichen Sublatenzen eigentlich noch 15-30ms weniger drin sein


Würde ich gerne mal testen, aber ich bin jetzt schon wieder an 32M für den Country Cup dran, wie du weißt! 

Benutze jetzt die Dominator, die Subtimings sind noch nicht ganz ausgereizt, aber ganz so straff wie die Cellshock werde ich sie wohl nicht kriegen. Dafür laufen sie mit niedrigerer tRAS...  Performance ist noch nicht ganz so toll, obwohl das Windows frisch ist, allerdings hat der Waza da noch nicht ganz hingehauen.
*
Edit:*
Hab heute etwas an meiner Effizienz gearbeitet, hat aber nie so ganz geklappt obwohl ich es ein paar Mal probiert habe. Nebenbei ist beim Testen noch ein Score angefallen, der 100ms schneller ist als mein letzter 32M bei 3600MHz... ( Screen im Anhang) ^^
Wollte dann 6x610MHz testen, da hat der Waza auch schon um einiges besser funktioniert als vorher, aber der Run ist abgestürzt. 
Thomas, hau du noch mal einen guten Score für Deutschland raus! 

32M, 45nm Core 2 @ 3600MHz:
*System:* E8400 @ 600x6, Asus REX, Corsair Dominator 1800C7D @ 960MHz CL7-6-5-16 1T

*Zeit:* 11m53,219s

*Tweaks:* XP Prof., LSC on, pagefile 512-512, affinity Core 1, priority high, 2x16k, Maxmem=600MB, manual CW


----------



## DopeLex (6. Januar 2011)

Arbeite dran.


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2011)

So hab auch mal kurz getestet ohne Tweeks
Mal mein Freund Chrisch ablösen 

*2400 MHz*
*1M*: 15.616s
*32M*: 13m 34.789s
*Tweaks: -*
*CPU*: Core i5-2500K @ 2400 Mhz (100x24)
*Sys:* Intel Core i5-2500K,Gigabyte P67A-UD5, 4GB Geil Evo Two DDR3-2000 @ DDR3-1886 9-9-9-28-1T
*OS:* Win7 x64


*3000 MHz*
*1M*: 12.480s
*32M*: 11m 02.5496s
*Tweaks: -*
*CPU*: Core i5-2500K @ 3000 Mhz (100x30)
*Sys:* Intel Core i5-2500K,Gigabyte P67A-UD5, 4GB Geil Evo Two DDR3-2000 @ DDR3-1886 9-9-9-28-1T
*OS:* Win7 x64


*3600 MHz*
*1M*: 10.374s
*32M*: 9m 20.322s
*Tweaks: -*
*CPU*: Core i5-2500K @ 3600 Mhz (100x36)
*Sys:* Intel Core i5-2500K,Gigabyte P67A-UD5, 4GB Geil Evo Two DDR3-2000 @ DDR3-1886 9-9-9-28-1T
*OS:* Win7 x64


*4000 MHz*
*1M*: 9.345s
*32M*: 8m 31.103s
*Tweaks: -*
*CPU*: Core i5-2500K @ 4000 Mhz (100x40)
*Sys:* Intel Core i5-2500K,Gigabyte P67A-UD5, 4GB Geil Evo Two DDR3-2000 @ DDR3-1886 9-9-9-28-1T
*OS:* Win7 x64


*4500 MHz*
*1M*: 8.361s
*32M*: 7m 42.916s
*Tweaks: -*
*CPU*: Core i5-2500K @ 4500 Mhz (100x45)
*Sys:* Intel Core i5-2500K,Gigabyte P67A-UD5, 4GB Geil Evo Two DDR3-2000 @ DDR3-1886 9-9-9-28-1T
*OS:* Win7 x64


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Januar 2011)

DopeLex schrieb:


> Arbeite dran.



Gut so! Die Ergebnisse können sich auch wirklich sehen lassen, sowohl im Country Cup, als auch in der DDR3-Challenge. 



Ace schrieb:


> *snip*



RAM übertakten geht mit den aktuellen BIOS-Versionen noch nicht so toll wie es scheint, oder? Auf dem RAM sind doch PSC-Chips verbaut, geht dann 7-9-7-xx nicht?
Noch eine Frage hab ich, wahrscheinlich eine dumme, aber wie sieht es mit dem Uncore Bereich aus? Kann man den nicht getrennt übertakten? Und mit welchem Takt läuft der dann überhaupt? In CPU-Z ist ja nix zu sehen.


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt nichts Optimiert an der ganzen Sache,egal ob Ram,Tweaks,Einstellung oder Prozesse abschalten einfach mal laufen lassen 
Übertaktet wird nur noch über den Multi und den BCLK kann man noch etwas anheben das war es.
Aber mal schön für kurze Zeit alle Plätze gesichert


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Januar 2011)

^^Naja nicht wirklich alle Plätze gesichert, zumindest nicht "offiziell", denn dafür fehlt auf allen Screenshots CPUTweaker


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Januar 2011)

Ace schrieb:


> Übertaktet wird nur noch über den Multi und den BCLK kann man noch etwas anheben das war es.



Ja, das weiß ich ja, aber ich meine früher gab es doch den getrennten NB/Uncore Takt. Wie sieht's damit bei SB aus?
Kannst du bitte mal den MaxxMem Benchmark durchlaufen lassen bei deinen höchsten Taktraten? 



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Naja nicht wirklich alle Plätze gesichert, zumindest nicht "offiziell", denn dafür fehlt auf allen Screenshots CPUTweaker



Das sei ihm verziehen, soweit ich weiß gibt es nämlich noch keine Version von CPU-Tweaker die SB unterstützt!


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2011)

Yo Chrisch hat auch keinen drin in seinen Ergebnissen


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Januar 2011)

Das stimmt zwar, aber "fette" Einträge wird es dafür wohl trotzdem nicht geben.

@Don_Dan:
Bei SB gibt es namentlich keinen Uncore mehr, der nennt sich jetzt System Agent und beherbergt unter anderem die Grafikeinheit, aber _nicht_ mehr den L3-Cache. Der zählt jetzt zum Core Bereich und taktet genauso hoch wie die CPU


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Januar 2011)

Danke!


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Januar 2011)

4.5Ghz - 1M - 45nm 6MB L2

SPI-1M: *9.968sec*
CPU: *E8500 @ 4505.0Mhz* (9*501), XFX 790i Ultra SLi, OCZ Reaper 14400 @ 1001Mhz CL7-7-6-15

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=306876&stc=1&d=1295814248


4.0Ghz - 1M - 45nm 6MB L2

SPI-1M: *11.203sec*
CPU: *E8500 @ 4004.2Mhz* (8*500), XFX 790i Ultra SLi, OCZ Reaper 14400 @ 1001Mhz CL7-7-6-15

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=306875&stc=1&d=1295814248



3.6Ghz - 1M - 45nm 6MB L2

SPI-1M: *12.438sec*
CPU: *E8500 @ 3605.4Mhz* (8*451), XFX 790i Ultra SLi, OCZ Reaper 14400 @ 1001Mhz CL7-7-6-15

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=306874&stc=1&d=1295814248



3.0Ghz - 1M - 45nm 6MB L2

SPI-1M: *14.891sec*
CPU: *E8500 @ 3005.4Mhz* (6*501), XFX 790i Ultra SLi, OCZ Reaper 14400 @ 1001Mhz CL7-7-6-15

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=306873&stc=1&d=1295814248



2.4Ghz - 1M - 45nm 6MB L2

SPI-1M: *18.609sec*
CPU: *E8500 @ 2404.7Mhz* (6*401), XFX 790i Ultra SLi, OCZ Reaper 14400 @ 1001Mhz CL7-7-6-15

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=306872&stc=1&d=1295814248


Tweaks: Silver Theme, 2x16k, SPi Fenster 'minimiert', Prio=sehr hoch, 2. Kern, explorer kill, Speicherverbrauch ~36,5MB
OS: WinServer03


Die 9.953s wollten bei 4.5GHz leider noch nicht fallen, obwohl es schon wirklich sehr knapp war


----------



## Don_Dan (23. Januar 2011)

Wow. 

Mehr konnte ich im ersten Moment noch nicht sagen... ^^

Wirklich tolle Scores hast du da wieder hingezaubert! 



mAlkAv schrieb:


> Die 9.953s wollten bei 4.5GHz leider noch nicht fallen, obwohl es schon wirklich sehr knapp war



Und ich Noob schaffe noch nicht mal 10s glatt bei 4.5GHz...


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2011)

Ich frage mich warum es für meine CPU kein Listenupdate gibt,da Chrisch 2500k auch drin ist?


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Januar 2011)

Das letzte Update war am 29.12.2010, das hat nichts mit deiner CPU zu tun. Andere Ergebnisse(z.B. von Don_Dan) fehlen ebenfalls noch.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Januar 2011)

**Update**

@mAlkAv: 4:10 in der 2.400-MHz-Kategorie gehört sich nicht, das verstößt gegen jedes Gentlemen’s Agreement.  Sehr geniale Ergebnisse - freut mich auch, dass du mal wieder gezeigt hast, was in dem 790i steckt. Heute wissen nur noch die wenigsten Übertakter, dass das eigentlich der erste richtig gute und schnelle DDR3-Chipsatz war, für den es Boards gab, mit denen z.B. DDR3-2000+ gefahren werden konnte.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Januar 2011)

Ja ganz fair ist es nicht, allerdings ist die Zeit auch mit 800MHz und CL6 machbar 
Ich habe versucht auf 16.593/94s zu kommen, was aber leider erst bei 2406.3MHz klappt.

Was das 790i betrifft hapert es bei mir leider am RAM um mehr als DDR3-2000 zu fahren. Ich bleibe dem Chipsatz aber treu, etwas Abwechslung in der Riege der Rampage Extremes kann ja nicht schaden 
Demnächst werde ich mich dann wieder der 65nm 2MB L2-Cache Kategorie annehmen; der Wolfdale ist mittlerweile verkauft.


----------



## Don_Dan (25. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube ich werde auch nur noch einen 32M-Run bei 2400MHz mit dem E8400 machen, für 500MHz 1:2 fehlt mir einfach der RAM, und dann mal mit einem anderen Chip ein bisschen testen. Höchstwahrscheinlich dann 65nm mit vollem Cache, allerdings werde ich mit denen wohl keine 600MHz FSB erreichen.


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Januar 2011)

Ich habe eben mal für besagte 65nm (2MB) Kategorie angetestet und war vom PP mehr als überrascht. 

2.4Ghz - 1M - 65nm 2MB L2

SPI-1M: *21.938sec*
CPU: *E6400 @ 2400.0Mhz* (6*400), XFX 790i Ultra SLi, OCZ Reaper 14400 @ 1001Mhz CL7-7-6-15

Tweaks: Silver Theme, 2x16k, SPi Fenster 'minimiert', Prio=sehr hoch, 2. Kern, explorer kill, Speicherverbrauch ~36,7MB, maxmem=600
OS: WinServer03

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=307307&stc=1&d=1295968279


Edit: Erster 32M Test bei 800MHz/CL6 ergab bereits 18m36.xxxs und hat noch etwas Spielraum nach unten


----------



## websmile (27. Januar 2011)

Ich schau nach ein paar Monaten auch mal wieder vorbei^^- hab heute mein erstes 1366 Sys bekommen, ich denke ich werde bei der Plattformn nicht bleiben- mal kleiner Test innerhalb von einer Stunde:p
4000MHz
1M: 10,062s
32M: 8m 55,265s
Tweaks: 24/7XP, Maxmem und alle überflüssigen Prozesse abgeschaltet
CPU: Xeon 3520@20x200
Sys: Intel Xeon 3520,Asus P6T Deluxe V2, 6GB Kingston 2000 C8 T1 @ 1600 Cl6-6-6-18 1T
OS: XP32 Home


----------



## mAlkAv (29. Januar 2011)

Hier der erste 32M Run und netterweise auch nur mit 800MHz Speichertakt bei 400MHz FSB 

2.4Ghz - 32M - 65nm 2MB L2

SPI-32M: *18m34.187sec*
CPU: *E6400 @ 2404.6Mhz* (6*401), XFX 790i Ultra SLi, OCZ Reaper 14400 @ 801Mhz CL6-6-5-15

Tweaks: Silver Theme; 2x16k(0.203s); Prio=hoch; 2. Kern; explorer beendet; alles Dienste deaktiviert bis auf Plug&Play und Designs; Auflösung = 800x600(16bit); maxmem=600; pagefile=512MB(C; SPi(L; Copy Waza (512x1MB), L: ->C: (ausschneiden), C: -> L: (kopieren); System Cache = 562MB; verfügbarer Speicher = 546MB; Speicherverbrauch = 38,6MB;
OS: Windows Server 2003

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=308601&stc=1&d=1296297106


Dieses Ergebnis entfällt damit: Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Wettbewerb] Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt


Edit @ Stephan:
In der 2400MHz 32M Liste stimmt die Reihenfolge der Ergebnisse nicht ganz 


Spoiler



*18m 21,828s True Monkey (C2Q Q9650 400*6)* 
*18m 26,469s Lippokratis (C2D E8400 400*6*) 
*18m 43,375s StellaNor (C2D E8400 400*6)* 
*18m 43,531s Ecle (C2D E8400 400*6)* 
*18m 26,812s DopeLex (C2D E6600 400*6)* 
*18m 53,563s mAlkAv (C2D E6600 401*6)* 
*19m 15,125s Hyperhorn (C2D E6600 401*6)*


----------



## websmile (30. Januar 2011)

1M 3600 MHz 1366

11,140 s
System Xeon 3520@20x180MHz, Asus X58 P6T Deluxe V2, 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866 Cl7-8-7-20 @ 900 Cl6-6-6-20 1T 1,66V
Tweaks Silver, 2x16K, Prio Echtzeit, Kern 3, Dienste deaktiviert
OS XP32 Home 24/7

Der 1366 ist wirklich schnell, aber auf Dauer für mich wohl zu schnell  - auch wenn ich den erst zwei Tage hab


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Januar 2011)

Mal ein kleiner Test mit der Sandy 

*1M @ 4000MHz: 9,312s*

Board: Asus P8P67 Pro
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1600 CL7-7-7-21 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100*40)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit:

1M @ 4500MHz: 8,281s*

Board: Asus P8P67 Pro
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1866 CL8-9-8-24 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100*45)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Februar 2011)

**Update**

@all: Die Kategorien "1M 5.000 MHz" und "32M 5.000 MHz" wurden ergänzt. Mit Sandy Bridge und Clarkdale sind Super-Pi-stabile 5 GHz im Normalfall mit Luftkühlung drin, bei einigen anderen CPUs (z.B. Gulftown, Wolfdale) ggf. mit Wakü/Kokü. (Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die 2.400-MHz-Kategorie am meisten Spaß macht. )
@mAlkAv: Gut gesehen --> Fehler bereinigt
@Blechdesigner: Gute Idee mit Aida - eine Sandy-Bridge-Version des CPU-Tweakers lässt hoffentlich nicht mehr lange auf sich warten


----------



## websmile (3. Februar 2011)

Ich hab gesehen das ich nur dritter bei 1M 4GHz bin- das saugt - also schnell mal geändert 
1M 4GHz 1366
10,031s
System Xeon W3520@20x200, Asus P6T Deluxe V2, 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-2000 Cl8@ 1000 7-7-7-20 1T
OS XP Home32
Tweaks 24/7 XP, überflüssige Prozesse abgeschaltet, Silver, Echtzeit, Kern 3

Und tschüß ^^


----------



## Ace (5. Februar 2011)

Hey Blech gute Ergebnisse 
Dann werde ich mich mal dran setzen


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2011)

Danke 
Da gibt's aber auch noch Tunnig bedarf meinerseits (die Runns waren nur mal schnell zwischendurch)


----------



## Ace (5. Februar 2011)

Ja meine Werte sind auch nix dolles,keine SSD nur 1600 Ram hab aber gerade einen sehr guten 2500k hier den werde ich mal zur Brust nehmen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Februar 2011)

Hier mal auf die Schnelle, die 5GHz Runs...

*1M @ 5000MHz: 7,437s*

Board: Asus P8P67 Pro
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1333 CL6-6-6-19 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100*50)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M @ 5000MHz: 7m27,297s*

Board: Asus P8P67 Pro
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1600 CL6-7-6-20 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100*50)
OS: Win XP Pro SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Februar 2011)

**Update**


----------



## websmile (19. Februar 2011)

Zu schnell, das Update- obwohl der 3,6er eigentlich den upload nicht lohnt ohne Maxmen etc
*3,6GHz 1366*
W3520@18x200=3599,9MHz, Asus P6T Deluxe V2, 3x2GB Wrongsair Dominator GT 1866 C7-8-7-20@1000 Cl 7-7-7-20 1T 1,62V
OS XP Home32 SP3 24/7
Tweaks Echtzeit, core 3, hohe Priorität, Silver usw
*1M 3,6GHz 11,125s*
*32M 3,6GHz 9m 43,250s
*
*4GHz 1366*
W3520@20x200=3999,9MHz, Asus P6T Deluxe V2, 3x2GB Wrongsair Dominator GT 1866 C7-8-7-20@1000 Cl 7-7-7-20 1T 1,62V
OS XP Home32 SP3 24/7
Tweaks Echtzeit, core 3, hohe Priorität, Silver, maxmem, CW
*1M 4GHz 10,016s*
*32M 4GHz 8m 46,235s*

Ich müßte mir mal ein lite erstellen oder ein Thai schlauchen, aber ich bin zu faul


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Februar 2011)

Damit die Sandy Bridge Fraktion (wieder) aktiv wird habe ich mal ein paar einfache bzw. vorläufige Ergebnisse als Ansporn parat.


2.4Ghz - 1M - 32nm S1155 8MB L3

SPI-1M: *15.422sec*
CPU: *2600K @ 2401.6Mhz* (24*100.1), Biostar TP67XE, OCZ Reaper 1866 @ 800Mhz CL8-8-8-24

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...i-festem-cpu-takt-2600k_1m_2401mhz_15s422.png


3.0Ghz - 1M - 32nm S1155 8MB L3

SPI-1M: *12.344sec*
CPU: *2600K @ 3001.9Mhz *(30*100.1), Biostar TP67XE, OCZ Reaper 1866 @ 934Mhz CL8-8-8-24

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...i-festem-cpu-takt-2600k_1m_3002mhz_12s344.png


3.6Ghz - 1M - 32nm S1155 8MB L3

SPI-1M: *10.281sec*
CPU: *2600K @ 3602.6Mhz *(36*100.1), Biostar TP67XE, OCZ Reaper 1866 @ 934Mhz CL8-8-8-24

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...i-festem-cpu-takt-2600k_1m_3602mhz_10s281.png


4.0Ghz - 1M - 32nm S1155 8MB L3

SPI-1M: *9.250sec*
CPU: *2600K @ 4002.5Mhz* (40*100.1), Biostar TP67XE, OCZ Reaper 1866 @ 934Mhz CL8-8-8-24

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ei-festem-cpu-takt-2600k_1m_4002mhz_9s250.png


4.5Ghz - 1M - 32nm S1155 8MB L3

SPI-1M: *8.234sec*
CPU: *2600K @ 4503.1Mhz* (45*100.1), Biostar TP67XE, OCZ Reaper 1866 @ 934Mhz CL8-8-8-24

_(Der 8.218s Screen ist leider beschädigt)_
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ei-festem-cpu-takt-2600k_1m_4503mhz_8s234.png


5.0Ghz - 1M - 32nm S1155 8MB L3

SPI-1M: *7.406sec*
CPU: *2600K @ 5003.9Mhz* (50*100.1), Biostar TP67XE, OCZ Reaper 1866 @ 934Mhz CL8-8-8-24

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ei-festem-cpu-takt-2600k_1m_5004mhz_7s406.png


Tweaks: Silver Theme, 2x16k, SPi Fenster 'minimiert', Prio=sehr hoch, 2. Kern, Speicherverbrauch ~41MB
OS: WinServer03


----------



## Don_Dan (24. Februar 2011)

Das Biostar hast du dir also geholt! 
Bist du bisher damit zufrieden?

Die richtig interessanten Ergebnisse kommen wohl erst wenn deine Hyper da sind.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Februar 2011)

So hoffe ich zumindest, daher habe ich mich auch noch nicht lange mit 32M aufgehalten.
Das Board(liegt hier schon 4 Wochen) ist in Ordnung aber der starke Vroop ist etwas hinderlich was den maximalten Takt (bei einer bestimmten) Spannung betrifft. In der Beziehung kann es gut und gerne mit den nForce 680i im Referenzdesign mithalten 
Die LLC Funktion im BIOS taugt leider auch gar nicht und der zuständige PWM Controller ist noch nichtmal auf der Hersteller Homepage gelistet, geschweige denn ein Datenblatt - sonst hätte ich mich selbst darum gekümmert.

Und zu guter letzt ist die SuperPi Performance auch nicht herausragend. Ich hätte zumindest teilweise eine PP <37000 erwartet. Der Wechsel von einem normalen Windows mit deaktivierten Diensten auf ein stark abgespecktes hat praktisch nahezu nichts gebracht.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. März 2011)

**Update**


----------



## schlachtvieh (19. März 2011)

i7 2600k  @4,6ghz asrock fatality


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. April 2011)

schlachtvieh schrieb:


> i7 2600k  @4,6ghz asrock fatality


 
Mann, hast du gute Augen...bei 409*230 Pixel 

I7 920 @ 4GHz (21*190)
Rampage II Extreme


4000 MHz

1M = 10.257s


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. April 2011)

Doppelpost bitte löschen.


----------



## websmile (13. April 2011)

Der Sandy Bridge ist der größte Dreck den ich jemals in meiner langen Hardware-Historie in den Fingern hatte  - wie Intel es wagen kann so einen unausgereiften Beta-Dreck als Retail zu verkaufen ist schon eine bemerkenswerte frechheit - jedes mal in den letzten Jahren wenn ich mir eine neue Intel-Plattform besorgt hab ist die Qualität gesunken, dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein bei diesem verbuggten Müll- ausser AMD, beeil dich, BD ich komme

@Topic
5GHz Sandy Bridge 32M
6m 42,469



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I2600K@50x100=5002MHz, Gigabyte P67-UD4B3, 2x2GB Geil Evo two 2000 Cl6@1067 7-9-7-24 1T@1,66V
OS 24/7 Win XP32home SP3, Tweaks überflüssige Prozesse beendet, ansonsten Stock

Und Stephan, du kannst 1000 mal schreiben CPU-Tweaker fehlt- der geht einfach nicht, und Memset auch nicht- also ist das einfach nicht machbar


----------



## tomas2 (13. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
Ich möchte hier als Benchmark Neuling einmal meinen Einstand geben mit:

@4.5 GHZ 1M/32M: i7 2600K


----------



## websmile (14. April 2011)

5Ghz 1M
7,375s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i2600K@50x100=5001,6 MHz, GA-UD4 P67A-B3, 2x2GB Corsair Dominator 1866 C7@1067,1MHz Cl7-7-7-20 1T
Tweaks Prozesse abgeschaltet, silver, hohe Leistung, 2x16k OSWin XP32home SP3 24/7

Also wenn das alles nicht so krankhaft verbugged wär und Intel die Plattform nicht entwickelt hätte um Budget-Overclockern den Hahn abzudrehen wär das vielleicht sogar ganz lustig, obwohl meine Corsair zum Beispiel Memtest stable sind 20Mhz höher bei gleicher Spannung aber da bei 32M vor Loop 1 freezen- mit Cl9 aber- zu dem was die Boardhersteller da veranstalten mit dem blauen Riesen fällt mir nichts druckreifes mehr ein 

P.S. Tschüss, Olli


----------



## websmile (19. April 2011)

Sandz B1tch 4GHz/32M  hab mich leider bei der Toleranz verhauen, dachte 10MHz, aber ich werd daran nicht sterben`` 
8m06,610s
i2600K@4009,2MHz/100,2x40, GA-UD4 P67A/B3, 2x2GB GEIL Evo Two 2000C6@1069MHz 7/9/7/26 1T 1,64V
Max Mem, 2x16, CW, optimale Leistung, silver, XP Pro32 Bench OS


----------



## p1nk3y (24. April 2011)

i7-920 @ 3.6 Ghz (20*180)
Asus P6T SE

3600Mhz  1M=11.355s

http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/no0uixtp/pcghh.jpg


----------



## Don_Dan (28. April 2011)

Ich hab' auch mal etwas meine Dominator GT auf dem REX getestet, die armen Dinger lagen über ein Jahr ungenutzt im Schrank. 

An die Zeit die ihr bei 2400MHz vorgelegt habt komme ich aber nicht ran!

32M, 45nm Core 2 @ 2403MHz:
*System:* E8400 @ 400x6, Asus Rampage Extreme, 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000C8 @ 800MHz 6-6-5-15 1T

*Zeit:* 17m17,484s

*Tweaks:* XP Prof., LSC on, pagefile 512-512, affinity Core 0, priority real-time, 2x16k, Maxmem=600MB, manueller waza


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Juni 2011)

*32M @ 2400MHz: 13m29,064s*

 Board: Asus P8P67 EVO
 RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1866 CL8-8-8-22 1T
 CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100*24)
 OS: Win7 32Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M @ 3000MHz: 10m54,811s*

Board: Asus P8P67 EVO
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1866 CL8-8-8-22 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100*30)
OS: Win7 32Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M @ 3600MHz: 9m13,287s*

 Board: Asus P8P67 EVO
 RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1866 CL8-8-8-22 1T
 CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100*36)
 OS: Win7 32Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M @ 4000MHz: 8m24,427s*

Board: Asus P8P67 EVO
 RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1866 CL8-8-8-22 1T
 CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100*40)
 OS: Win7 32Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1M @ 4500MHz: 8,250s*

Board: Asus P8P67 EVO
 RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1866 CL8-8-8-22 1T
 CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100*45)
 OS: Win XP SP3 32Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
32M @ 4500MHz: 7m34,538s*

 Board: Asus P8P67 EVO
 RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1866 CL8-8-8-22 1T
 CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100*45)
 OS: Win7 32Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M @ 5000MHz: 6m53,276s*

 Board: Asus P8P67 EVO
 RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2000 @ 1866 CL8-8-8-22 1T
 CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100*50)
 OS: Win7 32Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DopeLex (19. Juni 2011)

Da geht aber noch was. 

Ich glaube ich werd auch mal wieder was für die Liste machen.


----------



## DopeLex (19. Juni 2011)

So - mal schnelle Runde hier: 


*32M @ 2400MHz: 13m08,766s*

 Board: GigaByte GA-P67A-UD7-B3
  RAM: 2*2GB SuperTalent Chrome DDR3-2000 8-8-8-24 @ 2135 CL8-7-6-21-68 1T
  CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100.1*24)
  OS: WinXP Pro SP3
 Tweaks: Maxmem, LSC, Priority, Affinity, Dienste, Silver-Theme

-Link-


*32M @ 3000MHz: 10m35,782s*

 Board: GigaByte GA-P67A-UD7-B3
  RAM: 2*2GB SuperTalent Chrome DDR3-2000 8-8-8-24 @ 2135 CL8-7-6-21-68 1T
  CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100.1*30)
  OS: WinXP Pro SP3
 Tweaks: Maxmem, LSC, Priority, Affinity, Dienste, Silver-Theme

-Link-


*32M @ 3600MHz: 8m55,844s*

 Board: GigaByte GA-P67A-UD7-B3
  RAM: 2*2GB SuperTalent Chrome DDR3-2000 8-8-8-24 @ 2135 CL8-7-6-21-68 1T
  CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100.1*36)
  OS: WinXP Pro SP3
 Tweaks: Maxmem, LSC, Priority, Affinity, Dienste, Silver-Theme

-Link-


----------



## websmile (20. Juni 2011)

Da hast du ja wieder Gas gegeben - wieso aber 8-7-6, ich hoffe mal das du die Rams nur schonen wolltest^^


----------



## DopeLex (20. Juni 2011)

Man muss sich ja noch Platz lassen für Verbesserungen.  War auch nur n Schnellfunktionstest der CPU, da die weggekommt. 7-7-6-20-58 und strafe Subs sowie mehr Takt sind auch noch drin.


----------



## DopeLex (24. Juni 2011)

So, hier mal der Rest - hab mal n bissle rum probiert.



*32M @ 4000MHz: 8m06,515s*

 Board: GigaByte GA-P67A-UD7-B3
  RAM: 2*2GB SuperTalent Chrome DDR3-2000 8-8-8-24 @ 2135 CL8-7-6-21-68 1T
  CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (100.1*40)
  OS: WinXP Pro SP3
 Tweaks: Maxmem, LSC, Priority, Affinity, Dienste, Silver-Theme

- Link -


*32M @ 4500MHz: 7m18,375s*

 Board: GigaByte GA-P67A-UD7-B3
  RAM: 2*2GB SuperTalent Chrome DDR3-2000 8-8-8-24 @ 2182 CL8-8-7-22-68 1T
  CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (102.3*44)
  OS: WinXP Pro SP3
 Tweaks: Maxmem, LSC, Priority, Affinity, Dienste, Silver-Theme

- Link -


*32M @ 5000MHz: 6m38,953s*

 Board: GigaByte GA-P67A-UD7-B3
  RAM: 2*2GB SuperTalent Chrome DDR3-2000 8-8-8-24 @ 2178 CL8-8-7-22-68 1T
  CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (102.1*49)
  OS: WinXP Pro SP3
 Tweaks: Maxmem, LSC, Priority, Affinity, Dienste, Silver-Theme

- Link -


----------



## websmile (24. Juni 2011)

Nette Zeit- mit Mod Bios - aber ich hab da noch was gefunden aus meiner Ram-Testreihe auf dem verbuggten UD4 mit dem Bios-Müll von GA^^- leider sind die schnelleren Zeiten ausserhalb der Toleranz weils halt vorrangig um die Entwicklung des Speeds im Verhältnis zum Ram-Takt und BCLK ging- damit du mal was zu tun hast 
32M @ 5000MHz: 6m35,797s
Board: GigaByte GA-P67A-UD4-B3
RAM: 2*2GB OCZ Blade 2133 @ 1111 Cl7-9-7-25-74 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (104.2*48)
OS: WinXP Pro SP3
Tweaks: Maxmem, Priority, Affinity, Dienste deaktiviert, Silver-Theme

Ich hatte das System ja nur ein paar Tage in Benutzung- aber man muss ja informiert sein 

P.S. Ich will deine Backups mit anständigen Ram-Einstellungen sehen


----------



## DopeLex (24. Juni 2011)

Hehe, nicht schlecht - na gut - bekommste morgen eben mal was Anständiges zu sehen. 

Übrigens haste beim kopieren vergessen meinen Multi und meinen BCLK anzupassen.


----------



## websmile (25. Juni 2011)

Hihi-Copy and paste rulez - ich erwarte dann mindestens eine 6:32


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Juli 2011)

@Sandy-Bridge-Nutzer: Bitte packt Aida64 und/oder Hwinfo auf eure Screens, damit die Subtimings zu sehen sind! Screenshots ohne diese Tools werden nicht übernommen. Ich werde beim nächsten Update auch die Regeln diesbezüglich aktualisieren.

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass CPU-Tweaker nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr schade, dass CPU-Tweaker nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.


 
Felix ist halt momentan sehr beschäftigt... 

Alle Teilnehmer mit Asus-Boards könnten auch das neue Programm MemTweakIt von Asus benutzen, das sollte die Timings immer anzeigen, ändern kann man sie dann aber nur mit ROG-Boards.


----------



## websmile (19. August 2011)

Totentanz hier 
32M @ 3997MHz: 8m04,828s
Board: Asus maximus4 Gene-Z
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill RipjawX 2133 @ 2305 Cl7-9-7-24 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (108*37)
OS: WinXP Pro SP3
Tweaks: Maxmem, Priority, Affinity, Dienste deaktiviert, Silver-Theme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hihi  schoene Gruesse


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. August 2011)

Hier mein Ergebnis


----------



## GBoos (15. September 2011)

Here we go ....

*i7 2600k / 4.5Ghx / 8GB   * 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*i7 2600k / 5.0Ghx / 8GB ....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Reicht das so um auf die "Rangliste" zu kommen ....  .... ?


----------



## websmile (26. September 2011)

Minimales Update bei einem Test
4,5GHz Sandy Bridge Intel 32nm
32M @ 4499MHz: 7m15,813s
Board: Asus maximus4 Gene-Z
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill PIS2200C7 @ 2285 Cl7-10-9-26 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (107,1*42)
OS: WinXP Pro SP3
Tweaks: Maxmem, Priority, Affinity, Dienste deaktiviert, Silver-Theme

@streetjumper16 Leider Aufgabe verfehlt, das ist ein Thread für Benches bei festem Takt^^
@Gboos Steht alles im ersten Post, alle Loops des SuperPi Runs müssen zu sehen sein, also wohl nein


----------



## biohaufen (16. Oktober 2011)

Steht alles im Bild xD
 SuperPi 1M @ 4,0GHz

RAM: OCZ Gold 3x2GB

Bei meinem Mainboard sind nur 3990MHz oder 4011 Mhz möglich, also habe ich 3990MHz genommen.


----------



## jules.m (20. Oktober 2011)

Hey, memtweak bzw cpu-tweak funzen bei mir irgendwie nicht...

Nichtsdestotrotz, hier meine Ergebnisse für i7-2600K @4,5GHz und 1Mio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hier für 32Mio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Jules


----------



## xChristian79 (11. März 2012)

I5-2500k @ 5 GHz

Hier mein Ergebnis 

[1M] 7.70s


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

Hab leider kein Memset aber wollte trotzdem mal hier posten 
Eig wollt ich damit nur den max. Boot testen aber da hab ich gleich einfach SuperPI laufen lassen 


i7-2600k @ 5195MHz
[1M] 7.207s


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. März 2012)

Hmm, ob doch noch einer selbst den Threadtitel lesen vermag, oder gar mal die erste Seite ansteuert?

1M oder 32M werden/sollten jeweils bei fest vorgegebenen Taktraten gebencht werden...
...beginnend bei 2400MHz ...


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. März 2012)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm, ob doch noch einer selbst den Threadtitel lesen vermag, oder gar mal die erste Seite ansteuert?
> 
> 1M oder 32M werden/sollten jeweils bei fest vorgegebenen Taktraten gebencht werden...
> ...beginnend bei 2400MHz ...


 

Ich hab das ja lange Zeit vorher schon gemacht bevor ich mal in den Thread hier rein bin!!!


----------



## UHJJ36 (1. April 2012)

Hier habter wenigstens mal nen halbwegs vernüntiges Super Pi 1M @5600MHz


----------



## DopeLex (5. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich hab das ja lange Zeit vorher schon gemacht bevor ich mal in den Thread hier rein bin!!!



Das macht es trotzdem nicht besser, die Ergebnisse hier zu posten.  



UHJJ36 schrieb:


> Hier habter wenigstens mal nen halbwegs vernüntiges Super Pi 1M @5600MHz


 
Siehe 2 Posts über dir.


----------



## Ace (6. Mai 2012)

Habe mal alles mit meinem i7-3770K laufen lassen ohne Tweaks und sonstigem,nix optimiert.
Memset und alles andere funktioniert nicht mit Z77 Chipsatz.

*2400 MHz*
*1M*: 15.201s
*32M*: 13m 24.802s
*Tweaks: -*
*CPU*: Core i7-3770K @ 2400 Mhz (100x24)
*Sys:* Intel Core i7-3770K,Biostar TZ77XE4, 8GB G.Skill DDR3-2133Mhz 11-11-11-31-2T
*OS:* Win7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

3000 MHz*
*1M*: 12.151s
*32M*: 10m 56.671s
*Tweaks: -*
*CPU*: Core i7-3770K @ 3000 Mhz (100x30)
*Sys:* Intel Core i7-3770K,Biostar TZ77XE4, 8GB G.Skill DDR3-2133Mhz 11-11-11-31-2T
*OS:* Win7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

3600 MHz*
*1M*: 10.124s
*32M*: 09m 19.506s
*Tweaks: -*
*CPU*: Core i7-3770K @ 3600 Mhz (100x36)
*Sys:* Intel Core i7-3770K,Biostar TZ77XE4, 8GB G.Skill DDR3-2133Mhz 11-11-11-31-2T
*OS:* Win7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

4000 MHz*
*1M*: 09.154s
*32M*: 08m 28.512s
*Tweaks: -*
*CPU*: Core i7-3770K @ 4000 Mhz (100x40)
*Sys:* Intel Core i7-3770K,Biostar TZ77XE4, 8GB G.Skill DDR3-2133Mhz 11-11-11-31-2T
*OS:* Win7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4500 MHz*
*1M*: 08.159s
*32M*: 07m 41.754s
*Tweaks: -*
*CPU*: Core i7-3770K @ 4500 Mhz (100x45)
*Sys:* Intel Core i7-3770K,Biostar TZ77XE4, 8GB G.Skill DDR3-2133Mhz 11-11-11-31-2T
*OS:* Win7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5000 MHz*
*1M*: 07.320s
*32M*: 07m 01.597s
*Tweaks: -*
*CPU*: Core i7-3770K @ 5000 Mhz (100x50)
*Sys:* Intel Core i7-3770K,Biostar TZ77XE4, 8GB G.Skill DDR3-2133Mhz 11-11-11-31-2T
*OS:* Win7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (13. Mai 2012)

Hat keiner mehr Lust hier im Thread was zu tun?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Juni 2012)

**Update**
Nicht eingetragen wurden Ergebnisse aus folgenden Beiträgen:
#874: Viel zu geringe Auflösung
#895: Kerntakt passt in keine Kategorie
#896: Die Loops mit dem Fenster "PI Calculation is done!" sind nicht zu sehen
#898: Die Loops mit dem Fenster "PI Calculation is done!" sind nicht zu sehen
#900: Keine Angabe zum verwendeten Mainboard

Neu sind folgende Farbkategorien:
*Alle Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit reduziertem Cache (Ivy Bridge)
Alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit vollem Cache (Ivy Bridge)*

Bei den folgenden Farbkategorien gab es eine Erweiterung auf Sockel 2011 und eine Einschränkung auf die Sandy-Bridge-Architektur:
*Alle Core-i3-/i5-Varianten für Sockel 1155 mit reduziertem Cache (Sandy Bridge)*
* Alle Core-i7-Varianten für Sockel 1155/2011 mit vollem Cache (Sandy Bridge (Extreme))*

Realisiert wurde ebenfalls eine umfassende Änderung des Regelwerks. Ziel war es, die Regeln zu präzisieren und zusätzliche Informationen zu der aktuellen Subtiming-Situation zu liefern. Die neue Fassung:



			
				Regeln für den Super-Pi-Wettbewerb schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Es wird zwischen gefetteten und nicht-gefetteten Einträgen  unterschieden. Gefettete Einträge entsprechen den Regeln in vollem  Umfang und stellen Referenzergebnisse zu Vergleichszwecken dar.  Nicht-gefettete Einträge sind Ergebnisse mit leichten Abweichungen von  der Vorgabe, die sich für Vergleichszwecke etwas weniger gut eignen; aus  welchem Grund wird in der Liste stets mitangegeben.
> 2. Der CPU-Takt muss 2.400/3.000/3.600/4.000/4.500/5.000 MHz betragen.  Die maximale Toleranz für einen gefetteten Eintrag beträgt - 5,5 MHz und  + 5,4 MHz, für einen nicht-gefetteten Eintrag sind Abweichungen  zwischen - 10,5 und + 10,4 MHz ausreichend. Wichtig: Jeder Teilnehmer  hat sich zu vergewissern, dass es sich bei dem angegebenen Kerntakt um  die Taktfrequenz handelt, mit der Super Pi ausgeführt wurde. Ist der  verwendete Kerntakt höher (z. B. durch Turbo-Modus/unterschiedliche  Multiplikatorwerte einzelner Kerne), handelt es sich um ein ungültiges  Ergebnis, was zum temporären oder dauerhaften Ausschluss führen kann!
> 3. Alle verwendeten Tweaks (="Tricks"/ Optimierungen) sind anzugeben!  Erlaubt sind alle Änderungen, die weder ausgelesene Taktfrequenzen noch  den Benchmark selbst (Quellcode-Änderungen etc.) betreffen.
> 4. Es müssen das Mainboard, die CPU samt FSB/ Multiplikator,  Speichertakt- und Timings inkl. Subtimings sowie das Betriebssystem  offengelegt werden.
> 5. Die Screenshots müssen daher den eigentlichen Super-Pi-Run mit allen  Loops und Fenster "PI calculation is done!", CPU-Z/CPU und CPU-Z/RAM  enthalten, um sich für einen nicht-gefetteten Eintrag zu quaifizieren.  Falls CPU-Z/Mainboard nicht auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist, muss das  verwendete Mainboard im Beitrag genannt werden. Für einen gefetteten  Eintrag ist es außerdem erforderlich, die Subtimings offenzulegen.  Hierfür empfehlen sich die Programme Memset (AMD-CPUs bis einschließlich  K8/Intel-CPUs bis einschließlich Core 2 zuzüglich Clarkdale) oder  CPU-Tweaker (AMD-CPUs des Typs Phenom (II)/Intel-CPUs für Sockel 1366/1155  exklusive Clarkdale bzw. Bloomfield/Lynnfield/Gulftown) von tweakers.fr.  Für neuere CPUs (Zambezi, Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge etc.) eignen sich  Programme wie Aida64, HWiNFO, aber auch Hersteller-Tools wie Asus Mem  TweakIT etc.



Für Interessierte zum Vergleich die alten Regeln:


Spoiler



1. Der CPU-Takt muss 2.400/3.000/3.600/4.000/4.500/5.000 MHz betragen, die maximale Toleranz beträgt 5Mhz!
2. Alle verwendeten Tweaks (="Tricks"/ Optimierungen) sind anzugeben!
3. Es müssen das Mainboard, die CPU samt FSB/ Multiplikator,  Speichertakt- und Timings inkl. Subtimings sowie das Betriebssystem  offengelegt werden.
4. Die Screens müssen somit den eigentlichen Pi-Run, CPU-Z und MemSet  enthalten, um gültig zu sein! Core-i7-Besitzer müssen das Programm  CPUTweaker statt MemSet verwenden.


Wie bisher sind alle wichtigen Informationen auf Seite 1 des Threads zu finden.

Die Ergebnisse für 2.400, 3.000 und 3.600 MHz sind bis auf weiteres nicht mehr in Beitrag #2, sondern in Beitrag #1 untergebracht. Durch die hohe Anzahl von Links kommt es beim Abspeichern von Änderungen an der Liste ansonsten zu einer Fehlermeldung, da die Bearbeitungszeit durch die Forensoftware zu hoch ist.

Was ich noch erledigen muss, ist, die Ergebnisliste komplett durchzugehen um die Fettung der neuen (Subtiming-)Regeln anzupassen, was die Fettung und die Bemerkungen betrifft.


----------



## OdlG (30. Juli 2012)

Hier mal mein Ivy 3770K bei 3600MHz mit 1M und 32M


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Juli 2012)

**Update**

Es gibt eine hervorragende Nachricht: FELIX von tweakers.fr arbeitet seit kurzem wieder an der Software CPU-Tweaker. Das Programm unterstützt nun beispielsweise Sandy-Bridge- und Ivy-Bridge-Prozessoren. Die aktuelle Beta-Version gibt es hier zum Herunterladen: Tweakers.fr


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (4. September 2012)

Hier mal mein bescheidenes Ergebnis


Intel Core I5 3570k @ 4577MHz | 8GB DDR3-10700 CL 7-7-7-21 | GTX 560Ti 448


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. September 2012)

Bitte die Regeln im ersten Beitrag beachten: 4.577 MHz sind leider für keine Kategorie geeignet.


----------



## m4tr1z (9. November 2012)

So damit ich mich auch zu Hause fühle in meinem neuem Team hab ich mal teilgenommen.

Xeon E3-1220 V2 IvyBridge + Patriot Viper III Black Mamba 8-9-8-20 @~850Mhz
keine Subtimings oder CPU Tweaker 

*2400Mhz*

1M 15sec179ms



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32M 13min18sec815ms



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3000Mhz*

1M 12sec246ms



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32M 10min46sec013ms



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3600Mhz*

1M 10sec328



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32M 9min16sec048ms



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DopeLex (13. November 2012)

Mal nen kleiner Lauf, der beim RAM testen "angefallen ist". 

*32M @ 4500MHz*: 7m02,657s
Board: ASUS Maximus V Formula
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill RipJawsX F3-17000CL9-2GBXMD @ 1256.5 Cl8-11-8-28-86 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K (104.71*43)
OS: WinXP Pro SP3 (3D-Test-Windows)
Tweaks: Maxmem, Priority, Dienste deaktiviert, Silver-Theme, waza




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als Vergleich mal ne CL7 Zeit mit sonst identischen Settings...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw: Bilder lade ich noch von zu Hause aus hier hoch.


----------



## Don_Dan (13. November 2012)

Mach mal nen CL7-Lauf mit tWCL = 7!


----------



## DopeLex (14. November 2012)

Läuft leider nicht. 

Aber ich optimiere gerade die subs. Mal sehen ob die 7 noch fällt.


----------



## Don_Dan (14. November 2012)

Schade, dann lohnt sich CL7 nicht. Hast du mal 1300MHz+ mit 9-12-9 getestet?
Was ist denn eigentlich die Spezifikation dieses Kits? 2133 9-10-9 1,5V?


----------



## DopeLex (15. November 2012)

Genau, sind die blauen 2133er-9-10-9-28 1,5V.1300+ schafft mein IMC nur für Vali's, weder mein Dominator Kit noch die G.Skills hab ich bisher bei 1300+ durch den 32m bekommen (zumindest bisher mit der CPU @ WaKü). ~1270 ist Ende im Gelände für 32m, Timings sind dabei egal (C7,C8,C9,C10), Profile im BIOS genauso - wird also wirklich auch der IMC sein denke ich mir.


----------



## Don_Dan (15. November 2012)

Okay, hatte ich doch richtig gesehen... so eins hab ich auch. 
Ich denke auch dass das der IMC ist, wenn man einen guten IMC will muss man entweder viele Chips binnen oder gleich einen teuer kaufen. Zumal es dann noch Unterschiede gibt dass einige IMCs hoch takten aber keine engen Timings mögen und umgekehrt.


----------



## DopeLex (15. November 2012)

Komischer neumodischer Kram, da lob ich mir die REX'.  

Hab aber auch richtig ins Klo gegriffen mit der CPU. Schafft keine 5 Ghz @ WaKü, braucht für 4,7Ghz(4/8) schon 1.45V und der IMC ist auch nix dolles.  Einzig ziemlich kühl bleibt der, werd am WE mal die SS draufschnallen, vlt. skaliert er ja außerordentlich gut auf Kälte (ganz ehrlich - glaub ich noch nicht dran).


----------



## Don_Dan (16. November 2012)

Wenn er nicht mal 5GHz macht und kühl bleibt solltest du dir glaube ich keine großen Hoffnungen machen... 

Ich hoffe Stephan sperrt uns nicht wegen Spammens, das ist ja eigentlich alles "erweiterte" Ergebnisdiskussion.


----------



## DopeLex (16. November 2012)

Schauen wir mal, denke auch dass mit der CPU nicht wirklich was brauchbares bei raus kommt. 

Hehe, na gut dann mach ich auch mal lieber wieder was "Topic-gerechtes". 

Hab die Subs ein wenig optimiert, mehr bzw. weniger ist mit dem crappy 3D-Windows leider nicht drin. 

*32M @ 4500MHz*: 7m00,578s
Board: ASUS Maximus V Formula
RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill RipJawsX F3-17000CL9-2GBXMD @ 1256.6 Cl8-11-7-28-78 1T
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K (104.71*43)
OS: WinXP Pro SP3 (3D-Test-Windows)
Tweaks: Maxmem, Priority, Dienste deaktiviert, Silver-Theme, waza


----------



## cultraider (18. Februar 2013)

Der neue PC von meinem Junior 
Gar nicht so schlecht wie ich finde.


2400 MHz
1M: 16.099s
Tweaks: -
CPU: Celeron G1610 @ 2400 Mhz (100x24)
Sys: Intel Celeron G1610,MSI H61m-P31 G3, 4GB Corsair DDR3-1333Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T
OS: Win7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Vergleich zu meinem Rechner

2400 MHz
1M: 15.714s
Tweaks: -
CPU: INtel 2500k @ 2400 Mhz (100x24)
Sys: Intel Core i5 2500k,Asus P8p67 rev b2, 8GB G.SKill DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2T
OS: Win7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdlG (20. April 2013)

Hier mal einige neue Versuche von mir. Alles auf Windows 8 Pro durchgeführt.

2400 - 1M
3000 - 1M
3600 - 1M
4000 - 1M
4000 - 32M


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. April 2013)

**Update**
Nicht eingetragen wurden Ergebnisse aus folgenden Beiträgen:
#913: CPU-Z/RAM fehlt
#924: CPU-Z/RAM fehlt

Ich weiß, dass das kleinlich wirkt, aber bei Hwbot ist CPU-Z/RAM auch Pflicht (beim Super-Pi-Wettbewerb aber schon länger^^). Ich gehe an der Stelle nur wie neutraler Aktualisierungs-Bot vor, der niemanden bevorzugt oder benachteiligt. Daher, damit das hoffentlich zukünftig nicht mehr der Fall ist: Die wichtigsten Punkte in den Regeln wurden rot markiert und gefettet.

Darüber hinaus wurden die Beschreibung der Sandy-Bridge- und Ivy-Bridge-Kategorien mit reduziertem Cache um Celeron/Pentium ergänzt. Alle Details hierzu wie üblich im Changelog in #3.


----------



## S1cKn3sS (30. April 2013)

i7 2600k @ 4,5ghz

1m - 8,315s

32m - 7m 38,687s


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Mai 2013)

Der Screenshot ist nicht regelkonform, "PI calculation is done!" wurde weggeklickt und die Loops sind daher nicht zu sehen.


----------



## S1cKn3sS (6. Mai 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Der Screenshot ist nicht regelkonform, "PI calculation is done!" wurde weggeklickt und die Loops sind daher nicht zu sehen.


 

Habs noch mal gemacht.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Don_Dan (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe wenn Haswell rauskommt ist hier wieder etwas mehr los... Und dann musst du uns auch mal wieder deine 32M-Künste zeigen!


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (9. Juni 2013)

superpi32M@ 6m.00.672s

 5ghz/4670k-single stage- 1400 cl9-12-12-21-102-1T/1,93v stock air


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (16. Juni 2013)

32m@ 7m21.640s
4ghz/4670k -air
4x4gb TridentX 2666cl10 - 1400 cl9-12-12-21-108-1T- 1.92v stock air
Asus M6E


----------



## kampfschaaaf (19. Juli 2013)

4GHz 1m @ 
09,400s kampfschaaaf (*i7-3960X ES 100*40*) 

keine Tweaks und memset und cpu-tweaker funktioniert nicht auf diesem System. Ich denke, die CPU ist das Schuld. Win7U x64



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (21. Juli 2013)

4GHz 1M ; 
09.017s MrWoogey (i5 4670k 100*40)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4GHz 32M ;
08m 08.296s MrWoogey (i5 4670k 100*40)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe es ist so richtig  

mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Juli 2013)

Hmm, mal einfach zwei auf die Schnelle (von vor 9Tagen)* 

1M @ 4500MHz: 8,081s*

Board: Asus Maximus V Gene
 RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2133 @ 2133 CL7-10-7-27 1T
 CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K (100*45)
 OS: Win 7 HP SP1 64Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*1M @ 5000MHz: 7,269s*

Board: Asus Maximus V Gene
 RAM: 2*2GB G.Skill DDR3-2133 @ 2133 CL9-10-9-28 1T
 CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K (100*50)
 OS: Win 7 HP SP1 64Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (22. Juli 2013)

*1M @ 4500MHz : 08.018s*

08.018s MrWoogey (i5 4670k 100*45)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32M @ 4500MHz : 07m 24.429s*

07m 24.429s MrWoogey (i5 4670k 100*45)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Juli 2013)

*32m @ 4500 : 07m 08.547s*

3770k @ 4500 Team Xtreem 2400 9-11-11 @ 2666 9-12-12

kein Waza kein tweak




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 45thFuchs (24. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6Min 37Sek.614ms@5GHz
4670K 5,0/4,8Ghz - DDR3 1600CL 9 .9-9-24



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7,113Sec 5,1 Ghz 1M



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6.942Sec@5,2Ghz1M

Und nicht ganz so stabil ,aber weils halt geht  5,3GHz Haswell



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## country (26. August 2013)

Moin

Bei mir läuft weder Memset noch CPU-Tweaker. Was kann ich tun damit meine screenshots dennoch gültig sind? 
System:
i7-3770K
ASRock Extreme4


----------



## Don_Dan (26. August 2013)

Nimm diese Version von CPU-Tweaker ( 2.0 ).

@Stephan: Kannst du die vielleicht auch hier hochladen?


----------



## country (26. August 2013)

2,4Ghz, 4,0Ghz, 4,5Ghz und 5,0Ghz müssten gefettet sein. Bei 3,6Ghz und 3,0Ghz schaffe ich das nicht so richtig.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Januar 2014)

**Update*
*Ich habe alle regelkonformen Ergebnisse hinzugefügt.

Es gibt einige Neuigkeiten: Farbcodes für Haswell sind dazugekommen - ich starte jetzt wieder bei Grau und Braun, unterstreiche den Text aber zusätzlich.  Die Startbeiträge wurden kopiert und bearbeitet, sodass weniger Ergebnisse pro Beitrag aufgelistet sind. Das bringt massive Vorteile beim Bearbeiten und Speichern von Beiträgen. Außerdem hat CPU-Tweaker 2.0 die Version 1.5 ersetzt.


----------



## country (24. Februar 2014)

Der Screen geht nicht? Warum? Habe höchstens 1 CPU-Z zu viel auf^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...er-pi-1m-32m-bei-festem-cpu-takt-5-0ghz1m.png


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Februar 2014)

^^ 
5. *Die Screenshots müssen daher den eigentlichen  Super-Pi-Run mit allen Loops und Fenster "PI calculation is done!",  CPU-Z/CPU und CPU-Z/RAM enthalten*, um sich für einen  nicht-gefetteten Eintrag zu quaifizieren. Falls CPU-Z/Mainboard nicht  auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist, muss das verwendete Mainboard im  Beitrag genannt werden. *Für einen gefetteten Eintrag ist es außerdem erforderlich, die Subtimings offenzulegen*. ....


----------



## country (24. Februar 2014)

Stimmt... :/
Beim CPU-Tweaker steht doch das gleiche drauf. Naja, wird später mal korrekt nachgeholt.


----------



## elektrotot (27. März 2014)

soo damit sollte ich mich bei den 4ghz vorn mit einreihen können ^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. April 2014)

**Update**


----------



## Schnitzel (8. April 2014)

Ich glaube ich werde heute abend mal den ersten Barton zur Liste hinzu fürgen.


----------



## crazzzy85 (7. Juli 2014)

4.5GHZ 4770K 2800 9-12-12-21 32m 6m 38. 187 alles at air




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juli 2014)

**Update**

Schönes Ergebnis! Schnitzels Barton rechnet wohl immer noch.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juli 2014)

Nicht ganz.
Mein ganzer Keller ist einer ”Reorganiesierung" zum Opfer gefallen.
Allerdings hat das zur Folge das "wenn" mal alles wieder an seinem Platz ist ich es wesentlich gemütlicher und geräumiger habe.
Ich bin aber erstmal im Urlaub und dann stehen noch ein paar Sommer arbeiten an.
Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben ........ versprochen.


----------



## Razzor (11. August 2014)

hier mal ein durchgang mit 4790K@5GHz  für den 8auer


----------



## sergmann (2. Oktober 2014)

Muss mal morgen en ordentlichen Screen hoch laden, aber der Takt lag bei 5,0 .
CPU unter Wasser, Samsungs on Air




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swisskala (15. Oktober 2014)

4770K @ 4.5GHz

1M = 8.005s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht nach Platz 1 aus


----------



## Don_Dan (15. Oktober 2014)

Swisskala schrieb:


> 4770K @ 4.5GHz
> 
> 1M = 8.005s
> 
> Sieht nach Platz 1 aus



Du solltest Windows 8 nicht zum Benchen verwenden. (Begründung hier)


----------



## -Ultima- (12. November 2016)

Superpi1M 08,175s

4.5GHZ 3570k 1600 9-9-9-24 1m  08,175s  Air



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

